# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  TSH

## tea2

Dobila sam nalaze spolnih hormona.
Moj TSH je 6.6 ( 0.270-4.20 ).

U utorak idem kod svoje doktorice da vidim što to znači.

Zanima me koje pretrage treba napraviti kad se ustanovi povišeni tsh?
Prošla sam jedan ICSI, pa me zanima dali su možda i ljekovi mogli utjecati na nalaz?
Dali tako visok nalaz znači da sigurno imam neki problem sa štitnjačom?

Cure molim Tko zna nešto više o ovome,
a ja idem proučiti stare postove, 
htjela bih znati više nešto prije nego što odem kod doktorice.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Dodo

Draga Tea, moj TSH je 6.68 - bio prije 2 mjeseca. Radila sam ga poslije inseminacije prije koje sam uzimala Klomifen.
Moguce je da se TSH malo povisi  nakon stimulacija. 

Ja sam sa nalazom hormona otisla endokrinoligu i on je uz UZV, koji je uredan ,rekao da je to povecanje zanemarivo i da po njemu ne bi trebalo utjecati na nemogucnost zaceca.
Ja sam procitala neke tekstove koji govore suprotno ali ajmo ipak vjerovati endokrinologu  :/ 
Takodjer je rekao da ne bi davao terapiju jer to povecanje TSH nije dijagnoza vec subdijagnoza i da terapija moze samo uznemiriti hormone. U slucaju da su mi antitijela bila povecana, dao bi mi terapiju.

Povecan TSH ne znaci da imas problema sa stitnjacom(ako su ti T3 i T4 te antitijela uredna) vec moze biti naznaka da ces kasnije mozda imati problema sa stitnjacom zato je vazno kontrolirati TSH tu i tamo.
Ja sam narucena kod endokrinologa za 6 mjeseci na kontrolu, do tada moram ponoviti TSH da vidimo da li raste.
Malo sam oduzila..............

----------


## tea2

Hvala Dodo,
baš mi je drago da si odužila  :Love:  
I ja ću kod endokrinologa pa ćemo vidjeti .

----------


## Timmy

Dodo, moj savjet bi bio da promijenis endokrinologa i nadjes doktora koji je verziran po pitanju reproduktivne endokrinologije. 

Tea, o stitnjaci i TSH ima tona materijala na Forumu, procitaj prije nego sto odes endokrinologu i pripremi pitanja. Javi nam se nakon pregleda.

----------


## TIGY

Evo link na moj topic o toj temi:

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...=17369&start=0 1. dio
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...er=asc&start=0 2.dio
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=21514 3. dio


Malo prouči, cure su dosta pisale o svemu tome ...   :Wink:

----------


## tea2

Hvala cure. 
Proučila sam stare topiće i
javit ću se kad obavim pregled.  :Smile:

----------


## navi

Sretno Tea2!
Ipak, što se problema štitnjače i reprodukcije tiče, oni endokrinolozi koje sam ja upoznala u Hr, su "stara škola"! Tvoj TSH se vjerojatno povisio od klomifena, ali nalaz od 6.6 je stvarno pre-pre visok za urednu trudnoću.
 :Heart:

----------


## tea2

Naručena na Rebru za vađenje krvi tek 6.10. 
Kažu nakon nalaza me naručuju kod endokrinologa.
Nekako mi je to dugo neznam dali ću stići obavit sve prije slijedećeg postupka.

----------


## fjora

tea2, napravi ovako, istovremeno se naruči kod endokrinologa jer se i na njega čeka najmanje mjesec dana, a do tad će ti već i nalaz TSH biti gotov i moći će ti više reći (endrokrinologica), ako ti se baš žuri možeš i u nekom privatnom labu izvaditi TSH, ako ti nije preskupo

----------


## mami

Ponoviti TSH, odrediti antiTPO, učiniti ultrazvuk štittnjače. 
Nikakva žurba inače, ali u trudnoći mora biti uredan. Napomeni svom liječniku da želiš trudnoću i ako ovaj ponovljeni nalaz i dalje bude povišen to će se jednostavno korigirati uvođenjem hormona štitnjače u tbl. 
Naime, povišeni TSH je prvi znak da štitnjača slabije radi, nikakav veliki problem u životu i ne bi trebao utjecati na začeće, ali ponavljam, tijekom odnosno prije trudnoće se već i na ovakva manja povećanja TSH mora odmah reagirati. 

P. S. Ne da mi se čitati što je sve pisano prije o ovom na forumu, ali ovo je sva mudrost o povišenom TSH.  8)

----------


## benji

Vrijednost TSH je normalna do 4,19. S obzirom da je to hormon hipofize i da je reguliran hormonima štitne žljezde, unatoč činjenici da su ti hormoni štitnjače uredni to može značiti da štitnjača ne radi dobro te da hipofiza treba izlučiti više TSH od normale da bi potakla štitnjaču na rad. Možeš nalaz ponoviti. Ako ti se žuri ( a preporučam pričekati barem 4 tjedna) nalaz možeš ponoviti i privatno. To nebi trebalo biti skupo

----------


## ina33

Moje je iskustvo da TSH skoči nakon postupka (tipa prije postupka mi se dosad vrtio oko 1 i nešto, nakon oko 3 i onda opet padne na oko 1 i nešto).

----------


## Dodo

Ja sam danas ponovila TSH i prvi puta nalaz unutar ref vrijednosti!!
Bas sam vesela.
Nalaz je na 4.18 a ref vrijednosti do 4.20
Bas aam se izvukla ha?   :Trep trep:  

Jos uvijek je malo TSH visok za trudnocu, tako kazu no tko zna, mozda jos padne. Proslo je 3 mjeseca od inseminacije pa pretpostavljam da je zato pao.
Tea drzim fige da i tvoje brojcice budu unutar vrijednosti   :Heart:

----------


## Timmy

Cure, osjecam da se moram javiti iako mi je vise dosadilo trubit jedno te isto; vrijednost TSH 4 nije dobra i nepovoljna je za trudnocu. Vrijednost od preko 2 se u zemljama gdje je endokrina uznapredovala (a i kod nas u ordinacijama gdje su doktori verzirani) uzima sa oprezom.

----------


## Dodo

A sta da ja tu radim kad svi kazu da to ne treba snizavati jer nije uzrok??

Kako da ja doktore naucim poslu? Uhh, ubija me to. Vjerujem im a ne vjerujem im.
Sta da radim?? Molim savjet

----------


## Dodo

Ajde da se malo bolje objasnim...
dakle receno mi je da TSH nije vjerojatno uzrok ali da ako ostanem trudna svakako moram se javiti endokrinologu jer ako je povisen TSH tada bi dobila neku terapiju.
A sad, ti znaj   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## wewa

> Ajde da se malo bolje objasnim...
> dakle receno mi je da TSH nije vjerojatno uzrok ali da ako ostanem trudna svakako moram se javiti endokrinologu jer ako je povisen TSH tada bi dobila neku terapiju.
> A sad, ti znaj


Dodo, odgovor je jednostavan, nadjes ime ljekara kod kojeg su vec isle cure sa slicnim nalazom, a koji je ozbiljno shvatio njihov slucaj i promijenis svog doktora!

Nadam se da ces sto prije imati optimalan TSH i sto prije dobiti bebicu!  :Love:

----------


## mami

Nemoj biti nestrpljiva Dodo. Ostavi TSH na miru, nemoj se opterećivati, sve će doći na svoje.

Postoje još različiti (a ne napredni i ne napredni) stavovi o normalnim granicama TSH, neki zaista smatraju da je "normalniji" oko 2, ali realno  tvoj se vrti oko gornje granice normalnog, 4. Svi smo mi u nekim stvarima prosječni, a u nekima malo izvan prosjeka, tako i ovdje. 
Tebi je ključno da ti niža vrijednost koja se može postići uzimanjem hormona neće pomoći da dobiješ bebu i za to ti ne treba lijek.

Naime, povišeni TSH je posljedica autoimune bolesti štitnjače, znači u tijelu se stvaraju antitijela koja napadaju vlastitu štitnjaču. Općenito, sklonost autoimunoj upali može imati negativne posljedice na mogućnost začeća. S obzirom da mi imamo umjetno sintetizirani hormon štitnjače u obliku tbl. Euthyrox, mi možemo liječiti posljedice, ali zapravo ne liječimo uzrok bolesti, autoimunu upalu, niti se to može zasada liječiti. 

Situacija se mijenja u slučaju trudnoće, tada vrijednosti iznad normale nisu dobre, ne prvenstveno zbog tebe, već zbog bebe i zato tada uvođenje lijeka ima smisla. 

Pokušavam pojednostavniti 8) :

Kod pacijentica koje planiraju trudnoću strategija je da ako imamo povišen TSH i povišena antitijela onda svakako uvesti Euthyrox. Ako imamo samo povišen TSH, a ne antitijela, ponoviti nalaze, najvjerojatnije će TSH biti normalan kod ponavljanja jer bez antitijela nema ni pravog razloga za povećanjem. Ako imamo samo pozitivna antitijela, a TSH između 2 i 4 mislim da je uvođenje nadomjestka hormona kontroverzno.

Kod onih koje ne planiraju trudnoću za uvođenje nadomjestka hormona može se čekati i do TSH 10.

P.S. Pazite se liječnika koji uvode Euthyrox uz normalne vrijednosti TSH. U privatnoj medicini je to dobar izvor izmišljanja pacijenata.

----------


## navi

Moram replicirati *mami*, ovo je uistinu lijepo objašnjeno i s time se slažu svi doktori s kojima sam ja na tu temu u Hr razgovarala. Međutim, s time se ne slažu reproduktivni endokrinolozi iz Amerike (pok. dr. Beer i njegov tim), te iz Wunchbaby instituta, Austrija. Njima nije u nikakvom interesu pacijenta navući na euthyrox jer od toga nemaju koristi nego im je cilj pravilnom terapijom osigurati normalnu trudnoću.
Oni na žalost za naše endokrinologe kažu da su "stara škola", te da je medicina u međuvremenu jako napredovala, a napretkom se i neke teze iz prošlosti pobijaju.
Ja ne mogu tvrditi koja je teorija točna, ali mogu reći koja je meni pomogla da nakon 5 godina budem bliže svome cilju, a to je ova "nova" koja kaže da TSH treba biti od 0,5 do 1,5 za urednu trudnoću, a da TSH veći od 2 spriječava začeće i povećava rizik od spontanih pobačaja.

----------


## mami

Evo zašto se profesionalcu ne treba miješati u ovakve rasprave. Uvijek će se naći netko "jako upućen" i održati lekciju iz navodnih novih spoznaja, a zapravo dugogodišnjih teorija koje još uvijek unatoč nastojanjima njihovih zastupnika nisu ušle u svima nama dostupne svjetske konsenzuse (smjernice) i algoritme. Znanost se ne temelji na dokazima tipa "evo, ja sam uspjela", to je načelo čarobnih ćiribu-ćiriba jednostavnih rješenja kojih nažalost u medicini nema. 

U svakom slučaju nemam namjeru raspravljati, mislila sam pomoći pročitavši zabrinute postove. 
Volim kada su i moji pacijenti obaviješteni, pokušavam im razjasniti predrasude i stojim im na raspoložbi za sva pitanja.   8)

----------


## TIGY

*mami*, super si sve objasnila, ali ipak potpisujem našu  *navi* koja je bila u kontaktu sa USA doktorima 
i napokon dobila pravu terapiju - naravno da je najveći dokaz za to njezina bebica koja je na putu ...   :Heart: 

Činjenica je da znanost i medicina napreduju i da treba u stara saznanja uvoditi nove spoznaje kako bi se što adekvatnije liječili.

Ni ja ne mislim puno o toj temi raspravljati, jer smo već o svemu tome pisali na forumu, ali evo - samo toliko ...   :Smile:

----------


## Dodo

Takodjer sam svjesna da je ova tema malo skakljiva, nisam htjela uznemiriti nikoga.
Ono sto ja cinim je pokusati ne misliti puno o tom TSH ali svaki put kad otvorim forum vidim neku novi topic na tu temu pa se duhovi ponovo uznemire....
Ja sam ponekad mozda narcisoidna i strahujem za svoje zdravlje, bojim se hormona i zaista ne bih htjela uzimati nesto sto nije nuzno. U ovom slucaju je tesko jer svatki doktor ima svoje misljenje i ja bih trebala odluciti sto je za mene najbolje. No kako to uciniti? Ja se za terapije necu odluciti ako doktor ne preporuci...ipak...kopka me...

Nakon 2 inseminacije sam "pobrala" PCO, sto nikad nisam imala, povecni TSH, vrlo povisene bilirubine i sad moram na svakojake kontrole jetre...bez veze...
Sve je to prije bilo dobro a sad...
Hvala cure i oprostite na gnjavazi

----------


## tea2

mami super si sve objasnila,
ja neznam puno o štitnjači i bitne su mi informacije 
koje mogu saznati forumu.
A dobro je znati što misli i "stara škola" i "nova škola".
Dodo pa tvoje vrijednosti su se dosta snizile to je 
stvarno odlično.
I nisi nikoga uznemirila ovom temom,najbitnije je 
da saznamo što možemo još učiniti kako bi
došli što prije do svoje bebice.
Ja još uvijek čekam svoj termin za razgovor kod
endokrinologa pa ćemo vidjeti što dalje.  :Love:

----------


## marta26

cure, jedno pitanjce, zaboravila sam koji dc se vadi tsh od 3-5 ili 20 dc?

----------


## Lili75

Marta isto pitanje imam i ja, i mene to zanima.

----------


## marta26

:Laughing:  a ja vec skocila, mislila da je odgovorila. ma sad sam u komi, jer cu uskoro na more, pa ko ce mi sad propisati lijekove ako trebam, mi zapikirali u 9 mj kod radoncica na IVF, ak cu jos morati cekati poludit cu!!!! a citala na cibermed, neka je zena imala isto , pa joj je doc rekla da to upucuje na to da ce imati kasnije mozda problema s stitnjacom, da kao nije bed, a sad cemo vidjeti kakav tonili ima t3 i t4.

----------


## fjora

tsh je svejedno kad vadiš

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Imala ja TSH oko 3, pa nakon par mj palo na 1 i nešto...nisam bila u postupku niti išta...samo stres....tako da Marta...TSH mislim da može kad god biti vađen...

----------


## maja8

TSH se mže vaditi bilo koji dan nije bitan dan ciklusa

----------


## tonili

Evo meni danas dr.odgodio ulazak u postupak zbog povišenog TSH (4,30)
Kaže treba napravit antitijela i t3, t4 pa vidjet je li potrebna terapija. Ako je, onda 2.mj.toga pa tek onda IVF/ISCI. Napomenuo mi je da bi za bolji uspjeh postupka i eventualnu trudnoću TSH trebao biti oko 2.
Sad i ja mozgam gdje i kako što prije obavit te pretrage.

----------


## ina33

Najjednostavnije ti je privatno, osim ako nisi na VV-u da te tvoj MPO-ovac tamo uputi, ali vjerojatno bi ti to već i rekao, očito nisi tamo. Po bolnicama se često to naručuje mjesecima unaprijed (na endokrino odjelima), privatno je svaki hormon (mislim) 120 kn, nalaze dobiješ mailom isto popodne - u ZG-u ima dva privatna laba.

----------


## tonili

Mislim da ću i otići privatno. Čini mi se da je netko spominjao i endića s Rebra koji radi i privatno - moram pročeprkat po forumu. Ah, nikad kraja...

----------


## goodwitch

tonili na VV možeš izvaditi hormone štitnjače svaki dan između 8 i 10 h,sa uputnicom naravno,ne trebaš se naručivati

----------


## Deja2

vađenje TSH je jeftinije 70-90 kn (ovisno o labu), a antitijela su skuplja, kako je i Ina napisala cca 120 kn

----------


## Lambi

moj tsh uvijek je 0.9,pošto do sada nisam došla do kvalitetne stanice(jeda stim.,jedan prirodni i nije bilo stanice)i obzirom na moju kilažu 55 kg ,i 1.70,dr je nešto spomenula da ima prste u tome i nizak tsh 
e sad više ništa ne znam,dali je to dobro ili ne do trudnoće još nikada nije došlo

da bi bilo dobro ponoviti tsh ,antitjela koja još nisam radila i otiči kod endok.,po mišljenje

kaj vi mislite ?

----------


## fritulica1

> da bi bilo dobro ponoviti tsh ,antitjela koja još nisam radila i otiči kod endok.,po mišljenje


Ja bih napravila upravo to što si napisala.   :Love:

----------


## uporna

I mene čeka najesen vađenje TSH i antitijela i mislim da ću to obaviti na VV sa uputnicom. Imam još dosta toga za vaditi pa sve što može na VV ću tamo kad ne naručuju.

----------


## tonili

> tonili na VV možeš izvaditi hormone štitnjače svaki dan između 8 i 10 h,sa uputnicom naravno,ne trebaš se naručivati


da, al koliko se čekaju nalazi?

----------


## Timmy

Lambi, TSH ti je odlican. Tko ti je doktorica? Ne znam zasto ti je rekla da ti je TSH nizak. Idealan TSH je oko 1 (sto je gotovo jednako tvome), a to sto je uvijek 0.9 govori o hormonalnoj stabilnosti.

----------


## tiki_a

uporna, spominješ antitijela; ako je koje antitijelo jako povišeno...zna li se nešto o tome da li smeta reprodukciji? Nekako nisam stekla dojam kod dr-a kod kojeg sam bila da se o tome puno zna i da se uopće liječi...

----------


## fritulica1

> ako je koje antitijelo jako povišeno...zna li se nešto o tome da li smeta reprodukciji? Nekako nisam stekla dojam kod dr-a kod kojeg sam bila da se o tome puno zna i da se uopće liječi...


Ako je antitijelo jako povišeno, to je znak za alarm, tj. da štitnjača ne funkcionira normalno. Ako se ne krene s liječenjem onda je bar potrebno promatrati vrijednosti što češće, a s obz. da je naš problem dodatno specifičan (MPO), trebalo bi ipak liječiti.

----------


## tiki_a

fritulica   :Kiss:   ... Jučer sam naišla na neku staru rodinu TSH temu gdje cure govore da povišeno antitijelo ne bi trebalo stvarati problema kad se već ide na IVF. To me malo smirilo, ali ipak sam odlučila prošetati ovih dana do laboratorija i napraviti glavne hormone (koji su mi bili ok) i antit. štitnjače, pa nije baš ugodno pročitati da su mi preko 800, a mora biti čini mi se do 112.

----------


## marta26

tiki, sta ti je doc dao kao terapiju? ja cu ovaj tj vaditi tsh, prosli mi je bio povisen i ako opet bude doc mi je rekao da radim antitijela, pa ce mi dat lijek za to. a ja trebam u 9mj na ICSI, ajme, jos kad se i to odgodi, neeeeee!!! stalno neki probemi. sta je tebi rekao, koliko ce trajati terapija?

----------


## fritulica1

> fritulica  ... Jučer sam naišla na neku staru rodinu TSH temu gdje cure govore da povišeno antitijelo ne bi trebalo stvarati problema kad se već ide na IVF. To me malo smirilo, ali ipak sam odlučila prošetati ovih dana do laboratorija i napraviti glavne hormone (koji su mi bili ok) i antit. štitnjače, pa nije baš ugodno pročitati da su mi preko 800, a mora biti čini mi se do 112.


Tiki, ja bih to obavezno kontrolirala na tvom mjestu. Znam da je kod tebe bilo dosta ET-ova...želim ti reći, možda baš u tom grmu leži zec. Ta tvoja antitijela su dosta preko referentnih vrijednosti i definitivno upućuju da postoji mogućnost autoimune bolesti štitnjače. Kod te autoimune bolesti (Hashimoto), vrijednost TSH ne mora biti stabilna i može varirati, od normalne do jako povećane, ali antitijela divljaju. Tako mi je nekako to jutros objasnio dr. Radončić. 
Ne želim te plašiti, ali ukoliko postoji problem, treba ga ispitati i eventualno na njega djelovati, a to se relativno lako rješava po ovom pitanju (odgovarajuća terapija), a i mogu se izbjeći brojne neželjene posljedice (nas naravno najviše zanima rezultat IVF-a). 
O ovome problemu jako puno zna forumašica Timmy, voljela bih da nam se i ona javi.

Tiki, šaljem ti PP.

----------


## bebomanka

Samo da i ja dodam svoje iskustvo..
Prije FET-a mi je TSH bio 2 a moja ginicka mi je ipak dala euthyrox uz objasnjenje da je TSH u granicama ref.vrijednosti ali da je za IVF ili bilo koji drugi postupak umjetne oplodnje pozeljan nesto manji TSH. Pocela sam sa euthyroxom dva dana prije FET-a i prvi puta u 10 god. borbe za bebicom je uspjelo! Uvjerena sam da je i ta regulacija TSH imala veliko znacenje u tom uspjehu..
SRETNO!   :Love:

----------


## pippi

Svakako prije postupka treba TSH dovesti u red. Pod tim mislim na vrijednost oko 2.
Imam Hashimoto i taj problem nastojim držati pod kontrolom i redovito vaditi hormone. 
Treba uzeti u obzir da uzimanje Euthyroxa kao terapije za štitnjaču nema djelovanje odmah. Znači potrebno je mjesec-dva da se štitnjača navikne na novi režim rada i da uzimanje dodatnih hormona ima utjecaja.
Ako već znamo za problem, nije dovoljno nekoliko dana prije započeti s terapijom, jer ona neće biti učinkovita kako bi željeli. Povišeni TSH utječe na okolinu u kojoj rastu i sazrijevaju folikuli, a to može imati i utjecaj na konačan ishod IVF-a.

----------


## tiki_a

TSH mi je bio ispod 2, ali mi je dr dao najmanju dozu euth., kaže da tableticama olakšamo štitnjači rad, ...e sad vidim da zbog antitijela moj TSH nije nužno i sada dobar. Dr. Lacić mi je rekao da se radi o autoimunoj bolesti, ali moj dr. Š. je bio mišljenja da tabletice pijem samo do postupka, ali ne i za vrijeme postupka. Obzirom da su hormoni bilo ok, i ja sama nisam htjela postati ovisnik o euth. za koje mi je dr. L. rekao da ću ih koristiti najmanje 3 g.  :shock: 
Sad sam makar u jedno sigurna, a to je da idem provjeriti hormone štitnjače pa da vidim ima li kakvih promjena.
Cure sretno!

----------


## tiki_a

Ovo mi se činilo zanimljivim...


Antitijela na štitnjaču su bjelančevine usmjerene na tkivo štitnjače. 

Antitijela općenito su bjelančevine koje se stvaraju u sklopu autoimunih bolesti i usmjerena su na normalne stanice organizma. Ona svojim djelovanjem mijenjaju funkciju stanica. Danas se određuju mikrosomalna i tireoglobulinska antitijela. Razlikuju se po dijelu stanice na koji djeluju. Bolest štitnjače u kojoj se stvaraju antitijela nazivamo autoimunom bolesti štitnjače - Morbus Hashimoto. Posljedica djelovanja antitijela na štitnjaču može biti promjena funkcije štitnjače. Može doći do pojačanog ili smanjenog lučenja hormona. 

*Ako razina hormona nije promijenjena, antitijela nemaju veći značaj* i potrebno je samo praćenje. Ako dođe do promjene lučenja hormona, potrebno je provesti liječenje. U slučaju pojačanog lučenja hormona govorimo o hipertireozi i najčešće se u liječenju koristi Athyrazol. Zbog pojačanog lučenja hormona dolazi do smanjenog lučenja hormona iz hipofize koji stimulira štitnjaču (TSH). U slučaju smanjenog lučenja hormona govorimo o hipotireozi i načešće se koristi Euthyrox.

Pod utjecajem smanjenog lučenja hormona dolazi do pojačanog lučenja TSH. Lijekovi se primjenjuju da bi se postigla normalna razina hormona nužna za normalno funkcioniranje organizma. *U slučaju autoimune bolesti štitnjače stanja hipo- i hipertireoze mogu se izmjenjivati.* 
Dijagnoza se potvrđuje i punkcijom tkiva štitnjače jer se kod Hashimotove bolesti nalaze karakteristične promjene. Antitijela se mogu odrediti u svim većim klinikama u gradu Zagrebu gdje postoje odjeli koji se bave bolestima štitnjače.
Autor: Spomenka Ljubić, dr. med.  Radi kao liječnik specijalist internist, endokrinolog-dijabetolog na Sveučilišnoj klinici Vuk Vrhovac, trenutno na mjestu rukovoditelja Odjela za bolesti metabolizma. Doktor je znanosti iz dijabetologije i magistar znanosti iz kliničke farmakologije.

----------


## the enchantress

Iznova malo podižem ovu temu. Pročitala sam sve što je bilo rečeno ranije, no nisam 'našla svoj mir'.

Moj TSH je 4.52 već godinu i pol dana. 
Svi ostali nalazi svih spolnih hormona i T3. 4 su u redu.

Kako bebica još nije došla (dr. B nam je dao do jeseni šanse s prirodnjacima, a onda po želji u postupak) ja sam se uvjerila da bi uzrok mogao biti u TSH.

I sada slijedi klasična priča...privatni endokrinolog kaže granica je prije bila 5, pa vi ste još super.
Naravno, da ne bi bilo jednostavno po mene,  da dr. U. iz Vilija kaže da taj TSH može biti uzrok izostanka začeća.
Doktorica opće prakse mi ne želi dati ništa, ukoliko terapija ne dolazi od endokrinologa. 
(Naručena za soc. endokr. u SD u 12om mjesecu!!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:  )

Ne znam što da radim sada, samo znam da me ovo nedjelovanje ubija!

Imate li kakvu preporuku za nekog endokrinologa koji tvrdi da TSH treba biti niži za začeće?

----------


## tonili

Ja mogu s tobom podijelit svoje iskustvo; naime zbog blago povišenog Tsh (4,30) odgođen mi je MPO postupak i traženo je ponavljanje TSH, antitijela, t3 i t4, te je rečeno da, ukoliko su i ostali nalazi van granica, slijedi terapija euritoxom dok se stanje ne popravi (1-2mj). Liječnik mi je rekao da je idealna vrijednost za trudnoću TSH oko 2. 
Moji nalazi su bili ok, iako je TSH bio blizu gornjih vrijednosti (3,85) i dr. mi je rekao da ne treba terapija.
S druge strane, našoj marti26 je sam ginić prepisao euritox nakon privatno obavljenih lab.pretraga koje su pokazale divljanje TSH i antitijela, tak da mislim da to može i prepisat dr.opće prakse na prijedlog ginića. 
Zapravo bi bilo idealno da se javi marta26 i kaže tko joj je na kraju prepisao euritox - znam samo da nije išla endiću (bar mislim :? )

A i ovdje ima puuuuno cura kioje nisu snižavale svoj TSH pa imaju svoje  :Saint:  
Sretno!

----------


## Dodirko

*the enchantress* Probaj se javiti na VV. Trebala bi doći na red puno prije. Čeka se, ali ne mjesecima. Svakako bi TSH trebalo smanjiti jer može utjecati na začeće a pogotovo u T teba ga kontrolirati jer utječe na razinu inteligencije djeteta. Ako je sav problem u TSH-u onda će T doći jako brzo nakon snižavanja. 

A i još nešto... zbog Tvojeg opčenitog boljeg funkcioniranja treba TSH spustiti. Stav endokrinologa je da se i najmanje povećanje TSH-a treba spuštati. Tabletice nemaju nuspojava. Naravno da se trebaš javiti prvo endokrinologu.

----------


## the enchantress

> A i još nešto... zbog Tvojeg opčenitog boljeg funkcioniranja treba TSH spustiti. Stav endokrinologa je da se i najmanje povećanje TSH-a treba spuštati. Tabletice nemaju nuspojava. Naravno da se trebaš javiti prvo endokrinologu.


ma to i ja želim! samo kojem da odem, a da opet! ne platim uzalud pregled i da mi endić kaže da je TSH 4.52 neznatno povećanje i da oni mpo-ovci traže dlaku u jajetu.
imate li neko ime? bar na pp.

hvala!   :Kiss:

----------


## Dodirko

Ja sam kod Kristijana Peroša. On je potpuno novi. Mijenja dr. Martinca koji je otišao na usavršavanje.

Baš mi je dr. Peroš rekao da sadašnji TSH 2,4 (spušten sa tableticama Euthyrox sa 4,3) nije najpovoljniji za moje godine i potpomognutu oplodnju te da bi trebalo povećati dozu.  I sada pijem od 50...

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Moj TSH je 5,60. Počela sam sa terapijom eutorixom prije 5 dana. Recept mi je prepisao dok opće prakse po preporuci privatnog mpo-vca. zvala sam i ginića koji je rekao da to on ne prepisuje.

----------


## sandra-zvrk

eutorix- euthyrox 
Zvuči kao dinosaur!   :Embarassed:

----------


## tiki_a

A meni nikako da stignu nalazi TSH... Trebalo je biti u petak pa ništa. GO, nema dosta ljudi u labu...Srećom nije mi tako hitno, prošli puta je TSH bio oko 1,8 no antitijela preko 800 i moguće je da stvaraju nered. Za sada samostalno obavljam pretrage, bez dr-a pa ako nešto bude neočekivano morat ću i ja nekog odabrati. 
sandra-zvrk dugo te nije bilo, čini mi se tako   :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Konačno stigao moj nalaz, TSH 0,65 (a prije 4 mjeseca 1,8), antitijela na tiroglobulin porasla na 922  :shock: (ref. int. do 115). Ne znam što da mislim, sad mi u zbirci nedostaje još jedan povišen TSH   :Grin:  .
fritulica kako je kod tebe situacija?

----------


## tiki_a

Dakle, ovaj s naočalama se "sam" ubacio, pisac je htio reči *1,8.*

----------


## fritulica1

tiki_a, baš sam mislila na tvoje nove nalaze...jesu li stigli...

evo šaljem PP.

----------


## ZO

evo i ja se malo ubacujem na temu o TSH, moj je prije 1,5 godinu kada sam ga radila bio 2,2 ( 0,40-4,2 ), T4 je bio 147,2 ( 70 - 165 ), a           T3 2,4 ( 1,3 - 2,5 ) - tada sam smatrala da je sve u redu i da nema potrebe uz sve ostalo i po tome čačkati....
sada sam na svoju ruku napravila provjeru TSH koji je sad 2,9 ( 0,27-4,20 ) i s obzirom da sam proučila rodine teme o TSH ( da bi TSH trebao biti između 0,5 - 2,0 ) malo sam se zabrinula.....imam li razloga za brigu...što mislite.....?

----------


## ZO

nisam uspjela izguglat da li uzimanje metformina ima veze sa TSH- om  :/ , ptošle godine kada sam radila TSH nisam bila na metforminu

----------


## Dodirko

Ajmo ovako... nisam endokrinolog ali prema onome što sam pročitala...

*ZO*  endokrinolog prema tvom nalazu ti neće prepisati ništa. Ovo do 2,0 je optimalno ali svi smo različiti..... Probaj prekontrolirati ponovno kroz mjesec - dva...

*tiki_a* Obzirom da je TSH ipak nizak a tiroglobulin toliko visok trebala bi pročitati malo o Hashimoto .....   Kada ideš kod endokrinologa?


cure  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~    :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## lilium

Zo,
jos je to u granicama pa se ne bih zabrinjavala, no evo dok ne provjeris s doktorima malo sam progooglala - metformin utice na stitnjacu - no ne bi trebao podizati TSH, dapace na dosta mjesta kazu da ga moze spustiti

Izvori:
http://diabetes.emedtv.com/metformin...sh-levels.html
http://jcem.endojournals.org/cgi/content/full/91/1/225

----------


## ZO

svjesna sam činjenice da mi nijedan dr neće s TSH - om od 2,9 prepisati nikakvu terapiju, pogotovo endokrinolog - neki MPO dr možda  :/ , ali mišljenja se razlikuju....
ovo za metformin stvarno svagdje piše da ga ustvari spušta  :/ iako me tješi pomisao da mi je prošle godine TSH bio 2,2, a nisam bila ni na kakvoj terapiji, pa nekako smatram da nema uzbune  :/ 
probat ću ga iskontrolirat još za koji tjedan, pa ću onda odlučiti da li da kopam još kaj po tome, T3 i T4 su uredni....ak sad napravim uzbunu još i oko toga, dr B. će me strpat u top, već sam mu dolazila sa hrpu ideja što bi moglo nevaljati sa mnom, a sad bi trebala napraviti paniku oko TSH koji je u stvari uredan, ali sam na netu pročitala da treba biti niži od dva, pa ajmo malo istraživat  :/ 
hvala djevojčice   :Heart:

----------


## fritulica1

ZO, navodno je za IVF najbolji TSH oko 1, vani se smatra da je sve preko 2 previše za IVF.  Jesi li radila antitijela?  Porazgovaraj svakako s tvojim MPO-vcem o tome...sretno.  :Heart:

----------


## ZO

nisam radila antitijela, što će mi ona pokazati?
ne znam puno o štitnjači jer taj dio nisam istraživala s obzirom da sam mislila da je s tim sve ok....

----------


## dundo

Cure sada sam se i ja malo zabrinula. Moj TSH je prije par mjeseci bio 4,22 dakle malo povišen. Endokr na sd ja rekla da to nije strašno i da nije uzrok neplodnosti( očito je bila u pravu   :Grin:  ) ali sada spominjete da to može utjecati i na bebu???

----------


## fritulica1

> nisam radila antitijela, što će mi ona pokazati?


Antitijela će pokazati radi li se o autoimunoj bolesti štitnjače (u tom slučaju TSH može šetati od viših vrijednosti prema nižima kao što je kod mene slučaj) i pokazuju da poremećaj u radu štitnjače doista postoji. Ukoliko su antitijela ok, a vrijednost TSH samo blago povišena, vjerujem da je onda sve OK. 
A vjerujem da je i kod tebe sve OK po tom pitanju, ali evo, ja nakupila par godinica MPO staža pa sada u mnogočemu vidim potencijalni problem i tražim uzrok neimplantaciji...

Dundo, ja bih na tvom mjestu češće kontrolirala TSH kroz trudnoću. Znam da povišen TSH može utjecati na plod, ali ne znam koliko on treba biti povišen da bi se eventualno tako nešto dogodilo... U svakom slučaju, natukni to ginekologu... sretno   :Heart:

----------


## ZO

a ta antitijela se zovu? koliki je tvoj TSH? 
ne znam, razmislit ću što ću s tim....možda odem još jednom prekontrolirat samu vrijednost TSH, možda napravim antitijela  :/ 
da li je netko to slučajno radio u Breyeru, koja je cijena? nema šanse da više idem u bilo koju bolnicu, preko glave mi je toga....od kariograma, HLA tipizacije, raznoraznih koagulograma, proteina, antitrombina, antitijela....dosta mi čekanja po bolnicama na samo vađenje krvi, a dočekat nalaze je SF....
ustvari moj TSH nije povišen, ali ustvari i jest   :Grin:  ( ovo mi sliči na priču sa HLA tipizacijom )...
dundo, ne znam odgovor vezano za tvoj TSH jer ako sam nešto stvarno malo istraživala onda je to TSH, ali ovo što fritulica predlaže mi zvuči sasvim u redu   :Heart:

----------


## Dodirko

*ZO* pogledaj na Breyerovoj stranici. Super su opisali.

http://www.lab-breyer.hr/v2/usluge.asp?page_id=usluge

Još uvijek neznam upisati tekst za link   :Embarassed:  . Sramota...

----------


## Ordep

nisam ni mislila da tsh koji mi je u granici, doduše u gornjoj granici normale a iznosi 4.14 može biti uzrok mog neuspjeha, nitko me nije na to upozorio, bila sam kod privatnog endokrinologa ali on mi je rekao da je sve ok , da ne treba nikakva terapija , a ispada da je u biti potrebna , ne bih se htjela gubiti i pokušavati bezuspješno kad mislim da sam sada pronašla uzrok.

znači moj gin kod kojeg idem na postupak mi isto može dati preporuku za lijek pa da mi ga napiše moja doktorica opće prakse?

idem odmah sutra vaditi hormone štitnjače.ostali hormoni t3 i t4 uredni.


 :Love:

----------


## fritulica1

> ne znam, razmislit ću što ću s tim....možda odem još jednom prekontrolirat samu vrijednost TSH, možda napravim antitijela  
> da li je netko to slučajno radio u Breyeru, koja je cijena? nema šanse da više idem u bilo koju bolnicu, preko glave mi je toga....od kariograma, HLA tipizacije, raznoraznih koagulograma, proteina, antitrombina, antitijela....dosta mi čekanja po bolnicama na samo vađenje krvi, a dočekat nalaze je SF....


ZO, možeš u Breyeru izvaditi anti TPO i anti Tg. Mislim da te dvije pretrage uz analizu TSH koštaju oko 400 kuna, nalaz je gotov isti dan, šalju ga mailom.

Šaljem PP.

----------


## ZO

hvala ti fritulice   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## alida

Curke, može vaš savjet?
U siječnju idem na ICSI, imam hipotireozu, pijem redovno eutiyrox godinu i pol i sve je ok. Zanima me vaše mišljenje da li je u redu razina TSH od 0,800 nečega u odnosu na sam postupak, tj. da li treba biti još manja ili pak malo viša?

----------


## fritulica1

Alida, super ti je TSH za IVF, ne treba ni manje ni vise.   :Smile:

----------


## alida

:D  :D super, 
fritulice,HVALA
pusa  :Kiss:

----------


## ivica_k

moj tsh iz kolovoza iznosi 2,4. što bi to moglo značiti za implantaciju, obzirom da se kao optimum spominje 1-2? do sada nisam bila u postupku...hvala!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Taj ti je nalaz ok, mislim!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Dobila i ja nalaz pa sam ljuta   :Evil or Very Mad:  
TSH 2,37 - to je super 
T4 12,4 (9,14-23,8) - ok
T3 4,19 ( 2,23-5,35) - ok
anti TPO 40,2 ( do 12)   :Evil or Very Mad:  ...prije mi je bilo 10

što sad dalje...hashimoto?? kod da idem, endokrinologu ili nikuda? moja dr kaže da je to ok, pa kako je ok kad je 4x više nego što smije biti?? I očito da raste, jer je zadnji put bilo niže...

----------


## alida

> Dobila i ja nalaz pa sam ljuta   
> TSH 2,37 - to je super 
> T4 12,4 (9,14-23,8) - ok
> T3 4,19 ( 2,23-5,35) - ok
> anti TPO 40,2 ( do 12)   ...prije mi je bilo 10
> 
> što sad dalje...hashimoto?? kod da idem, endokrinologu ili nikuda? moja dr kaže da je to ok, pa kako je ok kad je 4x više nego što smije biti?? I očito da raste, jer je zadnji put bilo niže...


Ne brini se oko toga, bitno da ti je uredan TSH, a sve dok redovito piješ terapiju, anti TPO ti neće praviti problem. Moj ti je savjet da se javiš našem doktoru (znaš kojem) putem emaila i postaviš mu isti upit, vidjeti ćeš da će te smiriti. Obavezno mu spomeni koju dozu kojih lijekova uzimaš. Ja sam ti tako krenula sa Eutyroxom 25 i stigla do stotke i sad je super.

----------


## uporna

> Dobila i ja nalaz pa sam ljuta   
> TSH 2,37 - to je super 
> T4 12,4 (9,14-23,8) - ok
> T3 4,19 ( 2,23-5,35) - ok
> anti TPO 40,2 ( do 12)   ...prije mi je bilo 10
> 
> što sad dalje...hashimoto?? kod da idem, endokrinologu ili nikuda? moja dr kaže da je to ok, pa kako je ok kad je 4x više nego što smije biti?? I očito da raste, jer je zadnji put bilo niže...


zelimo_bebu,
kada su antitijela štitnjače jednom povišena (bez obzira da li TPO ili TG - ja imam povišena TG) ona više nikad neće pasti u normalu. To je znak da pomalo štitnjača odlazi. Važno je da su TSH, T4 i T3 u normali, jer dok je TSH do 2 odlično je. Pazi se da ne odeš u hiper ili hipo-tireozu.
E sad obzirom da planiraš trudnoću onda ne bi bilo loše odraditi UZV štitnjače i redovno kontrolirati razinu hormona.
I ja sam u 9.-tom otkrila da imam problema sa štitnjačom, ustanovljen Hashimoto i gle me sad trudne i to u kućnoj radinosti nakon svih godina MPO borbe. 
Sretno i to se da riješiti.
 :Love:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ma nemam nikakvu terapiju, nisam nikad ni imala jer mi je sve bilo u granicama normale. Uvijek je taj anti TPo bio oko 10! Sad sam ljuta jer sam ja na svoju inicijativu radila ove hormone!!!! Jer mi je dr A predložio tj. napisao u povijest bolesti da izvadim ali osnovne hormone štitne, nikad nitko ne spominje antitijela i eto vidiš sad. Iskreno, to sam nadopisala u uputnicu i dobro da jesam.

----------


## alida

Da ponovim, ne brini, ali pripazi malo da ti se TSH ne povisi, osobito na to pazi neposredno prije punkcije i nakon embriotransfera. Meni ti TSH jako zna oscilirati, jedan mjesec 2, drugi 10, pa opet 2, pa 4, ne znam zbog čega, valjda stres.

----------


## franka76

ja sam imala transfer prije 11 dana (ivf), jucer sam radila pretrage i tsh mi je skocio na 9,65!!! (prije postupka je bio uredan) dok su T3  2,33 (ref. 1.1-2.8) T4 128 (60-165), imam dijagnozu hashimoto ali nisam nista trebala nista piti jer mi je sve uvijek bilo uredno (eutireoza), sad me je strah pobacaja ili da bebici ne ostanu neke trajne posljedice, da li netko zna koliko je to moguce s obzirom da su T3 i T4 uredni (iako mi nisu radili fT3 i fT4)?

----------


## mandy

> ja sam imala transfer prije 11 dana (ivf), jucer sam radila pretrage i tsh mi je skocio na 9,65!!! (prije postupka je bio uredan) dok su T3  2,33 (ref. 1.1-2.8) T4 128 (60-165), imam dijagnozu hashimoto ali nisam nista trebala nista piti jer mi je sve uvijek bilo uredno (eutireoza), sad me je strah pobacaja ili da bebici ne ostanu neke trajne posljedice, da li netko zna koliko je to moguce s obzirom da su T3 i T4 uredni (iako mi nisu radili fT3 i fT4)?


čim utvrdiš trudnoću otiđi kod svog endokrinologa, mora ti prepisati terapiju; ja imam hypot. izazvanu jodiranjem nakon hipert. i uzimam eutyrox 50, dr mi je rekao da u T moram uzimati pojačanu dozu; koliko sam skužila po forumu tsh igra ulogu u ivf, ako je prevelik onemogućava implantaciju, to je povezano sa ostalom terapijom koju uzimaš u postupku; do sada nisi ni mogla dobiti terapiju za snižavanje tsh, kad ti je bio ok; ali ne brini, ako si T , to malo vremena dok ne počneš uzimati terapiju neće štetiti bebi; poznajem trudnicu kojoj je tsh u T bio 80, nakon 15 dana terapije je pao u granicu; u T on zna jako varirati;sad ti je samo bitno da ne smeta pri implantaciji

----------


## uporna

franka i sama trudnoća može uzrokovati skok tsh jer je meni skočio na nekih 12 čini mi se ali sam odmah išla i na terapiju euthyroxom i pao je na 2,7 i još mi je pojačana terapija (4 dana po 50 mg i 3 dana po 100 mg) jer je idelano da bude za trudnoću do 2.
Svakako bih na tvom mjestu probala provjeriti ß i odmah otišla po terapiju ukoliko je utvrđena trudnoća.
Sretno.

----------


## franka76

beta mi je 10 dan 99,3  :Smile:

----------


## franka76

ali me je strah da beba nece imati hormona stitnjace koji joj je vazan za razvoj do 2,5 mj. starosti (dok njezin stitnik ne proradi)   :Sad:

----------


## kli_kli

franka, za bebu ti je bitan ft4.
on bi oko 10 nedelje trudnoce da bude preko 10, inace moze, a ne mora, da bude problema.
problemi su uglavnom vezani za sporiji motoricki razvoj u prvoj i drugoj godini zivota.

brzo kod endokrinologa, uradi i tsh i ft4, oba ta hormona ce da se regulisu terapijom euthyroxom. 

moja trudnoca sa isidorom je zapocela u hipotireozi, na dan kad mi je beta bila 30 tsh mi je bio oko 5, a terapiju sam pocela tek u drugom trimestru kad je ft4 poceo da pada.
pila sam cak jako male doze euthyroxa, prvo pola od 25, pa 25, pa 50, pa 75 pa na kraju kombinaciju 75/100. 
redovno na kontrolu, i nista se ne plasi  :Smile: 

btw, Izi se rodio veliki, preko termina, a sad je napredna petomesecna beba.  :Smile:

----------


## uporna

franka76 radi bržeg dobivanja nalaza napravi u privatnom labaratoriju jer se na Rebru nalaz ft4 čeka mjesec dana. I ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Pinky

i ja sam 5. dan na euthyroxu od 25 po preporuci mog mpoovca. bila sam na uzv-u stitnjace i pregledu kod endokrinologa. svi nalazi su ok po njemu, pa je rekao kako mpoovac hoce. tsh mi je bio 3.6 (ref. 4.6) pa se nadam da ce mi se spustiti za mjesec ipo kad planiram ici na stimulirani ivf

 :Kiss:

----------


## mandy

ja sam prirodno zatrudnila sa TSH = 3,2, nakon 6.tj. trudnoće mi je skočio na 7,3 i sad uzimam pojačanu dozu Eutyroxa;poznajem ženu kojoj je tsh nakon 1 mj. T skočio na 80, to je loše, ali sreća u nesreći što se vrlo brzo može spustiti uzimanjem Eutyroxa, njoj je za 15-ak dana došao u granicu; moj endokrinolog kaže da su bitniji slobodni ft3 i ft4 jer su oni ti koji ulaze u svaku stanicu

----------


## Strike

> fritulica    ... Jučer sam naišla na neku staru rodinu TSH temu gdje cure govore da povišeno antitijelo ne bi trebalo stvarati problema kad se već ide na IVF. To me malo smirilo, ali ipak sam odlučila prošetati ovih dana do laboratorija i napraviti glavne hormone (koji su mi bili ok) i antit. štitnjače, pa nije baš ugodno pročitati da su mi preko 800, a mora biti čini mi se do 112.


A moj nalaz TPO 1783, a Tg 108 (vrijednost <60)
Jel to tako jako loše kak izgleda?
Inače već tjedan dana na Euthyrox 25mcg

A spremam se na ICSI

----------


## uporna

Strike bitno je TSH držati pod kontrolom, a čim su antitijela povišena znači da štitnjača polako odlazi. Ne brini već samo kontroliraj TSH i sa Euthyroxom ćeš sve držati kako treba.

----------


## maja8

Meni je moj endokrinolog rekao da se antitjela vade smo jednom i ako su ona povećana radi se o bolesti štitnjače. ja redovno idem na kontrole i samo vadim TSH i T4 jer on kaže da su to jedini i pravi pokazatelji, a antitjela ne vaditi nego samo jednom! Što se tiče terapije ja uzimam 6 dana eutyrox 50, a sedmi dan  eutyrox 100. Kontrola je svako pola godina , ali ovaj ću put otići malo ranije radi trudnoće

----------


## uporna

> Meni je moj endokrinolog rekao da se antitjela vade smo jednom i ako su ona povećana radi se o bolesti štitnjače. ja redovno idem na kontrole i samo vadim TSH i T4 jer on kaže da su to jedini i pravi pokazatelji, a antitjela ne vaditi nego samo jednom! Što se tiče terapije ja uzimam 6 dana eutyrox 50, a sedmi dan  eutyrox 100. Kontrola je svako pola godina , ali ovaj ću put otići malo ranije radi trudnoće


x

----------


## Strike

Hvala vam cure na odgovoru. Mene je samo bilo strah da ako ja i dovedem u red TSH ,da onda zbog tako visokih antitijela imam spontani.
A moj TSH je 4,4
Tek sam 10 dana na Euthyrox 25,i za dva tjedna ću izvadit krv da vidim koliko je pao. Zna možda koja otprilike koliko bi mogao pasti? Jer čeka me icsi.

----------


## Strike

Nakon mjesec i pol,moj TSH sa 4,4 spustio se na 1,4. I sad za 3 tjedna moram još jedanput izvaditi TSH,za kontrolu. Pošto imam visoka antitijela, TPO 1783 i Tg 108,malo sam zabrinuta pošto ta antitijela rade nered,a ja bi u postupak. Ima koja cura (hashimoto)koja je često vadila krv,svaki mjesec,da znam šta mi je za očekivati,dal će rasti ili padati. Inače,još uvijek na Euthyrox-u od 25 mcg.   :Cekam:

----------


## kli_kli

Meni su antitela za ovih godinu dana rasla i pa dala i rasla, jednom cak i postala negativna  :Smile:  i to u trudnoci.

----------


## uporna

> Nakon mjesec i pol,moj TSH sa 4,4 spustio se na 1,4. I sad za 3 tjedna moram još jedanput izvaditi TSH,za kontrolu. Pošto imam visoka antitijela, TPO 1783 i Tg 108,malo sam zabrinuta pošto ta antitijela rade nered,a ja bi u postupak. Ima koja cura (hashimoto)koja je često vadila krv,svaki mjesec,da znam šta mi je za očekivati,dal će rasti ili padati. Inače,još uvijek na Euthyrox-u od 25 mcg.


Meni TSH pada ali antitijela nismo uopće kontrolirali poslije jer jednom povišeni-uvijek povišeni.
Ne znam trebala bi kontrolirati i dalje da ti ne ode prenisko.

----------


## Strike

Malo me strah da mi tsh ne naraste,jer me čeka postupak. Pa ja sam vadila krv za antitijela samo jednom,prije neg sam počela sa terapijom. Mislite da bi još jedanput trebala? Do kolko bi trebao tsh pasti,da bi bilo uredu za postupak?

----------


## taca70

Strike, meni je isto TSH bio 4,4 i povisena anti-tg pa sam dobila euthyrox 50mg trajno a prvu kontrolu imam zakazanu za 8tj.Antitijela ti se ne kontroliraju vise jer su ona tu i i ne mogu biti neg. nego se samo prati TSH koji bi kao trebao biti ispod 2.Ja se takoder nakon kontrole spremam u postupak.

----------


## Strike

> Strike, meni je isto TSH bio 4,4 i povisena anti-tg pa sam dobila euthyrox 50mg trajno a prvu kontrolu imam zakazanu za 8tj.Antitijela ti se ne kontroliraju vise jer su ona tu i i ne mogu biti neg. nego se samo prati TSH koji bi kao trebao biti ispod 2.Ja se takoder nakon kontrole spremam u postupak.


I ja ću valjda u postupak sad kad još jedanput izvadim krv,i nadam se da će se tsh spustit,da neće rast. A ja sam još uvijek na euthyroxu 25mcg,mada sam ja tek prije nekih mjesec i pol saznala da uopće imam problema sa štitnom. I rekli mi da kad krenem sa postupkom,nek počnem uzimati 50mcg

----------


## kli_kli

Meni su antiTPO opadala u trudnoci i u jednom trenutku bila negativna, tako da je i to moguce!!

----------


## uporna

> Meni su antiTPO opadala u trudnoci i u jednom trenutku bila negativna, tako da je i to moguce!!


Opa nisam znala ali očigledno je moguće, samo što lječnici nemaju praksu više ponavaljati antitijela.

----------


## maja8

> kli_kli prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Meni su antiTPO opadala u trudnoci i u jednom trenutku bila negativna, tako da je i to moguce!!
> 
> 
> Opa nisam znala ali očigledno je moguće, samo što lječnici nemaju praksu više ponavaljati antitijela.



nisam ni ja to znala a što se tiče mog TSH kada sam pošla u postupak TSH mi je bio 2,6 i evo hvala bogu ostala sam trudna. Kod nas dr. neda reći da je TSH visok za trudnoću sve što je u granici normale.

----------


## Timmy

Maja, a sta je tvom doktoru granica normale? 

Taca, prst gore za tvog endokrinologa, u dobrim si rukama. U koga ides?  Rijetki ce prepisat 50mcg za TSH 4, vecina bi ti rekla da si u granicama normale i da je rano za substitutnu terapiju (vise mi je zlo od ove price).

----------


## maja8

[quote="Timmy"]Maja, a sta je tvom doktoru granica normale? 

on kaže da je sve do 4 ok i da je se nepotrebno zamarati brojevima, po njegovom ima trudnica kojima je u trudnoći tsh dosta visok pa trudnoće budu ok  :/

----------


## taca70

Timmy, terapiju mi je propisao valjda jedini MPO-vac u Hr koji ima u vidu TSH kao moguci faktor problema sa zacecem a moj "stalni" MPO dr nije ni okom trepnuo na te nalaze.Ja sam prilicno skepticna prema tome jer sigurno puno cura zatrudni a da niti ne znaju za povisen TSH ali ja moram pristati na sve sto me moze dovesti do cilja.Vidjet cemo hoce li biti ucinkovito.

----------


## uporna

[quote="maja8"]


> Maja, a sta je tvom doktoru granica normale? 
> 
> on kaže da je sve do 4 ok i da je se nepotrebno zamarati brojevima, po njegovom ima trudnica kojima je u trudnoći tsh dosta visok pa trudnoće budu ok  :/


Ovako je i moj bivši endokrinolog tvrdio, zato mi i je bivši   :Grin:

----------


## magi7

Bok cure,

evo moje situacije pa vas molim za vaše mišljenje. U kolovozu 2007. TSH mi je bio 10.26, zatim, u studenom 2,03, prosincu 3.15, a u listopadu 2008. bio 4,3.bila kod dva endokrinologa u Rijeci i rekli da nije za zabrinjavanje što se tiče začeća. Napravila sam i mikroantitijela koja su bila 228 (normalno do 35), te trodnevni TSH test koji se kretao od 1,89 do 4.01. Endokrinolog rekao da to nije važno za začeće i nije mi dao nikakvu terapiju već bi sad trebala ići na kontrolu.

Evo to je to. Rekao je da je to najvjerojatnije autoimuna bolest štitnjače ali da nije toliko bitno :?  :? 

Inače imam i povišen prolaktin za koji pije bromergon i on mi je sad u normali.

Da li netko ima mišljenje za moju situaciju ili da ima netko sličnu situaciju mojoj?

POzzz i   :Kiss:

----------


## nina1

> Bok cure,
> 
> evo moje situacije pa vas molim za vaše mišljenje. U kolovozu 2007. TSH mi je bio 10.26, zatim, u studenom 2,03, prosincu 3.15, a u listopadu 2008. bio 4,3.bila kod dva endokrinologa u Rijeci i rekli da nije za zabrinjavanje što se tiče začeća. Napravila sam i mikroantitijela koja su bila 228 (normalno do 35), te trodnevni TSH test koji se kretao od 1,89 do 4.01. Endokrinolog rekao da to nije važno za začeće i nije mi dao nikakvu terapiju već bi sad trebala ići na kontrolu.
> 
> Evo to je to. Rekao je da je to najvjerojatnije autoimuna bolest štitnjače ali da nije toliko bitno :?  :? 
> 
> Inače imam i povišen prolaktin za koji pije bromergon i on mi je sad u normali.
> 
> Da li netko ima mišljenje za moju situaciju ili da ima netko sličnu situaciju mojoj?
> ...


pozdrav   :Bye:  

ja imam isto problema s tsh ali moja spec nuk medicine se malo pozabavila s tsh trudnoćom i neplodnosti i rekla da mi tsh treba biti oko 1 za trudnoću ...
a ovo s prolaktinom ti se i meni desilo jedanput da sam imala duplo od dozvoljenog ali je to bilo cca 2-3 mjeseca nakon mog missed ab. , da li je to bilo možda još zbog trudnoće ili ne, neznam, ali mi je tsh onda malo "podivljao" na 5,8 i moja gin je rekla da prolaktin zna otići malo gore zbog tsh...
u svakom slučaju ja bolujem od hipotireoze 4 godine i ja mislim je da bi ti trebali dati makar malu količinu hormona štitnjače... i da , jaaako bitna ti je štitnjača za začeće....

----------


## Timmy

Taca, prema cemu si skepticna, prema terapiji koju si dobila ili sam krivo shvatila? 

Sigurna sam (i znam) da ima (iako malo) cura koje zatrudne sa povisenim (a i sa snizenim) TSH. Samo gora je cinjenica sto ne znamo koliko ih ne zatrudni ili ima biokemijske trudnoce zbog neadekvatnog TSH. Ono sto definitivno znamo je da povisen TSH u prva tri mjeseca trudnoce nepovoljno djeluje na neuroloski razvoj djeteta.

----------


## taca70

Timmy, skepticna sam da ce terapija Euthyroxom donijeti neke bolje rezultate iako je dr bio optimistican i prema mogucnosti prirodnog zaceca.Imala sam 2 biokemijske trudnoce u IVF postupcima a nemam pojma da li su tako neslavno zavrsile zbog TSH.Sada nakon 3 god. odem kod drugog dr  i on se odmah uhvati za to.Ipak, mislim da je bolje spustiti taj TSH pa da barem znam da nije do toga.

----------


## Strike

Mene samo zanima kako i kada ići u postupak ako imaš hašimoto i ako tsh stalno šeta. Meni se tsh spustio na 1,4 s euthyroxom i za tri tjedna opet skočio na 3,7. I sad jedan dan pijem 25,a drugi 50mcg. Kako si dovedete u red tsh prije postupka,a da na kraju ne skoči?

----------


## Timmy

Ides u postupak kad ti je oko 1 i kontroliras ga onoliko koliko je to u tvojoj moci. Ja sam radila TSH  i FT4 na svaka dva tjedna i korigirala terapiju prema zadnjem rezultatu. Zaista je tesko drzat TSH na normalnoj razini za vrijeme postupka, pogotovo ako ides u stimulirani postupak ili prethodno uzimas kontracepciju. Meni je prilikom svakog dugog protokola trebalo vise Euthyroxa, da bi  kad sam konacno ostala trudna TSH ukazivao na hipertireozu (inace blaga hipertireoza je normalno stanje u pocetku trudnoce). TSH i kada krenuti u postupak, odgovor je da je to stvarna borba kako prisilit tu malu zljezdu da igra u nasu korist. Znam iz iskustva, usla bih u postupak s perfektnim TSH 0,9 ili 1, da bi mi na kraju postupka, nakon ET-a bio preko 4, i onda opet korekcija terapije, pa onda sljedeca kontrola i TSH 0,2, pa opet korekcija, ajme za poludit. Ali je uspjelo i zato kontroliraj onoliko koliko je u tvojoj moci, vise od toga ne mozes. Sretno.

----------


## Strike

> Ides u postupak kad ti je oko 1 i kontroliras ga onoliko koliko je to u tvojoj moci. Ja sam radila TSH  i FT4 na svaka dva tjedna i korigirala terapiju prema zadnjem rezultatu. Zaista je tesko drzat TSH na normalnoj razini za vrijeme postupka, pogotovo ako ides u stimulirani postupak ili prethodno uzimas kontracepciju. Meni je prilikom svakog dugog protokola trebalo vise Euthyroxa, da bi  kad sam konacno ostala trudna TSH ukazivao na hipertireozu (inace blaga hipertireoza je normalno stanje u pocetku trudnoce). TSH i kada krenuti u postupak, odgovor je da je to stvarna borba kako prisilit tu malu zljezdu da igra u nasu korist. Znam iz iskustva, usla bih u postupak s perfektnim TSH 0,9 ili 1, da bi mi na kraju postupka, nakon ET-a bio preko 4, i onda opet korekcija terapije, pa onda sljedeca kontrola i TSH 0,2, pa opet korekcija, ajme za poludit. Ali je uspjelo i zato kontroliraj onoliko koliko je u tvojoj moci, vise od toga ne mozes. Sretno.


Znači,može se vadit svaka 2 tjedna? meni endokrinolog rekao nek izvadim za 4-5 tjedana,a to mi predugo i tako svaki put,po tome ne bi u postupak krenula godinama. A kaj mi znači ak krenem sa tsh oko 1 i nakon ET se povisi,onda nismo ništ napravili. Sa kako visokim tsh si ostala trudna?

----------


## maja8

Ja sam ostala trudna kad mi je TSH bio oko 2,6 al nisam išla u stimulirani postupak nego je bio FET.
Sretno

----------


## Strike

A imaš problema sa štitnom?

----------


## maja8

da inače koristim eutyrox već skoro 1 godinu samo mi je bio povećan TSH a FT3 i FT4 su mi dobri.

----------


## Timmy

Strike, ja izuzetno brzo reagiram na korekciju terapije (sto je i moj endo uveo u moj karton kao biljesku) ali to je zaista individualno i tko zna zasto tako brzo reagiram. To kod tebe ne mora biti slucaj. Kada sam zatrudnila, TSH mi je bio nesto preko 3 ali tada je vazno kontrolirati i FT4. Sjecam se da su mi rezultati bili oprecni u tom momentu, TSH je ukazivao na blagu hipo a FT4 na blagi hiper. Mi smo to protumacili kao disbalans zbog stimulacije te trudnoce, nastala je mala hormonska bura. U svakom slucaju, povecali smo euthyrox za 25mcg ali sam kratko nakon toga upala u hiper i sa TSH i FT4, pa smo smanjili dozu. Naporno je ali posloze se karte nakon nekog vremena.

----------


## Pinky

a sta da vam kazem, vise mi FAKAT nista vise nije jasno....

tsh mi je bio u 2. mjesecu 3.6 (ref do 4.6), pa me je mpoovac stavio na euthyrox od 25 mjesec prije postupka, dakle u 4. mjesecu. prije stimuliranog u 5. mi je pao na 2.2, a 10-ak dana nakon negativne bete sam ponovo vadila i tek danas   :Embarassed:  otisla po nalaze i tsh mi je 3.7!!!!
pa ko je tu lud???
jel moguce da se to **vance opet diglo dok sam bila u postupku pa da je to uzrok jos jedne biokemijske?
i kako to da raste uz svakodnevni euthyrox?

f3, f4, slobodni f3 i f4 i antitijela su mi ok, uzv stitnjace ok, nikakvih cvorova, nista nenormalno, ali ovo mi nikako nije jasno

p.s. u zadnje vrime se osjecam poprilicno lose, svako jutro mi se manta, jedva hodam... jel moguce da je i to od stitnjace? (moze biti i moj niski tlak itd...)

----------


## Strike

*Pinky*
I meni ti je na početku pijenja euthyroxa tsh divljao(prvih 4-4mj). Nakon toga mi malo povečali dozu (jedan dan 25mcg drugi 50mcg) i bilo je dobro. Prije postupka tsh mi je bio 1,3 a nakon 1,7 i opet negativna beta. 

Mislim da ti je trebao povećati dozu, bar da tsh padne ispod  2.
A raspoloženje je znak da ti se tsh povećao i da bi trebala novu dozu,tako je i kod mene

----------


## Timmy

dok si u postupku, pogotovo ako koristis dugi protokol i tablete, tsh raste zbog estrogena. e sad, kako smirit TSH u tom razdoblju, to je stvarno lutrija.

----------


## kli_kli

> jel moguce da se to **vance opet diglo dok sam bila u postupku pa da je to uzrok jos jedne biokemijske?


Ne verujem da to moze da bude uzrok biohemijske, ja sam ostala trudna s tSH blizu 5 i triudnoca je uredno potekla, a pre toga sam imala missed i endokrinolog je na nalazu napisao da stitnjaca sigurno nije imala veze s tim pobacajem.

----------


## tiki_a

Pinky, ove tvoje vrijednosti se i meni ne čine previsokima da bi uzrokovale biokemijsku.
Kod mene uredan TSH, ali antitijela oko 8 puta povećena (1000  :shock: ) i nekoliko čvorića na štitnjači. MPO dr. je rekao da ne trebam uzimati terapiju, ali nakon niza negativnih beta ja sam odlučila poslušati dr.-a koji mi je napisao terapiju - prvih 7 dana euth. 25 (1/2 tablete), kasnije cijela tabletica 25. Troma sam, lijena, umorna, povremeno imam lupanje srca, eto pa da probam i s time, možda će biti bolje.
Ima li koja cura problem sa štitnjačom samo uz visoka antitijela i uz uredan hormon? Moja kolegica s posla je sada loše uz takvu sliku (pretpostavlja se da je štitnjača u pitanju). Ranije sam mislila da je važno da su hormoni uredni, a sada više nisam sigurna u to  :/

----------


## Ela28

Cure kako to mislite da za postupak TSH mora biti oko 1? :? Meni je uvijek oko 3 ili preko 3,ali ni moj ginekolog ni dok.A nisu mi dali nikakve lijekove,ma nisu to ni komentirali :/

----------


## TinkiVinki

*Pinky*, ne vjerujem da je TSH uzrok biokemijske, ali TSH redovito skoči u postupku zbog hormona, a još više ako dođe do trudnoće.
Moj reproduktivac je zato prije zadnjeg postupka odlučio "ubiti" TSH na minimum tako ako skoči da ne skoči jako puno. U postupak sam ušla s TSH 0,2, a 14 dana nakon transfera (uz kontinuirano povećanu dozu Euthyroxa!) uz pozitivnu betu, TSH je bio 5!!! 
Tada mi je povećana doza na 75, kasnije još na 100mcg i od tada je u nekim normalnim granicama. Ali isto varira od 3 do 0,9. 
Baš u ponedjeljak vadim zadnji puta prije poroda, baš me zanima koliki je sada.

----------


## tiki_a

> Cure kako to mislite da za postupak TSH mora biti oko 1? :? Meni je uvijek oko 3 ili preko 3,ali ni moj ginekolog ni dok.A nisu mi dali nikakve lijekove,ma nisu to ni komentirali :/


Ela28, ovdje na forumu sam naučila da je poželjno kod planiranja trudnoće imati TSH do 2. Inače je u redu do 4. Najčešće nomalne vrijednosti su oko 1,5 ili 1,7.

----------


## Ela28

Ela28, ovdje na forumu sam naučila da je poželjno kod planiranja trudnoće imati TSH do 2. Inače je u redu do 4. Najčešće nomalne vrijednosti su oko 1,5 ili 1,7.[/quote]

Hvala ti na odgovoru,pa koliko će tek onda još vremena proći,dok ja uđem u postupak,kad ću morat spustiti TSH.Iako mislim da će to biti teško jer meni je uvijek visok.Od 3.mj sam na vv.Znači od postupka još ništa  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Pinky

hvala na odgovorima!   :Kiss:

----------


## diabolica

Pozdrav cure...imam hashimoto, hipotireozu, pijem eutyrox 50, Tsh prije 2 tjedna iznosio 3,81, endokrinolozi (tražila sam i drugo mišljenje) su mi rekli da je to ok za zatrudnjivanje a sada vidim da moram smanjiti pod hitno tsh jer uskoro krećem u postupak.....da li mislite da moram povećati dozu za još 25 kako bi mi se smanjio tsh jer ne vjerujem da će me pustiti u postupak sa ovim vrijednostima?

----------


## Pinky

> *Pinky*
> I meni ti je na početku pijenja euthyroxa tsh divljao(prvih 4-4mj). Nakon toga mi malo povečali dozu (jedan dan 25mcg drugi 50mcg) i bilo je dobro. Prije postupka tsh mi je bio 1,3 a nakon 1,7 i opet negativna beta. 
> 
> Mislim da ti je trebao povećati dozu, bar da tsh padne ispod  2.
> A raspoloženje je znak da ti se tsh povećao i da bi trebala novu dozu,tako je i kod mene


a sta mislite da ja na svoju ruku cvaknem svako drugi dan 2 tabletice? planiram prirodnjak u 9. mjesecu i mislim da necu imati vremena za obilazak svih dr.-a...
pa da provjerim za 15ak dana je li pao...

bila sam u dugom protokolu, 25 decapeptyla, 32 gonala i 8 menopura....

----------


## magi7

evo ja pijem bromergon već malo više od godinu dana za prolaktin koji je sad u normali, i TSH mi se smirio, pa mi je zadnji bio 1,89, a antitijela su od 200 i nešto pala na samo 42  a normala su do 35, tako da je ipak sve moguće. Međutim ni s ovim vrijednostima nisam ostala trudna u 3. IVF-u pa sam inzistirala na imunološkim pretragama za koje sada čekam nalaze.

Nisam nikad pila eutherox za štitnjaču dok mi je TSH oscilirao, a sad mi je doktor rekao da još uvijek ne trebam jer je sad sve i više nego dobro.

----------


## diabolica

Sad kad čitam vaše postove ja sam 100% sigurna da je moj problem "ne zatrudnjivanju" povišen Tsh. S obzirom da imam Hashimoto znam da će mi anitjela biti uvijek tu ( trenutno TPO su 188, TG 304) ali pod hitno moram sniziti Tsh (naručena za IVF postupak u 11. mjesecu) pa sam ipak odlučila od jučer pojačati dozu i to jedan dan 50 a drugi 100mg, odnosno jedan dan ću piti jednu a drugi dan dvije tablete. Za svaki slučaj sam se naručila na Rebro na pregled jer mi se ovi endokrinolozi u Rijeci nisu baš nešto konkretno izjasnili da bi trebalo snižavati Tsh već samo da je razina od 3,62 u redu za trudnoću. Cure, javite kod kojeg ste endokrinologa u Rijeci. Ja sam bila privatno u poliklinici Sunce a drugo mišljenje sam tražila u Medicu. Oba dva su mi rekla da je ova moja razina Tsh ok i da se obavezno javim ako zatrudnim da mi pojačaju dozu. Nije mi jasno zašto nisu inzistirali da mi se Tsh smanji?

----------


## MMK

Poželjno je imati TSH oko 2 ili ispod, ali ako ne znate kakvi su vam FT4 i FT3 tim povećavanjem doze možete si dovesti organizam u stanje hipertireoze.
FT4 i FT3 su takođe jako bitni u trudnoći, zašto kontrolišete samo TSH ?
Sretno

----------


## nina1

> Strike prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *Pinky*
> I meni ti je na početku pijenja euthyroxa tsh divljao(prvih 4-4mj). Nakon toga mi malo povečali dozu (jedan dan 25mcg drugi 50mcg) i bilo je dobro. Prije postupka tsh mi je bio 1,3 a nakon 1,7 i opet negativna beta. 
> 
> Mislim da ti je trebao povećati dozu, bar da tsh padne ispod  2.
> A raspoloženje je znak da ti se tsh povećao i da bi trebala novu dozu,tako je i kod mene
> 
> ...


ja idem na kontrole tsh svakih  6 tjedana, toliko ti treba da se vidi kako na organizam i hormone  djeluje promjenjena terapija (povećanje ili smanjenje) na svoju ruku ja nebi išla na takvo povećanje (ako sam dobro shvatila sad bi išla na s 25 na  50 svaki drugi dan ) bez da se konzultiram s endokrinologom .... ja da sam na tvom mjestu eventualno bi najviše 2X u tjednu popila 50 ... ako i dvaput ...
moraš znati da ti hormoni se mijenjaju stalno bez obzira na terapiju čak i s promjenom godišnjeg doba , možda i stimuliranim postupkom ili povišenim prolaktinom...  sve to ti može utjecati na rast tsh ... jednom kad počne to ti je u principu doživotna terapija ....ima slučajeva da si netko i kratkotrajnim uzimanjem tableta riješi problem ali to se događa puno rijeđe...

----------


## ZO

najveći problem kod nas i kod našeg TSH je u tome što će vam svaki endokrinolog reći kako je TSH do 4,5 zaista uredan nalaz i rijetko će vam tko propisati terapiju....
ja sam zato ciljano otišla kod spec. nuklearne medicine za kojeg sam znala da isto tako podržava tezu da TSH za trudnoću treba biti između     1 i 2... i zaista mi je propisana terapija na TSH 2,9, kad je pao na 2,2 još mi je malčice povišena doza...ostalo hormoni štitnjače su mi uredni...

----------


## diabolica

Ja ću zato za svaki slučaj otići na još jedne konzultacije kod endokrinologa u Zg - Rebro i direktno pitati šta misli o toj vrijednosti Tsh - 3,62; FT4 - 15,06 i FT3 5,40 i da li mi preporuča smanjivanje Tsh. Baš me zanima šta će reći.....
.....i da, šteta što sam završila ekonomiju, u slijedećem životu ću upisati medicinu i specijalizirati reproduktivnu endokrinologiju pa ću svoja saznanja podijeliti sa ženama jer ovo je prestrašno kako to još uvijek nije dovoljno istraženo i kako mi sa ovim problemima moramo učiti na vlastitim iskukstvima i sami smišljati načine kako da dođemo do svojih ciljeva  i kako da živimo sa tim..

----------


## maja8

ja mislim da je najbolje otići po još jedno mišljenje što se tiče smanjivanja TSH i koliko mi je poznato nije pametno na svoju ruku uzimati tablete  :Razz:

----------


## nina1

> Ja ću zato za svaki slučaj otići na još jedne konzultacije kod endokrinologa u Zg - Rebro i direktno pitati šta misli o toj vrijednosti Tsh - 3,62; FT4 - 15,06 i FT3 5,40 i da li mi preporuča smanjivanje Tsh. Baš me zanima šta će reći.....
> .....i da, šteta što sam završila ekonomiju, u slijedećem životu ću upisati medicinu i specijalizirati reproduktivnu endokrinologiju pa ću svoja saznanja podijeliti sa ženama jer ovo je prestrašno kako to još uvijek nije dovoljno istraženo i kako mi sa ovim problemima moramo učiti na vlastitim iskukstvima i sami smišljati načine kako da dođemo do svojih ciljeva  i kako da živimo sa tim..


ja sam jedanput vadila tsh na rebru i bio mi je nalaz 2,7 , nakon SAMO 15 dana vađenja krvi na rebru , vadila sam krv u nuk.labaratoriju u vž i tamo mi je tsh bio 5,8 !!!!!!!!!
ja sam bila šokirana tolikom razlikom ali srećom imam odličnu spec. nuk. med. koja je isto bila šokirana tom razlikom toliko da je išla istraživati  i nakraju je ustanovila da je labaratorij u vž  senzitivniji od onoga na rebru... 
eto to je moj slučaj  pa si vi sad mislite kako nas i prema kojim nalazima liječe   :/

----------


## diabolica

evo samo da javim da sam jučer bila kod svoje ginekologice i ispričala sam joj ovu priču da Tsh mora biti manji od 2 prije postupka i rekla je da i ona misli da bi trebao biti što manji pa mi je preporučila da pojačam terapiju Eutiroxa sa 50mg na 75mg i da bi mi se trebao smanjiti do postupka....odmah sam otišla po recept kod obiteljske liječnice i danas već popila 75mg tako da ću ići opet provjeriti za cca 3-4 tjedna kakvo je stanje....malo mi je bed što to nije rekao endokrinolog ali ako tablete ne štete pričekat ću mjesec dana pa ću vidjeti kako stoje stvari...

----------


## MMK

*dijabolica*, kako misliš ne štete.
One ne štete kada dovode hormone u ravnotežu, u prirodno i normalno stanje, ali s njima ako se pretjera dovode organizam u stanje hipertireoze ( ne mora značiti da će kod tebe biti tako ), a vjeruj mi hipertireoza je mnogo gora od hipo. Mislim da bi dobar dr. nuklearne medicine trebao da procjeni da li tvoji ft3 i ft4 ostavljaju prostora za povećane terapije i koliko.
mMeni lično kada povećavaju terapiju uvijek povise za tih 25 mg. ali samo vikendom, radnim danom ostaje isto, onda kontrola za 6-8 sedmica.

----------


## ZO

MMK ja uzimam kao i ti, doktorica nuklearne medicine mi povisila, ali ne radim nikakve kontrole, napravljen mi je UZV štitnjače koji je OK, kontrola za nekih 2 godine... ostali hormoni štitnjače su mi uredni, TSH je bio na zadnja 3 nalaza nekih 2,2, pa 2,9, pa 3,9 bez terapije, nakon što sam počela uzimati eutirox 25 mcg pao je na 2,2 i doktorica mi je tada povisila dou radnim danom jedna tabletica, vikendom dvije...

----------


## MMK

*ZO* ja sam ti skroz bez štitnjače, pa sam na 100, vikendom 125mg.
Mislim da nemoraš baš 2 god čekati na kontrolu, ne znam kakva ti je procedura kod dr. ali prošvercaj se ti bar svakih 6-8 mjeseci uz izgovor da se iscrpljeno i slabo osjećaš.

----------


## ZO

sorry   :Embarassed:  nisam detaljno iščitala...
ma i mislila sam ja to prije provjeriti jer mi se 2 godine čine zaista predugo... TSH ću provjeriti i privatno koji put da vidim kakvo je stanje...

----------


## nina1

> sorry   nisam detaljno iščitala...
> ma i mislila sam ja to prije provjeriti jer mi se 2 godine čine zaista predugo... TSH ću provjeriti i privatno koji put da vidim kakvo je stanje...


2 godine je preeeeeeeeddduuuugo za čekati pogotovo ako planiraš trudnoću 
moj bivši spec. nuk. med. me je prije slao svaka 3 mjeseca na kontrole što je i ok u normalnim okolnostima, ako se ne spremaš na trudnoću i ako se relativno dobro osjećaš...
ali srećom moja nova doc se pošteno raspitala o mojem problemu tako da sada idem na kontrole svalih 6 tjedana i skoro svaki put mi mjenja terapiju, malo povisuje , malo snizuje 
trenutno sam na 6 dana na 75 a 1 dan 150 ....

----------


## diabolica

*MMK* slažem se s tobom da to obavezno mora biti pod kontrolom endokrinologa baš zbog toga što može preći u hiper i obratno. Ja sam zaboravila napisati da moji FT3 i FT4 ostavljaju dovoljno prostora da mogu piti pojačanu dozu a da nisu štetne za mene za sada! Vidjet ćemo poslije kontrole kako su djelovale...
 Ali obavezno za 4-5 tjedana idem na kontrolu Tsh tako da ništa na svoju ruku ne bih uzimala.  
Nego, htjela sam vas pitati da li vas  ujutro kad popijete tablete (ja Eutirox na tašte zbog bolje apsorpcije) peče želudac i bude malo mučno?

----------


## ZO

ja ga isto pijem ujutro natašte, barem pola sata prije prvog jela i nemam nikakve tegobe, no ja nisam nešto osjetljiva na tablete, pa...

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure  pitanje........Tsh 2,22.....T3 2,48.......T4 89.3......antitijela negativna....MS negativna.......
zanima me sta znaci ako je negativno u ovom slucaju? pozzzz

----------


## Strike

> cure  pitanje........Tsh 2,22.....T3 2,48.......T4 89.3......antitijela negativna....MS negativna.......
> zanima me sta znaci ako je negativno u ovom slucaju? pozzzz



Super da su ti antitijela negativna! A vidim da ti je tsh dobar,pa bi mogla i u postupak!

----------


## crvenkapica77

ne mogu da vjerujem   da za 3tj. ovakva razlika....
da , to je super , sad se vise necu s tim optericivat i   idemo dalje ... 
hvala sto ste tako brze na odgovorima....ah sta bi ja bez vas
strike    :Love:

----------


## barbyRI

imam hipotireozu vec 15 god... i redovito idem na kontrole...neki dan sam vadila hormone i TSH mi je povisen,nije tako strasno ali ipak je...
7,42 je,prije 6mj je bio 3,60,a prije godinu 1,70. strah me da li ce mi to sad smetat radi MPO kad budem isla u 2mj 2010? inace ne osjetim neke tegobe,osim sta sam se uprasila naglo,ne dobivam stvari bez dabrostona,kosa mi se jako masti,pada,koza mi je suha,itd. T3 je na donjoj granici ali u granicama normale a T4 ok.u 12mj idem na kontrolu pa cu vidjet sta mi dr. kaze...

----------


## Timmy

Barby, otidji na kontrolu sto prije mozes, moli, kumi da te prime ako ti je postupak u 2. mjesecu. Sa ovakvim rezultatom ne mozes u postupak, u stvari sve se moze ali je fakat uzaludno. Ako ti se sada korigira terapija, zaista ima nade da sve bude pod konac za drugi mjesec.

----------


## Timmy

Usput, moram komentirat tvoju recenicu da "ne osjecas tegobe osim nagle debljine, izostalog menzesa, masne kose i suhe koze". Draga, ne znam sta bih ti rekla...........

----------


## kli_kli

Barby, svakako na kontrolu, to su bas izrazeni simptomi.

----------


## barbyRI

> Usput, moram komentirat tvoju recenicu da "ne osjecas tegobe osim nagle debljine, izostalog menzesa, masne kose i suhe koze". Draga, ne znam sta bih ti rekla...........


mozda sam to malo rekla preglupo..pa se krivo shvati...nemam neke tegobe kao da se lose osjecam,..to sam mislila,ali se poremetilo to sigurno je,kako sam navela da sam se udebljala i sve ostalo...nema sanse da idem prije 12mj na pregled,jedva jedvice ce me i tada primiti.nema mjesta jednostavno,ovo me preko veze ugurali...nadam se da ce biti sve u redu i da mi to nece omest da idem u postupak...

----------


## šniki

*barbyRI* mislim da nikako nebi trebala ići u postupak sve dok ti je povišen Tsh......Meni na VV nisu dali da uđem u post dok mi nije pao ispod 4, savjetovali su i da bi najbolje bilo oko 2 da bude......
Sve što ti je potrebno je povećanje doze i do 2mj to se da riješiti, dakle brzo, brzo kod endokrinca......

----------


## GIZMOS

Mislim da i ne moraš ići kod MPO doktora već kod doktora koji ti je dosad prepisivao terapjiu (endokrinolog) i objasni da krećeš u postupak i on će ti već prilagoditi dozu. Koliko mi je poznato u Rijeci ionako ne mare previše za hormone (barem su se tako ponijeli kad je bila riječ o mom prolaktinu...nije to ništa i te priče). Ma uopće ne mare za puno toga? mene je doktorica neki dan (nakon godinu dana druženja) pitala da li sam ja to namjerno radila abortus jer je vidila da mi u kartonu piše (pobačaj:1) i to me naljutilo pa sam joj odbrusila da sam imala abortus missed! Oni prvi put upišu sve nalaze u karton i to je za njih zatvorena priča i onda šiškaju po nekim svojim putanjama ovisno o dijagnozi TM!
Tako je barem ako je na očigled sve u redu na tim prvim nalazima, ali svi smo svjesni da se oni mjenjaju iz dana u da. Recimo, meni su se svi, baš svi hormoni povisili od kad sam krenula na inseminacije, iako nisam uzimala nikakvu terapiju osim dabrostona u 2 djelu ciklusa i da si to nisam sama provjerila vjerovala bi da je sve super, a nije! Sretno!

----------


## barbyRI

šniki a kako si smanjila tsh,povisili ti dozu tableta ili?pretpostavljam da ce mi sad povisit euthyrox.sad pijem 75mg vec duze vrijeme. nakon koliko vremena ti se smanjio tsh opet?pa kud me bas to sad moralo zadesit kad toliko cekam taj MPO.a dugo vremena mi je bio ok.

GIZMOS ja i idem kod endokrinologa u 12mj,pocetkom narucila sam se ali prije nikako ne moze  :Crying or Very sad:   a kod ginek za MPO idem iza 15.12 tako mi rekao da dodjem na dogovor.pa cemo vidjet,onda cu znat sta kaze endokrin. drzite mi fige....poludit cu ako me ne pusti u postupak...

----------


## modesty4

Cure moje svašta sam pročitala ovdje o TSH, mislim da kod mene nije ništa strašno, ali ste puno stručnije od mene pa vas molim za mišljenje!
TSH je 3,406 (0,46-4,68), FT4 14,2 (10-22), FT3 3,5 (1,9-5,7), s time da sam nalaze radila i prije godinu dana i TSH je bio gotovo identičan (3,411). Nakon prve pretrage moja ginekologica me je odmah uputila da obavim pretrage zbog štitnjače. Išla sam na ultrazvuk i dr. je rekla kako je sve uredu! Da li je to uredu ili takav nalaz može biti razlog izostanka trudnoće? Da li je potrebno napraviti još nekakve pretrage i koje?

----------


## šniki

*barbyRI*nisam vidjela ovaj tvoj post, sorry kaj nisam prije odgovorila, ugl povisilu su mi euthyrox, sad sam na 100, jedno vrijeme sam bila na 125 svaki drugi dan......vrlo brzo mi je pala vrijednost, tako da mislim da bi mogla ući u protokol na vrijeme, nemoj se samo živcirati.......ma već kroz mj dana su mi se vrijednosti počele smanjivati......

----------


## Timmy

modesty, ne znam sto bih ti rekla, u stvari ne znam odgovor na tvoja pitanja. ovi rubni, taman iznad granice TSH rezultati u najtezi za interpretiranje, pogotovo sto su ti Ft4 i Ft3 dobri. jesi li ikad radila antitijela? iako, rezultat se nije pomjerio od prosle godine, znaci da tkivo ne propada (ili se mehanizmi stitne jos uvijek dobro drze). otidji kod endokrinca i savjetuj se s njim (iako vjerujem da ce ti rec da je sve ok  :/ ).

----------


## frka

meni je isto TSH 3,22, a sve ostalo ok. vadila sam i antitijela i uzv i sve 5... sad imam debeli minus na testu, ali nekako to i ne povezujem s TSH - nasa romanica je iz prve uspjela s TSH 4,7! ali nikad se ne zna - mozda nekome to sprecava zacece, a nekome ne stvara apsolutno nikakve probleme... ne znam :/

----------


## modesty4

I ja sam to pomislila da je ovo najgore u smislu interpretacije. Kada sam išla na UZV dr mi je rekla kako nema potrebe da radim više ikakve pretrage jer je sve uredu! Nije našla niti jedan čvorić ili nepravilnost, ali mi je zato MPO dr dala do znanja da je idealan TSH 1-2 i nije više ništa komentirala! Timmy objasni mi molim te koja su to antitijela i da li se ona rade iz pretrage krvi i može li mi uputnicu dati dr općeprakse, jer dok se naručim kod specijaliste na pregled, pa nalazi...dugo mi je to!

----------


## Strike

> I ja sam to pomislila da je ovo najgore u smislu interpretacije. Kada sam išla na UZV dr mi je rekla kako nema potrebe da radim više ikakve pretrage jer je sve uredu! Nije našla niti jedan čvorić ili nepravilnost, ali mi je zato MPO dr dala do znanja da je idealan TSH 1-2 i nije više ništa komentirala! Timmy objasni mi molim te koja su to antitijela i da li se ona rade iz pretrage krvi i može li mi uputnicu dati dr općeprakse, jer dok se naručim kod specijaliste na pregled, pa nalazi...dugo mi je to!


antiTPO i anti Tg- normalno vađenje krvi,može ti dati uputnicu i dr.opće prakse,ako nisu nešto mijenjali.

A privatno ti ova antitijela koštaju oko 600kn(zajedno).

----------


## modesty4

Hvala Strike, privatnik ne dolazi u obzir, obzirom da ga ovdje kod nas u provinciji nema!!

----------


## barbyRI

> *barbyRI*nisam vidjela ovaj tvoj post, sorry kaj nisam prije odgovorila, ugl povisilu su mi euthyrox, sad sam na 100, jedno vrijeme sam bila na 125 svaki drugi dan......vrlo brzo mi je pala vrijednost, tako da mislim da bi mogla ući u protokol na vrijeme, nemoj se samo živcirati.......ma već kroz mj dana su mi se vrijednosti počele smanjivati......


joj,nadam se da cemi se snizit u 2mj i da mogu kako je dog. na MPO.ja sad uzimam 7mg vec duze vrijeme,a prije sam jedno vrijeme bila na jedan dan 75mg,drugi 100mg.

----------


## Strike

Cure,molim pomoć: Današnja beta je pozitivna,a s time se i povisio TSH.
Th: jedan dan 25 mcg,drugi 50mcg Euthyroxa

TSH- 4,54  (0.400-4.000)

ft3- 5,32 (3,65-6,75)

ft4- 19,84 (10,00-24,50)

1.UZV kod ginekologa i endokrinologa imam 18.12.

Dal da sad na svoju ruku povisim na 50mcg ili da pričekam tih tjedan dana?

----------


## kli_kli

Draga Strike, ja sam sa betom 30 imala gotovo identican nalaz, a euthyrox sam pocela da pijem tek negde u 4. ili 5. mesecu trudnoce, i to tek 12.5ug, a posle nedelju dana 25ug.
Do porodjaja sam "stigla" na kombinaciju 75/100.
Mislim da je ok, za nedelju dana se sigurno nece nista promeniti.
Osim toga, Ft4 ti je ok za trudnocu, a bitno je da bude preko 10 ili 12, ne secam se tacno, oko 11. nedelje trudnoce.

----------


## Strike

> Draga Strike, ja sam sa betom 30 imala gotovo identican nalaz, a euthyrox sam pocela da pijem tek negde u 4. ili 5. mesecu trudnoce, i to tek 12.5ug, a posle nedelju dana 25ug.
> Do porodjaja sam "stigla" na kombinaciju 75/100.
> Mislim da je ok, za nedelju dana se sigurno nece nista promeniti.
> Osim toga, Ft4 ti je ok za trudnocu, a bitno je da bude preko 10 ili 12, ne secam se tacno, oko 11. nedelje trudnoce.


Znači,bolje da pričekam?I ja mislim da se za tjedan dana nebi smjelo ništa dogoditi. Ipak mi je ovo dugo očekivana trudnoća  :Kiss:

----------


## kli_kli

Joj znam kako se osecas, iako sam ja prirodno i lako zatrudnela ta trudnoca je bila posle misseda, i jako sam bila zabrinuta, silno sam zelela tu bebu.
Znas kako je divan "ispao"   :Love:  
Nisam lekar da dajem savete, ali moje misljenje je da ti, na osnovu procitanog i poredjenja iskustva, stitnjaca nece uticati na trudnocu. 

Meni je endokrinolog kad sam dosla na taj pregled s betom 30 36.DC, i tsh skoro 5, u nalazu napisao da stitnjaca sigurno nije bila uzrok predhodnog misseda, bas je napisao u nalazu tako...

----------


## kiara79

Strike draga,nemoj to nikako raditi da si sama povečavaš dozu Euthyroxa,nema potrebe ništa se neće dogoditi u tih tjedan dana,lijepo pričekaj razgovor sa endokrinologom i sve će biti ok... do tada uživaj u trudnoći i ne zamaraj se puno..  :Kiss:

----------


## Jelena

TSH mi je blizu donje granice 0,65 (0,4 - 4,2), ali mi je FT4 ispod one granice od 15 koja se spominje na forumu. Interval za FT4 je 10 - 25. Je l zna netko što o ovakvoj kombinaciji? Čitam da ako su oba preniska da može biti o hipotireoza vezana uz rad hipofize, ali ne znam što točno znači prenisko, s obzirom da sam u dopuštenim intervalima, a za nas očito neki drugi vrijede...

----------


## Aurora*

*Jelena*, a kakva su ti antitjela? Da li ti je TSH uvijek tako nizak? Uzimas li kakve lijekove (Eutirox) za stitnjacu? Hm, na ovakvu kombinaciju hormona nisam jos naisla pa stvarno ne znam sta bi ovo moglo znaciti... A da pitas dr. R. na onom forumu?  :Grin:

----------


## Miki76

Jelena, ni ja nemam iskustva s niskim TSH, više s onim prema gornjim vrijednostima.
No, znam da mi je dr.R. veću pažnju pridavao FT4 nego TSH. (moj TSH mu je bio samo okidač da me pošalje na dodatne pretrage štitnjače i tako smo saznali da mi antitijela luduju). Objasnio mi je da, kad je hašimoto u pitanju, da TSH jedan čas može imati jednu vrijednost, a već nakon sat vremena sasvim drugu. Kad sam mu nakon 2 mjeseca terapije došla s novim nalazima, komentirao je da se vidi da su mi se hormoni počeli stabilizirati jer mi se FT4 popeo s 14 na 17. TSH više uopće skoro nije gledao (a i on je automatski došao na "idealnih" oko 2).
I ja ti predlažem da mu pošalješ upit sa svojim točnim vrijednostima na Zdravlje i život. Brzo će ti odgovoriti pa će ti biti lakše.

----------


## Jelena

> ...jer mi se FT4 popeo s 14 na 17...


Znači tebi je 14 bio problematičan. Gledam stare nalaze 05/2010 sam TSH imala 0,9, a 05/2009 0,8. To nisam na Rebu vadila, nego SD, a izvađen mi je T4, a ne FT4 pa ne znam usporediti. Antitijela su mi 04/2004 bila OK. Nemam nova, čekam... Kad sve skupim idem osobno kod dr R.

Ja sam proletila tu kroz forum, samo sam i nalijetala na previsoki TSH.

----------


## Miki76

Jelena, mislim da mi samo FT4 14 ne bi bio toliko problematičan da nije bio u kombinaciji s povišenim antitijelima i TSH koji dosta šeće. Ipak su moja antitijela bila glavni razlog za terapiju. No eto, velim, po FT4 se dr.R. ravnao da li mi terapija djeluje ili ne.
Dakle, TSH (+ činjenica da imam jako slabi postotak oplodnje js) je bio poticaj da me se pošalje na dodatne pretrage, antitijela razlog za utvrđivanje dijagnoze i uvođenje terapije, a FT4 indikator da li terapija djeluje. Tako nekako sam ja povezala tu priču.
Koliko vidim, kod tebe je ipak TSH stalno tu negdje, ne varira previše, pa se nadam da je kod tebe sve ok.
Pričekaj još antitijela pa odi do dr.R. kako si naumila. On će ti ipak najbolje reći koja je situacija kod tebe.

PS: Da li imaš povišen kolesterol? Ja imam. I dr.R. mi je rekao da je i to od bolesne štitnjače jer je sve to metabolizam i utječe jedno na drugo. I savjetovao mi da provjerim i kolesterol nakon 2 mjeseca terapije. I gle čuda, i on se smanjio. A od početka terapije Euthyroxom u 7/2010 do danas sam izgubila 7kg bez da sam promijenila išta u načinu prehrane i stilu života. (Ovaj dio mi je najdraži  :Grin: , iako mislim da tebi nije potrebno mršavljenje.)

----------


## prima

> TSH mi je blizu donje granice 0,65 (0,4 - 4,2), ali mi je FT4 ispod one granice od 15 koja se spominje na forumu. Interval za FT4 je 10 - 25.


možeš li molim te staviti link di se priča o fT4 oko 15? na ovoj temi i pretražniku nisam uspila pronaći  :Embarassed: 
a zabrinula sam se jer je moj fT4 8.5, ali kod mene pišu i različite ref.vrijednosti (7.9-14.4, a ne ovo 10-25 ?)  

kod mene je situacija donekle slična *Miki76*, TSH šeće 1.7-3.2;
hašimoto dokazan,bez terapije sam. i sad me ovaj ft4 zbunjuje.  :Mad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Eto meni je isto zbog tog FT4 propisao terapiju jer je bio ipod 15, dok je TSH oko 3,5 no da je samo to bilo u pitanju sumnjam da bi mi išta dao, sad baš čekam nove nalaze pa ćemo vidjeti, no ono što mene zabrinjava da sam ja uz svu terapiju nabacila 2 kg u posljednje vrijeme, nije baš da mršavim (dobro i jela sam više slatkog oko blagdana)

----------


## Miki76

Prima, ni mene ne bi stavljali na terapiju da nisam u mpo-u jer se, usprkos povišenim antitijelima, TSH još uvijek nekako drži, odnosno najveća vrijednost koju smo uspjeli izmjeriti prije terapije je bila 4,29. Objašnjeno mi je da je moja bolest tek u začecima i da sam "normalna" žena koja se ne bori s neplodnošću, da me još ne bi stavljali na terapiju, već samo više pratili kako se bolest razvija. Jer, jednom kad kreneš s Euthyroxom, on postaje tvoj prijatelj za cijeli život. Međutim, s obzirom na moju povijest bolesti, nisu htjeli riskirati, iako mi terapija nije visoka, 50 mcg/dan.
Ja sam još, nakon prve dijagnoze dr.R.-a, otišla i na Rebro kod dr.Kusačić-Kune na nuklearnu medicinu da imam specijalista baš za štitnjaču koji će me sada konstantno pratiti i ona se u svemu složila s dr.R. Radila mi je i UZV koji je pokazao promjene na štitnjači u skladu s dijagnozom, ali ništa alarmantno. Baš ovih dana moram na kontrolu kod nje nakon 6 mjeseci terapije pa ćemo vidjeti kako sada stvari stoje.
Izgleda da imaš sličnu situaciju kao ja. Ako su i tebi povišena antitijela (a pretpostavljam da jesu ako imaš dijagnosticiran hašimoto), vjerujem da bi te dr.R., da mu odeš, isto stavio na tu preventivnu terapiju.
Evo, baš sam izvukla svoje nalaze. Moj fT4 je u pmol/L, a referentni interval je 10-25. Pogledaj u kojim jedinicama je tvoj fT4 i probaj na internetu iščeprkati koji je odnos tvojih jedinica i ovih koje imamo Jelena i ja pa si preračunaj.
I da, ako se dobro sjećam, postoji tu kod nas na forumu i tema "TSH i antitijela štitnjače", mislim da smo tamo svojevremeno raspravljale o tom fT4 iznad 15 pmol/L.

Još jedan mali detalj. Pričala mi je dr.K-K da kod nekih žena i tako "mala" bolest štitnjače može raditi velike probleme, dok neke žene sa puno razvijenijom bolesti zatrudne bez problema i bez problema imaju urednu trudnoću. Dokaz je i moja kuma koja je prirodno zatrudnila iz prvog pokušaja bez terapije s TSH 8, na terapiju su je stavili tek nakon 2 mjeseca trudnoće (odnosno nakon što je uopće skužila da je trudna), trudnoća joj je više nego uredna i za par tjedana treba roditi. Dakle, ni tu nema pravila.

----------


## kiara79

Jelena T4 i ft4 je isto tako da možeš usporediti..

----------


## Miki76

> Jelena T4 i ft4 je isto tako da možeš usporediti..


Kiara, T4 i fT4 nije jedno te isto. Međusobno povezani jesu, ali nije isto i nije usporedivo. Dr.R. mi je čak crtao kako funkcioniraju svi ti hormoni štitnjače međusobno, no to mi je već bila znansvtvena fantastika i nisam sigurna da sam sve dobro pohvatala pa se ne osjećam kompetentnom prenositi vam objašnjenje.  :Embarassed:

----------


## prima

*Miki76* hvala, ja planiram sljedeći IVF, i kod "mog" MPO-ovca sam se dogovorila da radim TSH ponovo, i ako je viši od 2,5 uvodimo terapiju. ponovljeni TSH je 2.04 i sad očito neću dobiti terapiju. 
ali evo tek sad malo dublje kopam i skužim da kod hašimota  (da, povišena su mi antitijela:antiTPO 296;antiTg 351+difuzne promjene na UZV) TSH svakako varira, i ko će znat kakav će biti u postupku. a ovaj fT4 je i meni u pmol/L, ali ref.interval 7.9-14.4 ?
po ovom klik na foto
ovaj ref.interval sa mog nalaza odgovarao bi mjernoj jedinici pg/mL, ali piše na nalazu pmol/L (kod izmjerene vrijednosti, za ref.int. ne piše jedinica) ?

----------


## Miki76

Da, to je to što sam pisala da mi je dr.R. objašnjavao. Kod hašimota, TSH ne da varira od dana do dana, već od sata do sata. I to poprilično. Rekao mi je, da sam vadila krv samo sat vremena kasnije, pitanje je koliki bi mi onda bio TSH.

A za tvoj nalaz fT4 i referentne vrijednosti, onda mi stvarno nije jasno u čemu je caka. Da li je moguće da su u labu stavili krivu mjernu jedinicu? Ili to možda ovisi o reagensima koje ima određeni lab?  :Confused: 
Probaj pitati svog mpo-ovca da li on ima koju ideju. Ako bude te to još mučilo i ne budeš našla zadovoljavajući odgovor, možda da ponoviš fT4 negjde drugdje? Ja sam ga radila na Rebru i u poliklici Sunce, oboje imaju u pmol/L, s tim da je na Rebru referentni interval 10-25, a u Suncu 12-22. No, to je tu negdje pa se nisam zamarala tom malom razlikom u referentnim intervalima, protumačila sam si samo da su u Suncu malo "stroži" prema rezultatima.

----------


## Pinky

moj tsh je šetao od 3.2 do 3.6. uzv uredan, ostali hormoni - t3, t4, slobodni t3 i t4 u redu. uzimam već godinu ipo euthyrox od 25 i nisam primjetila da mi je išta snizio tsh. ostala sam trudna kad mi je vrijednost vjerojatno još uvijek bila lagano iznad 3 /nisam tada provjeravala/. vadila sam ga ponovo prije par tjedana i bio je 3.6.
moj mpo liječnik koji mi vodi trudnoću rekao je da je to u redu i da nastavim sa euthyroxom od 25.
endokrinolog mi je rekao da je po njemu sve super, ali ako moj dr. zbog mpo preporuča euthy. da se on slaže.

----------


## Pinky

zanimljivo štivo
http://ultrazvuk-tarle.hr/dijagnosti...ti_stitnjace1/

----------


## prima

*Pinky*  :Heart:  , a nećeš kontrolirati ft4? zar nije to u trudnoći bitno? nadam se proučavati tematiku za koji mjesec

*Miki76* imam 2 nalaza istog laba, oba puta isto napisano. ako uzmem da je izmjereno u pg/L (iako lijepo piše pmol/L) i pretvorim to u pmol/l onda mi je rezultat u dva mjerenja 11 i 11,48. iliti, niže od 15.pročitala sam čitavu temu TSH i antitijela, ali nisam ništa pronašla o preporučenom fT4, ukratko šta znači ako je fT4 tako prema nižim vrijednostima?

----------


## Pinky

nitko mi nije spominjao kontrolu ft4. a endokrinološki sam ok, tješim se.
u dubrovačkoj županiji (a čula sam da je to novo pravilo i u st-u) ne možeš vaditi uputnicom t3 t4, ft3, ft4 ako ti je tsh u referentnim vrijednostima. tada se smatra da te dalje ne trebaju čačkati.
2 puta sam vadila ove f-ove, uvijek su mi bili ok, tako da se neću sad i sa tim zamarati.
ionako sam luda ko kupus od trombofilije i fragmina, ne treba mi još jedno žarište trudničkog ludila lol

----------


## Jelena

Miki, kolesterol sam provjeravala na nekom sistematskom pred dvije godine, imam i dobri i loši uredu, ali mi je njihova suma nešto viša od dozvoljene vrijednosti. Nisam za to dobila nikakvu terapiju, ni dijetu.

prima, ja sam tu naletila na granicu od 15

----------


## kiara79

> nitko mi nije spominjao kontrolu ft4. a endokrinološki sam ok, tješim se.
> u dubrovačkoj županiji (a čula sam da je to novo pravilo i u st-u) ne možeš vaditi uputnicom t3 t4, ft3, ft4 ako ti je tsh u referentnim vrijednostima. tada se smatra da te dalje ne trebaju čačkati.
> 2 puta sam vadila ove f-ove, uvijek su mi bili ok, tako da se neću sad i sa tim zamarati.
> ionako sam luda ko kupus od trombofilije i fragmina, ne treba mi još jedno žarište trudničkog ludila lol


tako je i kod nas u VŽ,vade samo TSH...ako je uredan ne vadi se više ni jedan t...

----------


## nina1

> tako je i kod nas u VŽ,vade samo TSH...ako je uredan ne vadi se više ni jedan t...


nije istina, meni moja dr. spec. nuk medicine u Vž uvijek traži za kontrolu TSH i fT4 i to već par godina

----------


## Miki76

*Prima,* na žalost, ne znam ti reći što je točno fT4 i zbog čega je preporučeno da on bude manji od 15. To spada u onaj dio koji mi je dr.R. crtao, a ja baš nisam uspjela razumjeti toliko u detalje (valjda moja inteligencija za biologiju seže do te točke i ne mrda dalje  :Rolling Eyes: ). Sjećam se samo da mi je crtao neke stanice te neke molekule na njima koje ne mrdaju (T3 i T4, odnosno vezani T-ovi???) i neke molekule koje putuju negdje oko i iz stanica (fT3 i fT4, odnosno slobodni T-ovi???). No, velim ti, nemoj me tu sad uzimati skroz za ozbiljno, vidiš iz priloženog da se i sama na ovom nivou već gubim.  :Embarassed:  
Probaj pročitati što piše na ovom linku što je stavila Pinky, vidim da i tu objašnjavaju kako sve to funkcionira, možda ti uspiješ više toga pokopčati od mene.
Ono što sam ja shvatila dr.R.-a, to je da nije dobro da fT4 bude manji od 15 zbog kvalitete js kod nas koje se pripremamo na trudnoću, a nije dobro ni u trudnoći, no ne znam zbog čega točno tada. 
Ja sam bila uvjerena da smo o tome pisale prošlo ljeto na nekoj od tema o štitnjači... Uglavnom, dr.R. je taj koji inzistira na toj granici 15 i koliko znam, i drugim curama koje su bile kod njega je govorio isto.
A što se tvojih nalaza tiče, još uvijek mi nije jasno  :Confused:  pa ti i dalje predlažem isto što i danas prije podne: prvo pitaj svog mpo-ovca da ti objasni ako zna, a ako ne, probaj ponoviti nalaz u nekom drugom labu.

*Pinky,* tvoj nalaz TSH ne šeće ništa neobično. Tako male razlike od nalaza do nalaza su ok. A i ovaj TSH u trudnoći ti je skroz ok jer u trudnoći TSH obično raste. Još uz sve ove ostale hormone i UZV koji su ti ok, ti stvarno nemaš brige u vezi štitnjače. Možeš i dalje svo svoje slobodno vrijeme posvetiti fragminu i bebicama.  :Wink:

----------


## prima

*Miki76*  :Naklon: 

baš planiram ponoviti nalaz u drugom labu, pa ću bit pametnija.
Jelena mi je gori stavila link na priču o fT4

a već sam imala problema sa nekvalitetnim js,koje se onda nebi oplodile uz savršen spermiogram ( biologica mi je rekla da je potpuno isključila muški faktor, i da se radi o nekvalitetnim js)

----------


## Miki76

> a već sam imala problema sa nekvalitetnim js,koje se onda nebi oplodile uz savršen spermiogram ( biologica mi je rekla da je potpuno isključila muški faktor, i da se radi o nekvalitetnim js)


Ovo je bio jedan od glavnih razloga zašto je dr.R. kod mene ko iz puške posumnjao na problem štitnjače. Iako spermiogram MM-a nije savršen, nije ni toliko loš da bi mi se bez razloga oplodila samo jedna js od njih 6.

I još jedna mala info. Potrebno je otprilike 6 mjeseci da euthyrox počne djelovati svom svojom snagom, odnosno da do kraja dovede u red sve hormone štitnjače. Naravno, možeš u postupak i prije, ali citiram dr.R.: "Nemojte biti razočarani ako onda reakcija ne bude onakva kakvu ste očekivali."
Moj prvi postupak otkad sam na terapiji je bio 2 mjeseca nakon početka terapije i to u Mb. Bio je to totalni fijasko, dobila sam samo 2js i jedna se oplodila, no tu je bilo još puno drugih problema o kojima neću sada pisati, tako da mislim da je štitnjača najmanje utjecala na tako lošu reakciju.
2 mjeseca nakon Mb-a sam sasvim neočekivano ostala trudna iz AIH (trebao je biti prirodni IVF, ali nam je pobjegla js). Na žalost, završilo je blighted ovumom, no ovo je prvi put u 5 godina da sam uspjela zatrudniti "skoro pa prirodno" (ako ne i prirodno jer smo mi tada bili aktivni i doma odmah nakon štoperice za svaki slučaj ako js pobjegne pa ni ne znamo da li je dobitni spermić bio iz kućne radinosti ili iz AIH). Da li je za to zaslužan euthyrox, ne bih znala reći...
Evo, sad mi je baš prošlo tih 6 mjeseci terapije i baš me zanima rezultat stimuliranog koji bi trebao biti u 3/2011...

----------


## prima

> Evo, sad mi je baš prošlo tih 6 mjeseci terapije i baš me zanima rezultat stimuliranog koji bi trebao biti u 3/2011...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspjeh! 
a ja sam fakat imala sreće, i MPOvci mi to često napomenu, u dobitnom postupku sam imala 5 js, nekvalitetnih, oplodila se samo jedna, dječak iz potpisa.

----------


## Miki76

Hvala prima. 
I da, imala si sreće, ali baš mi je drago da jesi i da si dobila svog malog princa. To je još jedan dokaz onoga što nam dr.-i stalno ponavljaju, da u mpo-u nema pravila i da u prirodi 1+1 nisu uvijek 2.
A ja sam ti ovoliko u detalje ispričala svoju situaciju, baš zato što mi se čini da je kod tebe situacija vrlo slična mojoj što se štitnjače i js tiče.
Ispričavam se ostalim curama što smo malo uzurpirale temu, no nadam se da će još netko iz svega ovoga uspjeti izvući korisne informacije.

----------


## crvenkapica77

sta nije  ft4 isto sto i t4  ???   i koji su sad ti?

----------


## crvenkapica77

taman prestanem razmisljat o TSH  i  opet  pocnem....meni je dr. rekao da moram ponovit  TSH  .....koji mi varira  od 2,22 do 3,60  ....t3 i t4 u redu ,antitijela  u redu  ....nikad cula za  ft4

----------


## prima

> sta nije  ft4 isto sto i t4  ???   i koji su sad ti?


 nije isto, T4 je ukupan tiroksin, a fT4 slobodni (free) tiroksin. i tu moje znanje prestaje.   :Smile:   ja sam ga se uhvatila jer vidim da je nekim doktorima bitan za postavljenje dijagnoze i određivanje terapije. Meni endokrinolog obavezno to traži na kontroli.
Evo Pinky piše da ga u našim krajevima ne žele napravit u labu, meni su ga dva puta uredno napravili na uputnicu, zadnji put u 10/2010.

----------


## Jelena

S wiki o slobodnom i vezanom T4. Čemu služi T4 ste vjerojatno čitale, katalitička funkcija u metabolizmu itd.
Moram priznati da mene ta tema nije do sada baš zanimala, ali gledam simptome raznoraznih boleština, zbilja se ne vidim tu nigdje. Ali recimo da uvijek postoji neki početak pa sam možda tu negdje.






> Most of the thyroid hormone circulating in the blood is bound to transport proteins. Only a very small fraction of the circulating hormone is free (unbound) and biologically active, hence measuring concentrations of free thyroid hormones is of great diagnostic value.
> When thyroid hormone is bound, it is not active, so the amount of free T3/T4 is what is important. For this reason, measuring total thyroxine in the blood can be misleading.

----------


## BlaBla123

Prije nego mi dr pojasni nalaz, zanima me je li ok:

Tsh         2,33 mIU/L          (0,27 – 4,2)
FT3         5,0 pmol/L          (3,1 – 6,8)
FT4         16,2 pmol/L        (12 – 22)
ATG        15,3 IU/mL          (do 115)
Anti – TPO           10,2 IU/mL          (do 34)

----------


## bugaboo

Prije tocno tjedan dana vadila hormone, od stitnjace samo TSH i bio 3.55 pa posizila jer sam tu dosta citala da treba biti oko 2 za MPO.

Danas vadila u istom labosu:

TSH 3.05 mU/L (0.27-4.20)
T4  109.90 nmol/L (66-181)
T3  2.01 nmol/L (1.30-3.10)

U tjedan dana mi je TSH pao za 0.5 iz cista mira, nisam nista koristila od terapije, ali sam se prije 1. vadjenja dosta zivcirala (problemi na poslu). 

Jel moguce da TSH tako naraste cisto od stresa?

----------


## cranky

> Prije tocno tjedan dana vadila hormone, od stitnjace samo TSH i bio 3.55 pa posizila jer sam tu dosta citala da treba biti oko 2 za MPO.
> 
> Danas vadila u istom labosu:
> 
> TSH 3.05 mU/L (0.27-4.20)
> T4 109.90 nmol/L (66-181)
> T3 2.01 nmol/L (1.30-3.10)
> 
> U tjedan dana mi je TSH pao za 0.5 iz cista mira, nisam nista koristila od terapije, ali sam se prije 1. vadjenja dosta zivcirala (problemi na poslu). 
> ...


Očito je moguće, jer je meni u 10 dana i 3 vađenja varirao od 5 i nešto preko 7 i nešto pa opet na 5 i nešto.
Kod mene je, naravo, bio previsok i od onda sam na Eutyroxu, ali kao što vidiš varirao je jako.

----------


## crvenkapica77

meni se to  isto desilo jednom...u roku  10dana sam ponavljala tsh  jer mi je  bio visok 3,66  , spustio se na 2,46  bez ikakvih lijekova  ....kako tako varira ne znam,  ja sam u biti isla ponovit  zbog t4 i t3  i  dobila  i snizen tsh

----------


## blue bear

Ako ovisi o stresu, onda "super". Meni ne prođe dan da se na poslu radi nečeg ne raživciram, pa kaj nam onda preostaje...meditacija na poslu :Smile:  Hihihi, šefovi će biti presretni...joooj, užas! Cijeli život učiš, studiraš, radiš i živciraš se, i onda zbog toga ne možeš doći do onog najvrijednijeg :Sad:  šmrc
Meni je TSH 5,4, da Vas utješim :Smile:  I sad me šalju na ultrazvuk štitnjače, pa ću valjda onda dobiti lijekove...nadam se...

----------


## lberc

Evo danas sam podigla nalaze hormona,jesu ok?
TSH-tirotropin-2,540
Lutropin LH-5,64
Folitropin FSH-7,74
Estradiol E2-0,34

----------


## crvenkapica77

jesu    Eutirox  i  Euthyrox   iste  tablete  ?

----------


## snupi

t*onii* dva tjedna se cekaju nalazi!

----------


## snupi

ja sam  vadila prošli ponedjeljak  anti tjela i ove obicne hormone na Vv.

----------


## 123beba

> jesu    Eutirox  i  Euthyrox   iste  tablete  ?


Jesu... Piše se euthyrox.

I moj TSH je poprilično skakao i dr kaže da je to uobičajeno kod njega. Ali za postupak sam ga morala smanjiti pa sam za to bila 3 mjeseca prije ulaska u postupak na terapiji (i dalje sam) no, isto tako je meni jako povećan anti-TPO ( oko 500) čime su mi dijagnosticirali Hashimoto.

----------


## pirica

> ja sam  vadila prošli ponedjeljak  anti tjela i ove obicne hormone na Vv.


jesi li se morala naručivat ili si samo došla?

----------


## Anemona

> jesi li se morala naručivat ili si samo došla?


Na VV se uvijek naručujem za pregled, a onda nakon toga dr. salje na vađenje krvi. Ne znam da li se samo za vađenje krvi naručuje.
Što se tiče "skakanja" TSH i mijenjanja razine u kratkom roku, meni je dr. zadnji put objasnio da on varira i u jednom danu, pa u 3 vađenja u jednom danu ne bismo dobili isti rezultat, a kamoli u nekoliko tjedana.
(Radilo se o povečanju terapije, pa je dr. napomeno da čak i u slučaju da nalaz koji taj dan vadimo nakon kontrole dođe dobar, terapiju trebam svejedno povečati, jer imam skok TSH na drugom nalazu).

----------


## pirica

> Na VV se uvijek naručujem za pregled, a onda nakon toga dr. salje na vađenje krvi. Ne znam da li se samo za vađenje krvi naručuje.
> Što se tiče "skakanja" TSH i mijenjanja razine u kratkom roku, meni je dr. zadnji put objasnio da on varira i u jednom danu, pa u 3 vađenja u jednom danu ne bismo dobili isti rezultat, a kamoli u nekoliko tjedana.
> (Radilo se o povečanju terapije, pa je dr. napomeno da čak i u slučaju da nalaz koji taj dan vadimo nakon kontrole dođe dobar, terapiju trebam svejedno povečati, jer imam skok TSH na drugom nalazu).


meni ne treba dr već vađenje krvi

----------


## 123beba

Ja sam uvijek vadila u vinogradskoj i mora se naručivati, a na VV bih možda pokušala nazvati onaj kontakt Administrator – naručivanje: tel. 23 53 904. 
Taj br. se inače zove za androloga, no mislim da je to glavni šalter na 2. katu pa da tamo idu i ljudi koji neovisno o odlasku dr. dolaze obavljati neke krvne pretrage...

----------


## Anemona

123beba je navela broj njihove centrale - nazovi. Naoružaj se strpljenjem, jer ih je obično teško dobiti.

----------


## bubekica

mislim da je broj endokrinoloskog 2353-886 (ako mi memoriranje brojeva dobro funkcionira)

----------


## pirica

> mislim da je broj endokrinoloskog 2353-886 (ako mi memoriranje brojeva dobro funkcionira)


ne treba mi endokrinolog, i hvala cure al sve brojeve znam provela sam tamo puno godina  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

endokrinoloskog laboratorija - vadjenje krvi.

----------


## pirica

problem je sto moram i OGTT i homocistein i 17OPH i bla bla vadit ja bi sve isti dan

----------


## pirica

1dc se zove (jer se pretrage rade u prvom dijelu ciklusa) i može sve odjednom

----------


## crvenkapica77

a  recite  mi 
  recept  za  euthyrox  izdaje  dr.  opce  praxe   ?  jel  potrebna  preporuka  od  endokrinologa   ili nije  ?

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Jesu... Piše se euthyrox.
> 
> I moj TSH je poprilično skakao i dr kaže da je to uobičajeno kod njega. Ali za postupak sam ga morala smanjiti pa sam za to bila 3 mjeseca prije ulaska u postupak na terapiji (i dalje sam) no, isto tako je meni jako povećan anti-TPO ( oko 500) čime su mi dijagnosticirali Hashimoto.


mozes  napisat   svoj tsh  koliki ti je  bio  ?

----------


## snupi

Prica ja sam imala osim štotnjače i spolne hormone! zvala sam u petak i vec u ponedeljak sam bila na redu. Mislim da samo moras se javiti a broj  telefona je 01 2353 883 pa pitaj!

----------


## snupi

i krv sam vadila u sobi broj 3!

----------


## snupi

da moze se i ja sam vadila  sve spolne, štitnjaču i anti tijela, 170 HP .... moralo je biti vađeno između 2 i 5 dana ciklusa. nazvala sam u petak i rekla je da se vidimo u ponedjeljak između 9 i pola 10 da se javim gore na šalter. čekala sam nekih 10 minuta,

----------


## kiki30

> a  recite  mi 
>   recept  za  euthyrox  izdaje  dr.  opce  praxe   ?  jel  potrebna  preporuka  od  endokrinologa   ili nije  ?


crvenkapice recept iz dr.opće nakon pregleda endokrinologa-moj TSH je bio 3,9 pa je mpo dr. tražio da se snizi ispod 2,dobila sam povećanu terapiju i nakon mj. dana mi je pao na 2,0-sad za 2 tj. idem opet vadit pa ćemo vidjeti koliki će bit..uglavnom da mora bit ispod 2 kad se ide u postupak

----------


## crvenkapica77

jasno  mi je sve  ali ....ako se  nema  vremena  , ako ja nemam  vremena  ici  endokrinologu  ?  postupak mi je  u 3mj   , tsh  3,57  
snizit  ga treba  kaze  mpo - dr.  ali  kako cu  dobit  recept  
pogotovo  kako vas  citam   ovdje  ,  endokrinolog  bas  i ne daje  svakome   ispod  5  terapiju   

jel  kome  dr. opce  praxe  dao recept   bez  preporuke    endokrinologa   , nego samo na  zahtjev   mpo lijecnika  ?

----------


## kiki30

Meni je mpo dr. napisao snizit TSH ispod 2,ja sam s tim papirom došla na šalter i bila odmah primljena,usput sam rekla kako sam već dugo u postupcima,imala dva misseda itd. tako da sam u 15min. riješila i dr. i vadila krv.I meni je endok. rekao da je to ok. nalaz ali ako sam u postupcima da će mi povećat dozu.Neka ti dr.opće da uputnicu za endokrinologa i napiše-hitno! Kad te na šalteru pitaju zašto hitno ispričaj im što si sve prošla i da taj TSH moraš snizit prije ponovnog postupka-sretno!

----------


## crvenkapica77

zasto  onda  endokrinologu ici  ako  dr. opce  praxe   priznaje  preporuku  mpo lijecnika ?  gubim tako  vrijeme 
 nema  endokrinologa  u blizini  , u mom  gradu

----------


## 123beba

Crvenkapice, moj TSH se šetao od 3,6 pa do 7... Zadnji nalaz prije ulaska u postupak je TSH bio 1,84. Što se tiče recepta, mislim da ti niti jedan dr neće dati recept bez preporuke endokrinologa. Također, ja sam išla endokrinologu u Vinogradsku i dr. mi je rekao da inače za moje nalaze ne bi preporučio tako veliku dozu (ili možda čak nikakvu) euthyroxa, no obzirom da je to priprema za postupak da onda trebam. Znam da se endokrinologe dugo čeka, no ako ti nije problem financijski možeš se vrlo brzo naručiti nekom privatnom. Ja sam kasnije išla u polikliniku Leptir na uzv štitnjače i tamo mi je dr. napisala kakvu terapiju dalje koristiti te kako često se kontrolirati obzirom da u trudnoći TSH još više „divlja“. Jedno, ne znam od kud si ti pa niti koliko ti je zgodno dolaziti u Zg samo za to... no, bojim se da će ti to biti neophodno za dalje... sretno!

Što se tiče naručivanja na VV za vađenje hormona štitnjače, ja sam na kraju danas zvala i evo provjerenih info...  Laboratorij se zove na broj *01/ 23 53 852*.  I naručena sam za 21.02.

----------


## 123beba

> zasto  onda  endokrinologu ici  ako  dr. opce  praxe   priznaje  preporuku  mpo lijecnika ?  gubim tako  vrijeme 
>  nema  endokrinologa  u blizini  , u mom  gradu


zato što ti endokrinolog prepisuje koju količinu lijeka trebaš uzimati... Ja sam prvo uzimala 25 g, a kasnije 50.

----------


## hrki

> zasto  onda  endokrinologu ici  ako  dr. opce  praxe   priznaje  preporuku  mpo lijecnika ?  gubim tako  vrijeme 
>  nema  endokrinologa  u blizini  , u mom  gradu


endokrinolog ti određuje terapiju tabletama(koje tablete od koliko miligrama )a dr.opće prakse na osnovi toga piše samo recept

----------


## Shadow2

> zasto  onda  endokrinologu ici  ako  dr. opce  praxe   priznaje  preporuku  mpo lijecnika ?  gubim tako  vrijeme 
>  nema  endokrinologa  u blizini  , u mom  gradu


Ti zivis negdje blizu Splita? Neznam koliko ti je zgodno doci do St-a? Moja dr. Opce prakse mi nije htijela dati recept, bez nalaza specijaliste. 
Dr.Punda( koji radi u bolnici, a i privatno) ce ti dati bez problema, i dr. Gelic( privatno) ce ne samo dati,nego preporuciti,kad im kazes da ides na mpo.
Endokrinolog mi nije htio dati eutirox, jer je smatrao da samo treba to pratiti.. A tri dr.mpo su rekli da moram uzeti.. Meni je tsh bio 1.98, ali mi je ft4 bio na donjoj granici.. I radi toga su mi dali...
A ja sam sama naknadno vadila antitjela ( koja su bila 1200) znaci hashimoto je u pitanju...
Pocela sam s 25 mg eutiroxa, sad sam na 50. 
Inace dr.Punda i dr. Gelic su specijalisti nuklearne medicine.

----------


## Vrci

Kako znaju da je hashimoto, kad ti nije tsh bio povišen?
Koliko kužim, ako imaš antitijela možeš imati jednu od dvije opcije
tsh ide gore - hashimoto
tsh ide dolje- graves

----------


## Shadow2

Kao sta pise vadila sam naknadno( godinu kasnije) sama antitjela..i punkciju stitnjace.. 
Kad su mi dali terapiju onda mi je tsh bio normalan, a na uzv stitnjace sam imala ciste vodene.. I radi ft4 su mi dali terapiju, jer sam im rekla da idem na mpo...tada sam dobila 25 mg, a kasnije sam dobila 50.. Jer mi je tsh poceo setati, najvise 3.9... S tim nalazom od 3.9 u Austriji su mi odgodili postupak, dok se ne spusti na 2.

Prije 20ak dana ( prije odlaska na konzultacije za mpo) sam vadila sve hormone stitnjace i tsh mi je bio 2.17, t3 1.8,t4 100, ft3 4, ft4 14.2( opet mi je na donjoj granici), antitjela 1236..
Ono sta sam ja primjetila da oni bas puno ne obracaju pozornost na to,i svaki ali bas svaki put ja im ukazujem na to..
Sad kad sam pitala dr. za misljenje o hormonima stitnjace.. Samo je rekla da moram tsh smanjit ispod 2, a ove druge hormone nije komentirala ...rekla ne sve ok..
Anyway ja idem sljedeci tjedan kod specijaliste da cujem sta ce mi on reci,i ocu li opet morat povisit terapiju?

----------


## Shadow2

Ispravak gore. Dr je rekla sve ok..

----------


## 123beba

Ako sam ja to dobro shvatila, pokazatelj Hashimota nije TSH već povećana antitijela... Uglavnom, zbog tih antitijela istitnjaca ne radi dobro pa hipofiza izlucuje više TSH nego treba...

----------


## amyx

> jasno  mi je sve  ali ....ako se  nema  vremena  , ako ja nemam  vremena  ici  endokrinologu  ?  postupak mi je  u 3mj   , tsh  3,57  
> snizit  ga treba  kaze  mpo - dr.  ali  kako cu  dobit  recept  
> pogotovo  kako vas  citam   ovdje  ,  endokrinolog  bas  i ne daje  svakome   ispod  5  terapiju   
> 
> jel  kome  dr. opce  praxe  dao recept   bez  preporuke    endokrinologa   , nego samo na  zahtjev   mpo lijecnika  ?


meni je mpo dr preporučio euthyrox i napisao privatni recept. Nisam ni išla po recept kod dr opče prakse nego sam tablete kupovala sa privatnim receptom, koštaju ti oko 20 i nešto kuna, pa ako imaš preporuku mislim da bi ti u ljekarni i s tim prodali

----------


## crvenkapica77

Shadow  znaci  i specijalisti  nuklearne   med.  to  daju   ,  koliko citam  endokrinolozi navise rade  probleme  

amyx   to isto nije lose  

za sada sam  dobila  tablete  od 25mg  kao sto je  dr.  preporucio ,  , bez  ikakvih  problema  samo sam rekla  da ih  mpo lijecnik  preporucio  ,  ali npr...u buduce , ako bude  trebalo  ,daj  Boze  u trudnoci,  onda  bi trebala  negdje  kod  specijaliste  na  pregled  i  određivanje  terapije    jel tako,  pracenje  tsh  cijelu trudnocu  ?

----------


## Shadow2

> Shadow  znaci  i specijalisti  nuklearne   med.  to  daju   ,  koliko citam  endokrinolozi navise rade  probleme  
> 
> amyx   to isto nije lose  
> 
> za sada sam  dobila  tablete  od 25mg  kao sto je  dr.  preporucio ,  , bez  ikakvih  problema  samo sam rekla  da ih  mpo lijecnik  preporucio  ,  ali npr...u buduce , ako bude  trebalo  ,daj  Boze  u trudnoci,  onda  bi trebala  negdje  kod  specijaliste  na  pregled  i  određivanje  terapije    jel tako,  pracenje  tsh  cijelu trudnocu  ?



Je ,u trudnoci ces samo cesce kontrolirati hormone stitnjace,i prilagodjavat ce se terapija po hormonima...
 A specijalist nuklearne med.je bas specijalist za stitnjacu.

----------


## Shadow2

Ja sam nedavno dobila informaciju,da onaj ko ima povisen fsh,da najcesce u kombinaciji s tim bude povisen tsh. 
Ja imam i jedno i drugo...ali imam i ciste na stitnjaci...pa je bilo samo pitanje vremena kad ce poceti slabije raditi...

----------


## Vrci

> Ako sam ja to dobro shvatila, pokazatelj Hashimota nije TSH već povećana antitijela... Uglavnom, zbog tih antitijela istitnjaca ne radi dobro pa hipofiza izlucuje više TSH nego treba...


Ovisi o antitijelima

Thus, the key difference between the autoimmune thyroid disorders Hashimoto’s and Grave’s disease lies in the action of the autoantibodies that are produced. 

-Hashimoto’s autoantibodies decrease precursors necessary for thyroid hormone production, thereby causing hypothyroidism. 

-Grave’s disease autoantibodies stimulate TSH receptors, thereby increasing thyroid hormone production and causing hyperthyroidism.


Ali opet
TPO je potencijalno i autoantigen. Visok titar anti-TPO je nađen u čak 90% bolesnika s kroničnim Hashimoto-tiroiditisom. U Gravesovoj bolesti oko 70% bolesnika ima povišen titar ovog protutijela.

Povišenu serumsku razinu antitijela na tiroglobulin (anti-Tg) nalazimo kod osoba s autoimunim tiroiditisom. Zajedno s antitijelima anti-TPO, anti -Tg nađen je kod 70-80% osoba oboljelih od Hashimota i kod 30% osoba sa Gravesovom bolesti.
Razina anti-Tg može se tijekom bolesti potpuno normalizirati, no isto tako i opet porasti.


Koliko znam, dok tsh ne krene gore ili dolje,nekad je teško znati jel hashimoto ili graves

----------


## Vrci

Inače, ja sam odmah otišla endokrinologu čim je tsh pokazan povišen. On je radio i uzv, i on mi vodi liječenje i kontrole. I rekao da mu se javim čim zatrudnim (jednom kad bude)

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Ja sam nedavno dobila informaciju,da onaj ko ima povisen fsh,da najcesce u kombinaciji s tim bude povisen tsh. 
> Ja imam i jedno i drugo...ali imam i ciste na stitnjaci...pa je bilo samo pitanje vremena kad ce poceti slabije raditi...



zanimljivo,  i ja imam  fsh  povisen

----------


## Tasha1981

Pozdrav, predbilježeni smo u Petrovoj za ivf u 3 mjesecu, a kako sam dijabetičar išla sam kod dijabetologa u 1 mjesecu zbog divljanja šećera i jer sam se osjećala užasno umorna ( imala sam osjećaj da mogu zaspati čim vidim krevet), vadili su mi krv i utvrdili da mi je TSH 9,41. Doc mi je odmah povećao dozu eutyroxa na 100/125 mcg. Kako bi krajem 2 mjeseca trebala ići po lijekove, prije toga ću ići vaditi krv da vidim dal je TSH pao u prihvatljive granice...

----------


## Vrci

Moj fsh je uredan, a tsh bio visok. I imam hashimoto  :Smile:

----------


## Shadow2

> zanimljivo,  i ja imam  fsh  povisen


To mi rekla dr.Lazarovska kad sam je pitala za hormone stitnjace...

----------


## Konfuzija

Možda, ako se radi o nekom poremećaju hipofize, jer ona luči i FSH i TSH.. Inače, ženama se s godinama, tj. opadanjem reproduktivne moći, povećava FSH, a isto su tako žene zrelijih godina populacija koja ima najviše problema sa štitnjačom.

----------


## crvenkapica77

jel moguce  snizit  tsh  sa  3,57  na  barem 2  u  roku  3tj  sa  dozom od  25mg  ?

----------


## Mali Mimi

ja mislim da to ne ide baš tako brzo meni je dr. R. rekao da računam nekih 2 mj. do promjene u rezultatima, ali opet svaki je organizam drugačiji

----------


## 123beba

Ja isto mislim da to baš ne ide tako brzo, a opet, s druge strane, mislim da ti niti endokrinolog ne može tako što reći... Nažalost, u ovakvim slučajevima pomaže samo vrijeme i strpljenje.  :Sad:  iako, meni osobno je taj period bio najteži...

----------


## Shadow2

Crvenkapice meni je spao tsh za manje od misec dana sa istom tom dozom...i isla sam na postupak.

----------


## crvenkapica77

hm,  da  barem  nalaz  bude  gotov  za  dan-dva    a  ne  za  7-8  dana  , barem  ovdje   :/
covjek bi znao na cemu je  ...

----------


## 123beba

Crvenkapice, ako imaš u blizini neki privatni lab onda ti nalaz bude gotov kroz par sati. Ja sam tako provjerila svoj TSH prije postupka. Mislim da je cijena bila 120 kn.

----------


## crvenkapica77

ok, nemam u blizini , moram u drugi  grad  u  analize  , ali  ako je  gotov  za  par  sati   nije ni to lose  
ali  zar  tsh  nije  jeftiniji  privatno  ?

----------


## 123beba

Ja sam išla u polikliniku Sunce i tamo imaju u kompletu za taj iznos  TSH, T44 i T3. U poliklinici Leptir je 90 kn jedan hormon...

----------


## Anemona

U Breyeru je bilo oko 40 kn po hormonu ako se ne varam. 

Što se tiče djelovanja terapije, meni je dr. rekao da računaju 6 tjedana od početka uzimanja terapije kao vrijeme potrebno da sevidi pravo stanje.

----------


## pirica

upomoc! TSH 3,38 (0,55-4,78) fT4 13,9 (11,5-22,7) anti TG 150 (

----------


## pirica

Zeza me komp
anti TG 150 (<60)
anti TPO 39 (<60)
Kortizol 463 (119-618)
17OHP 3.8 (0.3-2.4)

----------


## tetadoktor

pirice, po ovome bi ti trebao eurhyrox zbog anti TGO barem neko vrijeme, a uz njega će ti se i TSH spustiti jer je preporučljivo da prije ulaska u postupak bude manji od 2,5

----------


## pirica

> pirice, po ovome bi ti trebao eurhyrox zbog anti TGO barem neko vrijeme, a uz njega će ti se i TSH spustiti jer je preporučljivo da prije ulaska u postupak bude manji od 2,5


to sam si i mislila tnx, problem je sad odmah doc do endokrinologa koji bi pisao euthyrox posto znamo koliko se u hrv ceka na pregled, a ja zapisana za stim u 5mj...

----------


## Val

ako ne možeš doći do terapije, imam neotvorenu kutiju.  :Wink:

----------


## tetadoktor

> to sam si i mislila tnx, problem je sad odmah doc do endokrinologa koji bi pisao euthyrox posto znamo koliko se u hrv ceka na pregled, a ja zapisana za stim u 5mj...


pošaljem ti pp

----------


## tetadoktor

jessam

----------


## crvenkapica77

> to sam si i mislila tnx, problem je sad odmah doc do endokrinologa koji bi pisao euthyrox posto znamo koliko se u hrv ceka na pregled, a ja zapisana za stim u 5mj...


da  to  jest  problem   ...ja  bi  uzela  od  Val  tablete  i  pila   na  svoju ruku  ,  pa  ponovila  za   3-4tj  nalaz  ,  a  svejedno se  naruci  kod  dr.

----------


## pirica

*val* cuvaj, javim se

----------


## Val

nema problema, ako ti treba, tvoja je.
mogu se spajat samo pred večer-čisto da znaš  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Nemojte se igrati. Meni je endic rekao da ako je tsh ok,ne treba uzeti euthyrox radi antitijela. Antitijela se ne mogu "popraviti" tabletama. 

A meni je 3mj E25 srusilo tsh s 5 na 0.02.
Uzas mi je onda bilo

----------


## bubekica

*pirica* mozda da odes privatno kod endokrinologa?

----------


## krumpiric

nisu to vitaminski bomboni, nemojte pit na svoju ruku, što vam je?
pa štitnjača djeluje na srce, probavu, sve, hoćete si izazvat tahikardije i nesanicu?

----------


## pirica

pa nismo dijeca da se igramo naravno

----------


## pirica

zvala sam endokrinu u vg primit će me bilo koji dan do pola 9 jer sam pacijentica dr T

----------


## krumpiric

Ne mislim da je netko dijete, ali vidim nekoliko savjeta o pijenju Euthyroxa na svoju ruku. 
*Nadam se da ih nitko neće poslušati.*
Možda netko ko ima povišen TSH na prilične razine, može objasniti kako izgleda organizam pod hipotireozom:
povišeni šećer, povišeni kolesterol, nakupljena voda, depresija, pretjerana potreba za snom, slabost, bezvoljnost, poremećeni ciklusi....
ako takav organizam euthyrox dovodi u normalu, onda je jasno što radi zdravom organizmu.

----------


## Peterlin

> Ne mislim da je netko dijete, ali vidim nekoliko savjeta o pijenju Euthyroxa na svoju ruku. 
> *Nadam se da ih nitko neće poslušati.*
> Možda netko ko ima povišen TSH na prilične razine, može objasniti kako izgleda organizam pod hipotireozom:
> povišeni šećer, povišeni kolesterol, nakupljena voda, depresija, pretjerana potreba za snom, slabost, bezvoljnost, poremećeni ciklusi....
> ako takav organizam euthyrox dovodi u normalu, onda je jasno što radi zdravom organizmu.


Debeli potpis!

Čak i kad je terapija po preporuci liječnika, to treba redovno kontrolirati za slučaj da se potrebe organizma promijene (u početku češće, kasnije po potrebi ali opet redovito) jer je relativno teško dobro izbalansirati.

----------


## pirica

cure ne dizite frku lijepo sam napisala da idem endokrinologu, pa nisam blesava

----------


## Val

Moja preporuka nije bila uzimati tabl. samoinicijativno.
Vidim da me se krivo shvatilo.
Već ako ne uspije dogovorit termin, a riješi, možda, telefonski...naime, tako ja izbiflam nalaz i vidimo jel treba terapija ili ne.
Srećom meni ne treba, zato imam kutiju viška.

----------


## crvenkapica77

jel tko imao  kakve  nuspojave  od   koristenje  eutyroxa  ?  
ja  cesto  mokrim  , pogotovo nocu a  nemam   upalu mjehura  , jel moze  bit  od  tableta  ?

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Moja preporuka nije bila uzimati tabl. samoinicijativno.
> Vidim da me se krivo shvatilo.
> Već ako ne uspije dogovorit termin, a riješi, možda, telefonski...naime, tako ja izbiflam nalaz i vidimo jel treba terapija ili ne.
> Srećom meni ne treba, zato imam kutiju viška.


ma  ja  sam  pogrijesila  sto sam  ono napisala  ne  ti    :Wink:    ....zato povlacim  svoje  rijeci   !!

----------


## Vrci

Sumnjam da može biti mokrenje od euthyroxa. To su hormoni štitnjače, ne znam kako bi to trebalo utjecati na mjehur... možda više tekućine piješ pa ideš češće na wc

----------


## lberc

bok,samo da pitam vas iskusne..progesteron mi je 36,2,nmol/L ,21 dc..jel to dobar nalaz,referentne vrijednosti.3,82 do50,6?

----------


## tetadoktor

> jel moguce  snizit  tsh  sa  3,57  na  barem 2  u  roku  3tj  sa  dozom od  25mg  ?


mislim da se za to pitanje moraš obratiti endokrinologu ako nisi do sada (nisam čitala prethodne postove pa ne znam tko ti je ovu dozu euthyroxa propisao)

inače je bojle da se tsh snižava polako a ne prenaglo

----------


## snelly85

Curke,nova sam ovdje.Imam par pitanja u vezi hipertireoze.U sijećnju ove godine saznala sam da imam hipertireozu i od tad sam na terapiji propiltiuoracil 50mg,trenutno 1 tableta dnevno.Zadnji nalaz T4 158,2 TSH <0,05. Nalaz mi je poboljšan,T4 u granicama ali problem je TSH jer nikako da se povisi.Naime ja i muž pokušavamo ostvarit trudnoću oko 9 mjeseci ali ništa.Doktor pretpostavlja da je uzrok hipertireoza i nizak TSH.Da li ima itko ko je ostao trudan u sličnim okolnostima?Koliki zapravo treba biti TSH da bi se ostvarila trudnoća? Hvala na odgovorima

----------


## snelly85

Sta nema stvarno ni jedne curke sa sličnim problemom da mi odgovori  :Sad:

----------


## 123beba

Snelly, ja ti nažalost ne znam no vjerujem da će se već netko javiti tko ima neku pametnu informaciju... U svakom slučaju sretno!

----------


## tetadoktor

snelly, odi na stranicu http://www.neplodnost.hr/     tamo imaš doktore koji odgovaraju na pitanja pa postavi njima ako ti je toliko hitno

----------


## snelly85

hvala  :Smile:  zapravo sam htjela utjehu,savjet neke cure sa sličnim ili istim problemom...ovako se osijećam kao pale sam na svijetu  :Sad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> hvala  zapravo sam htjela utjehu,savjet neke cure sa sličnim ili istim problemom...ovako se osijećam kao pale sam na svijetu


Vjerojatno će ti se javiti netko, treba vremena da ljudi pročitaju, inače sa mnom je bila jedna cura u bolnici (u postupku) pa mi je baš spomenula da je imala taj problem ali pored toga i mušku neplodnost, ona je s terapijom tu uspjela podići ali nešto je spominjala da su dosta kasno dr. shvatili i to je nanjelo štetu organizmu( e sad ne sjećam se svih detalja)

----------


## goodwitch

*snelly85* ja sam imala hipertireozu- istina pred puno godina...Isto sam bila na th tada Favistan tablete,ali je djelovanje isto kao i propiltiuracil i trebalo mi je cca god.dana da se sve sredi i neko vrijeme je bilo ok,ali onda mi je opet štitnjača poludila,pa sam na prijedlog endokrinologa zbog trudnoće išla na operaciju na kojoj su mi izvadili veći dio štitnjače i od tada sam na Euthyrox-u kao nadomjesnu th...Kad su mi počeli problemi sa hiper i kad sam počela piti Favistan endokrinolog mi je rekao da i bolje da ne zatrudnim jer je on toksičan i može imati loše posljedice na bebu...E a kad sam operirala štitnjaču trebalo mi je još skoro godinu dana da nađemo idealnu dozu,da se sve vrati u normalu i da zatrudnim-trudnoća prošla u redu,samo sam svakih 4tj. otprilike vadila hormone,malo smo povisivali dozu i poslije sve ok..U to vrijeme hipertireoze sam imala problema sa baš visokim tlakom,vrtoglavicama,pa bi mi od th za tlak skroz pao i ja skup sa njim ,-)...nervozu i sl. stvari da ni ne spominjem...Ali opet ti je to sve individualno,evo ovo je neko moje iskustvo,pa ako ti bar malo pomogne oko nekih nedoumica bit će mi drago..ne znam šta bi te još zanimalo..mislim da ti je dobar endokrinolog+ ginekolog najvažnije sad...


> Curke,nova sam ovdje.Imam par pitanja u vezi hipertireoze.U sijećnju ove godine saznala sam da imam hipertireozu i od tad sam na terapiji propiltiuoracil 50mg,trenutno 1 tableta dnevno.Zadnji nalaz T4 158,2 TSH <0,05. Nalaz mi je poboljšan,T4 u granicama ali problem je TSH jer nikako da se povisi.Naime ja i muž pokušavamo ostvarit trudnoću oko 9 mjeseci ali ništa.Doktor pretpostavlja da je uzrok hipertireoza i nizak TSH.Da li ima itko ko je ostao trudan u sličnim okolnostima?Koliki zapravo treba biti TSH da bi se ostvarila trudnoća? Hvala na odgovorima

----------


## snelly85

Hvala curke na ogovorima  :Smile:  goodwitch hvala na informacijama,tak sam si i ja mislila da povišenje TSH traje dosta samo me zanimalo iz iskustva koliko dugo.Vidiš meni moj dr nije rekao da mi nije pametno ostat trudna,rekao mi je da sa tak niskim TSH je teško moguće i da će mi prepsat propiltiuoracil pošto planiram trudnoću,a on se smije piti u trudnoći

----------


## goodwitch

*snelly* to je sve bilo prije 15 god.,možda su se teorije promijenile,ali moj ondašnji endokrinolog je bio stvarno jedan dobar doktor koji je puno znao i obraćao pažnju na puno toga...samo mi je objasnio da ako mi u trudnoći poludi hiper da ću morati na Favistan opet,a obzirom je on toksičan -zbog bebe -morat ću  samo najmanje moguće doze uzimati ,pa tko zna kako će to sve izgledati..i znam da sam prve mjesece morala stalno i krvnu sliku vaditi jer hoće na leukocite utjecati...a uvijek možeš potražiti još jedno mišljenje,bar je sad sve dostupnije nego onda  :Wink:

----------


## sandi

snelly imas pp

----------


## Anemona

Da pitam tu, možda znate.
Imam hipotireozu i uzimam Euthyrox, jedno vrijeme 25, pa sad več neko vrijeme 50.

Počelo mi lupanje srca, znojenje, zadihanost,... pa sam smanjila na 25 (nisam mogla doči kod dr.), nakon tjedan dana na 25 sam izvadila krv, a TSH ispod donje granice.

Dr. opće prakse, rekao još smanjiti. Jedan dan 25, drugi ništa,...

Kontrolu kod endokrinologa imam za mjesec dana.

Da li se to kome događalo?

----------


## crvenkapica77

8.2  sam  pocela  sa  euthyroxom  25mg   tsh  3,57
3tj  poslije   tsh  2.96
7tj   poslije  uzimanja  euthyrox  2,50   
sad  sam  u postupku   
eto  kako je  islo kod mene  ....

----------


## Konfuzija

*Anemona*, a da pokušaš dobiti raniji termin? Očito se radi o izvanrednoj situaciji, morali bi te primiti ranije.
Već dugo pijem Euthyrox i događalo se da mi je TSH oko donje granice, ali nikada nisam imala takve simptome.

----------


## snelly85

Curke,stigao je moj novi nalaz stitnjace.T4-116,TSH-0.031.Antitijela su uredna.Nalaz se pogorsao jer je prosli TSH-0.05.Da li se nekome dogadalo da unatoc terapiji tsh pada?Bas me je rastuzio nalaz.Stvarno sam mislila da ce bit bolje  :Sad:  sad nemogu ni radit na bebi nego cekat kad ce porast tsh.uzas  :Sad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

snelly85 jesi li išla kod dr. Radončića?

----------


## sejla

Meni je sad nakon poroda loš tsh, pao na 0.045. Primijetila sam nagli gubitak težine (par dana nakon povratka iz bolnice 4kg manje od predporođajne). Prvo sa 100mcg euthyroxa smanjeno na 75mcg (telefonski se čula s dr), a sad u pon kad sam podigla nalaz i otišla na kontrolu smanjeno na naizmjenično 50mcg i 75mcg svaki drugi dan. Nadam se da će se brzo unormalizirati, dr je rekla da mi nesmije naglo smanjiti dozu jer mi je t4-18, što je u granicama normale. Inače, prije trudnoće sam dobro funkcionirala na dozi od 25mcg, a onda u planiranju trudnoće i trudnoći postupno povećavali do 100mcg kako bi se tsh držao na oko 2.5.

----------


## snelly85

Mimi,nisam isla kod Radoncica jer moram obavit hormone 3 dc.

----------


## crvenkapica77

svako koliko  se  kontrolise   tsh  u trudnoci  ?

 vec je proslo mjesec dana od zadnjeg vađenja ....sta se zapravo sad u trudnoci gleda tsh , ukupni, ili slobodni ??
jer iako na uputnici lijepo pise izvaditi tsh, ft4 ft3 , u stvari sve , oni meni samo napisu tsh u zadnje  vrijeme   a ocito je ft4 jako bitan u trudnoci jelda ?? 

eto  pliz  ako tko zna

----------


## željkica

> svako koliko  se  kontrolise   tsh  u trudnoci  ?
> 
>  vec je proslo mjesec dana od zadnjeg vađenja ....sta se zapravo sad u trudnoci gleda tsh , ukupni, ili slobodni ??
> jer iako na uputnici lijepo pise izvaditi tsh, ft4 ft3 , u stvari sve , oni meni samo napisu tsh u zadnje  vrijeme   a ocito je ft4 jako bitan u trudnoci jelda ?? 
> 
> eto  pliz  ako tko zna


ako ti je tsh uredu onda ne rade f3 i f4,ja mislim da se svaki mj mora kontrolirat,ja sam baš neki dan vadila pa ću otić do dr da mi kaže šta dalje.

----------


## adal

> svako koliko  se  kontrolise   tsh  u trudnoci  ?
> 
>  vec je proslo mjesec dana od zadnjeg vađenja ....sta se zapravo sad u trudnoci gleda tsh , ukupni, ili slobodni ??
> jer iako na uputnici lijepo pise izvaditi tsh, ft4 ft3 , u stvari sve , oni meni samo napisu tsh u zadnje  vrijeme   a ocito je ft4 jako bitan u trudnoci jelda ?? 
> 
> eto  pliz  ako tko zna


posto si sad trudna,usput cestitam,trebala bi se odmah javiti endokrinologu i oni bi ti trebali provjeriti sve,meni barem jesu i na kontrolu sam isla svako dvije sedmice ispocetka  a sad pri kraju trudnoce svako tri sedmice,prije nisam bila na terapiji jer je sve bilo u granicama normalnog ali s trudnocom su mi iako mi je TSH bio 3.5 ukljucili terapiju da ne bi doslo do prijevremenog poroda i komplikacija....

----------


## sejla

Ja sam u pravilu svakih 6-8 tjedana kontrolirala, pa se prema potrebi regulirala doza Euthyroxa (kod začeća mi tsh bio oko 2.6, a najviše što je skočio u trudnoći oko 3.7). Uvijek sam vadila i ft4, s njim nikad nisam imala problema. Sve kako endokrinolog odredi, al bitno da je pod kontrolom. Sretno crvenkapice i čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

Hm..meni endokrinolog nije nije ni dao terapiju već mpo lijecnik
Pijem dozu od 25mg a zanima me kad se doza povećava na 50mg?
Inače sam počela piti euthyrox prije ivf da padne oko 2

----------


## frka

> ako ti je tsh uredu onda ne rade f3 i f4,ja mislim da se svaki mj mora kontrolirat,ja sam baš neki dan vadila pa ću otić do dr da mi kaže šta dalje.


TSH može biti uredan, a da fT4 nije - on bi trebao biti iznad 15, ali u toplijem dijelu godine može biti i nešto niži. crvenkapice, izvadi hormone pa ćeš vidjeti s liječnikom što dalje. mislim da bi u trudnoći trebala pratiti štitnu cca jednom mjesečno da se terapija može regulirati ako za to bude potrebe. i bitno je provjeriti kakvo je stanje sad kad je trudnoća potvrđena jer zbog nje i stimulacije može doći do skoka...

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Hm..meni endokrinolog nije nije ni dao terapiju već mpo lijecnik
> Pijem dozu od 25mg a zanima me kad se doza povećava na 50mg?
> Inače sam počela piti euthyrox prije ivf da padne oko 2


I meni je tako bilo mislim isto mi je mpo dr. odredio terapiju a onda sam u trudnoći počela ići kod endokrinologa u bolnici i ta dr. me svakih 6 tjedana pregleda i šalje vaditi krv, preporučam ti da si nađeš tako nekog ili privatno ili preko bolnice tko će te voditi i korigirati doze po potrebi, meni do sad još nisu povećavali terapiju ali sam na 75 mg od početka.
Frka to da FT4 treba biti 15 ja mislim da važi prije trudnoće da bi j.s. bile dobre (tako mi je dr.R. objašnjavao) meni je od kad sam zatrudnila počeo opet padati FT4 i baš ću pitati svoju dr. što misli o tome. Malo samo pogledala po internetu pa sam naišla na objašnjenje od nekog dr. iz poliklinike Leptir da se u 2. i 3. trom. spuštaju granice za FT4 od 6-20 je normalno.

----------


## frka

MM, meni je fT4 pao baš na početku trudnoće pa je R rekao da bi to bilo za terapiju da nije 5./6. mjesec. ne znam za 2. i 3. tromjesečje...

----------


## crvenkapica77

a  sta  tocno znaci  kad  ft4  pocne  padati  u trudnoci  ? opasnost   za  bebu  ?    povecavaju dozu  ?

postoji li itko   tko je bio  od  pocetka  do kraja  trudnoce   na  25mg    E.

----------


## anđeo26012013

koliki tsh mora biti da bi mogla ostat trudna???meni je 5,03 malo je povišen

----------


## Mali Mimi

anđeo netko ostane trudan i sa povišenim TSH a nekome smeta, kažu da je najbolje ispod 2, ako imaš problema sa zatrudnjivanjem odi kod endokrinologa da ti to pogleda.
Crvenkapice da FT4 utječe na trudnoću koliko sam shvatila preko interneta i postoji opasnost za bebu...doze se povećavaju ako je potrebno i svaki je slučaj individualan pa je najbolje da si pod kontrolom kod nekog

----------


## anđeo26012013

hvala Mali Mimi,naručila sam se samo me je zanimalo,znači da sam i s povišenim tsh mogla ostat trudna,ali mi je dulje trebalo

----------


## frka

anđeo, draga, TSH od 5 nikako nije dobar i za to u svakom slučaju moraš endokrinologu po terapiju. zar tvoj dr na to nije reagirao?? optimalan TSH za trudnoću je oko 2... može biti i nešto iznad 3 ako su ostali parametri u redu, ali 5 nikako! obavezno traži da te pošalju vaditi TSH, fT3, fT4 i ANTITIJELA ŠTITNJAČE jer je moguće da je u pitanju Hashimoto (ako su antitijela povišena).

----------


## anđeo26012013

t3 i t4 su u redu,doktor me je poslao na uzv štitnjače,al naše divne bolnice 6mj se čeka!!!!!!!naručila se privatno za idući tj

----------


## Runa

> a  sta  tocno znaci  kad  ft4  pocne  padati  u trudnoci  ? opasnost   za  bebu  ?    povecavaju dozu  ?
> 
> postoji li itko   tko je bio  od  pocetka  do kraja  trudnoce   na  25mg    E.


Crvenkapice, ja sam sad punih 6 mjeseci trudna, e25 počela uzimati još par mjeseci prije postupka jer mi tsh bio skoro 3, onda sam nakon što sam ostala trudna 3xtjedno uzimala e50, a 4xe25. Sad sam već par mjeseci na 2xtjedno e50 i 5xtjedno e25. Hormoni (tsh i ft4) super pa pretpostavljam da ću tako do kraja trudnoće, vjerojatno i kad ću dojiti. A terapija je zapravo doživotna...

----------


## crvenkapica77

runa  lijepo  si to  objasnila  ali me zanima   zasto  dozivotno   uzimati   kad  ti nije  visok  ?
i   jos  jedno  pitanje   ,  koliki ti je  tsh   u trudnoci   ?

i meni je  bio prije  ivf   3- 3,50   tako  seta   i pijem  dozu od  25mg   
i svako koliko  kontroliras  tsh  i  ft4   (  samo ta  dva  ?  )

----------


## Runa

Crvenkapica, ja imam čvoriće na štitnjači otprije, ali nisam bila ni na kakvoj terapiji. Prije no što sam išla u postupak nisam ni znala za optimalni tsh do 2 da bi se moglo zanijeti i zadržati trudnoću, ali srećom, čitala sam forum, pronašla dobre PRIVATNE gin i endokrinologa i pomogli su mi.

TSH sada mi je oko 1.5, a ft4 mi je uvijek blizu gornje granice. U početku trudnoće sam svaki mjesec kontrolirala hormone, od 4. mjeseca trudnoće svaka 2 mjeseca, tj. uskoro bih opet trebala. Antitijela me dr. nije tražio, imam neki prastari nalaz koji je bi u redu. Doktor kaže da je to dovoljno, a da nisam trudna inzistirao bi samo na TSH. Ja sam slučaj blage hipotireoze, neovisno o trudnoći ili stimulaciji, zato trebam doživotnu terapiju. I stvarno sam jako sretna da mi doktor prati te hormone, jer ova bolnička dr nikad nije ni spomenula tu problematiku oko začeća, a znala sam imati TSH i do 4.

Sretno, Crvenkapice! I prati štitnjaču da bi sve bilo tip top do kraja  :Wink:

----------


## Runa

Crvenkapica, ja imam čvoriće na štitnjači otprije, ali nisam bila ni na kakvoj terapiji. Prije no što sam išla u postupak nisam ni znala za optimalni tsh do 2 da bi se moglo zanijeti i zadržati trudnoću, ali srećom, čitala sam forum, pronašla dobre PRIVATNE gin i endokrinologa i pomogli su mi.

TSH sada mi je oko 1.5, a ft4 mi je uvijek blizu gornje granice. U početku trudnoće sam svaki mjesec kontrolirala hormone, od 4. mjeseca trudnoće svaka 2 mjeseca, tj. uskoro bih opet trebala. Antitijela me dr. nije tražio, imam neki prastari nalaz koji je bi u redu. Doktor kaže da je to dovoljno, a da nisam trudna inzistirao bi samo na TSH. Ja sam slučaj blage hipotireoze, neovisno o trudnoći ili stimulaciji, zato trebam doživotnu terapiju. I stvarno sam jako sretna da mi doktor prati te hormone, jer ova bolnička dr nikad nije ni spomenula tu problematiku oko začeća, a znala sam imati TSH i do 4.

Sretno, Crvenkapice! I prati štitnjaču da bi sve bilo tip top do kraja  :Wink:

----------


## Runa

oho, pa ja duplam  :Laughing:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Meni je baš dr. rekao da će me skinut sa euthiroxa nakon trudnoće ako mi bude stanje OK ja sam ga počela uzimati zbog problema s plodnosti a bio mi je 3,8 prije, kod mene nije problem sa antitjelima, štinjača mi je uredna bila na UZV-u tako da mislim da ja neću doživotno to koristiti jedino ako mi se nešto poremeti.
Crvenkapice kontroliraju se samo ta dva, kod mene svakih 6 tj. kod nekog je to 8 tj. valjda ovisi

----------


## crvenkapica77

aha,  meni  je  uzv  stitnjace  ok,   radila  ga   3x   
antitijela  nemam ,   znaci   ok,  sve  je   ok samo  eto  taj  tsh   bio iznad  3  ,  uvijek
ovaj put  je dr  htjeo  da  se  spusti  do  2  prije  ivf   ,  
ok  tsh  i  ft4   svakih   5-6tj  ,   hvala.....taman  sam  sad  u ponedjeljak  vadila  poslije  poz. bete   vidjet  cemo  kakav  je

----------


## Runa

> aha,  meni  je  uzv  stitnjace  ok,   radila  ga   3x   
> antitijela  nemam ,   znaci   ok,  sve  je   ok samo  eto  taj  tsh   bio iznad  3  ,  uvijek
> ovaj put  je dr  htjeo  da  se  spusti  do  2  prije  ivf   ,  
> ok  tsh  i  ft4   svakih   5-6tj  ,   hvala.....taman  sam  sad  u ponedjeljak  vadila  poslije  poz. bete   vidjet  cemo  kakav  je


Nadam se da će biti dobro. To hoće malo i skočiti u trudnoći, ali zato dr to regulira terapijom.  :Bye:

----------


## pirica

nakon mj dana euthyroxa moj TSH je s 3,38 pao na 3,34, a fT4 s 14 skocio na 18
lagano ću se ubit

----------


## tetadoktor

pirice, potrebno je 6 tjedana terapije da se hormoni unormale.

a to sto ti je fT4 narastao uopce nije lose, gledano s mpo strane. meni je Radoncic rekao da je za postupak bolje da mu je vrijednost 18 ili 19, nego da je nizi

----------


## pirica

> pirice, potrebno je 6 tjedana terapije da se hormoni unormale.
> 
> a to sto ti je fT4 narastao uopce nije lose, gledano s mpo strane. meni je Radoncic rekao da je za postupak bolje da mu je vrijednost 18 ili 19, nego da je nizi


ali nakon 4 tj terapije malo se pomaklo sta ne, tj nije uopce

----------


## Vrci

Mjesec dana E nije nista znacajno. Barem 3,4 tj trebaju. Ali da, tek za 6-8 tj se vidi kako djeluje terapija.
Dozivjela na sebi

----------


## Mali Mimi

Istina meni je najgore bilo taj FT4 dignuti do 15, na kraju sam pila doze od 75 mg da bi to postigli a kao TSH mi je bio ne tako velik

----------


## pirica

ispravljam se sad sam prebrojala tjedne u 8. tj terapije je vadjen ponovno TSH

----------


## Mali Mimi

pirice možda trebaš jaču dozu?

----------


## pirica

> pirice možda trebaš jaču dozu?


a idem u pon kod endokrino, a trebala sam u postupak, ocito necu

----------


## Runa

Svaki mpo dr. očito drugačije pristupa tim hormonima. Recimo, ja sam bila u Mariboru na ICSI i Vlaisavljević uopće nije radio frku zbog TSH koji je bio skoro 3. Pitala sam ga jel treba to smanjiti, a on je rekao da ne treba. 
Ja sam ipak išla to posložiti jer sam htjela da sve bude u najboljem mogućem redu, a kad sam dobila i podršku ginekologice i endokronologa koji su se zabrinuli zbog toga znala sam da radim dobru stvar.

----------


## Runa

Hoću reći, pirice, možda će te pustiti u postupak uz tu terapiju ili će ti endokrinolog povećati dozu

----------


## Vrci

I meni su rekli da mogu u postupak ako sam na terapiji i tsh u granicama. Bilo to 1, 2 ili 3

----------


## pirica

ja bi ga ipak radije spustila na 2 jer itako nikako ne reagiram te stanice koje dobim budu koma, a mj dana mi i nije neka razlika. povecat dozu i vidit za mj dana
a i sama endokrino. mi je rekla da mi za postupak mora bit max 2,5

----------


## Mali Mimi

pirice i meni je bilo tako j.s. koma, više od pola folikula prazno. Neću nikad zaboraviti na VV sa 30 godina u stimulaciji od 9 folikula dobila 2 j.s., u Mariboru isto 2 j.s. s 5 menopura, a par godina kasnije na terapiji sa manjom dozom lijekova dobila 8 j.s. eto meni je to velika razlika i to što određeni dr. ne pridaju tome značaj mi nije baš pohvalno.

----------


## Runa

> to što određeni dr. ne pridaju tome značaj mi nije baš pohvalno.


slažem se.  :peace:

----------


## pirica

> pirice i meni je bilo tako j.s. koma, više od pola folikula prazno. Neću nikad zaboraviti na VV sa 30 godina u stimulaciji od 9 folikula dobila 2 j.s., u Mariboru isto 2 j.s. s 5 menopura, a par godina kasnije na terapiji sa manjom dozom lijekova dobila 8 j.s. eto meni je to velika razlika i to što određeni dr. ne pridaju tome značaj mi nije baš pohvalno.


super mi je sta moja endok. tome pridaje vaznost

----------


## crvenkapica77

mozda  ti  stvarno treba  povisit   dozu,  i  ja  na  tvom mjestu  pirice  ne bi isla  u  postupak   dok ne  snizis  tsh  oko  2 ,  sta  ti znaci  1mjesec   barem si  onda  probala i to....ja sam  odgodila  1mjesec   jer  je   za  4tj   tsh  pao  sa   3,60  na  3   cini mi se  tako nekako,  nazvala  sam  dr.  i rekal  ja bi  odgodila   ivf  za mjesec  dana  , prvi put  pijem  E.  i nek  bude  kako treba   .... pao je  na   2,50  , pijem  od  25mg
mozda bi  tebi treba  50mg

----------


## lberc

čitam sad kaj pišete o tim hormonima,meni dr sad u postupku uopće nije pogledala ni jedan nalaz
tsh mi je 2.19
ft4 13,2
ft3 3,3
jel su to ok nalazi?

----------


## Runa

*Iberc*, ja bih rekla granični.

----------


## frka

lberc, to su ok nalazi. TSH je u redu, a fT4 može biti nešto niži od 15 u toplijem dijelu godine.

----------


## lberc

super,hvala vam..ja sam se trudila skupit sve nalaze a dr pogledala samo amh

----------


## crvenkapica77

meni stigli nalazi tsh
i nimalo mi se nesviđaju, tsh mi je povisen na 3,45
a ukupni t4 mi je na granici 161 ( ref.vrij. 58-161) 
jel meni potrebna jaca doza od 25mg E. 

zna  li tko   ??

----------


## kiki30

da,malo je tsh povišen,trebao bi biti ispod 2
Ja uzimam E jedan dan 50mg a drugi dan 75 mg i tako naizmjenice-tako da mi je s 3,9 pao na 1,75 i sad se tu nekako drži već dva mjeseca
Možda bi trebala malo povećati sad u trudnoći ali najbolje vidjeti s dr.

----------


## crvenkapica77

a  ukupni    t4   sto je   dosao  do granice   ?  jel on  bitan  
zaboravila sam  napisat  da  mi je   f   t4   15     znaci ok,

----------


## kiki30

da ft4 je ok ali dobar ali taj ukupni f4 ne znam,nemam pojma da li sam nikad radila!  :Undecided:  
ja kad idem svaka dva mjeseca kod endok. na preglede i uvijek vadim :tsh,ft4,ft3,ab-tpo i ab-tg

----------


## crvenkapica77

Šta ti je ovo dvoje zadnje ?

----------


## Vrci

To su antitijela. Ali meni su rekli da ih je dovoljno vaditi samo jednom. Jer se ona uglavnom ne mijenjaju drasticno. Ako su pozitivna i imas autoimunu bolest, ostat ce pozitivna

----------


## željkica

> meni stigli nalazi tsh
> i nimalo mi se nesviđaju, tsh mi je povisen na 3,45
> a ukupni t4 mi je na granici 161 ( ref.vrij. 58-161) 
> jel meni potrebna jaca doza od 25mg E. 
> 
> zna  li tko   ??


javi se doktoru sigurno će ti pojačat dozu.

----------


## crvenkapica77

jesam, doza   ostaje  ista      :Unsure:

----------


## pirica

> jesam, doza   ostaje  ista


a meni sa tsh 3,38 povecali na 50mg

----------


## kiki30

meni je dr.endok. rekla da kad budem trudna da ćemo uvijek tsh držati ispod 2 kao i sada 
možda da ponoviš tsh za 2 tjedna pa ćeš vidjeti kako će onda biti

----------


## Aerin

pozdrav cure Jejja me pozvala k vama.. kakva su vaša saznanja o zatrudnjivanju s hashimotom, znaci povisena antitijela štitnjače? jasno mi je da TSH moram držati oko 1 najviše 2, prije i za vrijeme trudnoće..
mi se trudmo malo više od godinu dana i sada ću u 6om na hssg pa nakon toga ciljani u 7om i na jesen IUI.. molim vas uputite me di, što, kako.. hvala vam  :Smile:

----------


## kiki30

Danas sam dobila nalaz TSH-3,15 !! prije mjesec dana bio je 1,75 i sad tako skočio-jel može to bit zato jer sam bila na stimulaciji,ne znam ima li to kakve veze

----------


## jejja

mojoj frendici je naglo skocio kad je zatrudnila  :Smile:  rekla sam joj da popisa test i bio je + , pisaj sutra zeno!!!

----------


## Vrci

TSH može skočiti i u stimulaciji, barem su meni tako rekli. Uglavnom čula sam da ga klomići mogu dignuti, a tko zna da li nešto i od drugih lijekova

Sumnjam da trudnoća od par dana može već tako utjecati, ali svašta je moguće. Provjeri betu što prije, ako treba da ti srede terapiju  :Smile:

----------


## kiki30

jejja,da je barem od trudnoća da  :Smile:  
a to sam vadila dan prije transfera tako da sam mislila da je možda zbog stimulacije

----------


## Vrci

A onda je stimulacija... Ali svejedno, možda bi ti bilo dobro odmah s betom vaditi i tsh, pa da vidiš kako se kreće

----------


## tetadoktor

TSH naglo skoci od stoperice

----------


## hrki

> TSH naglo skoci od stoperice


Potpisujem,klomići i štoperica povisuju TSH,ako si na terapiji eutiroxa brzo se vrati u normalu

----------


## Aerin

> pozdrav cure Jejja me pozvala k vama.. kakva su vaša saznanja o zatrudnjivanju s hashimotom, znaci povisena antitijela štitnjače? jasno mi je da TSH moram držati oko 1 najviše 2, prije i za vrijeme trudnoće..
> mi se trudmo malo više od godinu dana i sada ću u 6om na hssg pa nakon toga ciljani u 7om i na jesen IUI.. molim vas uputite me di, što, kako.. hvala vam


Quotam samu sebe jer se post tek jutros pokazao  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Po nekim doktorima nema veze, neki kažu da možda može smetati.

Moje iskustvo, prvo ti možda neće to niti uzeti u obzir. Ali nakon neuspjeha možda netko skrene pažnju na to i propiše kortikosteroide.
Ali kao što je moja dr rekla, to može imati utjecaja, ne mora...sve je to dosta siva zova. Ima cura s hashimotom koje ne znaju da ga imaju, pa odmah zatrudne bez problema. Ima i nas koje se mučimo

Na žalost, tu nema sigurnog odgovora

----------


## splicanka30

Slažem se s Vrci.
Meni je dr rekao da oni propisuju kortisteroide za vrijeme postupka.
A znam barem 2 cure( u RL svijetu) koje su uz tu dijagnozu ostale trudne bez problema....

----------


## željkica

[QUOTE=Aerin;2420543]Quotam samu sebe jer se post tek jutros pokazao  :Smile: [/QUOT
ja ti imam problema sa štitnjačom i ona ti sigurno sve usporava al kao šta vidiš u mom potpisu sad sam trudna!
eutirox pijem  godinama krenula sam sa 50mg , prije trudnoće sam pila od 100mg a sad se poremetio pa pijem 3xtjedno od 125mg.

----------


## Aerin

> ja ti imam problema sa štitnjačom i ona ti sigurno sve usporava al kao šta vidiš u mom potpisu sad sam trudna!
> eutirox pijem  godinama krenula sam sa 50mg , prije trudnoće sam pila od 100mg a sad se poremetio pa pijem 3xtjedno od 125mg.


Hvala ti Željkica :grli: vidim da si bila na IVFu znaci i ja se mogu nadati bebi nakon IUIa (manje) ili nakon IVFa (više)  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

> Hvala ti Željkica :grli: vidim da si bila na IVFu znaci i ja se mogu nadati bebi nakon IUIa (manje) ili nakon IVFa (više)


naravno da možeš!samo naprijed sretno!

----------


## anđeo26012013

imam pitanje vidim da se kužite puno više od mene a nestrpljiva sam do pregleda kod endokrinologa za 3tj....uzv mi je ok,tsh mi je 5 naravno nije ok,za to bu mi dao terapiju ili?????'

----------


## pirica

> imam pitanje vidim da se kužite puno više od mene a nestrpljiva sam do pregleda kod endokrinologa za 3tj....uzv mi je ok,tsh mi je 5 naravno nije ok,za to bu mi dao terapiju ili?????'


bude

----------


## splicanka30

Cure,jel znate da li se TSH može vadit u bilo koje doba dana ili mora ujutro na tašte?

----------


## Anemona

> Cure,jel znate da li se TSH može vadit u bilo koje doba dana ili mora ujutro na tašte?


Može u bilo koje doba dana, barem u privatnom labu.

----------


## Vrci

U bilo koje doba dana, i ne trebaš biti natašte (čak ni ujutro)

----------


## pirica

> Može u bilo koje doba dana, barem u privatnom labu.


premda su meni rekli u privat labu zadnji put da je bolje ujutro nego popodne, a sad zasto nisam pitala...

----------


## Anemona

Navodno visina varira tokom dana. Mada mene i na Vuk V. naručuju oko 13, pa tek onda vadim krv.

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam vadila i u 8 ujutro i u 5 popodne, nije bilo nekih velikih razlika.

I na VV sam jednom bila naručena u 9 i jednom sam vadila poslije 3 popodne, skoro isti rezultati.

To valjda ovisi od osobe do osobe

----------


## anđeo26012013

dijagnosticiran mi je hashimoto,dobila terapiju i za 3mj ponovit hormone i antitijela,koliko on utječe na začeće i trudnoću??

----------


## tetadoktor

ako je TSH pod kontrolom, nije problem. poželjno je da bude do 2.5 ako ideš u stimulirane postupke

----------


## anđeo26012013

nisam za sad još imala postupak u planu,al imat ću to na pameti hvala ti puno...vidjet ću koliki će biti tsh za 3mj...trenutno je 5,03

----------


## bubekica

toliko visok tsh je problematican i mimo postupaka.

----------


## anđeo26012013

znam,u zadnjih par godina sam jako puno kila dobila i dosta sam stresna,iako sam stres pripisivala poslu,a kile mirnijem načinu života,al vidim da nije to to

----------


## tetadoktor

na koliko si mg euthyroxa?

----------


## anđeo26012013

na 50

----------


## Mali Mimi

anđeo treba malo vremena da se on smanji, vidjet ćeš nakon 3 mj uzimanja koliki će ti biti, ali ako i bude OK opet ponovi kad zahladi jer se drugačije crpi po ljeti u odnosu na zimu

----------


## anđeo26012013

puno ti hvala,sad ću to redovno kontrolirat...naravno nisam očekivala čudo 3mj ću pit terapiju pa ponovit hormone

----------


## tetadoktor

stitnjaci treba cca 6 tjedana da se smiri uz pravu terapiju. samo pij euthyrox i smirit ce se

----------


## Konfuzija

> toliko visok tsh je problematican i mimo postupaka.


Moram te demantirati. Moj je bio 6,6 i nikakvih problema nisam imala osim povremene "knedle" u grlu (koju imam i sada kada je TSH 1,8). K tomu, nisam se debljala kao svaki normalan "hipo" nego čak i smršavila kilu-dvije.

----------


## žužy

Prošla sam cijelu temu i uglavnom nailazim na problem povišenog TSH.Što kada je snižen?
Evo moj je 0,50.Ref. vrij. su od 0,33 do 5.Dakle,on je u granicama ,ali mi  se čini nizak.

----------


## bubekica

> Moram te demantirati. Moj je bio 6,6 i nikakvih problema nisam imala osim povremene "knedle" u grlu (koju imam i sada kada je TSH 1,8). K tomu, nisam se debljala kao svaki normalan "hipo" nego čak i smršavila kilu-dvije.


Mislila sam na trudnocu mimo postupaka.

----------


## Vrci

> Prošla sam cijelu temu i uglavnom nailazim na problem povišenog TSH.Što kada je snižen?
> Evo moj je 0,50.Ref. vrij. su od 0,33 do 5.Dakle,on je u granicama ,ali mi  se čini nizak.


Moj je zadnijh godinu dana bio oko 0.65, nije to ništa prenisko, čini mi se.
Trenutno sam na Euthyroxu od 50

Ali morat ću na promjenu terapije, vadila sam tsh uz betu i sad je već 1.94. Brzo se to digne...

----------


## željkica

meni su već dva puta povećavali terapiju u trudnoći.

----------


## žužy

Znaći,moguče je da dobijem terapiju..
Vadila sam hormone štitnjače tražeči razlog neuspjelim trudnočama.

----------


## Konfuzija

*Bubekice*, mome socijalcu je taj moj od 6,6 bio ok. Od tada ga više ne pitam za mišljenje.  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

> Znaći,moguče je da dobijem terapiju..
> Vadila sam hormone štitnjače tražeči razlog neuspjelim trudnočama.


Euthyrox se daje za snizavanje tsh, mislim da je vrci mislila da joj je pod terapijom 0,65 i da je to uredan nalaz. Bolje da je tsh blizi donjoj nego gornjoj granici, puno bolje.

----------


## bubekica

> *Bubekice*, mome socijalcu je taj moj od 6,6 bio ok. Od tada ga više ne pitam za mišljenje.


No pa to i kazem.
Kad smo kod stitnjace, narucena sam 3.7. u leptir, idem i ja malo kopat.

----------


## Vrci

Da, ako je nizak ovako i bez terapije, meni je to ok. Dok nije ispod donje granice, super je

----------


## žužy

Ma kad svugdje čitam da je optimalno za trudnoču iznad 1,pa sam se zabrinula da mi je malo preniski.Ali da,bolje da je niži nego previsoki.
Evo i ostalo.. T3 - 1.58 (0.89-2.44)
                   T4 - 74.7 (62.6-150.8)
                  TSH - 0.51 (0.35-5.00)

----------


## Vrci

U trudnoći će ti ionako porasti. Čak i od stimulacije raste tsh. Tako da ne moraš brinuti. Veći je problem kada je tsh previsok

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Ma kad svugdje čitam da je optimalno za trudnoču iznad 1,pa sam se zabrinula da mi je malo preniski.Ali da,bolje da je niži nego previsoki.
> Evo i ostalo.. T3 - 1.58 (0.89-2.44)
>                    T4 - 74.7 (62.6-150.8)
>                   TSH - 0.51 (0.35-5.00)


Ma tko je rekao da je optimalno iznad 1 za trudnoću? Ja zatrudnila kad mi je bio ispod 1, a nisam mogla prije dok je bio viši i dok nisam imala terapiju. Ameri kažu da bi trebao biti ispod 1, ovi naši Europljani ispod 2. Sve u svemu ja kod tebe ne vidim uopće problem oko TSH

----------


## žužy

Fala cure..

----------


## anđeo26012013

a meni nije jasno kako sam ja uspjela ostat trudna s visokim tsh??

----------


## Vrci

Nekima radi probleme, nekima ne. Ali za razvoj bebe je potrebno pratiti tsh u trudnoci

Sent from my GT-P5110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Ginger

moj TSH je sad 2,6 i dr. je rekao da je ok, nikakvu terapiju nije spominjao
tu je negdje bio i prije postupka

u prethodne dvije trudnoće bio je i nešto veći, isto sve išlo bez terapije....

----------


## uporna

> a meni nije jasno kako sam ja uspjela ostat trudna s visokim tsh??


E pa ti imaš sreće da spadaš u žene koje sa visokim TSH ostanu trudne jer moj *bivši* endokrinolog je stalno odmahivao na moj TSH na gornjoj granici jer eto ostaju žene trudne i sa višim. Zato je bivši jer ja nisam bila ta sretnica dok nisam promijenila njega.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Nekima radi probleme, nekima ne. Ali za razvoj bebe je potrebno pratiti tsh u trudnoci
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Točno, ja sam pod nadzorom dr. svakih 6 tjedana upravo radi trudnoće, prije sam 2 put godišnje vadila hormone čisto da se vidi jel treba nešto regulirati (a to je sve krenulo radi neplodnosti) meni nikad nije bio niti jedan od hormona van granica ali je bilo dovoljno da mi smeta i da ne mogu zatrudniti dugi niz godina

----------


## Mali Mimi

Evo jedan zanimljivi linkić 
http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/Defa...aStranica=1247

----------


## Vrci

Mene samo zanima kako će mi srediti terapiju - inače prvo idem kod endice, pa vađenje krvi, i onda za neka 2tj nalaz dođe doma i piše terapija. Pa ako ću tako čekati do polovice 7.mj već ću biti dalje u trudnoći. Ne znam da li da još malo prije pregleda tamo odem i privatno izvaditi...

----------


## Konfuzija

Vrci, meni je moj dr. naglasio da je bitno da stalno vadim u istom labu.
Na Rebru se prvo izvadi krv, nalaz bude za koji dan, pošalju ti doma, ali i prije nego što dobiješ možeš doktoru, on naravno ima nalaz u bazi podataka i određuje terapiju. Meni je to ok.

----------


## željkica

*vrci* ja sam čim sam ostala trudna otišla vadit tsh i onda kod endokrinologa i povečala mi je dozu i sad svaka 3-4 tjedna vadim tsh i ft4,jesu tebi rekli da vadiš ft4?

----------


## Vrci

Meni inače u bolnici vade tsh, ft3 i ft4.
Uz betu sam samo vadila tsh.

----------


## Aerin

> anđeo treba malo vremena da se on smanji, vidjet ćeš nakon 3 mj uzimanja koliki će ti biti, ali ako i bude OK opet ponovi kad zahladi jer se drugačije crpi po ljeti u odnosu na zimu


Mozes mi ovo pojasnit? Tj zanima me kada je potrebna veca doza..ljeti ili zimi?

----------


## Aerin

> Znaći,moguče je da dobijem terapiju..
> Vadila sam hormone štitnjače tražeči razlog neuspjelim trudnočama.


Cekaj.. Kad je TSH prenizak onda je to hiper, a ti si u biti na granici.. Jesi bila kid endokrinologa? Mozda bis trebala otic oa da ti napravi daljnje pretrage  :Wink:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Mozes mi ovo pojasnit? Tj zanima me kada je potrebna veca doza..ljeti ili zimi?


Po zimi, po ljeti su smanjene potrebe za tim hormonom

----------


## Vrci

Meni je isto u bilo koje doba godine... Cijelo vrijeme sam na istoj terapiji bila i tsh bio jednak...

----------


## Aerin

> Ma tko je rekao da je optimalno iznad 1 za trudnoću? Ja zatrudnila kad mi je bio ispod 1, a nisam mogla prije dok je bio viši i dok nisam imala terapiju. Ameri kažu da bi trebao biti ispod 1, ovi naši Europljani ispod 2. Sve u svemu ja kod tebe ne vidim uopće problem oko TSH


Potpisujem ovo tsh je idealan oko 1 (moja endo tvrdi oko 2 al ja sam tvrdoglava pa se drzim ove oko 1)  :Wink:

----------


## Aerin

Ja ne znam koliki mi je trenutno tsh u 9om mi je bio 0,4 u 12om 0,09 i onda smo smanjili dozu sa 100 na 75 da bi mi u 3em tsh skocio na gornju granicu i bio 5nesto onda smo opet promjenili terapiju.. Jedan dan 100, drugi 75 i cim odem u postupak ili ostanem trudna dignuti na 100 vaditi krv i javiti se endicki..

Ja sad nakon O pijem 2 dana 100 pa onda 1 75mcg ne znam nisam pametna, privatno mogu vadit u Ri a ne da mi se uzimat GO zbog toga a moja opce prakse je skrta s uputnicama i njoj je 5 bilo U REDU  :gaah:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Meni je isto u bilo koje doba godine... Cijelo vrijeme sam na istoj terapiji bila i tsh bio jednak...


Ma i ja sam na istoj terapiji već dugo, na početku su mi postupno povećavali dok nije došlo do OK omjera, mislim da to važi prije nego se počne koristiti terapije, po teoriji mog dr. ako u tom slučaju izvadiš po ljeti neće biti isti rezultat kao po zimi

----------


## Aerin

Hmm svasta al pametan neki tsj tvoj doktor  :Smile:

----------


## Anemona

Moj TSH se spustio s skoro 9 na 3 za cca 3 tjedna pojačane terapije.

----------


## wanna be mommy

evo da i ja javim, da nakon 26 dana korištenja euthyroxa od 25 mg, moj TSH je sa 5,94 pao na 3,13!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## martinaP

Možda netko zna (nisam trudna niti planiram): TSH mi je oko 3, ali imam već dugo sve simptome hipotireoze. Na sistematskom me internist poslao napraviti TSH jer mu je moj vrat "izgledao kao hipo", ali je rekao da je 3 ok. Sad mi je jedna žena sa hipo bacila bubu u uho, rekavši da bi njezin endokrinolog sigurno htio spustiti taj moj TSH. Jeste kad čule nešto slično?

----------


## tetadoktor

izvadi antitijela na stitnjacu

----------


## ina33

U kontekstu IVF-a se čuje puno toga sličnog, jer su Ameri reki da je za trudnoću idealan ispod 2, ii tako nešto ako se dobro sjećam. To jest, moja ti je poruka da pitaš krivu publiku, osim ako ne namjeravaš ići u novu trudnoću, ovdje se visine TSH-a razmatraju primarno u kontekstu neplodnosti i trudnoće.

----------


## ina33

Za MarttinuP, ,još malo:

Kako to izgleda hypo vrat? Malo veća štitnjača? Ako je tkao, onda je i moj vrat hypo, a THS mi je varirao od 1-3,5 kad sam liječila neplodnost (nisam pila nikad lijekove za štitnjaču). I sad, nakon IVF-, a u laganim hormonskim promjenama, vadim ga svake god u sklopu sistematskog, ginćka i dr. opće su samo komentirale da će mi vjerojatno skočit preko granice i da bi tad trebala na terapiju,k ali kao OK ako svake godine vadim TSH, ove godine mi je opet oko 2, prošle godine je bio oko 4, ništa nisam koristila. 

U sklopu nepl. sam vadila i antitijela svojedobno - tada bio sve ok, povremeno bi i nakon neplodnosti (tj. nakon što sam prestala ići u postupke) užicala na sistematskom uzv štitnjače jer sam puno hormona popila pa kao kontrola, i stalno mi je kao malo povećana (i meni, i sestri, i mami), osim tog povećanja, sve ok.

Simptoma nekih lošeg osjećanja zasad nemam.

Ne znam pomaže li ti ovo.

----------


## martinaP

> U kontekstu IVF-a se čuje puno toga sličnog, jer su Ameri reki da je za trudnoću idealan ispod 2, ii tako nešto ako se dobro sjećam. To jest, moja ti je poruka da pitaš krivu publiku, osim ako ne namjeravaš ići u novu trudnoću, ovdje se visine TSH-a razmatraju primarno u kontekstu neplodnosti i trudnoće.


Pitala sam tu jer žene u MPO silom prilika više znaju o tome. A i u nekoj budućnosti možda bude i još jedna trudnoća u planu.

*tetadoktor,* planiram izvaditi antitijela, kad mi se dr vrati s g.o.

----------


## ina33

I, mislim da mi je i ovaj reproduktivni ginić kod kojeg sam svojedobno bila kad sam liječia neplodnost koji naginje štitnjača terapiji na pregledu odmah vizualno isto malo bio nezadovoljman izgledom vrata.... točnije reći primijetio izgled vrata.... ma ono, zapelo mu za njegov interni dijagnostički skener, preteška je riječ "nezadovoljan". Tako da to što ti je netko "nezadovoljan" izgledom vrata nije odmah neka panika.

Pođi od toga kako se ti osjećaš, ako ti nije za trudnoću. Ako je za trudnoću, onda bi ja bila sklonija držat se isto ispod 2. Normala je do 4,2 za opću populaciju, u hrvatskoj još uvijek, ako dobro kužim, nisu to spustili.

----------


## ina33

I da, to što su ti jednomo izmjerili 3 ništa specijano ne znači. Meni je dosad, a namjerila sam ga se (relativno) varirao od 1-4, u razdobolju od 10 godina, ali ne da stalno raste ili da stalno pada, nego "šara". Prošle godine u 5.-me je bio 4 i kao laganini panikica tipa moramo ovo držat na radaru (nevezano za trudnoću, ne pokušavam više), ove godine u 5.-me je bio 2. Ništa nisam koristila.

----------


## martinaP

*ina33*, da, valjda mi vrat izgleda kao da mi je uvećana štitnjača (doduše, još prije 12-13 god je moja tadašnja liječnica isto govorila, ali je TSH i tada bio u granicama). Ja se čak i nadam da bi bio problem u štitnjači, jer bi mi to objasnilo puno tegoba koje se vuku godinama, a na koje i nisam obraćala pažnju (jer je to tako oduvijek, valjda). Plus neke druge tegobe zadnjih 5-6 godina (zapravo od prvog poroda).

----------


## ina33

Kreni onda u obradu (antitijela, UZV štitnjače), jer ja se relativno dobro osjećam. Sve ovisi koliko ti je godina, puno simptoma i hormonalnih promjena preklapaju se sa simptomima štinjače (od ubrzanog rada srca, znojenja, male snage itd). Tj. koliko se meni čini, simptomi štitnjače mogu bit relativno nespecifični i poklapat se sa sto drugih stvari (tipa umor s manjkom željeza itd.). Ali, koliko shvaćam, ti si puno mlađa. Nađi dobrog endokrinca i kreni. Ko što svi govore, ne liječe se lab vrijednosti, nego simptomi. Veliki zagrljaj i sretno!

----------


## martinaP

Hvala  :Love:

----------


## ina33

A ni samo povećanje, tj povećan izgled ne mora značit neki poremećaj u funkciji - mojo sisterici je povećana od dječje dobi, sve uvijek uredno (osim toga), tri nezaštićena odnosa = tri trudnoće, osjeća se OK. Teško je bilo što reći samo na temelju informacije TSH 3, uvećana štitnjača, ali ako se ne osjećaš dobro, kreni u istragu svakako.

----------


## Anemona

martinaP, meni je ORL rekao da mi na temelju izgleda vrata ne bi nikad rekao da imam preoblema s štitnjačom.
Rekao je da imam tzv. "sportski vrat" kakav imaju žene koje se cijeli život bave sportom.

----------


## Aerin

> Možda netko zna (nisam trudna niti planiram): TSH mi je oko 3, ali imam već dugo sve simptome hipotireoze. Na sistematskom me internist poslao napraviti TSH jer mu je moj vrat "izgledao kao hipo", ali je rekao da je 3 ok. Sad mi je jedna žena sa hipo bacila bubu u uho, rekavši da bi njezin endokrinolog sigurno htio spustiti taj moj TSH. Jeste kad čule nešto slično?


Meni su hipotierozu otkrili iz antitijela, tsh, t3 i t4 su bili uredni i onda smo ih pratili dok nisu poceli rasti i tada sam dobila terapiju..
Moj savijet ti je vaditi ponovnoo tsh, ft3 i ft4 i obavezno ANTITIJELA, napraviti utz stitnjace i sa svim nalazima se naruciti u kbc kod endokrinologa jer sada mozda ne planiras trudnocu al nece uvijek biti tako..

Vidi mene 91 otkrili, 94e me detaljno obradili, od 97e na terapiji.. 2008/2009 ne znam tocno mi je ginekolog rekao da cu teze zatrudniti, a mm je odmahivao rukom.. Od ljeta 2010e se ne pazimo (al se nismo ni trudili) trudimo se aktivno od 5/2012 i bebe nema..

----------


## Anemona

Mene je iskreno šokiralo kad me endokrinolog na zadnjoj kontroli kad smo razgovarali o trudnoći pitao da li sam več u postupku potpomognute oplodnje.

----------


## Aerin

> Mene je iskreno šokiralo kad me endokrinolog na zadnjoj kontroli kad smo razgovarali o trudnoći pitao da li sam več u postupku potpomognute oplodnje.


Stvarno? Sta ti je tocno rekao? Imas neki savijet? Moja je samo rekla kako ne vidi da bi stitnjaca trebala biti razlog da ne zatrudnim, a da kad odrm u postupak dozu dignem za 25mcg

----------


## Vrci

Aerin, meni je neozbiljno da ti tako da da sama dižeš dozu

Ja danas bila na kontroli, kaže dr da je i u prvom tromjesečju trudnoće ok tsh do 2,5. A i da ide više, lako se regulira. Iskreno, meni se čini da ovako, e sad ti uzmi malo više liječenje baš i nije nešto predobro... Pa nek ti bude tsh sad kako treba. Kad zatrudniš odmah ideš na kontrolu i regulira ti dozu. Neće se ništa štetno dogoditi

----------


## željkica

> Stvarno? Sta ti je tocno rekao? Imas neki savijet? Moja je samo rekla kako ne vidi da bi stitnjaca trebala biti razlog da ne zatrudnim, a da kad odrm u postupak dozu dignem za 25mcg


da štitnjača ti može bit problem kod zatrudnjivanja,ja već godinama pijem lijek za nju a sad su mi  već 2 puta povećali dozu i sad je ok,tako da nemoj se igrat nego to ozbiljno shvati.

----------


## Aerin

Znaci da nista ne dizem? Nego nastav piti jedan dan 100mcg a drugi 75mcg kako mi je i rekla.. Ne znam zasto al kao i kad ostanem T da odmah dignem.. Ne kuzim ju..

----------


## Vrci

Pa meni je bolje da prvo izvadiš TSH i onda vidiš jel trebaš dizati i za koliko. Ovo mi zvuči kao da se njoj ne da toliko često te gledati...
Zapravo to možeš i sama vidjeti, ako ti je uredan, ostavi dozu. Ako raste, onda ju poslušaj

Jer meni je moja rekla, ok tsh ti je u redu. Kad zatrudniš, odmah dođi. Uz betu se izvadi tsh i odmah znaš na čemu si. Nije da će tjedan-dva-tri u trudnoći odmah tsh skočiti za 20, da nećeš stići reagirati. Ali to je moje mišljenje, meni taj Euthyrox nije baš tako bezazlen...
Zapravo mi je glupo, odeš u postupak, ne uspije, ti si digla terapiju, pa ti ona može i previše onda srušiti tsh

Uglavnom svašta je moguće

A koliko ti je bio zadnji puta?

----------


## željkica

potpisujem sve šta ti je vrci rekla da se ne ponavljam, u trudnoći štitnjaču kontroliraš svaki mjesec uz tsh vadiš i ft4.

----------


## Aerin

Ehhh maja prica ide ovako.. Pila sam jedan dan 50 drugi 75 tsh bio na gornjoj granici oko 5 i tada mi je digla terapiju na 75 svaki dan 10/2011 i rekla je da kada pocnemo radit na bebi neka si dignem svaki dan na 100.. Naravno ja to nisam napravila, a nisam niti ostajala trudna i onda mi je jedna pametna frendica rekla neka to napravim i dignem ja sredinom 7og na 100, vadim tsh u 9om on 0,4 reko ok al cinio mi se prenizak a na kontrolu sam isla tek u 12om i onda sam izvadila tsh privatno i bio je 0,09 shock otisla ja u hiper..

Ona se tada ogradjivala i napisala kako sam ja to samoinicijativno digla.. Ok terapija opet svaki dan 75 i kontrola u 4om..naravno tsh opet oko 5 a u međuvremenu su mi otkrili cistu na sitinjaci koju sam bila i punktirat i koja kao moze zbrkat tsh.. U glavnom NJOJ SE DEFINITIVNO NE DA MENE GLEDAT i orepise mi dozu jedan dan 100 drugi 75 i naruci me u 10om i opet kaze onu glupost..

Najgore od svega je sto moja dr opce prakse svaki put kaze da su mi nalazi ok (dok god su u granicama ref.vrijednosti) i ne voli davati uputnicu za vađenje hormona vise od 1 do 2 puta god jer kao to nije u redu.. Za privatno vadjenje moram u Ri a to mi sad nikako nije usput i morala bi uzet GO  :gaah:

----------


## Vrci

Tebe bi endokrinologica obvezno trebala bolje pratiti, ovo što ona radi nema smisla. Pa može se naći doza gdje budeš bila u redu. I ako ideš u MPO, i dr ti sazna da ti tako skače TSH, moguće da ne bude sretan
Lako ti se opet dogodi takav pad... Jer tijelu treba 6-8 tjedana da reagira na novu dozu. 

Tebi treba dobro uštimavanje doze s češćim kontrolama, barem dok se ne stabilizira.

----------


## Aerin

Hvala Vrci.. znam ALI to je kbc jedino da odem privatniku ..

----------


## Anemona

Aerin, meni se takvi skokovi događaju od minimalnih promjena doze. Znači u mjesec dana meni zna TSH skočiti s 0,nešto (ispod donje granice) do 9 i obrnuto.
U domu zdravlja se kod nas čeka nalaz cca 3 tjedna, a za to vrijeme ja več imam drugu situaciju, pa lijepo plaćam privatno nalaz po potrebi, a realna potreba kod mene bi bila svakih 4 tjedna.
Vadim rijeđe, radi financija.

----------


## Aerin

Da kod nas je isti slucaj..al da bi isla privatno moram u Rijeku pa mi nije bas usput al u trudnoci cu definitivno iskesirati svaki mj 100kn za tsh jer nema smisla cekati 3tj a kontrole ce mi biti svaki mjesec..

Eh da tada (krajem 8og 2012) sam pocela piti peruansku macu pa je mozda ona pridonjela toj promjeni tko zna..hmm u glavnom negdje u 10om sam prestala piti..endokrinologica nije nikad cula za to pa mi nije niti rekla jel mogu ili ne to piti..

----------


## Anemona

Aerin, naš ovih dana nabavila tu macu i sva se poveselila kako ću je početi piti i sad svigdje nalazim da osobe s Hašimotom ne smiju konzumirati macu.

----------


## Aerin

> Aerin, naš ovih dana nabavila tu macu i sva se poveselila kako ću je početi piti i sad svigdje nalazim da osobe s Hašimotom ne smiju konzumirati macu.


Da i ja tako, a ja sam prvi put citala o njoj u jednoj knjizi u kojoj ju ta zena bas nama preporucuje i nasla sam linkove o tome al na engleskom..

http://www.soulcysters.net/showthrea...idism-and-Maca

http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/macaq&a.htm

----------


## Aerin

Evo nasla sam nesto ovdije.. http://www.femmenessence.hr/proizvod...opauza-hormoni

8. Što ako uzimam lijekove za štitnjaču?
Zahvaljujući adaptogenom efektu Femmenessencea (što uključuje i djelovanje na štitnjaču), kupci koji uzimaju Thoxine/Oroxine ili biljne preparate kao nadomjestak za nedovoljno aktivnu štitnjaču (npr. Hashimoto) trebaju biti pažljivo praćeni kako bi se izbjegla mogućnost predoziranja.
Kliničke studije Femmenessencea provedene su na ženama kod kojih je funkcija štitnjače i drugih endokrinih žlijezda bila u granicama normalnih laboratorijskih vrijednosti. Ako uzimate hormone štitnjače ili druge lijekove, trebali biste se posavjetovati s nadležnim liječnikom. Nadzor razine hormona može indicirati smanjenje terapijskih doza u skladu s razinom reakcije koju vaše tijelo ima na Femmenessence.

Zbog toga mi je doza bila pre jaka, a kad smo smanjili pre slaba jer sam prestala uzimati macu..

----------


## Anemona

Evo za mjesec dana imam kontrolu kod endokrinologa, mogu pitati za macu.

----------


## Aerin

Ajde bas me zanima jel tvoj endic zna vise od moje.. Ja sam postavila upit na femmenessence pa cekam odgovor, imaju i gonekologa koji odgovara na pitanja al nije mi se dalo zvati..

----------


## linalena

zadnji mjereni TSH (prije godinu i pol) je 1 . znam da je to super, a pogotovo za mojih 41-god
no kako inače imam povećanu štitnjaču svake 2 godine radim komplet pretraga na VV i  dok mi je rekao da čim zatrudnim da se javim jer može poluditi a to se treba kontrolirati

danas sam skupa s drugom betom, vadila i TSH i iznosi 2,74

pretpostavljam da je povišen zbog postupka, ali kaj mislite nije to ništa alarmantno. Dosta mi je ovih uzbuđenja i niskog tlaka

----------


## Ginger

> danas sam skupa s drugom betom, vadila i TSH i iznosi 2,74


draga, ja ti nisam dovoljno u tematici da bih ti davala neke savjete, za to ipak trebaš konzultirati svog dr.

do tada, mogu te utješiti da je moj TSH uvijek između 2,5-2,7
takav mi je bio i u prve dvije trudnoće, takav je i sada
moj MPO dr. veli, kad je sve skupa pogledao, da je sve ok i da ne trebam nikakvu terapiju
ništa nisam uzimala niti u prethodne dvije trudnoće

ti javi što je tebi rečeno 
 :Kiss:

----------


## Vrci

Ponavljam, meni je endokrinologica rekla da se u prvom tromjesečju trudnoće preporuča tsh do 2,5.

Na tvom mjestu bih se naručila kod endokrinologa na raniju kontrolu. Ako si na VV možeš napraviti kao i ja - uzmeš uputnicu za kontrolu i samo se javiš na šalter onoj sestri, kažeš da si trudna i da ti je tsh narastao. Mene su tako primili preko reda (samo ja sam prije zvala da pitam što s naručivanjem, rekli su da samo dođem)

----------


## linalena

e tako ću Vrci učiniti, samo trebam po uputnicu

----------


## Ginger

evo, sad sam išla gledati nalaz koji sam radila negdje u 8-9 tt
TSH je 2,6 
ft4 je 16

----------


## Vrci

Jer je meni i endokrinologica rekla da se javim na redovnu kontrolu ili po potrebi ranije (i onda navela ako zatrudnim)

Isto sam rekla da sam vadila tsh uz betu, moj je bio na 1.94. Za sada je to ok, rekla da ćemo vidjeti, ako je narastao preko 2.5 povećat će mi terapiju

----------


## Vrci

> evo, sad sam išla gledati nalaz koji sam radila negdje u 8-9 tt
> TSH je 2,6 
> ft4 je 16


Jel ti imaš inače problema sa štitnjačom? Ili je to bilo redovno?

----------


## Anemona

I meni na VV kažu u slučaju trudnoće doči odmah samo tamo s uputnicom.

Inače u 1. trudnoći TSH mi je bio preko 3 prije začeća, dr. odmahnuo, rekao ok,... trebalo mi je preko godinu dana da zatrudnim.

----------


## Vrci

Da, što se toga tiče, endokrinološka na VV je super, svaka pohvala.

Meni je rekla dr da će me telefonski nazvati ako hitno treba nova doza, ako ne, dobit ću nalaz poštom

----------


## linalena

sredili i to, uputnica će me čekati kod dr da ne moram čekati u čekaoni
odem sutra ujutro gore, jel zna netko jel mogu doći oko 10

ja imam samo povećanu, antitijela su mi OK, sada nisam ni vadila one druge ft hormone

hvala vam puno, ne želim ništa prepustiti slučaju

----------


## Vrci

E ček, poslat ću ti PM  :Smile:

----------


## Anemona

> sredili i to, uputnica će me čekati kod dr da ne moram čekati u čekaoni
> odem sutra ujutro gore, jel zna netko jel mogu doći oko 10


Pretpostavljam da da, jer mene znaju naručivati u svako vrijeme i u 8 i oko 13,...
Evo ti direktni broj: 01/235-3904 zoveš između 13 i 15.
Nazovi sad poslije 13 i pitaj da li netko sutra radi - počeli su godišnji.

----------


## Ginger

> Jel ti imaš inače problema sa štitnjačom? Ili je to bilo redovno?


nemam draga, sve 5 inače
vadila sam prije postupka i sad me moj mpo-vac tražio da ponovim u trudnoći
možda i to ima veze što inače nemam problema...
ne znam, nisam previše kopala po toj tematici, jer je sve bilo ok

----------


## Vrci

Evo i ja sam onaj broj poslala lini  :Smile: 

Da, drugačije je kad inače nemaš problema, nama više paze na taj tsh kada već imamo neke indikacije/bolesti

----------


## linalena

je cure, eto zahvaljajući vama već sutra idem na VV, rekli mi samo da dođem ujutro iza 9

----------


## željkica

moj tsh kad sam ostala trudna je skočio na 5,57 i dr mi je povećala dozu 3x tjedno 125 mg ostali dani po 100 mg,zatim je tsh pao na 2,28 ft4 12,0 i opet mi je promjenila terapiju svaki dan 125 a ned 100 i evo sad je tsh 1,93 ft4 11,40, za 3 tjedna idem opet vadit nadam se da će ostat uredu.
lina super da ideš odmah sutra ,jel piješ ljekove inače?

----------


## bubekica

evo mog iskustva, mozda nekome pomogne.
3/2012 TSH 3.08; T4 91.7; T3 1.6

10/2012 stimulacija gonalima, IVF kojem prethodi jednomjesecno koristenje kelpa na preporuku mpo doktorice
kelp prestajem uzimati nakon negativne bete.

11/2012 TSH 2.2; hTG-At 25.0; TPO-At <10; fT4 18.7; fT3 5.3
uredan nalaz ali meni vrag i dalje neda mira i dogovaram konzultacije u poliklinici Leptir

7/2013 TSH 2.66; T3 2.0; T4 101
dobivam terapiju 12.5mcg Euthyrox, nakon 2 tjedna prelazim na 25mcg, kontrola za 2 mjeseca s nalazom fT4 i TSH. veli doktor Škaro da bi za postupak trebalo TSH drzati ispod 2.0.

----------


## linalena

propisali mi najmanju terapiju jel 25mg Eutyroxa, za 3 tjedna kontrola

----------


## Vrci

Super, eto i to si brzo riješila  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

dal taj Eutyrox ima kakve nuspojave?

pijem ga ujutro i vrijeme utrića, jedino kaj si moram očistiti ladicu uz uzglavlje jer imam svakojakih lijekova pa da ne fulam :Laughing:

----------


## 123beba

Ja nisam imala nikakve nuspojave nikada... Mogu samo reći da od kada gapijem se osjećam bolje... No, ja imam samo ujutro za popiti natašte i nakon toga ne uzimam nikakve druge ljekove ili npr. željezo barem 4 h.

----------


## Vrci

Niti ja nisam imala nuspojave. Samo mi se nije slagao s metforminom, ako sam ih preblizu popila, dobila sam proljev... Sad sam to skužila i sve je ok

Pola sata nakon E ne smiješ jesti, ja to produljim na sat-dva, jer moram uz doručak popiti metformin

I ja isto, negdje oko pola 6, 6 popijem Euthyrox i stavim utriće

----------


## željkica

ni ja nisam imala nikad nuspojave znam da ga treba natašte popit a to da se nesmi jest pola sata nakon prvi put čujem,al dobro je znat!

----------


## Mali Mimi

željkice to ti piše u uputstvima, ali ni ja se baš ne pridržavam strogo toga

----------


## Vrci

Ja samo par puta nisam čekala pola sata (kada nisam bila u prilici), inače se uvijek toga pridržavam. I meni je to doktor rekao, jer kaže da se s hranom sporije apsorbira, ili se ne apsorbira tableta do kraja, pa nije isti utjecaj

----------


## Anemona

> željkice to ti piše u uputstvima, ali ni ja se baš ne pridržavam strogo toga


Meni je svaki dr. rekao da se toga treba stroga pridržavati.
Popijem kad ustanem i taman dok dođem na posao, prođe pola sata.

Što se tiče nuspojava, kod izmjene doze "na višu" uskoro me počne hvatati jaka glad, ali to traje par dana, dalje je ok.

----------


## željkica

meni ni jedan do sad,i ja je pijem ujutro prije posla a jedem tek oko 9 tako da je to to!

----------


## linalena

Zapravo je mene više zanimala djelovanje, ono kako osjetimo da djeluje? OK smanji TSH, no kako se to reflektira na naše tijelo

hvala vam svima na odgovrima

----------


## Vrci

Ja stvarno nisam imala nikakve znakove da uzimam E... ok smanjila mi se suha koža (jer mi je tsh tad bio preko 20) i više ne osjetim knedlu u grlu. Ostalo sve normalno

----------


## bubekica

Cure, ja konacno nakon 2 godine imam normalan apetit. Muku sam mucila s ogromnim potrebama za hranom, pogotovo slatkim. Jel moguce da je to od euthyroxa? Pijem ga tek par dana i zbilja minimalnu dozu.

----------


## 123beba

Ja se od njega osjećam generalno bolje... Nisam toliko umorna, zimogrozna... Naravno, to je ono što sam primjetila prije trudnoće jer kasnije ne znam što bi bilo od trudnoće a što od lijeka  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

Pitanje za mame koje su na terapiji euthyroxom, nakon koliko vam se tsh vratio u normalu nakon poroda?
Imam hashimoto i na terapiji euthyroxa sam 4 godine. Tsh mi se držao oko 3-3.5. Pred trudnoću mi je dr povećala dozu lijeka da padne na oko 2.5. U trudnoći sam se redovito kontrolirala i uz povremena povećanja doze, bio je 2.5-3.5.
Nakon što sam rodila, drastičan pad na 0.0045. Smanjivali dozu dva puta, i sada je opet bio 0.004, uz blago povišeni ft4 (što je znak da je još uvijek prevelika doza). Prošlo je 4 mjeseca od poroda.

----------


## linalena

Bubi nadam se da je i da će ti pomoći. Vidla sam na uputama da piše nešto tipa "ovo nije lijek za mršavljenje" pa pretpostravljam da bi trebao smanjiti apetit. Ja sam na 25 nečega eto 3 dana, i osjećam povećanu glad , no to mi se čini pojavilo i prije prve tablete, tako da se nadam da je to moja beba

----------


## 123beba

Linalena, to je tvoja bebica!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:  samo vi papajte!  :Smile:

----------


## boss

linalena  glad ti je od trudnoce a ne od tableta , nemoj da te iznenadi ako u ovaj prvi mjesec skines nesto kila i ako budes hiperaktivna. ja kad sam krenula piti u prvih 15 dana ostala bez 4 kilograma.

----------


## Anemona

Kad otiđem u blagi hiper radi terapije, skoro pa nikad mi ne pada kilaža, samo imam sve ostale simptome hipera.

----------


## linalena

je već imam manje, 2 dana =1kg

ma znate malo me to uzbunjuje jer još nisam vidla svoju točkicu a imam vražji analitički um pa sve mjerka i analizira

jel inače povišeni TSH znači usporeni metabolizam, sporiju probavu, lakše debljanje, umor? kako je meni dijagnosticirna struma bez promjena u hormonima iskreno nikada nisam ulazila u dalju problematiku

----------


## Anemona

> je već imam manje, 2 dana =1kg
> 
> ma znate malo me to uzbunjuje jer još nisam vidla svoju točkicu a imam vražji analitički um pa sve mjerka i analizira
> 
> jel inače povišeni TSH znači usporeni metabolizam, sporiju probavu, lakše debljanje, umor? kako je meni dijagnosticirna struma bez promjena u hormonima iskreno nikada nisam ulazila u dalju problematiku


Da, povišeni TSH - hipotireoza - usporeni metabolizam.
Sniženi TSH - hipertireoza - ubrzani metabolizam.

----------


## snelly85

Curke,pisala sam već ovdje u mojoj hiper...meni je već 6mj tsh 0,05 i nikako da se povisi,t4 konstantno pada i nikako da se smiri.Da li to znači da hiper nije pod kontrolom?Da li se t4 trebao zadržat sam na nekoj srednjoj vrijednosti ili je normalno da pada?Da li je istina da ako odem u hipo (jer je tsh već blizu donje granice) daće se tsh počet sam povisivat.Krv kontroliram svaki mjesec ali šta se tiče tsh nema promijena.Doktor mi stalno govori da treba biti strpljiv jer se hiper liječi najmanje godinu dana...Meni sve to nekak ne miriše na dobro...mislim da nekaj doktor ne radi kak treba...Svaka povijet bolesti jednaka,t4 u granicama,tsh 0,05 nastaviti terapiju PTU.Kontrola za mjesec dana sa nalazima...kaj vi mislite jel to ok?Hvalana odgovorima

----------


## Vrci

Ja nisam imala problema s padanjem/rastom kila, kako god tsh bio. Jedino su kile pale s metforminom, ali to je očito vezano uz inzulin i pcos.

----------


## Mali Mimi

snelly a da odeš po drugo mišljenje, jel ti dr. mijenja terapiju ili?

----------


## sejla

Meni je ulazak u hiper po porodu uzrokovao nagli pad kila (u par dana nakon poroda ošlo 14kg dolje, a 9 ukupno dobila u trudnoći  :Shock: ). Sad više ne pada dolje, ali nisam se još ni vratila na predtrudničku.  Sad se dobro osjećam pa me ne brine tolko, al se nadam da će se brzo ustabiljiti....

ajme sneli, već pola godine i kaže da će trajat najmanje godinu  :Shock:  Uf, nadam se da nam neće toliko trebat da se unormalizira. Meni je smanjila euthyrox već dva puta, a povećani ft4 je znak prevelike doze lijeka.

----------


## *meri*

> Pitanje za mame koje su na terapiji euthyroxom, nakon koliko vam se tsh vratio u normalu nakon poroda?
> Imam hashimoto i na terapiji euthyroxa sam 4 godine. Tsh mi se držao oko 3-3.5. Pred trudnoću mi je dr povećala dozu lijeka da padne na oko 2.5. U trudnoći sam se redovito kontrolirala i uz povremena povećanja doze, bio je 2.5-3.5.
> Nakon što sam rodila, drastičan pad na 0.0045. Smanjivali dozu dva puta, i sada je opet bio 0.004, uz blago povišeni ft4 (što je znak da je još uvijek prevelika doza). Prošlo je 4 mjeseca od poroda.


meni je trebalo cca godinu dana da mi se vrati u normalu

----------


## linalena

danas popila 4 tabletu, od jučer lakša za 1kg?? kažu mi da super kaj sam odma otišla endokrinologu
i vidla danas točkicu

----------


## boss

linalena i meni na pocetku su kilogrami padali strasnom brzinom al se brzo navikne organizam i sve se to fino ustabili.

----------


## Aerin

> Kad otiđem u blagi hiper radi terapije, skoro pa nikad mi ne pada kilaža, samo imam sve ostale simptome hipera.


 I ja isto tako.. najmanji TSH mi je bio 0,09

----------


## Vrci

Ja za sad ne trebam povećavati dozu Euthyroxa.
12.6. TSH 1,94, danas došao nalaz od 2.7., TSH 1,97. Idealno

Ja ostala u čudu, ali neka se i dalje tako drži

----------


## Loly

Cure evo prikupljam lagano nalaze, planiramo 6. put u postupak u 9. misecu. Danas došli hormoni štitnjače, TSH 2,36 a ft4 17,3.
Čitam da TSH triba biti ispod 2 i niže za trudnoću, pa nisam pametna dali da se javim endokrinologu, ginekologu ili je nalaz ok?

----------


## bubekica

vecina ginekologa ce ti reci da je nalaz ok, sto i jest, mozes procitati moje iskustvo par postova iznad. ako ipak zelis spustati tsh na optimalnu razinu, moja preporuka ti je dr. skaro u poliklinici leptir.

----------


## Loly

> vecina ginekologa ce ti reci da je nalaz ok, sto i jest, mozes procitati moje iskustvo par postova iznad. ako ipak zelis spustati tsh na optimalnu razinu, moja preporuka ti je dr. skaro u poliklinici leptir.


Fala!

----------


## anđeo26012013

gdje najranije mogu doći na red za hormne štitnjaće i antiTPO u Zagrebu i koliko se čeka???

----------


## bubekica

> gdje najranije mogu doći na red za hormne štitnjaće i antiTPO u Zagrebu i koliko se čeka???


Na nuklearnoj na rebru se ne narucuje, mislim da se od 7 vadi.

----------


## anđeo26012013

hvala hvala puno

----------


## bubekica

Podsjetite me - ako ujutro vadim tsh, euthyrox pijem nakon vadjenja krvi?

----------


## Konfuzija

Tak je. Mislim da vrijedi i za popodne. :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

Da. Pijes nakon vađenja... I samo im napomenes to...

----------


## 123beba

Konfuzija, imamo isti tajming  :Wink:

----------


## bubekica

Thnx curke brzice!

----------


## željkica

> Podsjetite me - ako ujutro vadim tsh, euthyrox pijem nakon vadjenja krvi?


ja ga uvijek pijem prije vađenja !!!!!!

----------


## anđeo26012013

da pije se nakon vađenja,ja nisam znala,al to ne utječe na nalaz tsh koji je meni bitan,već na t4

----------


## bubekica

vadim ja i ft4, zbog njega sam zapravo i mislila da postoji caka, logicno je jelte  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Moja endokrinologica mi je rekla da nije bitno. Ovisi o labu i doktoru očito

----------


## Anemona

Uvijek pijem terapiju prije vađenja krvi, nitko mi nije rekao drugačije.

----------


## tetadoktor

> Uvijek pijem terapiju prije vađenja krvi, nitko mi nije rekao drugačije.


i ja sad već duže vrijeme radim ovako po doktorovom nalogu. dok mi nije bila "sređena" štitnjača vadila sam krv natašte, a nakon što se unormalila, izvadim nakon terapije da se vidi da li je ta terapija dobro određena.

----------


## amazonka

I ja vadim krv nakon terapije...
upravo da vidim da li funkcionira

----------


## bubekica

izvadila jutros nataste, znaci nakon skoro 2mj. euthyroxa 25mxg, TSH pao s 2,66 na 2,08. ft4 je 14,9  (tabletu sam popila nakon vadjenja). u srijedu sam na kontroli u leptiru.

----------


## Konfuzija

Pa to ti je ok, bubi. Moj je TSH 1,83, fT4 14,4 uz terapiju 50/75, ali mi je dr. preporučio da u stimulaciji pijem 75 svaki dan. Valjda se tada više troši. Možda da pitaš i ti svoga doca.

----------


## bubekica

je, je, narucio me da dodjem prije postupka da prilagodimo terapiju, idem u srijedu.

----------


## bubekica

Terapija povecana na 37,5mcg iliti tabletica i pol, ako bude poz beta, javljam mu se s nalazom tsh i ft4, u suprotnom kontrola za 3-4mj. I nikako nije zadovoljan mojim vecernjim aktivnostima...

----------


## tetadoktor

drago mi je da ti je terapija na tragu onog što smo pričale!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

ej  cure
moze  savjet
prije  trudnoce  sam  imala   tsh uvijek  oko  3  -3,50
onda  sam  pila  eutirox  2mj  prije  ivf  zadnjeg ,  ostala  trudna   sve  znate  .....u trudnoci  tsh  pao   ispod  2 
i  sad   3mj  od  spontanog  ja  isla  ponovit  tsh  da  bi  pocela  ponovo  pit  eutirox  ako je potrebno  prije  ivf  koji planiram  u 11mj kad  ono  1.95  tsh
svasta, nikad  mi nije bio tako nizak  ....od cega  je  on  ostao  nizak  kao  i  u trudnoci  pitam se  ?  
da  ponovim opet  za mjesec  dana  ?  
inace  on varira  zar  ne....moze  opet  skocit  na  3  jelda

----------


## Konfuzija

Trebala bi uvijek vaditi u istom laboratoriju i da, ja bih na tvom mjestu ponovno izvadila. Ti si po uputi endokrinologa prestala piti Euthyrox? Mislim da većina nas neprestano pije.

----------


## crvenkapica77

ne,  po  endokrinologu ja  uopce  nisam nikad  ni trebala  piti-  jer  mi je tsh  u redu,  iako je  oko 3  
vec  sam ja  prestala  piti  eutirox  jer  nisam vise  trudna  ....
pila sam  eutirox   po preporuci  mpo lijecnika  ( tipa  aj da  probamo  i to  ) 
vadim uvijek u istom  laboratoriju

----------


## Anemona

crvenkapice, meni TSH jako varira, sve ti je to normalno.

----------


## željkica

*crvenkapice* al ako ti je tsh prije trudnoće oko 3-3,50 mislim da bi trebala bit na nekoj terapiji,meni je moja endokrinologica  rekla da bolje da je niži i povećala mi dozu,prije samog postupka sam išla na kontrole tsh a sa mpo dr uopće nisam raspravljala o tome samo sam  mu rekla  koliki mi je tsh i koju terapiju pijem.

----------


## Konfuzija

Dosta smo o tome pričale ovdje i iskustva su takva da je za MPO najbolje ako je TSH 1-2, ja bih ga češće kontrolirala i našla si endokrinologa koji ima sluha za MPO.

----------


## Aerin

Potpisujem konfuziju, a na tvom mjestu bi izvadila i ft3 i ft4 i antitijela stitnjace da se vidi dal je s njom sve ok..
Poznajem jos jedan par koji je pio euthyrox (njih oboje) i ona je odmah iduci mj ostala trudna  :Smile: 

Uvijek je za trudnocu biti bolje na granici sa hiper ali kod nas hashimotka (koje pijemo prirodne hormone k tome) nije ni to pravilo vec visina ft3 i ft4 a tsh moze biti i 0,06

----------


## crvenkapica77

sve sam ja to vadila    vise  puta  , sve mi je  ok,  samo sto  tsh  varira
znaci  da  pijem  eutirox  na svoju ruku  jer  mpo dr. veli  ne trebam  piti  i  endokrinolog  kaze  ne trebam  piti

----------


## bubekica

> sve sam ja to vadila    vise  puta  , sve mi je  ok,  samo sto  tsh  varira
> znaci  da  pijem  eutirox  na svoju ruku  jer  mpo dr. veli  ne trebam  piti  i  endokrinolog  kaze  ne trebam  piti


Promijeni endokrinca. Ja ti mogu preporuciti dr skaru u leptiru, al to je i zg...

----------


## željkica

> sve sam ja to vadila    vise  puta  , sve mi je  ok,  samo sto  tsh  varira
> znaci  da  pijem  eutirox  na svoju ruku  jer  mpo dr. veli  ne trebam  piti  i  endokrinolog  kaze  ne trebam  piti


ma nemoj pit na svoju ruku, ja ti idem kod dr.Novak za štitnjaču i jako je dobra ona ti je u kbc split.

----------


## Lajka

Dobra večer.
evo, prvi put sam tu, pa lijepi pozdrav svima.
danas sam dobila nalaze hormona štitnjače, Ft4 je 20,1, Ft3 je 5,3 a TSH je 6.

Moja je priča takva da sam prije 3 godine imala izvanmateričnu, dijagnoza je "samo" začepljeni jajovodi, odnosno sada samo jedan jajovod jer su mi drugi tada izvadili. Slijedom toga jedina mi je opcija za začeće IVF (mislim da je to skraćenica, ne da mi se sad ići gledati..), nikakve lijekove ne koristim niti sam koristila, i tek sam sada krenula na ta propisana skupljanja podataka za postupak na koji sam naručena za oko mjesec dana.

Sa štitnjačom imam problema od puberteta, dva-tri puta sam tada vadila iste te hormone i taj TSH je i tada, znači prije oko 20ak godina bio isto tako što graničan, što povišen, ali nikad nisam počela uzimati nikakvu terapiju i tako je to ostalo, evo i do sada, ali sad me iznanadila tako visoka koncentracija. 
Pa sam krenula u istraživanja po internetu - i, naravno, imam što vidjeti  :Shock: 

Dakle, moje je pitanje, hoće li to utjecati na početak postupka, mislite li da će me doktor unatoč tome uzeti ili ću morati na dodatne terapije za snižavanje?
Sutra idem svom običnom liječniku, da li da ga tražim uputnicu i za ta neka antitetijela što čitam da se trebaju izvaditi ako je TSH povišen??

Inače, prije dvije godine sam radila UZV štitnjače koji je bio uredan.

Nekako me sve to skupa užasno živcira i nemam uopće strpljenja za to, tako da se bojim da bih mogla odustati od svega već na samom početku  :Rolling Eyes: 
Nadam se da doktor neće biti cjepidlaka, nego da će me uzeti u postupak unatoč tome; a drugo još nisam ni napravila, ko zna kakvi su tek ti rezultati... :Rolling Eyes: 
Hvala!

----------


## Konfuzija

*Lajka*, nadam se da će tvoj doktor tražiti da sniziš TSH prije postupka (idealan je 1-2) i to ne zato što je cjepidlaka nego zato što su ti s ovakvim TSH šanse za uspjeh slabe. Dobit ćeš terapiju Euthyroxom i ja bih se odmah javila endokrinologu, a bilo bi dobro provjeriti i antitijela.

----------


## Lajka

> *Lajka*, nadam se da će tvoj doktor tražiti da sniziš TSH prije postupka (idealan je 1-2) i to ne zato što je cjepidlaka nego zato što su ti s ovakvim TSH šanse za uspjeh slabe. Dobit ćeš terapiju Euthyroxom i ja bih se odmah javila endokrinologu, a bilo bi dobro provjeriti i antitijela.


Hvala na odgovoru.
Dalje: koliko dugo traje taj proces snizavanja? Velim,danas idem svom lijecniku opce prakse, moze li mi on propisati taj lijek? Pitat cu ga i za rndokrinloga,kojem da se narucim?
Za mjesec dana sam narucena na postupak, a zbog ovog mislim da nema sanse da odmah to i obavim.
Nevolja nikad ne dolazi sama  :Sad:

----------


## Vrci

Da,po novim pravilima opca praksa dosta i lijeci stitnjacu, al mogu te slati i kod endo u bolnicu. Ovisi o opcoj praksi kako cesto ce te slati i koliko se razumije

Opca praksa ti pise recept za euthyrox. Snizavanje... a par tjedana sigurno. Kazu da se tocno djelovanje doze vidi za 4-6 tj,ali vec i prije bi ti tsh trebao krenuti dolje

----------


## Lajka

ništa...
evo, da javim da moj doktor opće prakse uopće nije bio zabrinut zbog takve vrijednosti TSH, rekao je da je to tek granična vrijednost, i da nema potrebe za nekim tabletama, da te tablete povisuju ft3 i ft4 da bi se tsh snizio; a da su mi oni ionako dosta visoki, odn.da nema potrebe da budu još i viši da bi se ovaj snizio. Nije mi htio napisati ni uputnicu za endokrinologa.
Gin također nije bio ništa zabrinut; uglavnom, obojica su rekli da će o tome odlučiti doktor za oplodnju... 
Tako da preostaje čekanje do toga... :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

*lajka* odakle si? preporucam ti da odes privatno kod endokrinologa i potpisujem konfuziju.

----------


## Konfuzija

> ništa...
> evo, da javim da moj doktor opće prakse uopće nije bio zabrinut zbog takve vrijednosti TSH, rekao je da je to tek granična vrijednost, i da nema potrebe za nekim tabletama, da te tablete povisuju ft3 i ft4 da bi se tsh snizio; a da su mi oni ionako dosta visoki, odn.da nema potrebe da budu još i viši da bi se ovaj snizio. Nije mi htio napisati ni uputnicu za endokrinologa.


Joj, blago nama s općom praksom koja zna sve!  :Mad: 

I još jedna crtica koja isto tako zorno prikazuje stanje našeg zdravstva. Dođete li vaditi krv u jednu ustanovu i sa sobom imate uputnicu (opće prakse) kojom se traže određene pretrage, oni vam to neće napraviti ako ih nije tražio njihov specijalist, a ne možete doći do njihovog specijalista ako niste obavili pretrage. Pod uvjetom da bi vas sveznajući opći praktičar uopće pustio. Konkretno, radi se o antitijelima... Kvaka 22.  :Smile:  
I onda jedna od zaposlenica tamo glasno prigovara zašto je netko došao vaditi krv nakon *samo* 6 mj. Euthyroxa. 
Koji smo mi luzeri i krave muzare! :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## amazonka

Lajka, TSH trebaš sniziti kao što su cure već i rekle.
Možda ti i je najbolji put privatni endokrinolog ili dobar MPO-ovac
koji pazi na hormone...

A ovo oko našeg zdravstva i kafkijanskog procesa oko uputnica
moja dr opće prakse ni ne zna što su antitijela :Shock: 
da luzeri smo...ali tko nam je više i kriv za to!

----------


## 123beba

Potpis na sve što su ti cure već pisale... Moj tsh je bio i oko 7 i oko 4 pa sam morala na terapiju da bi se spustio pa da možemo u postupak. U postupak smo krenuli kad je tsh došao na 1,8... Sretno sa dr. I želim ti da čim prije to riješis i krenes po svoju bebicu!

----------


## sretna 1506

> ej  cure
> moze  savjet
> prije  trudnoce  sam  imala   tsh uvijek  oko  3  -3,50
> onda  sam  pila  eutirox  2mj  prije  ivf  zadnjeg ,  ostala  trudna   sve  znate  .....u trudnoci  tsh  pao   ispod  2 
> i  sad   3mj  od  spontanog  ja  isla  ponovit  tsh  da  bi  pocela  ponovo  pit  eutirox  ako je potrebno  prije  ivf  koji planiram  u 11mj kad  ono  1.95  tsh
> svasta, nikad  mi nije bio tako nizak  ....od cega  je  on  ostao  nizak  kao  i  u trudnoci  pitam se  ?  
> da  ponovim opet  za mjesec  dana  ?  
> inace  on varira  zar  ne....moze  opet  skocit  na  3  jelda


Ja isto prestala piti eutirox nakon neuspješnog postupka :Shock: ,inače mi ga je dao endokr.dr.Novak,tsh mi je 3,5.To je bilo prije 3 mj.
Sad isto planiram ponoviti nalaze jer nadam se u postupak kao i ti,11 mj.Da li je netko od vas smršavio od uzimanja eutiroxa?

----------


## Konfuzija

Nešto malo, 1-2 kg.

----------


## tetadoktor

i meni je otišlo 2 kg

----------


## tetadoktor

ali sa stimulacijom dobijem 3-4 kg

----------


## sretna 1506

> i meni je otišlo 2 kg


Ai meni oko 2 kg ali to se odmah primjeti,zato sam i prestala uzimati tbl ali teško mi vratiti te 2 kilice nazad a jedem ajme apetita :njam:

----------


## suzy.s

bok cure!!!
uz moju dugogodišnju MPO priču i dvije zadnje biokemijske trudnoće sad su mi otkrili i hiperaktivnu štitnjaću. na terapiji sam 1mj. sa tabletama PROPILTIOURACIL 3*1/2 i sad je moj nalaz ovakav:t3 i t4 u granicama normale 
                                                                    tsh 0,01
                                                                    atpo 600 (0-34)

                                                                    atg 381 (0-115)
dali  neka od vas ima sličnu situaciju i dali je dobila "zeleno svijetlo" da može na MPO???????????? JA PLANIRALA10 mj i sad neznam šta će biti???!!!

----------


## amazonka

Antitijela su ti iznad referentne vrijednosti,
Primaj terapiju i slušaj liječnika. 
Kod mene je bila slična situacija,
u postupak sam nakon ponovljenih nalaza i 
terapije Euthyroxom išla nakon tri mjeseca.

----------


## Konfuzija

*Sretna*, koliko ja znam Euthyrox treba uzimati bez prekida ako se planiraš baviti MPO-om i naravno redovito se kontrolirati. Ja sam isto mršavica, ali mi nije ni palo pamet prestati s terapijom.
*Suzy*, ne znam puno o hiperu, ali povišena antitijela u trudnoći nisu dobra vijest. Prolaze kroz posteljicu u prvom tromjesečju i mogu napraviti svašta... Sretno!

----------


## sretna 1506

> *Sretna*, koliko ja znam Euthyrox treba uzimati bez prekida ako se planiraš baviti MPO-om i naravno redovito se kontrolirati. Ja sam isto mršavica, ali mi nije ni palo pamet prestati s terapijom.
> *Suzy*, ne znam puno o hiperu, ali povišena antitijela u trudnoći nisu dobra vijest. Prolaze kroz posteljicu u prvom tromjesečju i mogu napraviti svašta... Sretno!


Ja sam prestala uzimati nakon neg.bete,pa šta ću sad? Taman planiram ovih dana ponovit tsh,jer plan je 11 mj.u postupak.Inače radila sam uzv štit.sve ok,antitijela su isto ok,samo tsh oko 3,5 .Dr endor.se mislio dugo dali da mi da terapiju i onda mi odredi pola tbl.svaki dan.

----------


## bubekica

> Ja sam prestala uzimati nakon neg.bete,pa šta ću sad? Taman planiram ovih dana ponovit tsh,jer plan je 11 mj.u postupak.Inače radila sam uzv štit.sve ok,antitijela su isto ok,samo tsh oko 3,5 .Dr endor.se mislio dugo dali da mi da terapiju i onda mi odredi pola tbl.svaki dan.


meni su isto svi nalaz uredni, TSH 3,08 pa sam trenutacno na 37,5mcg euthyroxa, cijelo vrijeme, u smislu pripreme za postupak (pocela sam s terapijom pocetkom srpnja). pocela sam s pola tablete od 25mcg, nije donijelo nikakvu promjenu. endokrinac je rekao da u slucaju pozitivne bete odmah vadim TSH i ft4 i javim se s nalazima.

----------


## amazonka

Uzimam Euthyrox 50 mg cijelo vrijeme bez prekida.
Uzimala sam i tijekom i nakon postupka.
Isto su mi bila povišena antitijela. Pomaci su za milimetar...
E, sad moram ponoviti nalaze.

----------


## Vrci

Antitijela ne mozete smanjiti u normalu,ona su znak autoimune bolesti. Sreduju se tsh, ft3, ft4, al ne antitijela,na zalost. Ona su ta koja nam unistavaju stitnjacu

Moja su prije 2 god bila oko 600, sad sam ih opet radila u trudnoci i preko 900 su. Ali sve je ostalo pod kontrolom

----------


## Konfuzija

> Antitijela ne mozete smanjiti u normalu,ona su znak autoimune bolesti. Sreduju se tsh, ft3, ft4, al ne antitijela,na zalost. Ona su ta koja nam unistavaju stitnjacu


Točno, ali ima slučajeva kada su TSH i hormoni štitnjače ok, a antitijela povišena. Tradicionalno se tu ne daje terapija, ali mi se čini da je ovdje pisao netko tko je u tom slučaju ipak dobio terapiju.

Vrci, kako često provjeravaš antitijela?

----------


## Vrci

Samo ta dva puta. Endica je htjela vidjeti,kaze da kod visih antitijela zna nakon poroda biti teze dovesti opet stitnjacu u red.
Znaci vadila sam ih prije negdje 2 god i sad prije par mjeseci

----------


## Konfuzija

Ali na Euthyroxu jesi, Vrci?

----------


## Vrci

Da,od prvog nalaza prije 2 god, onda mi tsh bio skoro 6

----------


## wanna be mommy

Pozdrav cure! Evo I moj tsh je sa skoro 6 pao na 2,23. Kaze dok da je to sad relativno dobro za trudnocu I da nastavim dalje s uzimanjem iste terapije od 25. Puno puno bolje se osjecam otkad mi se snizio tsh.

----------


## sretna 1506

Već sam pisala o svome tsh,uglavnom nalaz zadnji 4,71 hoću li počet eutirox kako mi je dr.prije odredila ili da idem ponovo kod nje,endokr.?

----------


## crvenkapica77

sretna  bome tebi jos  visi  nego  prije  jelda  ??  a  pila si  25mg  prije  ?  
mozda  cak  i  50mg  trebas,   odi ti  dr.  da  to  snizis  sto prije

----------


## Konfuzija

Sretna, moraš što prije endokrinologu, pitaj može li neka jača doza za početak da ga što prije sniziš, pa onda ponovo izvadiš za neka 2 tjedna i vidiš na čemu si.

----------


## KLARA31

Vadila sam hormone i TSH je 2,7. Toliki i je bio i pred 2 god kad je bio uspješan IVF i trudnoća uredna. Sad me zanima da li je moguće da mi nisu vadili i T3 i T4 jer na nalazu nemam njih. Ima li smisla vadit samo TSH bez T3 i T4??

----------


## bubekica

zapravo su ti bitniji fT3 i fT4. a TSH bi po nekima iza IVF trebao biti 1,5-2.

----------


## željkica

> Vadila sam hormone i TSH je 2,7. Toliki i je bio i pred 2 god kad je bio uspješan IVF i trudnoća uredna. Sad me zanima da li je moguće da mi nisu vadili i T3 i T4 jer na nalazu nemam njih. Ima li smisla vadit samo TSH bez T3 i T4??


ako ti je tsh dobar onda ti ne vade t3 i t4, tebi je tsh dobar al moja endokrinologica bi ga još snizila zbog planiranja trudnoće,kao šta ti je bubekica rekla bitniji su ti ft3 i ft4 pa pođi i njih izvadit.

----------


## KLARA31

da li je moguće da kasne T3 i T4? budu li na istom nalazu sa TSH?

----------


## Konfuzija

> da li je moguće da kasne T3 i T4? budu li na istom nalazu sa TSH?


Ne bi trebalo. Budu.
Za ubuduće pazi da ti vade barem ft4 i TSH, i da piše na uputnici.

----------


## željkica

> da li je moguće da kasne T3 i T4? budu li na istom nalazu sa TSH?


na oni to skupa rade al ako ti je tsh dobar ne rade ti T3 i T4.

----------


## Vrci

To mi je glupo. Što prvo iz uzorka rade TSH, a onda ostalo ako treba? Pa valjda provuku kroz testiranje sve, ili stvarno toliko štedimo?
Meni uvijek rade sve u komadu, i još često endićka doda guk

----------


## amazonka

I meni su do sada sve radili u komadu.
Ako je ovo jedna od mjera štednje, e pa onda... :Cool:

----------


## željkica

meni su rekli da ako je tsh dobar da ne rade ova dva hormona i tako već par godina.

----------


## njanja1

haj  curke...nisam ja bas skroz nova al nisam bas nesto ni aktivna,uglavnom  pratim sta se kod vas desava :Smile:  imala sam 4 ivf neuspjesna i u pripremama sam za 5-ti koji planiram iz prirpdnog ciklusa uradit,da skratim na svoju sam ruku otisla specijalisti za stitnu posto ovima sve u granicama vjecno,a ja nezelim nista prepustit slucaju vise,tako da smo dobili sljedece rezultate FT3 3.33;FT4 0.72 i TSH 4.5!!! uglavnom mi ona draga teta doktorica nije vjerovala da sam sva 4 ivf-a radila u becu, jer je ona strucnog misljenja da je to kronicno i nije joj jasno koja je budala tsh proglasila nebitnim!!! bjesna sam ko ris i to dva risa,al sad je gotovo sama sam kriva sto nisam to ranije uradila! uglavnom pijem 50mg Euthyroxa i sljedecu kontolu imam 4.12...tako da sam sve ostavila za 2014 i cekam jos imunologiju i ako sam jos nesto zaboravila molim vas podsjetite me  :Smile: )

----------


## KLARA31

njanja1 sretno sa novim ivf!!
izgleda da su ti u Beču htjeli samo novce uzet,ako si platila,inače ne vidim zašto su radili ivf-ove bez nalaza hormona. Evo ja sad za novi ivf morala nanovo vadit hormone nakon 2 god.

----------


## njanja1

klara31 naravno da smo platili,to su u principu bili pokusaji koje placas oko 30% ostatak preuzima found,svaki nas je pokusaj izasao oko 1500-1900E jer  svako vadjenje krvi privatno placas,nije to bolest kaze nase zdravstveno osiguranje! sad sami sve placamo 3300+ljekovi+ultrazvuk+sve ostalo oko transfera i vadjenja,anestezija i sve tak po redu! fsh mi je uvijek bio oko 16/14 al ono to je kao tako i to se nemoze promjenit a ja glupaca pa me veslali! uglavnom sam si napravila termin i kod specijaliste za hormone nek on to sve jos jednom pregleda i kad je bal nek je maskenbal sto se placanja tice  :Smile:  pijem sve sto sam na netu nasla da pomaze jajnicima jer iskreno bojim se ako ovaj pokusaj bude negativan da ce biti zbogom pameti...

----------


## Konfuzija

*Njanja*, dobro su ti rekli za FSH, tu se ne može ništa, ali FT4 i TSH terapijom možeš dovesti u normalu. Pročešljaj ovaj forum pa ćeš vidjeti koje su to još pretrage koje se preporučuju.

----------


## Ginger

Cure, Euthyrox se pije pol sata prije dorucka, jel tak?
A jel smijem kavu u tih pola sata ili ne?

----------


## tetadoktor

> Cure, Euthyrox se pije pol sata prije dorucka, jel tak?
> A jel smijem kavu u tih pola sata ili ne?


da, pije se 1/2 sata prije doručka


a što se kave tiče,  ja je ponekad popijem  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

> da, pije se 1/2 sata prije doručka
> 
> 
> a što se kave tiče,  ja je ponekad popijem


Thnx draga, al ne znam kak cu to
Sad dok sam trudna se budim turbo gladna i moram odmah jesti
Danas sam jedva izdrzala
A kava je tekucina pa sam mislila bar s njom skratiti vrijeme...
Ovo tvoje "ponekad" znaci da nije preporucljivo, ili?

----------


## tetadoktor

i meni se dogadi ista stvar. ponekad se probudim gladna da bi pojela i čašu iz koje pijem vodu uz tabletu, a ponekad ne. da li je preporučljivo, ne znma točno, ali tekućina nije hrana, pa isto tako ponekad popijem i čašu vode do doručka.

----------


## bubekica

ja se probudim gladna kao vuk ako se probudim u krivoj fazi sna - cca pol sata do 45min prije nego sto bih se zaista trebala probuditi. kakogod, kad ustanem - prvo tabletica, onda s pesom u setnju i kad se vratim dorucak. ne krsim ni kavom.

----------


## 123beba

Ja se isto obično budim poprilično gladna (posebno od kada dojim) ali uvijek sačekam tih pola sata... Baš kad moram nekamo doručkujem odmah no to je rijetko...

----------


## Ginger

thnx cure na iskustvima

meni je problem i to sto ponekad gricnem nesto i u noci  :Grin:

----------


## Ginger

e, bubek, pa kad se probudis tak ranije, sto ne popijes tabletu pa jos malo odrijemas?
onda ustanes i papas  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

> e, bubek, pa kad se probudis tak ranije, sto ne popijes tabletu pa jos malo odrijemas?
> onda ustanes i papas


Spavaca je na katu, dok se ja spustim do tablete, prodje voz.

----------


## Vrci

Meni su tablete na nocnom ormaricu. Inace se dizem na wc oko 6 ujutro, pa popijem tada. Onda nemam problema s doruckom  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

i meni su tablete pored kreveta, al tko bi se sjetio kad idem piskiti ili kad me djeca zovu...bauljam  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam kupila onu kutijicu s danima u tjednu, i unutra imam tablete za taj tjedan. Jer je i meni prerano, pa se nekad ne sjećam ujutro jesam li popila ili ne. Ovako vidim jel tableta još unutra i stignem to odraditi.
Sad mi je navika to prvo jutarnje buđenje popiti tabletu. Al kad se sjetim da je to za cijeli život..uf...

----------


## bubekica

euthyrox na dan punkcije (naglaseno nam je da budemo nataste) - da/ne?

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam popila... automatski ujutro. Nije mi ni palo na pamet. Ionako se on za pola sata razgradi u zelucu

----------


## željkica

> euthyrox na dan punkcije (naglaseno nam je da budemo nataste) - da/ne?


da možeš ga popit.

----------


## amazonka

Pila sam ga svaki put prije punkcije.
Pijem ga inače sat vremena prije doručka, pa kad se ustanem
npr u cik zore-bauljam.
Inače vječna dilema: sutra vadim TSH-piti ga prije ili doći na tašte?

----------


## Anemona

Pijem uvijek prije vađenja krvi.

----------


## Vrci

I ja isto,u zadnje vrijeme. Rekla mi dr da je svejedno popila ili ne.

----------


## Konfuzija

Prije punkcije nikada nisam pila euthyrox, na tašte podrazumijeva i vodu, tj. bilo kakvu tekućinu. Popila bih ga poslije i onda kao i inače pola sata gladovanja.

Prije vađenja krvi isto ga nikada ne pijem, tako me uputio doktor na Rebru, a vidim da i uputama za pacijente VG laba isto tako piše.

Ali mislim da nema neke velike razlike u bilo kojem slučaju.

----------


## Iva28

Curke, danas su stigli nalazi hormona. Svi su unutar vrijednosti,  malo me brine tsh. On je 3.56(0.4-4.0). 
Naravno da sam odmah išla surfati i naletitla sam na puno mjesta gdje piše da za mpo ne bi smio biti veći od 2?! Čekam još progesteron idući tj pa cu ići kod dr.

----------


## doanna

> Curke, danas su stigli nalazi hormona. Svi su unutar vrijednosti,  malo me brine tsh. On je 3.56(0.4-4.0). 
> Naravno da sam odmah išla surfati i naletitla sam na puno mjesta gdje piše da za mpo ne bi smio biti veći od 2?! Čekam još progesteron idući tj pa cu ići kod dr.


neka te to ne brine

----------


## bubekica

> Curke, danas su stigli nalazi hormona. Svi su unutar vrijednosti,  malo me brine tsh. On je 3.56(0.4-4.0). 
> Naravno da sam odmah išla surfati i naletitla sam na puno mjesta gdje piše da za mpo ne bi smio biti veći od 2?! Čekam još progesteron idući tj pa cu ići kod dr.


Preporuka je da za mpo ide barem ispod 2,5. Preporucam ti da se javis endokrincu sa znanjem mpo.

----------


## ivka13

> Curke, danas su stigli nalazi hormona. Svi su unutar vrijednosti,  malo me brine tsh. On je 3.56(0.4-4.0). 
> Naravno da sam odmah išla surfati i naletitla sam na puno mjesta gdje piše da za mpo ne bi smio biti veći od 2?! Čekam još progesteron idući tj pa cu ići kod dr.


Mene je mpo doktor na sličnu vrijednost tsh (mislim da je bio oko 3.20) poslao endokrinologu i pila sam euthyrox neko vrijeme. Dobila sam objašnjenje da to inače nisu povećane vrijednosti, ali zbog mpo priče ga žele spustiti blizu 2.

----------


## *meri*

meni su rekli prije vadjenja NE popiti tabletu. ja cekam da izvadim krv, pa nakon toga popijem tabletu.

----------


## žužy

> Curke, danas su stigli nalazi hormona. Svi su unutar vrijednosti,  malo me brine tsh. On je 3.56(0.4-4.0). 
> Naravno da sam odmah išla surfati i naletitla sam na puno mjesta gdje piše da za mpo ne bi smio biti veći od 2?!


To sad i mene muči...TSH mi je 3,29 a u siječnju bi trebali u postupak.U ljeti je bio 0.51.
Dali išta poduzimati sad,i što uopče mogu poduzeti jer očito mi jako skače i u siječnju mi može biti tko zna kakav..

----------


## frka

žužy, obavezno endokrinologu. takvi skokovi ukazuju na to da štitna ne šljaka najbolje. izvadi antitijela, tsh, ft4 i ft3.

----------


## mimi81

I ja se pridružujem na ovu temu. Otkrila isto previsok tsh pa ću morati ponoviti tsh i anti tpo da vidim što dalje. Od postupaka ništa dok to ne uredim...uvijek nešto....

----------


## Konfuzija

Vrlo je bitno da TSH bude što niži prije postupka. Moj je bio 1,8, a u 5. tt (odmah nakon poz. bete znači) skočio na 3,6. Čini mi se da je ipak najbolje da bude 1-2, kako kažu Ameri.

----------


## tetadoktor

> žužy, obavezno endokrinologu. takvi skokovi ukazuju na to da štitna ne šljaka najbolje. izvadi antitijela, tsh, ft4 i ft3.



potpisujem.

mora se biti pod liječničkim nadzorom. inače, uz pravu terapiju, štitnjača se izregulira za najkasnije 6 tjedana

----------


## žužy

Da li možda netko zna koliko se čeka na termin kod endokrinologa na VV?
I da li treba imati preporuku MPO dr?

----------


## Iva28

Uvijek nešto bude.  Kak je to tužno. Mi bi trebali sad u 12mj u postupak, no po ovome očito ništa još. Ko zna kakvi su t3 i t4, na to me ni nisu slali. Pretpostavljam da sad hoće. U vg se naručuje i čeka po mj-2 na termin kod endokrin. Nazvati cu sutra mpo  dr-a pa vidjeti što da napravim. Razmišljam da odem privatno, da ne čekamo toliko, ako treba terapija da počnem što prije.

----------


## žužy

:Sad: 
Da poludiš...s jedne strane mi bude žao izgubiti postupak kojih je ionako malo,zbog nečega na što sam mogla utjecati.A s druge,dok se sjetim da mi se bude odgodio postupak,osječam se koma...

----------


## Iva28

> Da poludiš...s jedne strane mi bude žao izgubiti postupak kojih je ionako malo,zbog nečega na što sam mogla utjecati.A s druge,dok se sjetim da mi se bude odgodio postupak,osječam se koma...


Upravo tako se i ja osjećam! Ali bolje da se malkice strpimo da bude sve ok, nego da bacimo postupak samo zato kaj smo nestrpljive. Al daj ti to objasni samoj sebi  :Wink:

----------


## tetadoktor

> Da poludiš...s jedne strane mi bude žao izgubiti postupak kojih je ionako malo,zbog nečega na što sam mogla utjecati.A s druge,dok se sjetim da mi se bude odgodio postupak,osječam se koma...


ako ti se toliko žuri u postupak, odi privatno kod endokrinologa na pregled i ranije ćeš početi s terapijom

----------


## bubekica

evo svjezih nalaza, da ponovim - na terapiji sam euthyroxom, 1,5 x 25mcg, od 7mj.
tsh 1,36
ft4 21
th 134,4.
konacno na zelenu granu.

----------


## sretna 1506

> evo svjezih nalaza, da ponovim - na terapiji sam euthyroxom, 1,5 x 25mcg, od 7mj.
> tsh 1,36
> ft4 21
> th 134,4.
> konacno na zelenu granu.


Super,reci mi jel od eutiroxa imaš ubrzan metabolizam,jesi šta smršavila? Ja stalno gladna,jedem,sve i svašta a ne debljam se,sve mi se topi i nestaje,pitam se jel to normalno,inače sam koščata,mršava ono taman  :Smile: .

----------


## bubekica

nisam smrsavia nit imam povecan apetit, tj. nisam primijetila. ja imam 70kg na 171cm.

----------


## zdravka82

Danas sam bila na redovnom godišnjem pregledu štitnjače. Dijagnoza mi je thyreoiditis lympohocitaria, TSH mi je 0,005mlu/l i doktor mi je rekao da cu sa takvim TSH teško (gotovo nemoguće) ostati trudna, a za sada nisam dobila nikakvu terapiju, njegove riječi su da se na tu dijagnozu ne daje terapija, samo se prati rad šitinjače.. Zanima me ima li koja od vas problema sa štitnjačom i jel išla u postupak ili se on odgađa dok se nešto ne promijeni? Koliko sam ga razumjela, ne postoje lijekovi koji bi TSH dignuli, samo ako je povišen. Ispada da trebam čekati da se desi čudo!

----------


## sretna 1506

E ovako,dobila sam slom živaca kad sam danas digla nalaz i vidila tsh=5,75.
Sve skupila i krenula na uzv i otvaranje protokola i usput kupit nalaz za koji sam mislila da će bi ok,kad ono sr..Inače uzimam 1 dan 1,a 1 dan pola eutiroxa od 25mg.
U 10.mj mi je tsh bio 4,71 i sad sa terapijom skočio na 5,75 pa jel to normalno.Odmah sam išla endokrinologu i rekao mi da svaki dan uzimam 1 tbl od 25 mg,nije mi htio puno pojačati dozu,šta mislite o ovome?

----------


## bubekica

meni je endokrinac na TSH 2,66 dao 25mcg, nakon 2 mjeseca je TSH pao na 2,06; pojacao mi je na 27,5mcg, nakon 3 mjeseca je TSH cca 1,5. mozda ce ti trebati jos mrvu jaca doza.

----------


## Vrci

Sretna,ako si tek odnedavno na terapiji,moguce je da ce potrajati dok se nade dobra doza. Meni je trebala godina i nesto sitno da dobijem dozu na kojoj se tsh vise ne dize. 
Pila sam 25, onda 12,5, pa naizmjence 25 i 50. Sad sam na 50

----------


## ljube

sretna 1506, rekla bih da ti je to ipak premala doza Euthyroxa, dugo će trajati da ti se snizi TSH.

----------


## sretna 1506

Pa i ja mislim da je premala doza,ali dr.kaže da tako uzimam pa za mjesec dana ponoviti nalaz.Ne bi da sam u cvijetu mladosti i da imam vremena na pretek za tako sporo snižavanje tsh  :Sad:

----------


## ljube

Meni je s 25 mcg dva mjeseca trebalo da s 3,12 dođem na 2,59, a onda je uvedena shema 50 mcg 5 × tjedno, vikendom 25 mcg i za dva mj. TSH pao na 1,37, ista terapija je ostala i dalje.

----------


## Konfuzija

Sretna, a da promijeniš endokrinca? Idi negdje tražiti drugo mišljenje. S 25 mcg ćeš se načekati još mjesecima, ja bih odmah išla s 50. (Dr. Konfuzija već pomalo sama sebi određuje terapiju, ali o tome pssst.  :Wink: )

----------


## Vrci

Pa i ja sam s tsh od malo iznad 5 krenula s euthyroxom od 25. I za tri mjeseca mi je tsh bio skoro nepostojeci, 0,002, tako nesto.
Zato je bolje u pocetku ne ici na velike doze, nikad ne znas kako bude reakcija

I da, treba 6-8tj da se vidi kako djeluje odredena doza

----------


## željkica

*sretna* to ti je definitivno mala doza ,po mom iskustvu trebali ste preć na 50 mg i kombinirat sa 25.

----------


## s_iva

> meni je endokrinac na TSH 2,66 dao 25mcg, nakon 2 mjeseca je TSH pao na 2,06; pojacao mi je na 27,5mcg, nakon 3 mjeseca je TSH cca 1,5. mozda ce ti trebati jos mrvu jaca doza.


Možda je ovo glupo pitanje, ali zanima me zašto snižavati TSH koji iznosi 2,66?

----------


## bubekica

ta vrijednost od 2,66 je bila uz kelp, bez kelpa je 3,08. ft4 je bio nizi, a i zbog zivotnog stila (treninzi i zborske probe u vecernjim satima) - da malo napumpamo energiju. idealno za mpo je po mom endokrincu 1,5-2,0.

----------


## zdravka82

jel nijedna od vas nije imala nizak TSH,a normalne vrijednosti FT3 i FT4? i jako povišena antitijela veća od 7500?

----------


## Strašna

Evo meni danas došao nalaz TSH i kaže 0,956 (ref. vrijednosti 0,350-5,00)
Šta je za reći? jel to malo sniženo? Niže od idealnog...  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Nije, to ti je taman  :Smile: 

Ja sam imala uvijek oko 0.65, i rekla je endica da mi je to super za postupke i za budući trudnoću. Iako sam i ja mislila da je možda malo niži

----------


## Strašna

O super....baš ti hvala  :Smile:  Nek mi je makar nešto "super" :D

----------


## Krtica

Ja sam tek neki dan saznala da moj tsh kojeg je vidjelo dosta mpo liječnika, a nisu ga nikad komentirali, malo povišen za postupke. Iznosi 2.97. Nitko nikada!! Nisam još stigla do ivf-a. Očekuje me još jedan klomifenski tretman i aih. Tko daje uputnicu za endokrinologa? Hvala Bogu na forumu jer ovdje više saznam nego u razgovoru po bolnicama i klinikama.

----------


## bubekica

na osnovu takvog TSH nece ti nitko dati uputnicu, jer je to uredan nalaz. a i rijetko koji endokrinac ce ti dati terapiju za takav TSH. tu se ne radi o lijecenju, nego o poboljsanju kvalitete zivota, kako je meni moj endokrinac rekao  :Smile: 
uputnicu za endokrinologa ti moze dati i opca praksa i ginic, ovisno o dijagnozi.

----------


## dino84

Za takav TSH i malo snizen fT4 dobila sam terapiju 25 mg Euthyroxa. Ali samo zato sto je moj endokrinolog smatrao da za postupak TSH mora biti izmedu 1 i 2. Ostala sam trudna kad mi je TSH bio oko 1. Slucajnost ili ne,to ne znam.

----------


## frka

ja ostala trudna s TSH oko 3,5. nije bitan samo TSH - mora se vidjeti kombinacija s ft4. ako je on iznad 15 (u hladnije doba godine), nema potrebe za terapijom. Krtice, provjeri i ft4.

----------


## Argente

Meni je TSH uvijek šetao između 2 i 3, ali je ft4 bio iznad 15, baš ovako kako frka kaže. Nitko nije spominjao terapiju a i ja sam se držala ove teorije (i ostala trudna i iznijela trudnoću). Nemam nikakvu dg od prije.

----------


## fijolica

*Strašna*, i moj tsh je na zadnjem nalazu bio 0,9. Budući da je dr bio na godišnjem, nisam čula njegovo mišljenje, ali meni se čini da je to ok. fT4 mi je bio iznad 15. Uskoro ponovno vadim, baš me zanima kakvo je stanje i što će reći dr.

----------


## Strašna

Evo i ja danas bila kod svoje doktorice. Zadovoljna je nalazom. Za TSH kaže da je super.

----------


## Krtica

Hvala ženske!! Evo danas vadila sve hormone uključujući i hormone štitnjače koje ste spomenule. Nalaz tek za 20 dana.  :Sad:

----------


## Strašna

Evo meni danas novih nalaza......i naravno zbunjola... prije par dana mi je TSH bio 0,956.
Danas je TSH 3,677 (ref.vrijednosti 0,350-5,0).......................wtf!?
T3 je 1,43 (ref.vrijednosti 0,89-2,44)
i FT4 je 10,72 (ref.vrijednosti od 9,00-19,05)
Ajmo mudre moje....

----------


## frka

pa ako si na terapiji, izgleda da je treba povećati. ft4 je prenizak.

----------


## Strašna

Nisam ja na nikakvoj terapiji nit me ikad itko slao...FT4 mi je uvijek bio oko 11....

----------


## ljube

Strašna, jel si oba puta vadila u istom labosu?

----------


## Strašna

da, da...u roku 20tak dana

----------


## frka

takve oscilacije tsh nisu baš dobar pokazatelj. a ft4 bi trebao biti bar oko 15. pogotovo zimi (ljeti može biti nešto niži). mislim da bi trebala do endokrinologa.
ja sam zatrudnila s takvim tsh i brzo je full pao, a s njim je, začudo pao i ft4 na oko 10. dr. R mi je rekao da bi to bilo za terapiju da je zima, ali kako je bio topliji dio godine, rekao je da provjerim situaciju u jesen.

----------


## fijolica

*Strašna*, i meni se čini da je ft4 dosta nizak. Iako je u referentnim vrijednostima, on bi trebao biti viši jer direktno utječe i na tsh. Ne znam tvoje trenutne životne i zdravstvene okolnosti, ali ako nisi pod stimulacijom ili nekim drugim lijekovima ili pak u ekstremnom stresu, nije dobro da tsh tako skače u tako kratkom roku. Šta kaže endokrinolog? Da potražiš i drugo mišljenje?

----------


## Strašna

Ah...nitko još ništa ne kaže...nisam se još nikud ni mrdnila. Danas pokupila nalaz. Tražit ću uputnicu za endokrinologa, ako mi budu dali...a sutra budem zvala svoju MPO doktoricu.

----------


## fijolica

Ja bih svakako otišla endokrinologu. Malo si olakšaj (čitaj - ptilagodi istinu :Smile: , reci da imaš smetnje tipa nesanica, usporen metabolizam, znojne ruke, dobivanje na težini, promjene raspoloženja,... Ne bi to trebali zanemarit već ti dati uputnicu za pregled. Ako ni to ne upali, uvijek možeš  otići privatno nekom dobrom endokrinologu. Sretno!

----------


## Strašna

Hvala cure! Sutra krećem u potragu za uputnicom kod endo. Nego...daje li mi to moj ginekolog, ili liječnica opće prakse? S obzirom da nisam u svom gradu, inače zovem doktore da mi to napišu pa mi mama šalje poštom-više manje dobijem šta tražim, pa se nadam da i ovaj put neće bit problema.

----------


## Aerin

Strasna ja cu ti iz svog iskustva reci da ce ti dr vjerovatno dignuti dozu ta 25mcg al reci cu ti i da meni varira i tsh i ft4 i stalno mi je tsh bio blizu 5.
Od kad sam usla u mpo vode zamolila sam endo da dolazim svaka 3mj jer je kao tsh idealan oko 1.

Sad u trudnoci idem svaki mj a ft3 i ft4 su mi zadnji put bili idealni. Svoj Tsh necu komentirat jer sam na prirodnim hormonima.

Inace meni je dr rekla da prije postupka ili cim ostanem T obavezno digne dozu za 25mcg jer su hormoni jako bitni u prva tri mj trudnoce.

----------


## Anemona

Strašna, meni TSH varira (pod terapijom) od 0,0 nešto pa do 9. 
FT4 ti je nizak, vjerojatno trebaš terapiju.

----------


## Strašna

Zvala danas MPO doktoricu, rekla da ne brinem...da mogu uzet kelp...ali da to nije zabrinjavajuce...pa rekoh znam, ali nije ni idealno...no ipak je ona ostala pri tome da nebi odgadjala postupak zbog toga...u medjuvremenu moj soc ginekolog rekao nek uzimam kelp, ponovim nalaze za cca 2 tjedna...i svakako mi dao da napravim UZV stitnjace i odem kod endokrinca.

----------


## Aerin

Joj Strasna nemoj kelp.. Ja sam ga isto pila al na kraju je frendica u grupi o stitnjaci svasta nesto iskopala i nikako ne kelp.

Naci cu nesto pa ti posaljem pp pij 200mcg selena  :Smile: 

Imas hashija jel da?

----------


## Strašna

Nemam ja hashija..
Nit imam ikakvih problema sa štitnjačom, to pokazuju i nalazi u granicama normale. Stvar je u tome da nisu idealni za MPO postupak...

----------


## Strašna

> Strasna ja cu ti iz svog iskustva reci da ce ti dr vjerovatno dignuti dozu ta 25mcg al reci cu ti i da meni varira i tsh i ft4 i stalno mi je tsh bio blizu 5.
> Od kad sam usla u mpo vode zamolila sam endo da dolazim svaka 3mj jer je kao tsh idealan oko 1.
> 
> Sad u trudnoci idem svaki mj a ft3 i ft4 su mi zadnji put bili idealni. Svoj Tsh necu komentirat jer sam na prirodnim hormonima.
> 
> Inace meni je dr rekla da prije postupka ili cim ostanem T obavezno digne dozu za 25mcg jer su hormoni jako bitni u prva tri mj trudnoce.


Ne uzimam ja nikakvu terapiju.

----------


## Geja

Cure bok, trebam vasu pomoc,situacija je sljedeca:
Nalazi od danas (otisla vadit jer i prije nekih mjesec dva TSH bio 0,008). Doktorica endokrinolog me pustila u postupak,ali trazila prije transfera da ponovim nalaz):
TSH 0,005 (ref 0,27-4,20)
T4 125,60 (ref 66,00-181,00)
T3 2,46 (ref 1,30-3,1)
PROLAKTIN 1137,00 (ref 127-637)

Trenutno sam u MPO, danas bila punkcija. U pon bi bio transfer.
Inace trosim Bromergon za snizavanje prolsktina, jer unatrsg dvije godine dijagnosticiran mi mikroadenom ( mali tumor od 4mm na hipofizi). nalazi prolaktina bili sve donedavno u granicama, sve dok nije pao TSH,pa se i prolaktin povisio.

imate li savjet,iskustvo? 
Hvala....

----------


## Aerin

> Nemam ja hashija..
> Nit imam ikakvih problema sa štitnjačom, to pokazuju i nalazi u granicama normale. Stvar je u tome da nisu idealni za MPO postupak...



Ne znas dal imas hashija ako nisi vadila antitijela, a ft4 ti je definitivno pre nizak.

Doktori danas prate tsh koji u biti i nije tocan pokazatelj. Ft3 i ft4 MORAJU biti na gornjoj granici da bi se ti dobro osjecala i samim tim ostala u drugom stanju. To sto oni brbljaju da nas se rjese nije istina. Meni je tek sad endica sve lijepo objasnila.

Ok, mozda je tebi sve ovo od stresa..sto je najvjerovatnije jer mpo nije lak i jednostavan put.

Za svaki slucaj trazi dr da ti uz tsh i ft4 da uputnicu i za antitijela jer bez njih ne mozes puno znati.

Zelim ti svu srecu i neka ti vec ovaj postupak bude dobitan  :Smile:

----------


## frka

slažem se da treba izvaditi antitijela - nagle oscilacije tsh i nizak ft4 su pokazatelji ne baš bajnog rada štitne. ali nije istina da se s nižim ft4 ne može zatrudniti. ali da je poželjno dovesti sve skupa u neki optimum prije postupka - sigurno je.

Geja, s takvim prolaktinom mislim da bi bi se trebao odgoditi transfer.

----------


## kalemica

JEL MOŽE POMOČ VADILA SAM HORMONE ŠTITNJAČE ESTRADIOL E2 REZULTAT MI JE 37 A  ref. interval je ( 77-921) dali je to opasno nisko ili ne...

----------


## kalemica

:Crying or Very sad:  NIKO MI NEČE POMOČI :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## fijolica

*kalemica*, estradiol nije hormon štitnjače već spolni hormon. Možda da pitanje postaviš na temi _Stigao i moj nalaz hormona_.

----------


## kalemica

fijolica. jesam i tamo ali niko me ne doživljava :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Strašna

> Ne znas dal imas hashija ako nisi vadila antitijela, a ft4 ti je definitivno pre nizak.
> 
> Doktori danas prate tsh koji u biti i nije tocan pokazatelj. Ft3 i ft4 MORAJU biti na gornjoj granici da bi se ti dobro osjecala i samim tim ostala u drugom stanju. To sto oni brbljaju da nas se rjese nije istina. Meni je tek sad endica sve lijepo objasnila.
> 
> Ok, mozda je tebi sve ovo od stresa..sto je najvjerovatnije jer mpo nije lak i jednostavan put.
> 
> Za svaki slucaj trazi dr da ti uz tsh i ft4 da uputnicu i za antitijela jer bez njih ne mozes puno znati.
> 
> Zelim ti svu srecu i neka ti vec ovaj postupak bude dobitan


Antitijela su 0,3 (ref. vrijednosti do 5,6)

----------


## frka

koja?

----------


## Strašna

antitijela na tiroidnu peroksidazu tak piše...

----------


## Frćka

Meni ništa jasno s tim tsh i ft4? Meni je TSH bio 2.73 (0.3-5), a fT4 12.10 (ref.int. 11.5-22.7). To je bilo 25.10. i za par dana smo krenuli sa stimulacijom, 10.11. je bio transfer i trudnoća iz tog postupka koja nažalost nije završila dobro, jesam li trebala nešto uzimat zbog tih nalaza? Nisam valjda zbog toga izgubila trudnoću?

----------


## Argente

kalemica, odgovorila sam ti nešto na drugoj temi

Frćka, sad će frka  :Smile:

----------


## frka

strašna, postoje anti-tpo i anti-tg. valjda postoji razlog što imaš samo jedno (mislim da je anti-tpo u više slučajeva povišen kod hashimota nego tg).

frćka, teško da je to razlog spontanog. ma gotovo nemoguće - nisu to neke draštične vrijednosti. ali možda bi se trebala posavjetovati s endokrinologom jer bi fT4 trebao biti iznad 15 - to je nekakav optimum. mada može biti niži u toplijem dijelu godine. a možda i da vadiš hormone nakon stimulacije, a prije transfera. i svakako kad dođe do trudnoće - sve ih to zna zbrčkati.

metla-woman  :Razz:

----------


## Konfuzija

*Frćka*, nisi zbog toga mogla izgubiti trudnoću. Premda bi bilo dobro malkice sniziti TSH, a povećati fT4. Kad bi mogla dobiti neku nižu dozu Euthyroxa ili da probaš s kelpom. Čisto da bude sve pod špagu.

----------


## Konfuzija

*Kalemica*, estradiol je spolni hormon, ali enivej... Ne bih se zabrinjavala zbog nešto niže vrijednosti. Jednom sam vadila 2. dc i isto je bio oko 40. Sljedeći put 3. dc bio je oko 100. Ne znam koje si godište, ali ako imaš uredne cikluse i nisi blizu menopauze, nemaš brige. Uostalom, ako budeš vadila još koji put, vidjet ćeš...

----------


## Frćka

Moj mpo dr. nije ništa komentirao nalaz! Divno! U ponedeljak imam dogovor gdje bi trebala od njega dobit da napravim sve nalaze koje do sad nisam, imunološke, kariogram,,,moram tu pročitat šta sve da tražim jer se bojim natezanja oko toga! Ja i Nera29 idemo u napad! :Smile:  Onda ću vjerovatno tumačenje nalaza tražit opet ovdje na forumu! :Grin:

----------


## prag

bok cure, imam pitanje za vas..tsh mi je 3,3 i moj mpo mi je rekao da bi trebala na ultrazvuk štitnjače i sniziti tsh lijekovima prije sljedećeg postupka. on kaže da to s snižavanjem tsh nije dokazano ali je preporučljivo itd..u svakom slučaju pitam vas.. ukoliko se krene s terapijom da li je to samo dok je postupak i trudnoća ili se ti lijekovi za štitnjaču moraju onda doživotno uzimati..
meni malo crnjak uopće s tim kreniti tj čačkati štitnjaču zbog svih drugih zdravstvenih problema i dijagnoza i lijekova koje unosim pa sad još i to.. :Sad: 
i da..pitam se..kako sam sad pod velikim stresom zbog posla je li to moglo skočiti od stresa ..i da li se isto tako može to samo dovesti u red kad stres prekine??
hvala cure na odgovorima..

----------


## bubekica

*prag* sve ovisi o tome kako se s tim TSH osjecas. svakako bi trebala izvaditi antitijela, antiTPO i antiTG i napraviti UZV kako ti je preporucio MPO doktor. euthyrox je sintetski hormon stitnjace tiroksin (t4), koji se daje kao dodatak prirodnom t4 ukoliko tijelo ima potrebu (TSH je blago povisen, prisutan je osjecaj umora, znojenje, osjecaj stezanja u grlu, porast kilaze...). 
kako je meni moj endokrinac objasnio - niste vi bolesni pa da vam dajemo lijek, nego vam uvodjenjem euthyroxa povecavamo sanse za trudnocu stvarajuci u tijelu povoljnije energetske uvjete.
ako se ti s TSH 3,3 osjecas dobro, smatram da nakon trudnoce nema potrebe za uzimanjem euthyroxa.
inace, mozes pokusati TSH izregulirati i prehranom i stilom zivota, ako imas strpljenja i disciplinirana si  :Smile:

----------


## Anemona

> inace, mozes pokusati TSH izregulirati i prehranom i stilom zivota, ako imas strpljenja i disciplinirana si


Ajde malo više o ovome, molim te.

----------


## bubekica

izbjegavanje, tj. nejdenje  :Smile: : kupusarki, badema, lana.
smanjenje fizicke aktivnosti nakon sumraka (jutarnja tjelovjezba).
uvodjenje algi u prehranu.
meditacija, autogeni trening, redukcija stresa.
naravno, nema garancije da ce ista od toga znatno djelovati, ali recimo meni je kelp (alga) spustio TSH sa 3,08 a 2,66. i naravno, pricam o poremecaju rada stitnjace zbog stila zivota, a ne autoimune bolesti.

----------


## kalemica

konfuzija. hvala na odgovoru menstruaciju inace nemam normalno ali us duphaston mi sada dolazi normalno, nisam u menopauzi imam 27g i pokušavam ostati trudna.

----------


## kika222

Žene evo mojeg friškog nalaza pa molim dobre duše da mi protumače :Smile: 
Iako mislim da nije dobar, u ožujku bi trebala u postupak..
Antitijela protiv tiroglobulina 35.7( ref. vr.<18.0)
Tsh 5.25(ref.vr.0.34-5.60)
T3 i T4 su ok...
Hvala!!!

----------


## ljube

kika222, to ti nije nikako dobar nalaz za kretanje u postupak, za takav TSH (uz to su pozitivna protutijela na tireoglobulin, a bilo bi dobro da imaš napravljen i anti-TPO) treba terapija.

----------


## kika222

Ljube anti tpo je ok. Idem ovaj tj kod dr pa ću vidjet šta kaže! Hvala ti!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Strašna

I ja mislim da je ovo dosta loš nalaz za postupak...  :Sad:

----------


## Vrci

Mene s takvih tsh endić pustio u postupak, ali uz uvjet da uzimam terapiju. Ali definitivno treba srediti i sniziti tsh

----------


## kika222

Dosad mi je uvijek bio ok :Sad:  
Ako uzimam terapiju ovaj mj  jel postoji šansa da se u mjesec dana nalaz popravi???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## njanja1

kika222 meni je toliki tsh bio kod predzadnje kontole,prepisali su mi 50 mg eturox ili kako se vec zove,nakon 8 tjedana na kontroli je bio oko 1,nisam kuci pa nemam nalaz pri ruci!

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam na takav tsh dobila euthyrox od 25. Meni je tad i to bilo previse (tsh pao na 0,02 ili tako nesto u 3mn)

----------


## Strašna

Evo mene da se ubacim, znam da sam već dosadna s ovim, ali taj euthyrox vam je dao endokrinolog, jel? koliko ste dugo cekale kod njega? ja sam isla pitat pa kazu da se toc eka na pregled po 3-4 mj :/

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam onda isla privatno. Inace se ceka tako kao sto kazes

Ali po novome ispada da i opca praksa treba lijeciti stitnjacu i moze dati euthyrox,ali ne znam kako to ide. Za neke sam cula da rade,neki ne

----------


## Strašna

Huh, nisam u svom gradu pa mi je i liječnik opće prakse daleko....al nipta..naručit ću se kod endokrinca...zbog sebe..pa kad bude...

----------


## Aerin

Kako imam hashimoto i kako sam proucavala taj TSH citala sam kako je ta gornja granica od 5 previsoka tj da bi granica trebala biti max. 2,5 zasto ne znam al logicnom mi je cim mi je moja endo rekla da bi bilo dobro da ga prije trudnoce spustim ispod 2,5 tj. da bi oko 1 bilo idealno.

Znam puno cura koje su samo radi postupka pile 12,5 ili 25mcg euthyroxa i ostale trudne  :Wink: 

Zeznuta je ta stitnjaca iako nema pravila, cure i s 5+ TSH ostaju trudne samo sto je onda to rizik za bebu.

Ima tocno tablica sa TSH po mjesecima trudnoce, a u prva 3 bi trebao biti najnizi jer tada bebi najvise treba..

----------


## njanja1

Ja sam prije te kontrole pila 25 mg
tad je bio oko 4 kad sam prvi put pravila kontrolu,nakon 5 mj sam opet isla na kontrolu i bio je preko 5 zato su mi povisili dozu,sad cu opet ici na kontrolu posto imam osjecaj kako mi je sad premala doza,mozda se to stalno mjenja zbog silnih hormona koje spricamo! Sutra pravim termin pa cu za koji dan biti pametnija!

----------


## sretna 1506

> Žene evo mojeg friškog nalaza pa molim dobre duše da mi protumače
> Iako mislim da nije dobar, u ožujku bi trebala u postupak..
> Antitijela protiv tiroglobulina 35.7( ref. vr.<18.0)
> Tsh 5.25(ref.vr.0.34-5.60)
> T3 i T4 su ok...
> Hvala!!!


Sa takvim tsh moj mpo dr.me neće ni da vidi,ja sam sa 3,4 morala na terapiju,eutirox 25

----------


## Vrci

U prva tri mjeseca trudnoće tsh se drži ispod 2,5, a ostatak trudnoće treba biti ispod 3. Tako je meni endica rekla  :Smile:

----------


## Konfuzija

Za trudnoću TSH nije bitan, treba pratiti fT4 i držati ga oko 15. (TSH btw uopće nije hormon štitnjače nego hipofize.)

----------


## Aerin

Konfuzija potpuno mi je logicno to sto kazes samo mene zivcira sto moram privatno vaditi ft3 i ft4 jer mi u labu naprave nalaze samo za TSH. Sada sam trudna pa je dr to navela na uputnici ali vec 15dana cekam nalaze pa nemam pojma hocu dobiti samo za TSH ili i za ft4

----------


## sara10

Ja sam dosad uvik vadila samo TSH, to je u sklopu onih hormona od 2-5 dc što se vade, a taj ft3 i ft4 nisam vadila i nitko me to nije ni upućivao da vadim, TSH mi je uvijek u granicama normale. Znači ja moram sama tražit uputnicu za ft3 i ft4 ako želim to vidit ili druga opcija privatno platit? 
Cure, jesu li vama doktori to preporučivali da izvadite ft3 i ft4 ili ste samoinicijativno?

----------


## tetadoktor

sara, mene uvijek mpo doktor uputi šta izvaditi. obavezno 2-3 tjedna prije postupka izvadim TSH i fT4

----------


## Vrci

Moj ft4 je u trudnoci bio prvo 16, pa 18, 15, 16, 13. Znaci u zadnje vrijeme je padao  :Smile:  
Ali je endica rekla da je i tsh bitan, on je isto isao kao i ft4, prvo malo gore, onda se stabilizirao

Meni uvijek endo kaze sto da vadim, i prije i sad

----------


## Konfuzija

TSH i hormoni štitnjače se uglavnom prate, znači kod hipotireoze TSH je povišen, a hormoni štitnjače sniženi (iako se može dogoditi da ukupni T3 i T4 budu ok, a slobodni sniženi, slobodni su međutim jedini aktivni i zato je bitno provjeravati baš njih), a kod hipertireoze obrnuto. No u nekim slučajevima su za razinu TSH odgovorni adenomi, tj. tumori hipofize ili štitnjače, zato je bitno napraviti kompletnu dijagnostiku (s uzv-om) barem prvi put i onda možda jednom godišnje ili kako specijalist već odredi da bi se kvalitetno pratio razvoj bolesti. 
Detaljnije: 
http://http://www.moja-stitnjaca.hr/...itna-zlijezda/
http://poliklinika-leptir.hr/ostitnjaci.htm

*Aerin*, možda u tvom labu ne rade slobodne, provjeri. Ili ako ne ide drukčije, odeš privatno i izvadiš samo fT4, to ti je nekih 70-ak kuna i nalaz isti dan. Jednom mjesečno nije previše za svoj mir.

----------


## cranky

> *Aerin*, možda u tvom labu ne rade slobodne, provjeri. Ili ako ne ide drukčije, odeš privatno i izvadiš samo fT4, to ti je nekih 70-ak kuna i nalaz isti dan. Jednom mjesečno nije previše za svoj mir.


Rade, samo nemaju materijala pa samoinicijativno već par godina daju nalaz samo za TSH, bez obzira što na uputnici piše  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Di je ft4 70kn? Ja kad sam bila na sistematskom preko dodatnog osiguranja sam htjela da mi dodatno izvade tsh, ft3 i ft4 i to troje bi me bilo došlo 540kn  :Shock:  pa sam odustala, a onda preko HZZO-a dobila nalaz samo TSH  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Vrci

U Zagrebu u Poliklinici Stela je ft4 60 kn. Ne sjećam se koliko je u Breyeru, ali očito nije puno više

----------


## Argente

Fijuu, u Medicu je 180...cranky, to ti se isplati potegnut do Zagraba!

----------


## Aerin

Konfuzija ma rade oni u Rijeci sve samo kazu da nemaju materijala, a nije to nego mi je rekla endokrinologica da je stednja i sko je TSH u granicama automatski ne rade ft4.
Zato i vadim privatno jer si zelim pratiti i ft3 i ft4 pogotovo sad u trudnoci  :Smile:

----------


## Aerin

Ja u Rijeci vadim u Suncu i isto me dodje hormon 70,80 kn i jos vađenje je 15kn a nalazi iduci dan na mail ili ih ides podignut  :Wink: 
Vade jos tamo kraj nuklearne gdje je PET CT a tamo je mislim oko 90kn jedan hormon, moram provjerit.

----------


## Aerin

Evo nasla sam mail.. S tim da je u Suncu onda jeftinije, prvi puta sam platila TSH, FT3 i FT4 oko 190kn a drugi puta je jeftinije jer dobijete popust.

Ovo su cijene u poliklinici Medikol
TSH - 70,00 kn
FT4 - 70,00 kn
FT3 - 70, 00 kn
vađenje krvi 20,00 kn,

krv se  vadi od ponedjeljka do četvrtka, a nalaz je sutra dan, dovoljno je samo potvrditi dolazak.

----------


## fijolica

Ako ti specijalist na nalaz napiše da mu se na kontroli pojaviš s ft4, nemaju oni šta odlučivat hoće li vaditi ili ne! Ja uvijek naglasim da želim tsh i ft4, ona kaže da će napraviti ono što je doktor napisao na nalazu (kojeg oni vide u sistemu i na kojem uvijek piše da se traži tsh i ft4) i do sada nije bilo problema. Pogotovo u trudnoći.

----------


## Aerin

Jbg fijolica moja endo je pisala, moja dr prepisala, a ovi u labu bi vadili samo tsh :ne zna:
Sada im je u napomeni napisala da sam trudna i da endokrinologica trazi ft4 i tsh, jos cekam nalaze ak mislim da ce mi sad napravit za oba zbog trudnoce  :Smile:

----------


## Konfuzija

FT4 u Suncu (u Zagrebu) je 60 + vađenje 15 kn, nalaz na mail isti dan popodne. A popust je 25% od plaćenog iznosa sljedeći put, koliko se sjećam. Isplati se, pogotovo ako vadite više toga.

----------


## Konfuzija

Aerin, ja bih ti preporučila da se ne zezaš sa čekanjem nalaza. U trudnoći, pogotovo ranoj, štitnjača zna popi*deknuti u roku tjedan-2.

----------


## Aerin

Ma to cekam samo ovo preko hzzo, vadim privatno svaki mj  :Wink:

----------


## cranky

> Evo nasla sam mail.. S tim da je u Suncu onda jeftinije, prvi puta sam platila TSH, FT3 i FT4 oko 190kn a drugi puta je jeftinije jer dobijete popust.
> 
> Ovo su cijene u poliklinici Medikol
> TSH - 70,00 kn
> FT4 - 70,00 kn
> FT3 - 70, 00 kn
> vađenje krvi 20,00 kn,
> 
> krv se  vadi od ponedjeljka do četvrtka, a nalaz je sutra dan, dovoljno je samo potvrditi dolazak.


Neko je tu malo žešće lud?!?! Danas mi iz Sunca poslali mail da je 180 kn za svaki?!?! A za Medico znam iz prve ruke da je po 180  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Ajde dobro, ovo u Medikolu je ok. Hvala za info  :Wink:

----------


## Aerin

Ma nemoguce cranky.. Cekaj naci cu racun..

----------


## Aerin

Meni je problem kod Medikola sto ne vade petkom, a ja sam nekako petkom kod endokrinologice il eventualno utorkom. Isla bi dan prije pa da joj donesem friške nalaze al ne mogu se baš toliko truckat do Rijeke  :Sad:

----------


## kika222

Bila sam jučer kod dr A i njemu je taj tsh 5,25 redu. Ja to ne razumijem! 
Jel bi mi dr opće prakse dao uputnicu iako je taj nalaz unutar ref vrijednosti :Sad: 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Inesz

> Meni se endometrij nije odljuštio i bit ću na duphastonu prije sljedećeg ciklusa. Pitala sam ga za histerektomiju i opet ništa. Pokazala sam mu nalaz krvi i veli da je *tsh 5,25* u redu. Za sve šta ga pitam veli da nema indikacija  a meni ostala još dva postupka...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


FSH ili TSH?

----------


## kika222

Tsh inesz :Sad: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Inesz

:Sad:  baš tako

koje su referentne vrijednpsti laba gdje si vadila tsh?

otiđi samoinicijativno do endokrinologa, konzultiraj se s njim

ja ne bih išla u postupak s tolikim TSH, a tražila bih i dodatne pretrage


sretno

----------


## anđeo26012013

endokrinolozi smatraju taj tsh u redu,moj je bio 5,03...ali sam ipak dobila terapiju,a ginekologica je vikala da je visoko i da mora biti ispod 2

----------


## kika222

Antitijela protiv tiroglobulina 35.7( ref. vr.<18.0)
Tsh 5.25(ref.vr.0.34-5.60)
Jel se dugo čeka na red kod endokrinologa? Vidjela sam da na VV ima endić nasuprot mpo ambulante?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## amazonka

probaj od liječnika opće prakse zatražiti uputnicu
ako ne, odi do endokrinologa makar i privatno

s ovakvim tsh-om ja se ipak ne bih kockala

----------


## anđeo26012013

probaj pitati ako gore dođeš brže na red,ja sam otišla u kliniku za tumore Črnomerec po preporuci 3-4tj. čekam,ali sam uvijek brzo gotova....uzv štitnjače sam npr. otišla privat jer nisam imala živaca dugo čekati

----------


## Strašna

na moj TSH od 3,67 na brdu mi je rečeno da probam s kelpom. Nalaz je ok, ali nije idealan za postupak. Moj gin mi je bez problema dao uputnicu za endokrinca i rekao da to nikako nije idealno za postupak. i btw uspjela sam se naručit kod endo još za ovaj mjesec  :Smile:

----------


## kika222

Anđeo napravila sam uzv štitnjače i malo je povećana, zato sam išla vadit hormone štitnjače. Je ima privatno neki endokrinolog kod kojeg bi mogla ići da dobijem terapiju tako da mogu u postupak sljedeći mj????
Hvala!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Strašna

kika222 ako se ne varam ref. su ti bile do 5,60...ni ja se nebi zezala s tim..to je čak relativno i blizu gornje granice (i bez obzira na postupak).

----------


## anđeo26012013

iskreno ne znam,jer je mene privatni poslao u kliniku za tumore,joj kak je rekel imam neke ciste ali nisu za punkciju,a terapiju mi on nije mogao dati zašto ne znam....na telefon i zovi sve bolnice da vidiš koliko se čeka,a dotle to bude netko odgovorio kak ide to privatno s endokrinologom

----------


## kika222

Naručila sam se u srijedu u polikliniku medikol na konzultacije kod endokrinologa pa ćemo vidjet ! Hvala vam žene!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## frka

super da si se naručila privatno. tsh preko 5 da je u redu  :Shock:  to stvarno ne bi očekivala ni od kojeg mpo-vca!

----------


## ljube

kika222, koji to mpo liječnik tvrdi da je takav TSH dobar za koncepciju?

----------


## mona22

[QUOTE=kika222;2573406]Bila sam jučer kod dr A i njemu je taj tsh 5,25 redu. Ja to ne razumijem! 
Jel bi mi dr opće prakse dao uputnicu iako je taj nalaz unutar ref vrijednosti :Sad: 

draga moja  kod mene tsh 3,47 i dr peroš mi je propisao terapiju jer po njemu to nije dobro za trudnoću,a dr.J mi je rekla da je to ok i išli smo u postupak koji je opet rezultirao negativnom betom tako da u idući postupak ne ulazim dok tsh nebude ispod 2

----------


## Inesz

> kika222, koji to mpo liječnik tvrdi da je takav TSH dobar za koncepciju?


dr sa VV

----------


## ljube

Neka si upita kolegu Peroša koliki je TSH idealan za pokušaj koncepcije.

----------


## bubekica

> Neka si upita kolegu Peroša koliki je TSH idealan za pokušaj koncepcije.


X

----------


## Inesz

kika222 prošla si već dosta mpo postupaka, je li ovo bilo prvi put da radiš TSH? ako si ranije radila TSH kolika ti je bila vrijedost?

----------


## Anemona

Danas moj TSH 0,75, a prije cca 20 dana 3,70. Izluđuju me ova variranja.

----------


## TinaH

ktice a kako ti spustas svoj vidim da je tvoj dosta nizi od mog, a kazes da bi ga htjela prije postupka spustati?nisam znala da je tako vazan za postupak

----------


## TinaH

[QUOTE=mona22;2573493]


> Bila sam jučer kod dr A i njemu je taj tsh 5,25 redu. Ja to ne razumijem! 
> Jel bi mi dr opće prakse dao uputnicu iako je taj nalaz unutar ref vrijednosti
> 
> draga moja  kod mene tsh 3,47 i dr peroš mi je propisao terapiju jer po njemu to nije dobro za trudnoću,a dr.J mi je rekla da je to ok i išli smo u postupak koji je opet rezultirao negativnom betom tako da u idući postupak ne ulazim dok tsh nebude ispod 2


Mona moj tsh je slican tvom 3.78 i takoder mi je doktorica jukic rekla da je to ok..i da se moze spustit prehranom koja sadrzi jod a to je riba a to previse nejedem..hehe..sljedeci mjesec trebamo na inseminacija i sad me brine vidim da svi pisete da bi trebao bjt ispod 2...i sad neznam sta da mislim,na koji nacin ga vi spustate,prehranom?

----------


## kika222

Inesz vadila sam ga u devetom mj prošle g i bio je 3 i nešto koliko se sjećam. Znam da sam i onda mislila kako je previsok!!! Vidjet ću što će mi endić reći u srijedu!! Hvala vam žene na pomoći i savjetima!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## amazonka

[QUOTE=TinaH;2573704]


> Mona moj tsh je slican tvom 3.78 i takoder mi je doktorica jukic rekla da je to ok..i da se moze spustit prehranom koja sadrzi jod a to je riba a to previse nejedem..hehe..sljedeci mjesec trebamo na inseminacija i sad me brine vidim da svi pisete da bi trebao bjt ispod 2...i sad neznam sta da mislim,na koji nacin ga vi spustate,prehranom?


Spuštamo ga Euthyroxom kojeg nam prepisuje liječnik endokrinolog ili MPO-ovac.

----------


## mona22

[QUOTE=TinaH;2573704]


> Mona moj tsh je slican tvom 3.78 i takoder mi je doktorica jukic rekla da je to ok..i da se moze spustit prehranom koja sadrzi jod a to je riba a to previse nejedem..hehe..sljedeci mjesec trebamo na inseminacija i sad me brine vidim da svi pisete da bi trebao bjt ispod 2...i sad neznam sta da mislim,na koji nacin ga vi spustate,prehranom?


meni je dr.P propisao letrox...ja vjerujem da vjerovatno ima uspješnih trudnoća i sa povišenim tsh i da  možda kod nekih ne predstavlja neku zapreku,ali ipak mislim da kad nakon par pokušaja ne dolazi do ostvarivanja trudnoće  da bi se trebalo uzeti u obzir povišeni tsh naročito ako endokrinolog kaže da nije najbolji za ostvarivanje trudnoće...draga moja ja bih na tvom mjestu ipak pokušala probat smanjiti tsh pa onda u postupak

----------


## Krtica

TinaH ne spuštam ga, al voljela bi da doktor predloži spuštanje. Znam da se uzimaju tablete il prehranom s više joda u sebi.

----------


## Krtica

Moj je 2.97 i s njim sam bila na inseminacijama. Doktorica iz beteplus ga smatra zadovoljavajućim. 
Ako mi mpovac ne bude komentirao i predlagao spuštanje možda može socijalni ginekolog. Bilo je takvih primjera. Malu dozu uzimati mislim da ne bi škodilo. 

O prehrani ima ovdje:http://www.vitamini.hr/6737.aspx

 Mislim da je regulacija s prehranom duži proces, a mi ovdje očekujemo uskoro razne postupke.

----------


## mimi81

Evo da se i ja priključim temi jer sam u sličnim dvojbama, dakle vadila sam tsh i on iznosi 3,45. U 12mj je bio 4,27 (malo izvan referentnih vrijednosti). Dakle isto se pitam da li ga snižavati ispod 2 ili ne?

----------


## amazonka

Smanjivanje TSH vitaminima i pripravcima je dugotrajan proces, a vi cure trebate ići u postupke.
Ako je TSH iznad referentnih vrijednosti svakako posjetite endokrinologa
neka vam ti prepiše euthyrox kako biste ga smanjile, u dogledno vrrijeme.
Povišeni TSH nije najbolji za ostarivanje trudnoće i može biti zapreka.

----------


## bubekica

Ako je TSH iznad referentnih vrijednosti svakako treba posjetiti endokrinologa. Neki mpo i endokrinci preporucuju tsh drzati 1,5-2,0 u vrijeme planirane trudnoce, jer je pri tim vrijednostima tijelo u najpovoljnijem energetskom stanju. Ali napomenula bih da takva vrijednost TSH ne garantira trudnocu, jednako kao sto ni vrijednosti TSH izvan tih okvira automatski iskljucuju trudnocu. Koliko si povecavamo sanse drzeci TSH 1,5-2,0, ima li netko neki clanak?

----------


## TinaH

Moj je u referentnim vrijednostima ali nje idealan 3.78 je i doktorica je rekla nistastrasno malo uvest prehranu bogatu jodom da nepijes bezveze tablete..al prehranom je to upravo kako kazete tesko i sad bi ja mogla od svog soc.gin.trazit tablete al mi glupo ak je doktorica jukic rekla da netrebam i sad neznam sta je bolje trazit na svoju ruku i spistit ga il ga ostavit kakav je?!
Sljedeci mj.trebamo na inseminaciju ona svejedno nije najuspjesnija i jos uz neidealn tsh..neznam.. :/

----------


## bubekica

TinaH, ne moze ti soc ginekolog prepisat euthyrox, on se uzima pod nadzorom endokrinologa i potrebno je svaka 2 mjeseca (cca) kontrolirati TSH. Bilo bi dobro napraviti i uzv stitnjace prije i antitijela.

----------


## sretna 1506

Bila sam jučer kod dr A i njemu je taj tsh 5,25 redu. Ja to ne razumijem! 
Jel bi mi dr opće prakse dao uputnicu iako je taj nalaz unutar ref vrijednosti:

Ne razumijem kako tsh=5,25 može biti u redu ako si u postupku   :Shock: ,ja sam sa 3,41 išla kod endokrilca jer mi mpo dr.rekao da neću u postupak,i usput bez uputnice,bez upisa upala i rekla da sam u pripremi za mpo i prime me bez problema.

----------


## bubekica

Dobro kaj je to dr. A? Svakako taj tsh raspravite s opcom praksom i socijalnim ginekolozima i trazite uputnicu za endokrinca.
Ja sam to obavila privatno jer mi nije dalo mira...

----------


## sretna 1506

> Dobro kaj je to dr. A? Svakako taj tsh raspravite s opcom praksom i socijalnim ginekolozima i trazite uputnicu za endokrinca.
> Ja sam to obavila privatno jer mi nije dalo mira...


Nisam ja bila kod dr.A,ja sam samo dala odgovor,ali ispalo je da sam sve napisala  :Laughing: .

----------


## bubekica

a ja smotana pomislila da vas ima vise s THS preko 5  :Laughing: 
tak mi i treba kad tipkam s moba dok brise prasinu i saugam.

----------


## bubekica

http://www.endocrine.org/~/media/end...-Exec-Summ.pdf
smjernice endokrinoloskog drustva, vezano za disfunkciju stitnjace. pa ak se nekom cita...

----------


## crvenkapica77

dali vi  koje  ste  imale   ok  tsh  prije  trudnoce   bez  lijekova,  kontrolirate  vise   tsh u trudnoci  ???

----------


## KrisZg

Meni je sada tsh 3,5 i iako je pvt gin rekla da ne trebamo propustati ciklus, moja mi je jasno rekla da zna da mi ne zelimo sto prije vec kvalitetno obaviti sve,i uputila da propustimo ciklus,dala uputnice za dalje.Ne razumijem zakaj vas onda pustaju u postupak s takvim tsh???

----------


## sretna 1506

Moj tsh nakon mjesec dan terapije 1 eutirox od 25 mg pao sa 5,75 na 5,35.......nemam pojma šta sad,čini mi se da je sve manje nade da ću više u postupak  :Crying or Very sad: .

----------


## bubekica

*sretna* treba pojacati terapiju...

----------


## Vrci

sretna, meni su rekli da vadim tek nakon 6-8 tj, da se tek tada vidi kako djeluje doza. E sad, jel bude ti doktor htio čekati, ili još povećati, to trebaš s njim raspraviti

----------


## željkica

> Moj tsh nakon mjesec dan terapije 1 eutirox od 25 mg pao sa 5,75 na 5,35.......nemam pojma šta sad,čini mi se da je sve manje nade da ću više u postupak .


hoćeš naravno samo ti treba terapiju pojačat malo je samo 25 , odi ponovno do dr.

----------


## njanja1

cure jeste ikad isle kontolirat stitnu nakon transfera? sad se dopisujem sa jednom curom koja je momentalno u pragu nakon transfera i dobila je ono famozno nocno znojenje,po klinici tamo mogla bi biti stitna??? pa me zanima jeste li kad kontrolirale?

----------


## kika222

Evo i mene od endića.. Ispostavilo se da imam hashimoto i dala mi je dr terapiju euthyrox  4 dana  25mg, tri dana 50 mg... Žene jel se od tih tableta deblja? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tetadoktor

kika kod hashimota ti je usporen metabolizam, dakle, moguće je jedino da ćeš izgubiti koju kilu  :Cool:

----------


## kika222

Teta doktor puno ti hvala :Smile: 
Već godinama mi težina varira i naglo se debljam a isto jedem i krećem se. Nikad me nitko nije poslao vadit hormone :Sad:  bilo bi sjajno za postupak da izgubim koju kilu :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bubekica

Drago mi je da su ti postavili dijagnozu i da si dobila terapiju - nadam se da ce sljedeci postupak biti uspjesan!

----------


## sretna 1506

> Evo i mene od endića.. Ispostavilo se da imam hashimoto i dala mi je dr terapiju euthyrox  4 dana  25mg, tri dana 50 mg... Žene jel se od tih tableta deblja? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Na osnovu čega ti je rekla da je dijagnoza hashimoto,samo na osnovu jednog nalaza tsh ili ??

----------


## kika222

> Na osnovu čega ti je rekla da je dijagnoza hashimoto,samo na osnovu jednog nalaza tsh ili ??


Na osnovu povišenih antitijela i tsh... Jesi ti imala kakve nuspojave od lijeka?

----------


## Vrci

Ja nisam imala nikakve nuspojave od Euthyroxa, niti debljanje niti mršavljenje

----------


## kika222

Sad sam čitala i malo sam zbunjena, svugdje piše da je kod hashimota povišen anti tpo a kod mene je on ok! Anti tg mi je povišen! Jel ima koja od vas povišen taj anti tg i da ima dijagnosticiran hashimoto???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## frka

mislim da nije nužno povišen anti tpo, ali je u više slučajeva povišen on nego anti tg.

----------


## sara10

Imam pitanje vezano za TSH, često se spominje da TSH za postupak mora biti ispod 2, a moj tsh sa zadnjeg nalaza je 2,38 pa me zanima jesu meni manje šanse za začeće i ako ostanem trudna, da li moram ići na terpaiju za snižavanje tsh-a ispod 2? Napominjem da moji mpo-doktori, dva sam promijenila, nisu ništa spominjali vezano za tsh, tj. smatraju da je unutar refer. vrijednosti kao što i je (0,34-5,60), ali mene zanima vezano za postupak? Molim iskusne cure za odgovor!

----------


## frka

ma takav tsh je ok. trebala bi još provjeriti ft4 i ako je iznad 15 (mada sad može biti i nešto niži jer je zima), to je ok.

----------


## sretna 1506

> Na osnovu povišenih antitijela i tsh... Jesi ti imala kakve nuspojave od lijeka?


Nema nuspojava,osim što se ne mogu udebljati niti grama od kad ih pijem,a inače nisam sklona debljanju,tako da nema nikakvih promjena.

----------


## sara10

Hvala frka. Taj ft4 nisam nikad vadila, nitko mi nije sugerirao od dr-a, možda zato što mi je tsh ok, al probat ću sama inzistirat na tome.

----------


## crvenkapica77

nekad  davno  sam  vadila  1x   antitijela   stitnjace  i bila su  negativna  ,zanima  me  jel ona uvijek onda  ostaju   negativna  ili   ???

----------


## bubekica

Ako su negativna, ne trebas ponavljati.

----------


## Strašna

Ja nisam dodala nakon TSH od 3,67 i dva tjedna uzimanja Kelpa, jučer je TSH na 2,5

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure  stigao mi je nalaz  tsh  

TSH  0,79 ( 0,40-5,50)   ...cudno,.nikad  nisam imala  tsh   ispod  2,19
fT4  11  ( 11,5- 22)   ......malo nizak   ?
fT3  5,8  ( 2,7 - 6,45)  
T4  ukupni  158  ( 58-161 )

ne koristim  nikakvu terapiju,  prije ivf  tsh  bio  2,30  , trudna sam  11tj

----------


## frka

nije čudno za tsh, crvenkapice - normalno je da u trudnoći štitna ode prema hiperu i padne tsh. to je inače dobar pokazatelj.
i meni se dogodilo da je tsh tako pao, a s njim i ft4 (što baš nije uobičajeno) pa mi je dr R rekao da ne treba terapija jer je proljeće/ljeto, ali da bi u zimi dao. možda da se ipak konzultiraš s endokrinologom ili dr. R?

----------


## sretna 1506

> Ja nisam dodala nakon TSH od 3,67 i dva tjedna uzimanja Kelpa, jučer je TSH na 2,5


Prosvijetlite me,šta je to Kelp,ja uzimam eutirox i sa 5,75 za 4 tj.pao na 5,35,uzimam 1 tbl. od 25 mg,i dr mi ne želi pojačati terapiju,popiz....ću kako sporo pada.

----------


## Anemona

> Ja nisam dodala nakon TSH od 3,67 i dva tjedna uzimanja Kelpa, jučer je TSH na 2,5


Strašna, zvuči odlično, ali napominjam da ja imam i veče padove pod stabilnom terapijom, bez Kelpa.

----------


## Strašna

> Prosvijetlite me,šta je to Kelp,ja uzimam eutirox i sa 5,75 za 4 tj.pao na 5,35,uzimam 1 tbl. od 25 mg,i dr mi ne želi pojačati terapiju,popiz....ću kako sporo pada.


Evo link za Kelp, dosta dobro je objašnjeno. 
http://hr.anhira.com/Alge/kelp.htm

----------


## Strašna

> Strašna, zvuči odlično, ali napominjam da ja imam i veče padove pod stabilnom terapijom, bez Kelpa.


Pod "stabilnom terapijom" misliš na Euthyrox?

----------


## Anemona

> Pod "stabilnom terapijom" misliš na Euthyrox?


Da, mislim na Euthyrox. Dozu ne mijenjamo, a pod jednom dozom meni TSH dođe u npr. 6 tjedana od 4 do 0,7, pa do 9.

----------


## Strašna

Uh, gadno je to..
Ja ću svoje opet ponovit nakon nekog vremena. Baš da vidim.

----------


## crvenkapica77

jel  mogu  fragmin i Eutirox   zajedno  ?

----------


## Strašna

> jel  mogu  fragmin i Eutirox   zajedno  ?


I mene ovo zanima... Ajmo iskusnjače i znalci :D

----------


## ljube

> jel  mogu  fragmin i Eutirox   zajedno  ?


da, mogu zajedno

----------


## Geja

MOže li se uzimati Kelp u trudnoći, ako je TSH snižen.Nisam to nikada uzimala, pa pitam da li se uzima općenito za štitnjaču ili samo u nekim posebnim situacijama. meni je po novom TSH 0,076 (ref 0,4 -4). Što kažete?

----------


## TinaH

evo curke odlucila sam i ja otici endokrinologu na svoju ruku moj TSH je 3.78(0.55-4.78).i doktorica jukic smatra da nema potrebe za terapijom da je to uredno,a priv.ginekolog kod kojeg sam isla tvrdi da treba bit 2 ili manje. zanima me kod kojeg endokrinologa idete? posto sam ja na VV jel mogu kod njih bez obzira sto je doktorica rekla da netreba pa da me nebi i on odpilio sa pricom ak je dok.tak rekla znaci netreba..joooj strasni su ti doktori..ja sljedeci mj.trebam na inseminaciju i sad me taj tsh muci jer vidim da treba biti ispod 2 i sad neznam sta da radim,dajte neki savjet??

----------


## zdravka82

Da, nadamo se rezultatu kao kod zodijak!! Javim sutra kako napreduju folikuli! Vidim da i tebe muci stitnjaca.. Jel pijes kakvu terapiju?

----------


## TinaH

jooj da muci me ta stitnjaca..doktorica kaze da je to uredu jer po pravilu i je unutar ref.vrijednosti al onda sam ovdje na forumu vidjela da cure pisu kako bi trebala bit ispod 2 pa sam pocela razmisljat da to odem provjerit al kao se sad blizi taj postupak rekla sam sad idem na njega pa kak bude ako neuspije onda cu otic endokrinologu tako da jos nisam na nikakvoj terapiji..a ti? kakav je tebi TSH?

----------


## zdravka82

Moj tsh je jedva mjerljiv 0,005, a antitijela su mi na zadnjem nalazu bila 7500, sto je jako poviseno al meni endokrinolog jos nije htio dati terapiju, moram na kontrolu sljedeci mjesec.. I dr.A je bio iznenadjen sto nissm dobila terapiju, tako da nemam velika ocekivanja od ovog aiha..

----------


## TinaH

jooooj pa kako ti nije dao terapiju..di si isla endokrinologu?

----------


## zdravka82

Ja sam iz vinkovaca, tako da idem u osijek. Endokrinolog sa VV se slaze sa mojim da mi jos ne treba terapija.. Ako ovaj aih. ne bude uspjesan probat cu ga nagovoriti da mi da terapiju..

----------


## TinaH

> Ja sam iz vinkovaca, tako da idem u osijek. Endokrinolog sa VV se slaze sa mojim da mi jos ne treba terapija.. Ako ovaj aih. ne bude uspjesan probat cu ga nagovoriti da mi da terapiju..


jooj ti doktori,tako je i meni doktorica rekla da je to uredu da nema potrebe bezveze piti terapiju..a sto kazu zasto JOŠ netreba,kad oni smatraju da treba??

----------


## zdravka82

Oni smatraju da je sve ok dok su t3 i t4 uredni! Ma ne znam, moramo se boriti s njima da bi nesto dobile!

----------


## TinaH

Ahaa a ja to jos nisam provjeravala samo kad sam vadila spolne hormone imam taj TSH al nista drugo me nisu slali..a ja se nadam da je dobro kako kazu i da cemo imati puuuno srece..  :Wink:

----------


## Aerin

> Ja sam iz vinkovaca, tako da idem u osijek. Endokrinolog sa VV se slaze sa mojim da mi jos ne treba terapija.. Ako ovaj aih. ne bude uspjesan probat cu ga nagovoriti da mi da terapiju..



Zdravka terapiju za sto? TSH ti je u redu, ok malo je snižen ali koliki su ti ft3 i ft4 oni stvarno jesu bitni. (Ja sam na prirodnim hormonima i isto mi je tsh ili 0,09 ili 0,01 ali su mi ft3 i ft4 savrseni)

Sto se tice povisenih antitijela imas ih uvijek ako imas hashimoto i pitanje je vremena kada ce tsh, ft3 i ft4 podivljati.

Moj savjet ti je da pocnes piti 200mcg selena (od solgara ti je odlican oblik selena) i da promjenis malo prehranu izbacis gluten itd. Googlaj malo al mislim da ce ti selen za pocetak biti dovoljan ako je hashimoto u pitanju.

----------


## Aerin

Edit: kod nas s povisenim antitijelima su vise ona problem nego TSH jer znaju embrij prepoznati kao strano tijelo i odbaciti ga.
Aspirin 100 se isto preporucuje kod visokih antitijela  :Wink:

----------


## Aerin

> Oni smatraju da je sve ok dok su t3 i t4 uredni! Ma ne znam, moramo se boriti s njima da bi nesto dobile!



T3 i T4 su u pravilu beskoristan lab. test, bitniji su ft4 i ft3 slobodni hormoni  :Wink:

----------


## zdravka82

Znam Aerin, pisala sam na brzinu pa se nisam dobro izrazila, mislila sam ft3 i ft4, za sada su uredni.. Mislila sam da postoji terapija za visoka antitijela.. Selen kupila i krenula ga piti prije 3 dana(po tvom savjetu) hvala ti!

----------


## Aerin

Sorry i sretno  :Smile:  moja endokrinologica kaze da se antitijela ne spustaju al to nije istina  :Wink:  sretno i neka ti hormoni ostanu ovakvi da ne moras uzimat terapiju  :Kiss:

----------


## Aerin

Da, prosli puta mi se cesce pisalo nego ovaj. Sve je to normalno  :Wink: 

E da i super za octenisept  :Smile:  ja sam s plivaseptom dezinficirala ruke pa ispirala jos jednom pod vodom uhhhh

Edit: euthyrox pijes jer ti je tsh bio povisen ili imas hipo ili hashimoto kao i ja?

----------


## Mala28

prvo je bio hiper pa sad hipo..tj jedno godinu i pol koliko pijem E
antitjela su ok, tak da nemam hashimoto
prosli mjesec je tsh bio oko 3
ili mi je ispod donje granice sa puno nula ispred, ili od 3-5, stalno skaće

----------


## Aerin

Kako si bila hiper pa hipo? Super sto ti antitijela nisu visoka jer su ona ta koja otezavaju implantaciju  :Wink: 

A sto se TSH pak tice idealan je oko 1. Ja dok moj nisam spustila nisam niti zatrudnila. Non stop su me drzali na tsh 5 dok nisam rekla da zelim bebu i onda smo spustali ispod 2,5

----------


## Mala28

prva 2 nalaza tsh-a su bila ispod donje granice pa sam rafila scintigrafiju koja je pokazala povecanu stitnjacu koja je isla u prilog hipera i tako me dr.vodila. nije mi dala.nikakvu terapiju.za 6 mj od toga je tsh bio 3.26 i tada mi je endokrinologica rekla da mozemo na bebu..godinu dana dok je tsh bio nizak smo se pazili jer je dr rekla da ne smijem biti trudna sa tako niskim tsh.
nakon tih 3.26 poceli raditi i 6 mj nakon toga konttola i tsh 5 i nesto i tada sam dobila E (to je bilo u 9.2012.)
i od tada ga pijem i od tada me vodi kao hipo.
spustao se na 3, na opet na nule, pa opet 3.
svaki put kada dodjem mjenja mi terapiju i svaki put ne valja...a idem njoj 2x godisnje samo
znaci nikada nije bio od 1-2,5 kako mpo trazi.
endici idem u vinograsku.
kako sam.krenula na vv mislila sam.se prebaciti kod njih endokrinoligu ali moj mpo dr. kaze da je ovaj tsh ok i da ne treba nista mijenjati.
sljedeci mjesec idem endokrinici pa cu vidjeti koliko je tsh.

----------


## Aerin

Da.. Inzistiraj na cescim posjetama i vadi krv cesce. Ja sam isla 1 godisnje na kontrolu.
Cim ostanes trudna isto odmah vadi ft3 i ft4 i tsh. Najbitnije ti je da ti je ft4 iznad polovice tako da beba ima dovoljno  :Smile:

----------


## Mala28

rekla mi je da čim zatrudnim odmah dođem
a ft4 kada sam ga vadila je bio oko 12..što mislim da je premalo
budem vidjela kaj će mi slj.mj reći.
Htjela sam te pitati, ti si oba aiha imala sve isto? klomiće? koliki je bio razmak između aiha?

----------


## Aerin

Da bilo bi bolje da ti je ft4 visi al opet nisam ja doktor  :Wink:  ona ce te najbolje voditi..

Ja sam bila u skroz prirodnim aih-ovima bez icega. Prvi je bio u 10om drugi u 12om. Ne bi radili pauzu ali sam isla na put.

Prvi puta smo radili aih na 21dc tako da je dr mislio da ce 16dc biti dovoljno da pratimo i dalje folikule al ovulacija je bila ranije.

Dobitni aih smo obavili na 10dc.

----------


## kli_kli

Hormoni stitanjace i tsh u skladu s tim se drugacije ponasaju u trudnoci. Potpuno je fizioloski pad i FT4 i tsh. Laboratorija bi trebalo uz rezultate da izda i granice za trudnice, i to po trimestrima. Koliko se secam (pre 3 godine sam poslednji put bila trudna a godinama imam hipotireozu), vrednost 12 za FT4 je ok u trudnoci.

----------


## dino84

Meni je endokrinologica na ft4 od 14.8 pojačala terapiju Euthyrox -a jer je rekla da je idealno da u trudnoći ft4 bude iznad 15. Kada sam došla na kontrolu ft4 mi je bio još niži, čini mi se 13.6, pa mi je opet pojačala terapiju. Slijedeća kontrola mi je za neka dva tjedna pa ću vidjeti kakvo je stanje.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Meni je endokrinologica na ft4 od 14.8 pojačala terapiju Euthyrox -a jer je rekla da je idealno da u trudnoći ft4 bude iznad 15. Kada sam došla na kontrolu ft4 mi je bio još niži, čini mi se 13.6, pa mi je opet pojačala terapiju. Slijedeća kontrola mi je za neka dva tjedna pa ću vidjeti kakvo je stanje.


Ma zamisli to na KBC-u vodiš? Jer meni je znao biti FT4 i 11 u trudnoći pa mi nisu korigirali terapiju, TSH je uvijek bio do 3, kasnije mi se popeo do nekih 14 i tu je stao sa 75 mg Euthiroxa. Onda mi je nakon poroda TSH otišao u hiper, sad sam opet vadila i čekam nalaze

----------


## dino84

> Ma zamisli to na KBC-u vodiš? Jer meni je znao biti FT4 i 11 u trudnoći pa mi nisu korigirali terapiju, TSH je uvijek bio do 3, kasnije mi se popeo do nekih 14 i tu je stao sa 75 mg Euthiroxa. Onda mi je nakon poroda TSH otišao u hiper, sad sam opet vadila i čekam nalaze


Ne, u Puli kod endokrinologa. Meni je TSH zadnjih nekoliko vađenja uvijek oko 1,6. Sad sam naizmjenično jedan dan na 50 mg, a drugi dan 75 mg Euthyrox -a.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Samo da ne bi bilo zabune FT4 mi se popeo do 14 ne TSH, a tako dino baš mi je čudno bilo da su ti to rekli jer ja ih baš pitala za FT4 nije li prenizak, svaki endokrinac drugačije govori izgled

----------


## Shadow2

Cure trebam pomoc, 
Imam Hipotirozu i hashimoto, trudna 7+4
zadnji nalaz tsh 1.5 i ft4 16 su bili prije mjesec dana..
Jutros sam radila hormone stitnjace:
Tsh-0.51( ref.v.0.35-4.94)
T3-1.5(ref.v 0.89-2.44)
T4-178( ref.v 63-150.84) 
Ft3-4.2( ref.v 2.6-5.7)
Ft4-19.7(ref.v.9.0-19.05) 

Znaci t4 mi je znatno povisen, i ft4 je povisen,ali ne kao t4.
Sta sad ovo znaci, da sam sad u hiperu? Jel se nekom to dogodilo,sta mi je raditi? Da li to utjece na plod? 

I da pokusala sam danas kontaktirati dr.Pundu u Splitu( ali ga nema i nece ga biti narednih mjesec dana) molim zna li neko dobrog dr.nuklearne medicine, ili endokrinologa u Splitu? Moze i privatnik.
Unaprijed zahvaljujem cure

----------


## Aerin

Ja mislim da su ti nalazi idealni i vise nego super, bez straha  :Kiss:  Bitan ti je ft4, t3 i t4 ti nisu nikakvi pokazatelji i ne moras ih vise vaditi. Ponovi za mjesec dana ft3, ft4 i tsh. Moja endokrinologica mi je objasnila da je u trudnoci uvijek bolje biti u hiperu.
Javi se svakako endo (ja idem svaki mj na kontrolu)

Kako se ti osjecas i koju dozu sada pijes?

----------


## Shadow2

Pa fizicki se osjecam ok, osim sta se ujutro probudim sva mokra.. 
Ja sam cak mislila da je to od niskog progesterona,ali mi je dr.rekla da to moze biti od stitnjace..
Na terapiji sam 100 mikrograma euthyroxa..
Hvala Aerin na odgovoru :Wink: )
Bas si me umirila :Wink: )

----------


## Aerin

Ne brini se  :Smile:  stvarno su ti super nalazi i bitni su ti ft3 i ft4 jer su ti to slobodni hormoni.

Ja sam u 16tt i sve je za sada u redu  :Smile:  kontroliram stitnjacu svaki mj al privatno vadim krv jer ju preko hzzo cekam pre dugo

Dok god je dole sve ok i progesteron je ok, cim je neki smeckasti iscj. ili krv alarm odmah kod gina

----------


## Shadow2

A sta su ovi t3 i t4? 
Nisam to njih ni vadila zadnji put,pa nemam s cim usporedit..
I ja vadim privatno jer sve ide brze. Ici cu ja ne pretrage svakih 7 dana ako treba,svom ginekologu sam se unaprijed ispricala za svu buducu " dosadu". :Wink: )
Puno hvala na odgovoru, bas sam puna strahova :Wink: 
I bas si me umirila..tnx

Cestitam na trudnoci,i nek ti do kraja bude sve skolski :Wink: )

----------


## crvenkapica77

Cure
Zanima me jel se moze eutirox uzimati zajedno sa utrogestanima , u razmaku od npr 30 min ? 
Uzimam utrogestan oralno pa me zanima

----------


## Aerin

> A sta su ovi t3 i t4? 
> Nisam to njih ni vadila zadnji put,pa nemam s cim usporedit..
> I ja vadim privatno jer sve ide brze. Ici cu ja ne pretrage svakih 7 dana ako treba,svom ginekologu sam se unaprijed ispricala za svu buducu " dosadu".)
> Puno hvala na odgovoru, bas sam puna strahova
> I bas si me umirila..tnx
> 
> Cestitam na trudnoci,i nek ti do kraja bude sve skolski)



Ne znam ti to objasniti  :Sad:  meni je endokrinologica rekla kako nama na terapiji nisi oni bitni tj. da su beskorisni i da samo pratimo slobodne tj. ft3 i ft4 (free t)

Hvala ti  :Kiss:  ja sam ti isto sva u strahu jos uvijek :D

----------


## red pepper

Koji faktori utječu na vrijednosti hormona štitnjače? Meni je pred 10 mjeseci tsh bio 4,20,a sada je 1,79..Šta je normalno da tako varira,a ništa nisam mijenjala?..Rekla mi je doktorica da brokula,kupus i prokulice mogu povećati te vrijednosti,ali ja ne jedem neke velike količine toga..da li bi trebalo svejedno napraviti antitijela štitnjače ili da se povedem za ovim zadnjim nalazom u kojem su mi i ft3 i ft4 skroz ok..svakih koliko bi trebalo čekirati hormone štitnjače? totalno glupo pitanje,ali da li stres može ubrzati rad štitnjače?jer kada sam prvi put vadila nisam bila pod stresom,a sad sam bila pod užasnim stresom..a inače kad sam pod stresom mi se jako ubrza metabolizam..

----------


## lulu79

Pozdrav, krecem u FET i rekoh da kontroliram stitnu prije postupka,....i sve je ok, ali mi je povisen anti tpo,.....e sad doktor nije spominjao nikakvu terapiju,... kontrola za 6 mjeseci, ukoliko dodje do trudnoce da se javim,...da li ima neko takvu situaciju i kakva su iskustva, da li ste dobili neku terapiju? Uh, na sto sam muka,......

----------


## buba klara

meni je TSH 3,93, ostale vrijednosti štitnjače su OK
za ovo mi je liječnica rekla da je malo povišeno ali da još nije za terapiju
iduća kontrola za 6 mj.
čitala sam o Kelp algama - imaju li kakve nus pojave i za ovu vrijednost od 3,93 - moze li ih se uzimati?

----------


## Strašna

> meni je TSH 3,93, ostale vrijednosti štitnjače su OK
> za ovo mi je liječnica rekla da je malo povišeno ali da još nije za terapiju
> iduća kontrola za 6 mj.
> čitala sam o Kelp algama - imaju li kakve nus pojave i za ovu vrijednost od 3,93 - moze li ih se uzimati?


Na moj tsh od 2,7 sam dobila terapiju Euthyroxa od 25 mg. Prije toga je bio 3,67 i uzimala sam kelp.
Prošla sam pregled štitnjače, UZV štitnjače i sve je ok, kao i svi ostali hormoni štitnjače.
Ipak moja endokrinologica se slozila da je za postupak bolje da je ispod 2.

----------


## buba klara

hm...mozda sam to zaboravila napisati - ja ne idem u postupak, imam 2 djece i jedno na nebu, htjeli bi treće ako bude dano... samo pitam za ove hormone da li oni ometaju ikakv prirodni tijek začeća i bili pomoglo da pijem Kelp...

----------


## KrisZg

Meni je za 6 tj sa 3,5 s terapijom od 25 mg tiraqa pao na 2.01.Na VV je nalaz tsh isti dan gotov, meni su cak danas napravili za sat i pol a antitjela ce biti u cetvrtak.

----------


## kika222

Meni je za 8tj korištenja euthyroxa tsh sa 5,25 pao na 1,75 . U petak vadila u breyeru.. A u utorak vadila ogtt i tsh na VV i danas dobila nalaz 1,37 .. Kaj je moguće da je tolika razlika u tri dana? Ft4 mi je u petak bio 20,98, a u utorak 18,3???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bubekica

Ne mozes usporedjivati nalaze iz razlicitih laboratorija.

----------


## kika222

Pa ista je mjerna jedinica :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kika222

Ok, znam da su razl labovi ali mi je svejedno čudno :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Konfuzija

Idealno bi bilo pratiti se stalno u istom labu, ali praktično nije uvijek izvedivo, pa je onda najbitnije da im je ista mjerna jedinica. Tvoje vrijednosti, kika, ne odstupaju jako i dobre su. A za TSH sam čitala da zna varirati čak unutar jednog dana... To ti je sve ok.  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Meni je isto na VV uvijek lijepi nizak rezultat. I bude drugaciji nego u drugim labosima

----------


## KrisZg

Vazno je samo kojom metodom se odreduje.

----------


## Vrci

Izgubila sam direktan broj za nazvati endokrinu na vv  :Sad:  jel zna netko? Onaj od njih, gdje se zove od 1 do 2 popodne

----------


## bubekica

Zar nije 23 53 904?

----------


## Vrci

Hvalaaa  :Smile:

----------


## Mala28

cure, dali je koja kod doktora endokrnologa na vv?
sestra mi ja dala da zovem na 2353904 i 2353874 i na drugi br sam se narucila kod doktora
dali je koja od vas kod tog doktora? i kako se zove?
na prvi br.je bilo stalno zauzeto

----------


## sretna 1506

Imam pitanje,sad mi je tsh 3,6 ( ref.vr.od 0,3-5,6),prije mjesec dana mi je bio 4,6 ( ref.vr. od 0,3-3,6),ok.ponovit ću u lab.di sam prije vadila ali nije mi jasno uglavnom su ref.vr.svugdje do 3,6 a idealan tsh je do 2,onda kad je idealan ako su ref.vr. do 5,6?? Ima li tko objašnjenje?

----------


## KrisZg

> Imam pitanje,sad mi je tsh 3,6 ( ref.vr.od 0,3-5,6),prije mjesec dana mi je bio 4,6 ( ref.vr. od 0,3-3,6),ok.ponovit ću u lab.di sam prije vadila ali nije mi jasno uglavnom su ref.vr.svugdje do 3,6 a idealan tsh je do 2,onda kad je idealan ako su ref.vr. do 5,6?? Ima li tko objašnjenje?


Mozda ti ovo pomogne, ovo je odgovor meni iz Harnija:

Svi nalazi su u redu (uključujući i malo povišen 17-hidroksiprogesteron), osim što kod planiranja trudnoće ne volimo da je TSH veći od 2,5. Trebali biste se javiti endokrinologu te početi uzimati terapiju Euthyroxom da se vrijednost TSH uskladi s trudnoćom. Radi se o subkliničkoj hipotireozi koja bi mogla smetati kod začeća i koja bi mogla povećati mogućnost za spontane pobačaje  prvom tromjesječju. Vjerojatnost za te događaje je mala (nemojte se odmah uplašiti!) ali postoji pa bi bilo dobro da si to posložite.

Ja sam na terapiji od nekih tjedan dana prije trudnoce i biti cu do kraja T.

----------


## frka

sretna, bez obzira na to kakve su referentne vrijednosti (do 4 ili 5), optimalan tsh je oko 2. mada tsh od oko 3 ne mora značiti da postoji problem, osobito ako su drugi hormoni ok (prije svega ft4 iznad 15). ali ovaj tvoj od 4,6 je definitivno za terapiju i ne bih ulazila u postupak s njim. čak i ako se sam snizio na 3,6, to ukazuje na problem.

----------


## sretna 1506

> sretna, bez obzira na to kakve su referentne vrijednosti (do 4 ili 5), optimalan tsh je oko 2. mada tsh od oko 3 ne mora značiti da postoji problem, osobito ako su drugi hormoni ok (prije svega ft4 iznad 15). ali ovaj tvoj od 4,6 je definitivno za terapiju i ne bih ulazila u postupak s njim. čak i ako se sam snizio na 3,6, to ukazuje na problem.


Ma sve ja to znam i na terapiji sam već mjesecima od kad mi je tsh bio 5,75 i lagano mi pada,nego mi nisu bile jasne različite ref. vrij. i isti ideaalan famozni 2.

----------


## žužy

> Ma sve ja to znam i na terapiji sam već mjesecima od kad mi je tsh bio 5,75 i lagano mi pada,nego mi nisu bile jasne različite ref. vrij. i isti ideaalan famozni 2.


Dok god je unutar tih ref. vrij.,svi doktori ga smatraju urednim.
Ono što je bitno nama koje pokušavamo zatrudnijeti je činjenica da bi on za začeće trebao biti oko 2.
A i to nije relevantno večini doktora.
Dva MPO dr smatraju da moj TSH od 3,29 nema veze s mojim nezačećem,dok je moja soc. gin. čim ga je vidla rekla,to mora dolje.
Sad ga ti znaj.

----------


## sretna 1506

> Dok god je unutar tih ref. vrij.,svi doktori ga smatraju urednim.
> Ono što je bitno nama koje pokušavamo zatrudnijeti je činjenica da bi on za začeće trebao biti oko 2.
> A i to nije relevantno večini doktora.
> Dva MPO dr smatraju da moj TSH od 3,29 nema veze s mojim nezačećem,dok je moja soc. gin. čim ga je vidla rekla,to mora dolje.
> Sad ga ti znaj.


Moj mpo dr.neće ni da me vidi ni čuje dok mi tsh ne bude oko 2,i eto godina dana mi prođe.....

----------


## frka

rekla bih da su referentne vrijednosti različite jer su neki labovi počeli mijenjati praksu vodeći se novim saznanjima dok se drugi drže starog ko pijan plota. možda griješim, ali čini mi se da je to u pitanju. na sreću, sve veći broj liječnika (pa tako i MPO-vaca) uzima taj optimum u obzir. 

žužy, takav tsh stvarno može biti ok - ja sam s njim zatrudnila bez problema i u trudnoći je pao što ukazuje na to da štitna ipak ok šljaka. bitno je da provjeriš i druge hormone - fT4 treba biti iznad 15 i antitijela moraju biti negativna.

----------


## KrisZg

> Moj mpo dr.neće ni da me vidi ni čuje dok mi tsh ne bude oko 2,i eto godina dana mi prođe.....


Mozda bi trebalo prilagoditi terapiju...opet

----------


## žužy

> žužy, takav tsh stvarno može biti ok - ja sam s njim zatrudnila bez problema i u trudnoći je pao što ukazuje na to da štitna ipak ok šljaka. bitno je da provjeriš i druge hormone - fT4 treba biti iznad 15 i antitijela moraju biti negativna.


Da,znam to..al nisam mogla dobit up za vaditi antitijela bez preporuke specijaliste,a on je smatral da to ne treba.
A privat mi baš i nije bila opcija..
No konačno sam uspjela doći do termina za endokrinologa pa se nadam da me bude poslal vadit antitij.

----------


## sara10

> Moj mpo dr.neće ni da me vidi ni čuje dok mi tsh ne bude oko 2,i eto godina dana mi prođe.....


Sretna, moj TSH je 2,38 i dr. B. i dr. P. su mi rekli da je to ok sve dok je vrijednost do 2,5. Moj TSH je takav od kad sam u MPO vodama, a nikako zatrudnit, a evo sad vidim da je frka zatrudnila i sa 3,29.

----------


## KrisZg

Moj tsh danas dosao, nakon 12 tj. terapije opal je na 1.08

----------


## sretna 1506

> Sretna, moj TSH je 2,38 i dr. B. i dr. P. su mi rekli da je to ok sve dok je vrijednost do 2,5. Moj TSH je takav od kad sam u MPO vodama, a nikako zatrudnit, a evo sad vidim da je frka zatrudnila i sa 3,29.


Da draga,tebi je takav tsh normalan i ok,a meni je bio 5,75 i zato me neće uzme dok ne padne na oko 2.A ja sam prije 2 god.išla u postupak sa tsh oko 3,5 i ostala trudna i tad sam trebala ( vjerojatno,a nisam) uzimati terapiju pa možda ne bi imala spontani sa 8 tj.i to je dodatni razlog što dr.više ne želi da riskiram sa "povišenim"tsh.

----------


## Leelu

Cure drage, može pomoć?
Dakle, nalazi štitnjače: TSH -3,98 (ref..0,27-4,2)
                                T4 -1,7    (ref.1,3-3,1)
                                T4 -99     (ref.66-81)
Ginićka je lagano ignorirala ovaj nalaz, kod endokrinologa nisam bila. Mene muči ovaj malo viši TSH, a i sama imam neke simptome (kao umor i sl.). Da naglasim, nisam u postupku za oplodnju, nego radimo na bebi (zasad prirodno). Strah me da on možda nije prepreka za ostvarit trudnoću, nakon svega što vidim da se piše o njemu  :Confused: 
Detaljno hormone nisam provjeravala, iako planiram, al onako na prvu sve je manje-više ok, redovne (relativno) cikluse, ovulacija viđena...Što vi iskusne mislite? Da radim dalje pretrage, antitijela i to?  :Undecided:

----------


## Leelu

T4 -99     (ref.66-81)
Oprostite, ref.vrijednosti su 66-181, tipfeler  :oklagija:

----------


## amazonka

TSH ti jeviši i možda ne bi bilo loše napraviti i antitijela i obratiti se i endokrinologu.
Ovisi koliko dugo već radite na bebi i ne znam koliko imaš godina, ali ako to traje već dulje vrijeme
ne bi bilo loše potražiti stručnu pomoć i napraviti daljnje pretrage.

----------


## 123beba

Leelo ka bih isto na tvom mjestu napravila antitijela... Moji nalazi su uvijek bili vrlo slični ovim tvojima, a antitijela su mi bila poprilično visoka... Mislim da je normalno za njih do cca 100 a ja sam imala 700... 
I da, čekala sam da seo TSH snizi na oko 2 da bih mogla u postupak.
Sretno!

----------


## Leelu

Hvala vam na sugestijama  :Smile: 
30 mi je godinica, a na bebi radimo 5-6 mjeseci...definitivno ću otići kod endokrinologa vidjeti što dalje  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## fuksija

;Molim vas preporuku za endokrinologa na VV.
Trebam se naruciti za vadenje krvi i pregled. Bila sam kod dr.Alebica i rekao mi je da imam hipotireozu.. Tsh mi je 5.74 i vec dvije godine ne mogu zaceti. Htjela bih to cim prije srediti ako je moguce pa da mozebitno prirodno zatrudnim..inace,za daljnji postupak je dogovoreno da se vidimo u 10.mj.
Molim vas preporuku za doktora koji ce htjeti nesto poduzeti u vezi toga.
Hvala

----------


## Vrci

Meni je super dr. Majić Milotić, mislim da se tako zove  :Smile:

----------


## mona22

Ja sam kod dr. Peroš i mogu reci smo sve najbolje o njemu

----------


## žužy

Moje preporuke za dr Kljajić,divna doktorica.

----------


## fuksija

Dakle,gdje god dođem, dobro je  :Smile: 
Koliko se čeka za naručivanje?

----------


## Vrci

Ima i jedan dr s kojim je jedna cura imala losa iskustva...al ne znam tocno koji. Nitko od navedenih koliko znam

----------


## žužy

Ja sam se naručila sredinom svibnja za sredinu srpnja,dakle 2 mj sam čekala.

Inače,obavila sam pregled,uzv i vađenje krvi..dr kaže da nemam čvorića na štitnjači ali da je promjenjena izgleda i da upučuje na autoimunu bolest ali da nečemo brzati dok ne vidimo antitijela.Sad čekam nalaze.
I još veli da su u pravu i moja ginekol. koja kaže da bi za začeće tsh morao biti do 2,5 i moj mpo kojemu moj tsh od 3,29 nije problem...jer statistike rađene u zadnje 3 god. govore da je određen broj trudnica imao tsh do 2,5 (pa od tuda to uvjerenje) ali i da ja mogu ostati trudna i imati zdravu trudnoču i sa 0.51 i 3,29.
I da hormonska stimulacija remeti realan nalaz tsh.
Uglavnom,moram vaditi krv svaka 3 mj da dobijemo neku sliku i u slučaju trudnoče se javiti i prije.

----------


## ivana.sky

mi smo isto jos uvijek na prirodnom pokusavanju, od 9mj idemo na kliniku (ja PCOS, muz ok, vise od 1,5god pokusavanja)...
pratim stitnjacu inace godinama posto je malo povecana, ali evo sad prvi put odlucili dat mi lijek

TSH 4,020 (0,34-5,60)
FT3 4,18 (3,8-6,0)
FT4 9,37 (7,9-14,2)
antiTPO 333,33 (<9,0)

terapija: tyraq 50mikrograma svaki dan, iako to inace ne bi prepisali nikad posto su nalazi "ok" tj. u referentnim vrijednostima, meni ipak jesu da pokusaju smanjit taj tsh posto mi je ginekologinja rekla da mora past na/ispod 2... kontrola za 3mj...

----------


## tetadoktor

i ja sam danas bila kod dr Kljajić...toliko temeljita, što u starim nalazima što u svom pregledu i na kraju u svim pojašnjenjima...za svaku pohvalu!!!

a čekala sam na pregled cca mjesec i po dana! isplatilo se u svakom slučaju  :worldcup:

----------


## žužy

Kaj ne da je  :Smile: 
Mene je k njoj poslala moja ginekologica,nju je ona spasila prije nekoliko god.,žena je več odlučila u postupak sa klomifenima i onda joj je dr Kljajić našla problem..nakon toga ima dva klinca prirodno.

Znate li možda za kolko stignu nalazi na kućnu adresu?

----------


## Vrci

Neka 2tj,ovisi koje su pretrage radene i kad dr napise nalaz. Mislim da sam 3tj najdulje cekala

----------


## žužy

Tnx.  :Smile:

----------


## fuksija

Ja sam danas vadila Tsh,ft3 i ft4..doma ce mi doci nalazi a onda cu se naruciti kod nekog endokrinologa..sestra veli da ne zna kak ce,da su svi na godisnjem,da ovisi o tome kakvi ce mi biti nalazi

----------


## fuksija

Tsh mi je 4.18 (0.55-4.78). fT4 16.3 (11.5-22.7), fT3 4.8 (3.5-6.5)
A prije mjesec dana mi je Tsh bio 5.6..i sad se bojim da mi endokrinolog nece htjeti dati nesto za snizenje tsh  :Sad:

----------


## žužy

*fuksija*,več si dobila nalaze?Ja još čekam svoje  :Undecided: 
Jesi se odmah i naručila kod endokr.? Ma vjerojatno ćeš dobiti neku terapiju,pričekaj.

----------


## fuksija

Sestra mi je rekla da joj se javim kad dobijem nalaze..to cu sutra obaviti..pa ce mi onda dati datum za doktora..
Vadila sam krv u cetvrtak..ti?

----------


## žužy

Ja još 10.7. A možda ovisi o nečemu,pojma nemam..
Sretno!

----------


## fuksija

Ja sam vadila samo to,ništa drugo..možda zato...

----------


## tetadoktor

> Ja još 10.7. A možda ovisi o nečemu,pojma nemam..
> Sretno!


ja sam se odmah naručivala za vađenje krvi i za endokrinologa, pa su me nalazi čekali gore na šalteru. možda su i tebi tako napravili, žužy

----------


## žužy

*tetadoktor* ,nakon pregleda,uzv-a i vađenja krvi,doktorica mi je rekla da mi bude nalaze poslala na kućnu adresu.

----------


## Vrci

žužy, nekad kasne jer to ovisi o tome kad dr natipka nalaz i pošalje ga. Valjda ti bude uskoro

----------


## mura

Pozdrav cure,
čitam vas već neko vrijeme, pogotovu ovu temu o TSH.
Kod mene je situacija slijedeća: Hashimotov tireoiditis i hipotireoza. Brine me jer mi je pred 3 mjeseca (redovna kontrola) TSH uz pomoć Euthyroxa pao na 3,18 (endokrinolog mi je super, smatra da mora pasti na 1-1,5), a evo jučer dobila nove nalaze: TSH 14!
znam da je vjerojatno Hashimoto odgovoran za to, ali svejedno me brine. baš me zanima što će mi endokrino reći.

----------


## fuksija

Ja sam bila danas tamo i dogovorila pregled za 23.9. kod dr. Majić Mijotić (jesam li dobro napisala?)...sestra je rekla da me narucila kod jedne doktorice..ja velim Kljajić? Ona- ne,nje nema ali ova je u istom rangu  :Smile:  haha..
Ne razumijem kako to da mi tsh tako varira..u 4.mj je bio oko 3...prije mjesec dana 5.7 a sad oko 4..nije mi jasno o cemu to ovisi...

----------


## žužy

Stigli konačno nalazi,i kolko vidim sve ok.
TSH: 2,5 m/UL
fT4: 17,7 pmo/L
fT3: 5,1 pmo/L
ATG: 15,0 kU/L
ATPO: 28,0 kU/L

Radili su mi i još nekaj,ovo prvo mi liči na kalij,natrij,kalcij i to,ali ovo drugo..zna ko?
K: 4,4 mmol/L
Na: 139 mmol/L
Cal: 1,32 mmol/L
Ca: 2,50 mmol/L
P: 1,12 mmol/L
s-ntGUK: 4,9 mmol/L
Hba1cNGSP: 4,7 %
Hba1cSI: 29 mmol/mol
eAG: 4,9 mmol/L

Ref. vrij. nisu navedene,idem tražit na netu koje su na VV..
Dobila sam odmah i potvrde o narudžbi za vađenje krvi i kontrolu u studenom.

----------


## fuksija

Za vadenje krvi se isto mora narucit? Koliko se na to ceka? Htjela bih imati svjeze nalaze prije pregleda

----------


## žužy

Da,pošalješ uputnicu mailom na centralno naručivanje i dobiješ termin.
Ja sam čekala na termin skoro 2 mjeseca.

----------


## žužy

Možda bolje da pričekaš da te sama dr pošalje izvaditi nalaze za koje bude smatrala da trebaju...npr ja sam imala i up samo za vađenje osnovnih hormona štitnjače a doktorica me poslala vaditi malo više toga.
Imala sam up za pregled sa šifrom koja pokriva kompletnu dijagnostičku obradu.

----------


## kudri

> Možda bolje da pričekaš da te sama dr pošalje izvaditi nalaze za koje bude smatrala da trebaju...npr ja sam imala i up samo za vađenje osnovnih hormona štitnjače a doktorica me poslala vaditi malo više toga.Imala sam up za pregled sa šifrom koja pokriva kompletnu dijagnostičku obradu.


žužy, na koji broj se naručuje kod ove dr. kljajić? ona je, ako sam dobro razuimijela, endokrinolog na vv?

----------


## žužy

Ja sam se naručila preko centralnog naručivanja.. centralna.jedinica@kb-merkur.hr 
Prvo sam zvala br koji sam tu našla..ali mi je rečeno da ne može tako,neka skeniram i pošaljem up mailom.
01/2352 904 ti je broj od šaltera na 2. katu VV
01/ 2353 903 je broj od dr Kljajić
Probaj neki nazvati za info..da,ona je endokrinolog na VV.Preporučam.

----------


## fuksija

Ok,hvala..onda cu pricekati pa nek me dokica posalje kam treba  :Smile:

----------


## sretna 1506

Da li neka od vas sa povišenim tsh ima kakve smetnje,npr.ubrzan rad srca ili je to samo osjećaj,zatim nekakav trenutni gubitak daha,koji traje sekund....uglavnom to mi se ponekad javi a sad mi je tsh 2,2.......pao je sa 5,75

----------


## nina977

Meni kad padne TSH znam imati iste smetnje (lupanje srca,kratak dah,nesanica,nemir,slabost u nogama...)

----------


## Aerin

Ja sam na prirodnim hormonima i moj tsh je jako nizak i nikad nisam imala taj problem osim kad su mi hemoglobin i zeljezo bili niski.
Cim se dignuo srce se smirilo.
Treba paziti i na ft4 jer ako je pre visok isto ne valja

----------


## FAnaS

Naručila sam se za pregled endokrinologa na VV pred koji dan. Dobila sam termin već 3.9.kod dr.Piljac. Ima li tko kakva iskustva kod tog doktora?

----------


## buba klara

> Cure drage, može pomoć?
> Dakle, nalazi štitnjače: TSH -3,98 (ref..0,27-4,2)
> T4 -1,7 (ref.1,3-3,1)
> T4 -99 (ref.66-81)
> Ginićka je lagano ignorirala ovaj nalaz, kod endokrinologa nisam bila. Mene muči ovaj malo viši TSH, a i sama imam neke simptome (kao umor i sl.). Da naglasim, nisam u postupku za oplodnju, nego radimo na bebi (zasad prirodno). Strah me da on možda nije prepreka za ostvarit trudnoću, nakon svega što vidim da se piše o njemu 
> Detaljno hormone nisam provjeravala, iako planiram, al onako na prvu sve je manje-više ok, redovne (relativno) cikluse, ovulacija viđena...Što vi iskusne mislite? Da radim dalje pretrage, antitijela i to?


ne mora biti da se radi o istom slucaju, ali evo, male utjehe radi - ja sam sa još višim TSH ostala trudna prirodno prije 4 mjeseca  :Smile: 
nikakve tablete nisam uzimala jer je endokrinologica zaključila da sam granična i da mi lijekovi još ne trebaju (kretao se oko 4 cijelo vrijeme)
također smo pokušavali jedno godinu dana, i eto uspjelo je
s tim da nisam baš u cvijetu mladosti (38 god.) i nemam jedan jajovod (uklonjen uslijed vanmaternične trudnoće)
sretno!
sada tijekom trudnoće mi je TSH sam po sebi spustio za 2,15, bez ikakvih lijekova

----------


## Sadie

Dobar mi je TSH, ali ga trebam ponoviti zbog trudnoće. Zna li tko do koliko sati primaju knjižice na VV? Ne mislim se naručivati, već samo pojaviti.

----------


## KrisZg

> Dobar mi je TSH, ali ga trebam ponoviti zbog trudnoće. Zna li tko do koliko sati primaju knjižice na VV? Ne mislim se naručivati, već samo pojaviti.


Do pola 10.Inace se moras naruciti,probaj zamoliti tetu na salteru da te primi kad si vec tamo,smisli neki razlog,ja vadim svaki mjesec,inace se narucujem ali sam par puta zeznula pa su me primili.

----------


## Sadie

Hvala. Tak ću napraviti.  :Smile:

----------


## lisica

Cure ima li netko informaciju koliko košta vađenje ft3 i ft4 plus tsh u privatnim labosima? Znima me Salzer ili Brayer ti su mi najbliži. Kako sam u drugom stanju i 9. tjednu rađe bih odmah znala situaciju nego da čekam termin pa 7 dana nalaz, uopće ne znam koliko se čeka u Vinogradskoj.

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam Breyer uvijek zvala i pitala koliko dođe što trebam, najbolje ti tako. Ili sam slala mail upit, isto su bili brzi za odgovor

----------


## Sadie

Ne znam za Vinogradsku, ali na Vuku se nalaz ceka 2 dana. A termin? Sitnica. Mjesec dana.

----------


## lisica

:Smile:  Hvala cure. Budem sutra nazvala Brayer i u subotu sam mirna. 7 dana u Vinogradskoj. Ako nije dobar nalaz ne gine mi procedura Vinogradske..A kad sve izračunam, opet ću proći bolje ako platim i konzultacije i podešavanje terapije..Neke se stvari kod nas ne mijenjaju..:/

----------


## fuksija

Dobila sam nalaze..tsh mi je trenutno iznad 2..u 7.mj je bio iznad 4 a u 6.mj iznad 5..dakle smanjuje se..mislim da mi je to od prehrane..od pocetka 7.mj sam na lchfu..dokica mi je propisala euthyrox..sad ne znam da li da ga krenem uzimati ili ne? Da li to mogu rijesiti samo prehranom? A opet u 4.mj. ove godine je bio iznad 1 a nisam bila na toj prehrani...sto mislite?

----------


## bubekica

Prva sam koja cu nahvaliti lchf prehranu, ali tsh koji skace ne bih prepustila prehrani, pogotovo u postupcima. Jesi li radila antitijela stitnjace?
Sto se prehrane tice, u lchf su dosta zastupljeni bademi, oni su big no-no kod hiptireoze, kao i kupusarke i soja.

----------


## fuksija

Nisam radila antitijela..samo fT3 i fT4..
Znači ne bi smjela bademe? To baš puno jedem..a i ovo ostalo što si nabrojala..mislim tsh mi nije visok..ali izgleda da za mpo je..čudno mi je samo da tako skače non stop..zašto to? I gdje mogu potražiti popis što jesti u hipotireozi?

----------


## bubekica

Ima na netu dosta o prehrani, samo ukucaj u google...
Na tvom mjestu bih svakako trazila uputnicu za antitijela, a i pocela piti min dozu eurhyroxa. Za postupak se preporuca da tsh bude 1.5-2.0.
Moj je bio 3.08 pa sam na terapiji 37.5mcg eurhyroxa.

----------


## ivana.sky

moj tsh je bio 4,020 i dali mi tyraq 50mikrograma, rekli su da s prehranom i na prirodan nacin ne mogu to dovest u red... ja i dalje vjerujem da se moze, ali samo duze treba da pocne djelovat i da se vide rezultati vjerovatno... s obzirom da smo planirali krenit sa mpo pocela sam odmah pit tyraq... 28.10. idem na kontrolu pa cemo vidit koliki je sad tsh

----------


## ivana.sky

Th pao na 0,096
FT4 i antitijela mi narasla

mislim da ce mi morat ukinit terapiju

----------


## bubekica

*ivana.sky* vjerojatno ce ti smanjiti na 25mcg.

----------


## ivana.sky

> mi smo isto jos uvijek na prirodnom pokusavanju, od 9mj idemo na kliniku (ja PCOS, muz ok, vise od 1,5god pokusavanja)...
> pratim stitnjacu inace godinama posto je malo povecana, ali evo sad prvi put odlucili dat mi lijek
> 
> TSH 4,020 (0,34-5,60)
> FT3 4,18 (3,8-6,0)
> FT4 9,37 (7,9-14,2)
> antiTPO 333,33 (<9,0)
> 
> terapija: tyraq 50mikrograma svaki dan, iako to inace ne bi prepisali nikad posto su nalazi "ok" tj. u referentnim vrijednostima, meni ipak jesu da pokusaju smanjit taj tsh posto mi je ginekologinja rekla da mora past na/ispod 2... kontrola za 3mj...


3mjeseca poslije:

TSH 0,096
FT3 5,19
FT4 15,4
antiTPO 386

----------


## ivana.sky

> *ivana.sky* vjerojatno ce ti smanjiti na 25mcg.


moze bit

a sto znace poviseni FT4??

----------


## bubekica

nista, T4 je hormon koji uzimas u tabletama, a fT4 je neiskoristeni, tj. slobodni udio. dobro je da je fT4 visok, ali ne izvan ref. granica, to znaci da ti je prejaka terapija, sto se vidi i po preniskom TSH.
nije to nista neobicno, treba neko vrijeme da se prilagodi terapija.

----------


## ivana.sky

> to znaci da ti je prejaka terapija, sto se vidi i po preniskom TSH.
> nije to nista neobicno, treba neko vrijeme da se prilagodi terapija.


aha, ajde super, ja sam vec misla da je neka sad upala ili nesto  :drama: 

hvala po tko zna koji put  :Heart:

----------


## martta

bila na heparinu u zadnjoj trudnoći (prirodna t. u 44.g.), preventivno, nažalost ni to nije pomoglo, srce prestalo kucati  :Sad: 
dr. je tvrdila da mi heparin može pomoći, a neće našteti kao andol (glede spontanih) jer je drugog načina djelovanja. 
poslije kod dr.R., isti mi stavio naglasak na vrlo male vrijednosti hormona štitnjače, na donjoj granici, a to zna utjecati na spontane.... nažalost, na to nitko nije obraćao pažnju. 

za statističare:
znate što je statistika?
- točan zbroj netočnih podataka   :Smile: 
često na poslu radim "statistike" i baš sam se nasmijala na ovu teoriju - baš dobro definira "vrlo važnu statistiku"

----------


## Ruthy

Marta, meni je dr rekao da je za mpo bolje da je stitnjaca malo niza od prosjeka.. sad me zbunio tvoj dr. R. ...

----------


## Ruthy

Ispravak, TSH mi je 2,7 i kao trebalo bi ga smanjiti.. slabo kuzim pojmove..

----------


## Ginger

> Ispravak, TSH mi je 2,7 i kao trebalo bi ga smanjiti.. slabo kuzim pojmove..


Ruthy, moram pogledati tocne brojke, al mislim da je meni TSH bio oko 2,5 kad sam ostala trudna
Pocela sam s terapijom kad je poceo rasti, a ft4 padati
Za trudnocu je pozeljno da je TSH oko 2, ali je bitno i ostalo (ft3, ft4 i antitijela)

----------


## martta

> Ispravak, TSH mi je 2,7 i kao trebalo bi ga smanjiti.. slabo kuzim pojmove..


da, hormoni štitnjače su širok pojam, sorry 
radilo se o ft4 (unazad 4 godine koliko sam u ovim vodama stalno je bio na donjoj granici ali nikada nitko na to nije obratio pažnju. kasnije sam i na netu to čitala)
ali i tsh mi je ispod 1  :Sad:   to je isto jako nisko.

----------


## Ginger

E pa da, ft4 ne smije biti prenizak, a tsh previsok
Meni nije tsh toliko narastao, koliko je ft4 pao i to je bio razlog uvodjenja terapije

----------


## ivana.sky

> *ivana.sky* vjerojatno ce ti smanjiti na 25mcg.


Ko i uvijek u pravu si... Smanjili mi na 25, kontrola za 2mj.

----------


## martta

> E pa da, ft4 ne smije biti prenizak, a tsh previsok
> Meni nije tsh toliko narastao, koliko je ft4 pao i to je bio razlog uvodjenja terapije


kakva terapija ti je uvedena za niski ft4?

----------


## Ginger

Euthyrox 50
Nije trebalo vise
Tsh se snizio, a ft4 povisio

----------


## Ruthy

> Ruthy, moram pogledati tocne brojke, al mislim da je meni TSH bio oko 2,5 kad sam ostala trudna
> Pocela sam s terapijom kad je poceo rasti, a ft4 padati
> Za trudnocu je pozeljno da je TSH oko 2, ali je bitno i ostalo (ft3, ft4 i antitijela)


Hvala, Ginger. Radimo sve te pretrage sad, samo mi nije jeasno zašto nam o važnosti tih dodatnih pretraga nitko ranije nije rekao, ako je to ključno. Doduše, TSH mi je prošli put bio 2,3 pa su valjda mislili da je ok ...

----------


## Ginger

Ruthy, ne mora znaciti da je kljucno, puno toga igra ulogu
Evo, pogledala sam papire, isla sam u postupak kad je tsh bio 2,6 i ft4 16 (i ostala trudna)
Antitijela negativna, ft3 isto uredan
Terapiju sam pocela uzimati kad je tsh bio 2,9, a ft4 11 
S tim da sam u tom trenutku imala iza sebe dvije trudnoce i dvoje djecice
A tsh mi je uvijek bio oko 2,5

----------


## Kadauna

TSH je meni uvijek bio oko 1, tako da je i to apsolutno ok vrijednost, ne 2, on bi kakti trebao biti ispod dva ali ne može to biti ključno, kao što se vidi iz posta naše Ginger....

----------


## Ruthy

Možda nije ključno, ali je očito važno. A mi brijemo da je ok ako je u referentnom interv.
BTW Ginger, ft se radi ako ove TSH, T4 i T3 nije u redu?
Sigurno jest ključ u više kombiniranih stvari, ali nakon nekoliko postupaka neuspješnih svi pušemo na sve :/
Hvala cure!

----------


## Ginger

Ja sam vadila privatno pa sam trazila sve sto se moglo traziti  :Smile: 

Ma mislim da se uglavnom radi o kombinaciji vise faktora
Mislim, ja imam tri uspjesne trudnoce sa tsh oko 2,5
Tek u trecoj sam pocela piti terapiju, i to iza polovice trudnoce

----------


## martta

> Možda nije ključno, ali je očito važno. A mi brijemo da je ok ako je u referentnom interv.
> BTW Ginger, ft se radi ako ove TSH, T4 i T3 nije u redu?
> Sigurno jest ključ u više kombiniranih stvari, ali nakon nekoliko postupaka neuspješnih svi pušemo na sve :/
> Hvala cure!



upravo tako, smatramo da je u redu ako je u okviru ref.vrijednosti, ali kako sam ja imala 4 neuspješne trudnoće u 4 godine svi dr. se slažu da nešto je razlog i da mi više ne mogu govoriti "niste imali sreće". btw- nalazi i moji i mm svi uredni..."u granicama ref.vrijednosti"...

Ginger, i meni je onda dr.R. preporučio upravo što i tebi za terapiju i kada sam počela piti čak sam se i osjećala bolje i imala više energije. Ali kako se kod mene u međuvremnu svašta drugoga dogodilo, terapiju sam prekinula jer sam i trudnoću stavila "na drugo mjesto".

----------


## Ruthy

Draga Martta, nadam se da će ti se ovi drugi problemi rješiti uskoro. 
Ginger, meni su zasad svi rekli da je t3 i t4 dovoljno, pa valjda bude.

----------


## žužy

U ponedjeljak sam vadila krv,danas stigli nalazi. 
TSH je *1.54* (0.55-4.78) a fT4 je *16.5* (11.5-22.7),malo sam se brinula kak bude..ali super.

----------


## fuksija

žužy...super! i ja idem uskoro vaditi..ali ja sam promijenila i prehranu...

----------


## biserko

fuksija, mozes li mi malo detaljnije pojasniti za promjenu prehrane (moze i na pp) - moj tsh bas seta, sad je na gornjoj granici, povecana mi je doza lijeka, s obzirom da planiram trudnocu. Zbog vise spontanih sad se bojim da mi opet TSH ne podivlja u trudnoci pa bi probala sve sto mogu da ga zauzdam  :Smile:

----------


## fuksija

Ja sam imala tsh iznad 5..a onda kako sam krenula na tu svoju prehranu svaki mjesec mi se sve više smanjivalo i doslo do iznad 2..samo prehranom..a onda sam počela uzimati eutyrox jer još uvijek nije dovoljno nisko..
ugl prehrana je LCHF-low carb high fat..googlaj..treba izbaciti sve ugljikohidrate- šećer, brašno,sve žitarice, kruhove,peciva, muesle,slatkiše, sokove,biljna ulja...ima o tome puno na netu..pogledaj si blog od Anite Šupe...

----------


## biserko

Hvala, pogledacu

----------


## leloX

Moj nalaz: TSH 12,8, fT3 3,7, fT4 1,37. Ove pretrage su mi radili kada sam bila u Petrovoj na odjelu gdje kontroliram trudnoću svaka 4 tjedna zbog trombofilije i diabetesa. Pretrage su mi napravili a da ja nisam ni znala, onako valjda preventivno. Sljedeći put su me pitali jesam li kad imala problema sa štitnjačom i rekla sam da nisam. Vadila sam krv za pretragu štitnjače prije nekih pola godine jer mi je kosa opadala pa sam onoako otišla, ali nalaz je došao kod dr. preko neta i ona mi je rekla da je to sve dobro, a nalaz mi nije ni dala ni pokazala. E sad, stalno me pitaju već tri puta kad dođem na pregled da li sam imala ikad problema sa štitnjačom i to me malo zabrinulo. Vjerujem svojim liječnicima, ali u svakom otpusnom pismu mi piše ovaj nalaz koji su mi radili u 8.mj sa naznakom - negira probleme sa štitnjačom. To mi je sve malo čudno pa sam išla čeprkati i našla ovaj forum na kojem sam otkrila svašta. Sada sam 20tt i baš sam se zabrinula. Ne znam trebam li reagirati na ovaj nalaz i ići na daljnje pretrage. Stvarno se ne razumijem u probleme sa štitnjačom pa bih vas molila ako imate neki savjet.

----------


## bubekica

leloX,
obavezno se javi endokrinologu. Na vuk vrhovcu trudnice s problematicnim nalazima (a tvoji to jesu) primaju preko reda, navodno.
Sretno i  :fige:  da bude sve ok!

----------


## leloX

Hvala bubekica, baš sam se zabrinula, eto slučajno nisam imala mira i počela malo istraživati. Sad mirujem, i kraj svih problema još i to, ali i to ćemo valjda uspjeti dovesti pod kontrolu. Daj molim te mi reci jesam li dobro shvatila, tsh je visok a ovo drugo nisko???

----------


## leloX

Na otpusnom pismu ne pišu granične vrijednosti, a kako ništa ne znam o štitnjači stvarno nisam znala da mi nalaz nije uredu.

----------


## bubekica

Uredan tsh je do 4,5 otprilike, za ostalo ne znam napamet, ali sigurno se da izguglati - ali da, nisko je. Mislim da se uvijek mjeri u istim mjernim jedinicama i da su referentne vrijednosti svuda - tu negdje.
Znam da u trudnoci stitnjace hoce poludjeti. 
Ne brini, lako se rjesava terapijom, samo je bitno da ju sto prije pocnes uzimati.

----------


## leloX

Hvala ti na odgovorima. Puno si mi pomogla. Pronašla sam i neke odgovore na raznim stranicama. Prestrašile su me posljedice za dijete zbog nekontrolirane štitnjače. Odmah sutra idem razgovarati sa dr. Vjerujem da neću zakasniti ako trebam terapiju. Hvala ti još jednom.

----------


## bubekica

Nema problema, drago mi je da mogu pomoci. Javi kako je proslo kod dr.

----------


## fuksija

Sutra idem vaditi krv..zanima me smijem li prije toga piti eutyrox ili ne?

----------


## Vrci

Ja popijem. Moja endokrinologica je rekla da je svejedno.
A negdje ne daju da se pije prije, tako da ne znam sto je tocno

----------


## Rominka

Sobodno popij. Nadomjestak hormona ionako duze ostaje u organizmu od jednog dana. Zbog toga nije problem ukoliko i zaboravis popiti jedan dan.

----------


## Rominka

Drage moje zene, zanima me koliko vam je trebalo da pogodite pravu dozu? Meni je pocetkom ljeta ustanovljena hipo (i ta da nisam inzistirala tko zna koliko bi muka jos trajala) i naravno odmah smo krenuli s terapijom. Do desetog mjesec se tsh nije pomakao skoro pa nista, da bih sada upala u hiper i to sam vadila tsh opet na inzistiranje jer sam skuzila da mi nikako nije dobro. Sutra idem kod endo, ali me zapravo najvise muci koliko dugo traje trazenje doze...naime, nadala sam se postupku oko Bozica/NG medjutim s ovakvim setanjem iz hipo u hiper ne znam za koliko moram odgoditi. Iskustva?

----------


## Vrci

Uf, meni je trebala godina dana. Prvo sam imala malo povišen tsh. Pa je uz tablete jako pao. Pa druga doza, pa jako narastao, i onda sam išla kod drugog dr, promjena doze opet, i za 2 mj je bilo ok

----------


## fuksija

Meni se uz promjenu prehrane tsh kpnstantno spustao iz mjeseca u mjesec i dosao do 2,nesto kad sam pocela uzimati tablete..ali vjerujem da sam nastavila s ovom prehranom i bez tableta da bi se i dalje spustalo ali sam htjela cim prije u postupak pa sam pocela piti najmanju dozu a na kontrolu idem sljedeci tjedan

----------


## biserko

Fuksija, meni dr uvijek kaze da ne uzimam eutiroks jutro prije vadjenja krvi nego tek nakon vadjenja krvi. 
Rominka, i ja vise od godinu dana ne mogu da ustabilim. Bilo mi je bas kao kod Vrci prvo hipo pa je dosta pao tsh, da bi u mjesec dana skocio nenormalno, za vise od 20. Nakon povecanja doze lagano se vracao na staro, jos nije idealan, ali se spusta. Mislim da je kod mene problem bio u stresu, poludjela mi je stitna. I ja planiram trudnocu, dr mi je rekao da trebam ustabiliti hormone i dovesti na idealnu razinu i nakon 2-3 mjeseca ici na trudnocu.

----------


## Bananka

Ako je netko voljan protumaciti moj nalaz bila bih zahvalna  :Smile: 
TSH 1,5 (0,34-5,6)
T3 1,81 (1,34-2,73)
T4 98 (78,4-157,4)
anti-Tg negativno
anti-TPO 1 (0-9)

----------


## bubekica

To je uredan nalaz  :Smile:

----------


## Bananka

> To je uredan nalaz


Hvala bubekice  :Kiss:

----------


## fuksija

tsh mi se povidio iako sam počela s eutyroxom  :Sad:  bio je 2,6 negdje a onda sam počela piti eutyrox i sad je 3...koliko treba biti da se može ići u postupak (inseminacija)?

----------


## ivana.sky

meni bio 4,020... trazili da se spusti na 1,5-2 max
idi ponovno izvadit hormone pa neka prilagode terapiju, nekad treba malo vremena

----------


## lora21

Pozz. svima na ovom forumu!
Zna li koja ili je imala iskustva sa niskom vrijednosti TSH ( kod mene trenutno 0,13 ) u vrijeme postupaka IVF i eventualne trudnoće.
Dali je uopće moguće ostvariti trudnoću ?!
( ostali hormoni su mi OK, jedino TSH uvijek izrazito nizak )

----------


## ivana.sky

evo meni tsh prosli mj bio 0,096 dok mi nisu prepravili terapiju, a ugledala + tako da...

mozda ce ti netko znat rec vise, ali mislim da je vise bitno da nije visok nego sto je nizak  :neznam: 
jel uzimas terapiju?

----------


## lora21

ivana.sky hvala na brzom odgovoru  :Smile: 
Imam terapiju poduži niz godina, i to je OK. Ne znam kako doći do odgovora zašto se ne "primi" ako nemam dijagnozu, pa sada već sve preispitujem, ono što mogu sama jer od dr. se ne dobivaju nikakvi odgovori, bez razlike koje je uže specijalnosti.

----------


## Rominka

Ludim. Nakon sto su mi ustanovili hipo, doslo je do setanja tsh iz hipo u hiper i tako u krug, da bi se primirilo nakon nove godine, a nova dijagnoza je glasila hashimoto. Ok, prihvatis i ides dalje. No, moja doktorica me skine u potpunosti s terapije, iako sam inzistirala na barem minimalnoj dozi, jer se spremamo za Prag. Po njoj sve je dovedeno u red. Nije mi dugo trebalo da skuzim da sam opet upala u hipo. U dva mjeseca mi je fT4 pao debelo ispod vrijednosti, dok ne TSH sa 0,44 skocio na 8 sto ja strasno osjecam. Prag me opet odgodio, i to najmanje do jeseni. Ljuta sam trazila drugog doktora koji mi je na kraju rekao da mu nikako nije jasno zasto mi je ukinuta terapija. Jos jedna godina je prosla, bacena u vjetar...
Sada sam citala malo o Aniti Supe, pa bih pokusala s prehranom utjecati na te vrtoglave promjene. Voljela bih cuti jos nekih konkretnih iskustava  :Smile:

----------


## lisica

Eh ovako. Imam Hashimoto i hypo godinama. U trudnoćama mi je tsh znao biti i preko 11..Imam 3 djece i četvrto očekujem svaki dan. Moja štitnjača je malo zbunjena i nakon poroda me dovede skoro do anoreksije. Dva puta pripreme za začeće bi, uz regulirane hormone, trajale dok ne bih dosegnula određenu kilažu. Na 168, 57 mi je bila granica. Sve ispod jednostavno nije išlo..Ovaj zadnji put hormoni idealni par godina, ja pod terapijom, dan 100, dan 75, ovulacija prisutna, bazalna tempsa školski ali ne ide. Nakon 3 mjeseca zaključim da sa 62 kg možda imam previše, da nešto sa kemijom u organizmu ne štima i MM i ja se odlučimo za LCHF. Intenzivizirala sam i vježbanje. E sad, prva 2 tjedna sam bila koma. Onda su kile krenule dolje, ali me nesanica, opstipacija, pojačan dermatitis, mučio na najjače. Kažu da to tako treba, da se organizam mora prilagoditi i da onda nastupa blaženstvo. Nisam vadila hormone ali znam svoje hipo simptome, bila sam luda ko šlapa. Moj muž je naprotiv odmah počeo primjećivati promjene, skinuo je gro kila bez ikakvih popratnih simptoma. 
Nakon mjesec i 3 tj. sam popišala pozitivan test. Bila sam 5 kg lakša nego u startu ali značajno slabašna i imala sam grozne mučnine. Počela sam unositi opet ugljikohidrate jer mi se jedino od sendviča nije bljuvalo. Povrće i meso nisam mogla vidjeti..Tsh mi je bio 4. U 2 navrata mi je dr. povećala terapiju i tek sad u zadnjem tromjesečju, kad više za bebu nije važno, mi je Tsh u nekakvim referentnim granicama.2 i kusur. 
Dok ne probaš ne znaš, ne reagira svaki organizam isto. Nakon poroda ću definitivno još jednom probati, da vidim jel se uistinu simptomi intenziviraju prije nego nestanu ili sam ja totalni ekstrem..

----------


## moze_biti

> ugl prehrana je LCHF-low carb high fat..


Evo moje iskustvo, ne mora znaciti da je tacno, ni meni nije jasan uzrok pa sumnjam na prehranu.
Dakle moj TSH je bio 2,5, stavljena sam na terapiju zbog eventualnog IVF-a 0,25 mg. Vrlo brzo je TSH pao na oko 1, i nakon par mjeseci kontrole dr je rekao da nastavim sa tom terapijom i da se javim na kontrolu u slucaju da se ne osjecam dobro.

Prije jedno mjesec dana krenem sa LCHF-om, i odjednom dobijem bolover u predjelu vrata, kao da me krajnici bole, al znam da nisu krajnici. E sad cu ovdje skratiti sta se sve desavalo uglavnom nakon kontrole krvi TSH 0,01 hipertireoza i thireotoksikoza.

I mene jako zanima da li se ovo moglo desiti od prehrane, jer ako uzmemo u obzir da mi je TSH sa lijekovima bio ispod 1, a da nisam par mjeseci ni  provjeravala sto ce reci da je mozda jos dodatno pao, i da sam ga ja ishranom + lijek previse spustila.

----------


## id20

probat ću malo aktivirati temu.. jučer mi je odgođen postupak zbog malo povišenog tsh, naime on je 3.5, doktor kaže da je max za postupak 2.5, iako bi bilo idealno da bude ispod 2.. dobila sam terapiju mjesec dana, pa da vadim krv tik prije nego što bi na postupak sljedeći mjesec.. vidim da puno pišete o LCHF-u, jel tko pokušao? Mislim, ja sam sportski tip, treniram 5 puta tjedno, kilažom sebi taman, rekao bi doktor da mi fali koja kila, čak i pazim na prehranu, tako da ne znam jel uopće ima smisla započimati što osim terapije lijekovima??! koja su vaša iskustva?

----------


## sejla

Cure koje ste prošle hiper...koje ste simptome imale? Ja od jučer predvečer imam vrtoglavice....kad sam legla soba se vrtjela oko mene...jutros se probudim, isto sam si nekak čudna i još me drži....pa me zanima jel se neka od vas u hiperu tako osjećala.
Prvi hiper sam doživjela nakon poroda. Tada je simptom bio drastični pad na težini (brojku ne smijem ni napisati), sjetila sam se da bi to moglo posljedica toga pa sam nazvala dr, obavila nalaz i stvarno mi je tsh bio 0.004.
Zadnji put sam se, prema uputama, kontrolirala krajem 4.mj, nalaz je bio odličan, tsh oko 2, i iduće vađenje i kontrola su mi početkom 12.mj. Sutra planiram prije posla u Breyer, čisto da vidim jel sve ok....

----------


## sejla

Pretpostavljam da hipo nije....neznam.

----------


## nina977

Ja sam prije 6 mj. ušla u lagani hiper i mislila sam da ću svisnut.Imala preskakanje srca , vrtoglavicu nisam imala već više neke omaglice,ali simptomi mogu biti svakakvi.
Provjeri hormone svakako,sretno...

----------


## eryngium

Kakav ti je tlak?
Jel imaš aritmiju ili ubrzan rad srca? Pojačano znojenje?

----------


## sejla

Hvala cure. Tlak mi je uvijek nizak do normalan. Nisam primijetila pojačano znojenje ni lupanje srca, ali to me nije mučilo ni prvi put, tada mi je jedini simptom bio drastično mršavljenje. Ne mora značiti da je stvarno do štitnjače, možda je samo do pojačanih napora unazad zadnja dva tjedna....ali svejedno ću otići provjeriti sutra, čisto da budem mirna da je tsh ok, a ako nije da se odma može reagirat prilagodbom doze euthyroxa.

----------


## sejla

Evo stigao nalaz. Bila sam u pravu da je do štitnjače, ali hipo, 5,28. Zvala dr i jedan dan u tjednu povećavam dozu lijeka.

----------


## žužy

Ajme sejla baš ti skakuče TSH...nadam se da se bude sad skorigirao.

----------


## eryngium

> Evo stigao nalaz. Bila sam u pravu da je do štitnjače, ali hipo, 5,28. Zvala dr i jedan dan u tjednu povećavam dozu lijeka.


Sretno! Nadam se da će ti to čim prije doći u normalu.

----------


## sejla

Hvala cure  :Kiss:  Nakon što sam se oko 9 mj borila s rješavanjem onog postporođajnog hipera, oko godinu i pol mi je tsh bio savršen...sad očito mora opet malo zezati, ali dobro da sam primijetila dok nije brutalno skočio, pa se isto nadam da će se brzo ustabiljiti.

----------


## Rominka

Joj Sejla draga, ja s nestrpljenjem ocekujem nalaz sutra. Mislim da sam napokon upala u neku dobru fazu...ako bude dobar nalaz javljam se Pragu. Kad mi kazu da se skakanje iz hipo u hiper i obrnuto ne osjeti...itekako se osjeti i dobro da si odmah odreagirala, i dobro da te tvoj doktor prati u tome. I nadam se da ce srediti sto prije  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

Draga Rominka, znam koliko si se namučila zbog štitnjače, u dobroj mjeri zbog dr....i dugo odgađate postupak baš zbog toga. Držim fige za nalaz, da bude super kako biste se mogli javiti u Prag, što znam da s nestrpljenjem očekujete  :Smile:  Piši novosti!!!!
Hvala ti, i ja se nadam da će mi se, s obzirom na brzo reagiranje, brzo unormalizirati. A moja dr, to je tako divna žena i kada bi svaki dr bio barem djelićem kao ona, naše bi zdravstvo bilo savršeno.

----------


## Rominka

Eeee, banana  :Sad:  tek sam se pomakla prema gornjoj granici tsh...a ft4 i 3 nisu bajni. Znala sam da ce biti tako. Smrdalo me najvise sto me zimus skinula s terapije i to bacilo deset koraka unazad. No, javit cu se Pragu da vidim sto ce sada reci.

----------


## Jolica30

Bok cure, eto mene sa malim pitanjem, naime bila sam danas privatno kod ginekologice da mi uzme briseve jer smo u obradi za mpo i gledala je nalaze koje imam i rekla da mi je tsh previsok za mpo, uznosi 3,77 a da za mpo treba biti ispod 2,5 . Dali je to istina?

----------


## Inesz

Ginekologica ti je dobro savjetovala. Vidim da idete na mpo u Vinigradsu, tamo će ti radi tolike vrijednosti tsh savjetovati pregled i obradu kod endokrinologa.

----------


## Jolica30

Hvala, iskreno nisam na njega ni obracala paznju jer sam vidjela da je u granici dok ona to danas nije rekla.

----------


## peach-

Cure, da li prije kontrole TSH  pijem euthyrox. Ovisi li nalaz o tome?

----------


## sejla

> Cure, da li prije kontrole TSH  pijem euthyrox. Ovisi li nalaz o tome?


Ja popijem, i onda prije vađenja naglasim da sam popila terapiju.

----------


## biserko

> Cure, da li prije kontrole TSH  pijem euthyrox. Ovisi li nalaz o tome?


Ne, radila sam tako par puta i dr mi je rekla da je to greska. Da to jutro popijem nakon vadjenja krvi kako bih dobila stvarnu sliku.

----------


## peach-

Ok, hvala. Ipak necu popit, pa cu im tako i reci.

----------


## tihaa

> Ok, hvala. Ipak necu popit, pa cu im tako i reci.


Treba popit poslije vađenja, mislim da oni to i podrazumijevaju. Popila sam jednom prije pa nalaz nije odgovarao stvarnom stanju.

----------


## CHIARA...

Podizem temu. TSH mi je povisen 6,09. Povecali su mi dozu euthyroxa sa 100 na 125/150mcg. Koliko vremena treba da bi se TSH snizio? U 9mj idem na inseminaciju pa se nadam da ce tada biti ok jer ce biti 2 mjeseca kako sam na vecoj dozi. Uz to pijem i jod.

----------


## 1latica

Chiara, nadam se da će ti pasti TSH. Možda da pred AIH ponoviš nalaz?! Mene dr. nije pustio na IVF (TSH 3,6) dok mi nalaz nije bio ispod 2,5, al ja sam išla na stimulaciju. Zašto uzimaš jod? Jel ti to endokrinolog preporučio?

----------


## CHIARA...

Jod se preporucuje kod hipotireoze pa zato. 90% hrane  za stitnjacu je jod. A i pitala sam nuklearca i potvrdio mi je to. Ponovno cu vaditi 12.9., a to znaci 2 mjeseca od onog zadnjeg nalaza. A mpo me ne trazi ovaj sad nalaz nego jednom godisnje. To ce biti u 11mj.

----------


## 1latica

Chiara, nadam se da će ti se TSH spustiti na idućoj kontroli. Očito svaki mpo ginekolog ima svoje pravilo. Meni je trebalo dva mjeseca terapije da mi nalaz padne na 2. Sretno ti  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Hvala *Latice*. U RI taj nalaz za mpo vrijedi jednu godinu tako da mi vrijedi do 11mj. Javim kad izvadim hormone da li je sta bolje.  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

TSH 0.5. Ne moze bolje od ovoga. Nadamo se da ce nam 10mj donijeti srecu u mpo vodama.  :Very Happy:

----------


## 1latica

Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Hvala Latice. Sretno i tebi sa ivf-om.  :Kiss:

----------


## PinaColada

Drage moje ja sam u pripremi za et i vadila sam tsh koji je bio prije 7 dana 3,5.....endokrinolog mi povecala dozu i pijem eutirox 5x50 mcg i 2 dana 75 mcg i jucer izvadim kad TSH 7,5 ?! 
Help. Vikend je, dr ne rade, da li je moguc ovakav skok i jel ovo mission impossible za ET?

----------


## Sybila

Jesi vadila na istom mjestu? U dobrom laboratoriju? Baš mi je prošli put dr.govorila kako imaju neki laboratoriji kojima su izrazito nebaždareni aparati. Ne vidim kako je takav skok moguć. Kak misliš, piješ 3 dana 50 i 2 dana 75? Misliš, tako si počela i sad nastavljaš 75?

----------


## 1latica

Pina, mene s nalazom 3.6 nisu pustili u postupak (polik. Cito). Čekala sam dva mjeseca da padne ispod 2,5. 
Vidim da su ti povećali dozu, al treba neko vrijeme da počne djelovati. Sretno.

----------


## mimsi

Pina i ja sam imala isri slucaj, da mi je nakon povecanja terapije skocio umjesto pao. Uzimas li ista od drugih preparata ili vitamina ujutro? Obavezno mora biti bar sat vremena pauza prije kave,dorucka i sl. Tako mi je rekao dr.
Mene na SD-u ni ne pitaju za TSH..prije dva tj. mi bio oko 4 pa mi je dr.povecao dozu, a za koji dan bi trebala na prvi uzv u prirodnjaku.

----------


## Vrci

Pola sata izmedu tablete i jela je dovoljno,tak pise i u uputama. I meni je tako dr. rekla

----------


## Sybila

Da, pola sata prije jela, ali bar sat vremena prije nove tablete. Čak mi je rečeno da neke tablete prebacim s ujutro na popodne zbog euthyrox. 
mimsi - i tebi je skočio tsh nakon terapije? Baš toliko? Nisam za to nikad čula, ali štitnjača čuda radi.
No, stvarno mislim da trebamo paziti na laboratorije, jer u privatnim laboratorijima zna biti svašta. Čak i u nekim bolnicama nije najpouzdanije.  :Undecided: 

Ako nije ispod 4,5, trudnoća se ne može zadržati - tako su meni rekli. A za MPO traže minimalno ispod 2,5, tako sam ga ja spuštala.

----------


## PinaColada

Oooo hvala na odgovorima....radim po privatnim labosima jer po 3 mjeseca se ceka u drzavnoj bolnici ( sarajevo).
Eee pijem ujutro otprilike 10 min prije kafe, a to je prije dorucka 3 sata. Uz eutirox ujutro pijem jos drugih tbl: vitamin D, selen, fordex, folnu kis....

----------


## Sybila

Eh, da, ne znam kakva je situacija u Bosni po pitanju labosa drž.bolnica i privatnika  :Undecided:  probaj bar svaki put vaditi u istom labosu, tako da imaš neki kontinuitet, bar pouzdanost, ako ne valjanost pretrage  :Smile:  
A što se tiče ostalih tableta- to je upravo ono što je meni rečeno da prebacim na popodne, kad su skužili na TSH ne pada dovoljno brzo. Probaj tako  :Smile: 
Nazovi si odmah sutra dr koji te vodi u postupku i reci mu za nalaz TSH i što napraviti - jer s tim vrijednostima zapravo bacaš postupak u vjetar ako sada ide. Znam kako se osjećaš, i ja sam doslovno po tjedan dana ranije odgađala zbog TSH sa 6. na 7., pa onda na 9. mjesec. Samo polako i sve će to doći na svoje  :Wink:

----------


## PinaColada

Aaa najgore mi sto je vikend pa moram cekati sutra da mi odgovore ovi iz Praga : S  joj oni nekako to sve prebacuju na endokrinologa, a endokrinolozi opet rade svoj posao...ne gledaju bas mnogo da tajming za transfer....hvala za odg

----------


## Vrci

Ma trudnoca ide do nevezano kojeg tsh,nema granice. To 4.5 nigdje nisam cula

----------


## Sybila

Meni su tak rekli i endokrinolog i dr za MPO  :Undecided:

----------


## Ginger

U trudnoci bi TSH trebao biti ispod 3, idealno oko 2

----------


## Ginger

Ja sam bila na terapiji u prosloj trudnoci, ali ne od pocetka vec kad se tsh priblizio 3, a ft4 isto poceo rasti
U ovoj su mi i jedan i drugi ok i ne pijem nista
Ali, kontrolirat cu opet

Inace, s terapijom predlozenom od mog mpo doktora slozili su se i soc.gin i dr.op.pr
Hocu reci, njima je to bila poznata informacija, nije da su prvi put culi za pozeljne vrijednosti

U svakom slucaju, ja se ne bih igrala

----------


## Vrci

> Meni su tak rekli i endokrinolog i dr za MPO


Ma daj?

Pa ima po netu iskustava u kojima su tsh tek u dvo i troznamenkastima čak prošli ok i nisu bili opasni.  A tek veći brojevi budu problem, i to ne čak za pobačaj, nego eventualne neke probleme s bebom. A za to mi je endokrinolog rekao da tsh treba biti jako visok jako dugo vremena. I da ima žena koje zatrudne i s tsh 5  i 10, i nemaju problema

----------


## Ginger

Ima puno strucnijih i novijih clanaka, al mi se sad ne gugla pa samo brzinski
http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/Defa...aStranica=1247

Ukratko, moze dovesti do pobacaja, a kasnije imati posljedice po bebu i majku

----------


## snelly85

Ginger je u pravu.Meni je izvadena stitnjaca u 3.mj ove godine.Trebala sam na postupak u 6.mj ali hormoni se nisu ustabilili.Na kraju idem tek u 11.mj jer nije bilo mjesta prije.Moj tsh je u 8.mj bio 2.90,i endokrinologica je povecala terapiju jer zna da se preporucuje max. Tsh 2.5 ako se planira trudnoca,a posebno je to vazno u mpo.Uglavnom,visoki tsh i niska razina hormona u ranoj trudnoci moze uzrokovat velike probleme kod razvoja mozga kod fetusa.Zato jer beba u pocetku hormone dobiva od mame dok se ne razvije njegova stitnjaca.A hormoni stinjace su najbitniji za razvoj mozga  u tom stadiju.
Ne slusajte i ne nasjedajte na one price:" znam jednu koja je imala tsh.....".
Sve je to lutrija ali nije se za igrat sa stitnjacom,ne teba je olako shvacat.
Te brojke koje se preporucuju nisu izmisljene samo da bi nam odgodili postupak.
Eto,malo poduzi post od mene,nemojte mi zamjerit.Pazite na sebe  i sretno nam svima u postupcima  :Kiss:

----------


## mimsi

Ma...endokriolozi se dost razlikuju u misljenjima vezanim za tsh i trudnocu..meni je tek ovaj zadnji kod kojeg sad idem (i super mi je) rekao to za sat vremena prije bilo cega ujutro. A dr. kod koje sam isla prije je, kad mi je bio oko 7 (to je bilo tad kad je skocio s 3.5), povecala terapiju ali rekla da to nemora uopce lose utjecat na trudnocu i da slobodno mogu u postupak...
Sto se tice mpo dr., isto nista puno ne ispituje o tsh.zna zadanji nalaz od 3.5 (iz ozujka) i to je to..a sad idem u prirodni..tak da...  :Undecided:

----------


## rebecca

I meni je sad u trudnoći doktorica rekla da bi idealno bilo za tsh da je do 2, ali da je ok do 2,5, iznad toga ide terapija. Čitala sam na nekoj stranici da je u trudnoći od drugog tromj. i do 3 ok. Frendici je na početku trudnoće tsh bio oko 3, pa onda oko 4,5 i morala je kod endokrinologa po terapiju.

----------


## Sybila

> Ginger je u pravu.Meni je izvadena stitnjaca u 3.mj ove godine.Trebala sam na postupak u 6.mj ali hormoni se nisu ustabilili.Na kraju idem tek u 11.mj jer nije bilo mjesta prije.Moj tsh je u 8.mj bio 2.90,i endokrinologica je povecala terapiju jer zna da se preporucuje max. Tsh 2.5 ako se planira trudnoca,a posebno je to vazno u mpo.Uglavnom,visoki tsh i niska razina hormona u ranoj trudnoci moze uzrokovat velike probleme kod razvoja mozga kod fetusa.Zato jer beba u pocetku hormone dobiva od mame dok se ne razvije njegova stitnjaca.A hormoni stinjace su najbitniji za razvoj mozga  u tom stadiju.
> Ne slusajte i ne nasjedajte na one price:" znam jednu koja je imala tsh.....".
> Sve je to lutrija ali nije se za igrat sa stitnjacom,ne teba je olako shvacat.
> Te brojke koje se preporucuju nisu izmisljene samo da bi nam odgodili postupak.
> Eto,malo poduzi post od mene,nemojte mi zamjerit.Pazite na sebe  i sretno nam svima u postupcima


Točno to! 
Onaj link koji je Ginger stavila jako lijepo objašnjava zašto je potrebno držati TSH pod kontrolom i ne se zavoditi primjerima žena koje su imale pozitivne ishode trudnoća s visokim TSH, ipak je jednog anegdota, a drugo istraživanje. 

PinaColada, jesi dobila kakve informacije dalje?

----------


## PinaColada

Evo mene....dr iz Praga kazu da nastavim sa terapijom estrofema i da uradim UZV 12 dan ciklusa i opet tsh da provjerim taj dan (petak).....kao onda da se odlucimo da li u postupak ili odgadjanje?! I da, da trebam minimizirati stres jer mi kao od toga raste tsh....sta da vam kazem?! Osjecaji kao na roller coasteru :S :S

----------


## Sybila

Gle, stres može nepovoljno utjecati na TSH kao što i TSH može utjecati na tvoje kapacitete za nošenje sa stresom, jedno povlači drugo. Znam da ti je sad u ovom trenutku totalno nepojmljivo kako uopće ne biti pod stresom kad si u iščekivanju hoće li biti išta od postupka ili ne, to je objektivno situacija koja od tebe traži dodatne psihičke snage, to je ok. 
Znam da nekim ljudima može pomoći ako pokušaju prihvatiti i prepustiti se situaciji i stvarati distrakcije. Kada kreneš razmišljati o tome hoće li ti paste TSH ili ne, hoćeš li u postupak ili ne, pokušaj te misli prekinuti nekom aktivnošću, nekim drugim mislima. Kada krene, možeš se dići i popiti čašu vode, guglati kardashianke i vidjeti što je kim danas stavila na sebe (majkomila obukla je neku prozirnu haljinu, užas), prošetati se, zaliti cvijeće, nazvati nekoga i popričati, naći neku fizičku aktivnost ili nešto slično. Samo pokušaj skrenuti misli distrakcijom. Dodatno razmišljanje o situaciji će ti samo dizati anksioznost i brinuti ćeš se, a ti realno nemaš toliku kontrolu nad daljnjim razvojem situacije. Kako bude, bit će.  :Smile:  
Ako ne bude sada, biti će drugi put i tada će sve proći super, to je ono na što trebaš misliti!  :Smile:  
Polako, od dana do dana, i sve će biti ok  :Kiss:

----------


## PinaColada

Sybila divna si! Hvala na savjetima....evo odoh googlati Kardashianke  :Wink:

----------


## Sybila

Ma no frks, glavno da ti budeš ok, pa kak bi dalmatinci rekli, pomalo  :Smile:

----------


## sanjka

Cure danas sam vadila al samo TSH.
Mogla sam i ft4 al eto nisam.
TSH mi je 0.75 i sad se pitam da nije malo prenizak jer necu jos u postupak. Mozda bi trebala ipak kod endomr.da mi korigira terapiju.

----------


## sanjka

Nisam napisala ref.interval
0.34-5.80

----------


## Sybila

Ma mislim da je to ok. Ja sam na 0,06 i tu sam napokon ok (sad je najvj već na 0). Frendica koja se cijeli život bori sa štitnjačom je na 0 uvijek (odnosno, čim se digne ju spuštaju). Tako da ne vidim razlog da mijenjaš terapiju ako se ti osjećaš ok. Trebala bi provjeriti i ft4 kad budeš imala priliku.

----------


## sanjka

> Ma mislim da je to ok. Ja sam na 0,06 i tu sam napokon ok (sad je najvj već na 0). Frendica koja se cijeli život bori sa štitnjačom je na 0 uvijek (odnosno, čim se digne ju spuštaju). Tako da ne vidim razlog da mijenjaš terapiju ako se ti osjećaš ok. Trebala bi provjeriti i ft4 kad budeš imala priliku.


Da znam a bezveze zbilja sto i ft4 nisam cekirala. Znam da to dvoje ide u kombinaciji. Budem onda iduci tjedan.
Inace se osjecam dobro.
Hvala ti

----------


## Mali Mimi

jedno pitanje jel vi vadite krv za kontrola sa terapijom ili bez?

----------


## sanjka

> jedno pitanje jel vi vadite krv za kontrola sa terapijom ili bez?


Ja popijem tetapiju i to mi je rekao endokr.

----------


## željkica

I ja isto popijem ljek pa onda vadim.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ok onda sam dobro napravila kad sam vadila

----------


## sanjka

> Ok onda sam dobro napravila kad sam vadila


Mimi koliki ti je tsh?
Jesi i ft4 vadila?

----------


## Mali Mimi

da TSH je bio 0.998 a FT4 18, pošto sam imala spontani išla sam i to izvaditi da vidim da nije to možda bio uzrok. Inače sam pod terapijom od 75 mg već godinama, iako mi TSH nije nikad bio preko 5 svejedno je valjda bio previsok da bih zatrudnila, u postupcima prije terapije nisam dobivala dobre j.s i tek sam sa 35 prvi put zatrudnila a prije tog smo pokušavali 8 godina. Žao mi je što na to nitko prije nije obratio pažnju imali smo mi i drugih dijagnoza pa su samo to gledali ali očito se puno toga mora poklopiti

----------


## sanjka

> da TSH je bio 0.998 a FT4 18, pošto sam imala spontani išla sam i to izvaditi da vidim da nije to možda bio uzrok. Inače sam pod terapijom od 75 mg već godinama, iako mi TSH nije nikad bio preko 5 svejedno je valjda bio previsok da bih zatrudnila, u postupcima prije terapije nisam dobivala dobre j.s i tek sam sa 35 prvi put zatrudnila a prije tog smo pokušavali 8 godina. Žao mi je što na to nitko prije nije obratio pažnju imali smo mi i drugih dijagnoza pa su samo to gledali ali očito se puno toga mora poklopiti


Mimi ista situacija s tsh je i kod mene. Ja sam sad naizmjenicno 50/75 i tsh mi je 0.75 al prirodno nisam do sad uspjela ostati trudna al se nadam dok cekam postupak.
I isto u postupcima dobijem losije js  :Sad:  
Da nazalost malo je njih koji obracaju pozornost na to.
Zao mi je radi spontanog  :Sad:

----------


## mimsi

Cure, mozda je pitanje glupo, ali na koji nacin tsh utjece na kvalitetu j.s.? Isto mi to nitko nikad nije spomenuo, a na terapiji sam jer mi je visok inace.

----------


## sanjka

> Cure, mozda je pitanje glupo, ali na koji nacin tsh utjece na kvalitetu j.s.? Isto mi to nitko nikad nije spomenuo, a na terapiji sam jer mi je visok inace.


Joj ja ti to neznam, nije glupo pitanje uopce.
Nadam se da ce se javiti netko strucniji.
Znam da sam citala na temi o Ceskoj i oni tamo traze tri uzastopna dobra nalaza. Sto znaci da ima nesto u tome.

Al negdje ovdje je Ginger stavila bila link pa probaj naci ovdje na temi.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Cure, mozda je pitanje glupo, ali na koji nacin tsh utjece na kvalitetu j.s.? Isto mi to nitko nikad nije spomenuo, a na terapiji sam jer mi je visok inace.


Meni je dr. jednom rekao da bi FT4 trebao biti iznad 15 da bih dobila kvalitetne j.s. a sad TSH mi je možda u tom trenutku i bio Ok pa njega nije komentirao. Al znam da su me prvu polovicu trudnoću kontrolirali svakih mjesec dana da mi TSH bude u nekoj normali da ne bi došlo do pobačaja, a pred kraj sam išla nešto rijeđe

----------


## mimsi

Da, stvar je u ft4, vidim na temi "stigao i moj nalaz hormona". 
Ja sam do sad bila kod 4 dr. za stitnjacu i svi su znali da planiram trudnocu. Nitko mi nije uopce dao da vadim ft4 osim jedne privatne dr. I tad mi je prvo bio oko 10, no nista nije rekla na to vec mi povisila dozu zbog previsokog tsh - oko 7. Nakon mjesec dana tsh je pao a ft4 naraso na 15. Ali, bez ikakvog komentara na to i prvi i drugi put. Kao, bitno da je u granicama. To je bilo u 4.mj. I nakon toga vise ne kontroliram ft4 vec samo tsh koji varira. Ali sada cu definitivno pitati dr.sto s tim!

Uglavnom, da nema vas cure i ovog foruma ja pol tog ne bih znala!!! Hvala vam na tome!  :Kiss:

----------


## Sybila

Ja sam ful zadovoljna doktorima - bila sam kod 3 (godišnji pa zamjene) na tri pregleda i svi su naglašavali isto - tsh ispod 2,5 za postupak i provjera ft4. Moj je zadnje bio oko 19, ako se dobro sjećam, znam da je komentirala da je idealno za MPO. mimsi - ti s lijekovima za tsh zapravo unosiš t4, zato on skoči kada tsh padne. Ako je previsok, terapiju treba smanjiti. 
Treba gledati uvijek kombinaciju ft4 i tsh, ne preskakati. 
Je, i ja sam sretna za forum - svašta tu naučim, bauljala bi od doktora do doktora bitno zbunjenija da vas nema  :Smile:

----------


## fuksija

Meni je inace tsh ok ali za trudnoću treba biti nizi pa vec neko vrijeme pijem euryrox 25 i 50 naizmjence..dokica mi je rekla da joj dodem cim zatrudnim i cim sam saznala za tri dana sam joj dosla..nisam pila terapiju prije vadenja i tsh mi je bio oko 3.. I sad sam dobila 50 i 75 (vikendom)..cudne doze  :Smile:  ugl rekla je da mogu piti prije vadenja krvi..
I mislim da 0,75 nije prenisko..

----------


## mimsi

Cure, ajd pomozite!
U ponedjeljak mi je dogovoren fet. Danas sam vadila tsh koji je 4.25! Isti je bio prije dva mjeseca i dr.mi je povisio dozu al nista. Ja sam uvjerena da je od stresa tako. Naime, u 9.sam trebala u prirodni ivf no dobila sam bakteriju..pa sam u 10.isla na stimulirani no et nije obavljen zbog bolova u trbuhu (neka blaga hiperstimulacija izgleda). Sve to me dost nazivciralo jer s cijelo ljeto cekala postupak nakon neuspjeha u 6.mj.
Uglavnom, dr.je rekao da postoji rizik od spontanog cim je tsh povisen, no ja sam odlucila riskirati i ici na fet! Povecao mi je dozu sada. Mislim da bi mi odgadjanje postupka bio preveliki stres,neznam...dosta mi je vise!

----------


## željkica

Mislim da bi trebala snizit tsh pa onda u fet.znam lako je meni rec al po meni bi bilo gore da postupak uspije i onda zbog visog tsh lose zavrsi,neznam ja nebi riskirala.

----------


## Vrci

Ja čak mislim da bih otišla na FET i odmah pratila kako mi ide TSH. Imala sam u trudnoći oko 4, i nakon tjedan dana povišene terapije odmah je pao.
Ali meni tijelo brzo reagira na promjenu terapije

----------


## Sybila

auf...  :Sad:  Blizu si granice "neodržive trudnoće" kako su meni objašnjavali, a izostanak pada i s pojačanom dozom ne zvuči dobro, iako, da, može biti i od stresa i od stimulacije. koliko sad imaš terapije? 
razumijem te u potpunosti, znaš da te razumijem, jer sam i sama prošla kroz odgađanja odgođenih termina, u prvom dijelu upravo zbog tsh...ti najbolje znaš kako se osjećaš i znaš što je najbolje za tebe, i što god odlučiš -  ako i ovaj mjesec ne bude transfera, to sigurno nije zato što si ti nešto pogrešno napravila i to nije tvoj osobni neuspjeh - to je bitno da znaš, a ako bude transfera, samo budi sigurna u svoju odluku da si slučajno ne bi predbacivala dok čekaš betu da si pogriješila, jer ne bi doktor radio nešto što je garantirani neuspjeh. mi navijamo kako god bude  :Kiss:  

neću ti nametati što bih ja napravila u tvojoj situaciji, to je tvoja odluka, ali ako te bude zanimalo, reći ću ti. makar mislim da si samo došla po malo  :grouphug:  i podrške

----------


## mimsi

Sad sam dobila eutyrox 50. Kad sam prije bila stalno na 50, jako mi je pao..na 0,03. Tad sam dobila 5 dana 25 a 2 dana 50 pa se popeo na 4,21. Nakon toga sam dobila 3 dana 25 a 4 dana 50 (to je bilo prije dva mj.) i ostao je skoro isti 4,25. Inace i ja uvijek normalno i relativno brzo reagiram na promjenu doze, osim jednom kad mi je isto povecana a tsh jos naraso al brzo smo ga doveli u red. 
Neznam, iskreno, nemogu si zamislit odgodu po treci put.evo stvarno nemogu...

----------


## Sybila

dobro, nije mi jasno zašto su ga išli dizati kad je bio oko 0, to nije problem ako ft4 nije previsok i ako se ti ok osjećaš, ali dobro. za mpo je to idealno. 

ok, ajde da te pitam - što će se dogoditi ako bude odgoda? zamisli si scenarij, što ti je najgore u njemu. i nemoj samo misliti "to je odgoda, ne da mi se više", misli što to osobno za tebe znači. pokušaj razdijeliti to što misliš na komponente - što to znači za tebe, za tm, za tvoju budućnost, za posao, za daljnje postupke. složi si računicu. evo ja ti mogu reći da kad sam ja mislila da će biti odgoda, ono čime sam se tješila je "bar neće biti rođen/a u 8.mjesecu, pa će mu/joj imati tko doći na rođendan"  :Smile:  sad mislim, "ak ništa, bar će me rođendani na početku 8.mjeseca koštati bitno manje". u svemu se može naći pozitiva. ne moraš to pisati naravno, samo sjedni, razmisli. ja ne kažem da se trebaš osjećati tako niti da je to točno - ali sigurno će ti prostrujati glavom bar jednom "nisam trebala toliko riskirati". možeš li se nositi s time? možeš li se s time bolje nositi nego s idejom i nervozom i stresom čekanja dalje? što ti je lakše za hendlanje?
i onda ako ostaješ pri istoj odluci - super. ako ju mijenjaš - opet super.  :Smile:

----------


## mimsi

Dizali su ga jer se nisam osjecala dobro. Inace imam iste simptome i kad mi je prenizak i previsok (ubrzano lupanje srca i osjecaj da mi stitnjaca titra i preskace). Moj dr. tvrdi da nevalja ni kad je prenizak. Neznam vise stvarno..svaki po svom..i za ft4 sam pitala i kaze da to nema izravne veze s kvalitetom j.s.  :Undecided: 

Razgovarala sam s muzem.on se isto slaze da idemo u fet. Razmislila sam o svemu sto si rekla, Sybila, stvarno si sunce, hvala ti! I vama cure, Zeljkice i Vrci. Nekako jednostavno kad pomislim na odgodu zafrce me u trbuhu i muka mi je, dok misao na fet puno bolje djeluje na mene, bez obzira na rizik. Ni dr.me nije puno odgovarao od toga. A sad...bit ce kako mora biti..danas pocinjem s dozom od 50 svaki dan i ako uspije,odmah cu se javiti dr. Pa sta nam Bog da.

----------


## Sybila

Mimsi, ako si ti na cisto, to je najbitnije  :Kiss:  cekam te na nakon transfera  :Grin:

----------


## Rominka

Morali su ti podici tsh jer si gonila prema hiperu sto opet nije dobro. Smatraju da je idealno drzati ga od 1,5-2,5. Trebala bi imati zaista dobrog endokrinologa koji zna sto radi. Jesi li kontrolirala vitamin d? Ja u jednom periodu nisam reagirala na eutirox, odnosno vrlo sam sporo reagirala da bi moja dr odmah odreagirala i napravila mi analizu vit d te se uspostavilo da mi je nemjerljiv. A koliko sam shvatila on je vezan za transformaciju  ft4/t4 (iskreno nisam se upustala u neke detaljnije analize jer mi je dr fenomenalna i imam povjerenje u nju). Sretno u postupku

----------


## mimsi

Nisam ga kontrolirala, niti mi je dr. ikad to spomenuo. Inace reagiram normalno na eutirox...a bas gledam nalaze opet, t3 i t4 su mi porasli u odnosu na prije dva mjeseca, jedino je tsh ostao isti. Hvala ti!

----------


## fuksija

Meni je endokrinologica dala terapiju eutyrox 50 preko tjedna i 75 preko vikenda..povećala mi je sa 25 i 50..ali to je bilo sad u trudnoci, prije kiretaže.. A sto da sad radim nakon kiretaže, da se vratim na staro? Da opet odem k njoj? A bila sam prije par dana..

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam nakon spontanog isla opet kod endice,iako sam tjedan-dva prije toga bila. Ali nakon spontanog sam sama natrag smanjila terapiju, i ona mi to poslije potvrdila

----------


## Sybila

Nazovi, objasni i naruči se. Odi, da, nemoj sama skidati terapiju, nisi ti to mogla predvidjeti.

odmah da pitam - kad ste išle kod endokr. s vijesti da ste trudne? poslije duplanja bete?

----------


## Vrci

Da. Ja uvijek s drugom betom radim i tsh,pa da imam nalaz cim dodem k njoj

----------


## Sybila

hvala vrci!  :Smile:  jel radiš i ft4?

----------


## Vrci

Ne. Indikativno napravim samo to, pa nek me ona salje dalje 
Meni inace ft3 i ft4 budu ok uvijek, samo tsh seta

----------


## Sybila

aha. meni je rekla da uvijek sa tsh vadim i ft4, on je većinom oko gornje granice, neovisno o tsh, bio je baš visok kad je tsh bio visok i kad nisam pila terapiju, pa možda zato.
ugl, hvala ti  :Smile:

----------


## Tanita14

Meni je od početka trudnće tsh u padu (došla sam i do 0.22 s terapijom 25ug kroz tjedan), ali mi ft4 raste, pa mi ne spušta terapiju. Navodno je dobro oba ta hormona pratiti.

----------


## fuksija

Sybila, ja sam se narucila kod endice cim sam izvadila prvu betu..nisam htjela cekati jer sam prvi put imala spontani pa da se ne ponovi (iako je).. Dakle u pet sam vadila betu a u srijedu sam vec bila kod nje..dosla sam s novim nalazom tsh..a onda je ona trazila jos i guk..

----------


## fuksija

Da vas pitam...sad sam tek skuzila da sam uzimala krivu dozu eutyroxa  :Sad: 
Endica mi je u trudnoci dala da pijem 50 preko tjedna a 75 za vikend..znaci povisila mi je dozu jer sam prije toga pila 25 i 50 naizmjence..
I ja sam prvi tjedan pila po 50, za vikend 75, preko tjedna opet 50 a za vikend 25 i u utorak nakon vikenda mi je dok rekao da je srce prestalo kucati...jel bi to bilo od toga sto sam uzela krivu dozu za vikend? Zabunila sam se, zabrijala sam da je ta jedna tableta od 75 a zapravo sam trebala uzeti jednu od 50 i jednu od 25  :Undecided:

----------


## Vrci

Ma nije,ne muci se. Nemas tak visok tsh koji bi uzrokovao probleme. I ne ode sav euthyrox iz tijela odmah, ako inace redovito uzimas tablete

----------


## Sybila

Nije od toga fuksija, nisi ti kriva za to. Hormoni djeluju na duge staze, jedan ili dva, pa i vise, dana pogresne terapije nece tako uzdrmati hormone da bi izazvalo spontani. Nemoj si predbacivati, priroda je donijela tu odluku, ti na nju nisi imala utjecaj  :grouphug:

----------


## fuksija

Hvala vam...a pokusavam sama sebi objasniti- zašto?

----------


## Sybila

znam da je možda najteže prihvatiti da jednostavno nema odgovora, i nema mogućnosti da ti kontroliraš, jer insinuira da si bespomoćna u čitavoj situaciji (meni najgori osjećaj). nekad moramo prihvatiti da je to  tako i nema nekog razloga. odnosno, sad ćeš proći one druge pretrage koje namjeravaš obaviti i možda tamo nešto nađu, a možda nikada ništa ne nađu. ne možeš znati. u svakom slučaju fuksija, nije tvoja krivnja, nije ničija krivnja.  :Smile:

----------


## zeljica

> Hvala vam...a pokusavam sama sebi objasniti- zašto?


Znam kako ti je...mjesecima sam se nakon misseda pitala zasto!!! I dan danas pri pomisli na to mogu da placem. U 7 tt stalo srce...stalno sam pitala dr da li sam ja nesto krivo uradila...Cak sam bila zapala u depresiju. Jednostavno nisam mogla da shvatim zasto se to desilo. Pogotovo sto je ta trudnoca bila sama po sebi cudo i mislila sam eto cudo se desilo...i bice ok, ali....kako kazu dr plod nije bio u redu i priroda se za to pobrinula da to zaustavi...tako su meni objasnili i tako prihvati.  :Sad:

----------


## zeljica

Jedino ne znam jesi li uradila testove na trombofiliju...mada meni kad se to desilo primala sam fragmin tako da ni to nije bio uzrok...i dr kaze da je razlog u tako ranoj trudnoci najcesce hromozomske prirode...jednostavno plod nije bio zdrav.  :Sad:

----------


## fuksija

Nisam radila pretrage, sad planiram..ali i ja sam uzimala fragmin preventivno..meni je ovo vec drugi put i sad se stvarno bojim sta ce biti sljedeci put jer ne mogu opet prezivjeti i treci put..i ja sam zapala u depresiju ali nadam se da ce kratko trajati..

----------


## malanina

Pozdrav žene! pitanje jedno dobila euthyrox 25mg 1/2 tablete dnevno (tsh 3,19) kontrola za 6 tjedana. da li je koja od vas kretala sa tako malom dozom i da li je bio pomaka u padu tsh?

----------


## Marijaxy

Pozdrav, meni se tsh kretao od oko 5, pa padao sam, ali malo. Dobila sam prvo euthyrox 25 mg i malo mi se spustio, oko 3. Krajem 9.mj. sam bila ponovno pa mi je povisila na 37,5 mg (1,5 tab od 25 mg). Bila na sistematskom sredinom 10.mj i imala tsh 2.6, a sad krajem 11.mj. (kad sam vadila i betu-negativnu) imam 3,6. Naručena sam ponovno slj.tj. pa pretpostavljam da će mi opet povisiti, jer mi očito ovakve doze ne djeluju.

----------


## sanjka

> Pozdrav žene! pitanje jedno dobila euthyrox 25mg 1/2 tablete dnevno (tsh 3,19) kontrola za 6 tjedana. da li je koja od vas kretala sa tako malom dozom i da li je bio pomaka u padu tsh?


Sve ovisi kako ces reagirati na terapiju.
Vrlo oprezno od dr da ide polagano al i provjeri nakon 6 tj.kako je i receno. Mada ipak treba malo duze organizmu da se vidi dal je dobra terapija...obicno tri mjeseca. Al ako ti nakon 6 tjedana podje padati tsh mozda te i ostavi na toj terapiji.
Kakav je ft4??

----------


## sanjka

> Pozdrav, meni se tsh kretao od oko 5, pa padao sam, ali malo. Dobila sam prvo euthyrox 25 mg i malo mi se spustio, oko 3. Krajem 9.mj. sam bila ponovno pa mi je povisila na 37,5 mg (1,5 tab od 25 mg). Bila na sistematskom sredinom 10.mj i imala tsh 2.6, a sad krajem 11.mj. (kad sam vadila i betu-negativnu) imam 3,6. Naručena sam ponovno slj.tj. pa pretpostavljam da će mi opet povisiti, jer mi očito ovakve doze ne djeluju.


Tsh ti se sad malo od stimulacije i lijekova visi. Inace ovo od 2,6 je sasvim ok bilo. Mnoge cure s takvim tsh bez problema idu u postupke bez ikakve terapije pa kad dodje do trudnoce ako se povisi onda se uvodi terapija. Mozda da ipak jos jednom provjeris prije kontrole jer ce biti pouzdaniji nalaz.

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam cak uzimala i dozu 12,5 nakon sto sam burno reagirala na 25. Al meni je tad stitnjaca bas podivljala i na smanjenoj terapiji tsh otisao u vis.

No meni se tad otkrio hashimoto,  zato su bile cudne reakcije

Ja bih i nakon 3tj provjerila kako tsh reagira

----------


## malanina

> Kakav je ft4??


ft4 mi je 14.83
a vadila sam i ft3 taj je 5.00, tpo 0.61 i tg-at 0.88

----------


## sanjka

> ft4 mi je 14.83
> a vadila sam i ft3 taj je 5.00, tpo 0.61 i tg-at 0.88


Da ft4 je nizak, bilo bi dobro da je iznad 16.
Antitijela su negativna.

Ponovi kako su ti rekli za 6 tj.nalaz al zajedno TSH I FT4.
Uzimaj ujutro terapiju nataste i pol sata iza toga nemoj jesti i piti.

----------


## malanina

hvala na odgovoru! i još nesto da pitam kad sam vec pocela, dobila sam i glucophage (1 dnevno navečer) za pcos, čitam da se ta dva lijeka ne bi bas smjela kombinirat zajedno, euthyrox i glucophage , pa ako neka od vas ima iskustva i sa time bilo bi mi drago cuti. a još k tome svemu imam i ponekad visok tlak pa sam dobila i aldomet.

----------


## Vrci

Samo ih nemoj piti s malim razmakom (tipa 1h). Ostalo je ok 

Nece ti biti nista ako ne postujes to,osim probavnih problema

----------


## malanina

razmak bude velik, eut. ujutro, a glu. navečer.

----------


## Vrci

To je ok,nemas frke. Ja pijem svoj siofor nekad 2h poslije,a nekad tek za rucak

----------


## malanina

A da li su vam radili pretragu na tu inzulinsku rezistenciju prije metformina? Procitala sam da se daje za pcos ali samo ako se ima i ta inzulinska rezistencija, pa me to sad malo brine... ja sam od tih krvnih pretraga radila samo guk koji je uvijek dobar i onaj gdje se pije glukoza koji je bio super..
Razmisljam si da dr.pitam da mi da pretragu na inzulin prije nego krenem s met.

----------


## JUHU

Curke, kolile su Vam bile sljedeće vrijednosti, TSH, T4, ANTI-TG, ANTI-TPO prije ICSI postupka, ja sam danas dobila svoje nalaze koliko vidim sve je u granici normale ali dok dr ne vidi nemogu biti 100%.

----------


## Rominka

Juhu da li imas neku dijagnozu? Tko te poslao vaditi sve to, mpo ili? Nalazi bi morali biti unutar parametara, ali ako imas neku dijagnozu tada se i drugacije gleda. Mioj TSH drzimo na 2 do 2,5 jer svaki pad ispod 2 meni strasno smeta iako je unutar granica, a isto tako i skok na4 vec osjetim.

----------


## JUHU

Romina. Nemam dijagnozu. Dr R me je poslao da napravim te pretrage prije postupka za ICSI. Sve mi je u granicama normale Tsh mi je 1.85 T4 14.4 pa se nadam da ce sve biti ok. Još čekam nalaze briseva pa cu kod njega na dogovor oko postupka. Nadam se samo da ćemo moći sto prije u postupak

----------


## Ginger

jedno bedasto pitanjce  :Grin: 
bas se ni kava na smije pola sata nakon euthyroxa?
mislim, ja ne konzumiram nista, al bilo je par situcija di sam bila u guzvi, popila tableticu i bas bi mi pasao gutljaj domace kafice, a moram juriti dalje...

----------


## MonaLi

Od kud to da se kava ne smije pola sata nakon Euthyroxa? Ja pričekam pola sata i onda navalim na sve... 
Teta u ljekarni mi je rekla da ona ne čeka ni toliko  :Smile:  A mislim da se sve može tu i tamo  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

pa pise u uputama da se pije bar pola sata prije dorucka, najbolje sa pola case vode
pa sam si ja protumacila da ni kava nije pozeljna  :Undecided: 
pojma nemam, zato pitam
ja ga inace ne pijem, samo u prosloj i ovoj trudnoci i to od polovice pa na dalje...

----------


## sanjka

Ja pol sata nakon euthyroxa ne pijem nis.
Jos dok sam u krevetu popijem s vodom i ostanem lezati neko 
vrijeme. Meni je dr rekao da je najbolje da ne pijem nista osim 
vode u tih pol sata sto cekam pa se toga i drzim.

Pazim na razmak drugih lijekova sto uzimam, drzim se 
onog iz uputstva 4-5 sati da bude razmak.
Pogotovo za zeljezo, kalcij, aspirin i duphaston kad ga pijem.

----------


## MonaLi

Da, i meni je doktor rekao pola sata nakon tablete ništa... uglavnom tako i radim ali nekad vikendom malo ranije kavu napravim  :Smile:

----------


## Sybila

Kad sam doma (kad ne idem na posao), popijem kavu unutar tih pol sata. I jedna kolegica vec 10g redovno uz terapiju pije kavu. Da bi trebala tako, ne znam, ali to su iskustva iz prakse  :Grin:  mislim da ne cinis stetu  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

ma ja uvijek cekam
al ponekad ima takvih sutuacija pa reko da pitam
jutros sam prvi put popila kavu nakon 20 min (imala sam gadnu noc)

----------


## Konfuzija

Frendica nema štitnjaču uopće i redovito pije Euthyrox SA čajem. Ja popijem kavu i prije isteka tih pola sata.
Da sam trudna, ipak bih bila opreznija, no ako jednom mjesečno popiješ tu kavu mislim da se ništa strašno neće dogoditi.

----------


## Vrci

Ja već 5 godina pijem Euthyrox i zna mi se dogoditi da doručkujem 15ak min nakon tablete. Ako nije redovito, nema velike štete. Lijek se nakuplja u organizmu i jedna doza koja nije cijela ili koja se propusti neće napraviti veliki problem,tako su mi rekli.

----------


## NinaDrv

Vadila sam prošli tjedan TSH i fT4. TSH mi je super, 1,36, ali mi je fT4 pao na 13,41. 
Bio mi je 17 u 8. mjesecu 2016. Pijem Eutirox 25 mg i spremam se kroz 2 tjedna u postupak.
Što mislite hoće li biti problema zbog tako niskog fT4? Utječe li on na kvalitetu stanica?

----------


## Konfuzija

Nina, to je onisko, ali nije alarmantno. Mislim da je ft4 bitniji u trudnoći nego sada. Čim zatrudniš, odmah moraš vaditi, to znaš.

----------


## NinaDrv

Nadam se da neće utjecati na rezultat postupka. 
Poslala sam nalaze jučer doktoru i pitala ga trebam li mijenjati terapiju. Čekam odgovor  :Smile:

----------


## snelly85

Nizak ft4 je bitan u trudnoci,pogotovo prvih 12 tjedana.
Ja bih ti ipak preporucila da se povisi terapija.
Ali najbolje vidjet kaj ce dr rec.
Koja je donja granica ft4?zaboravila sam....

----------


## NinaDrv

Na ovom nalazu mi pišu referentne vrijednosti 9,01 - 19,05.
Na onom što sam vadila u 8. mjesecu je pisalo da su vrijednosti od 12- 22.

----------


## biska

Hm, sad sam se i ja zabrinula za svoj fT4 - 14.4
Mogao bi biti i veći....a sad sam već u stimulaciji.
Na mom nalazu su ref. vrijednosti 11.5 - 22.7 pmol/L  :Laughing:  Toliko o referentnim vrijednostima!
NinaDrv, pls javi kaj ti je doktor javio

----------


## NinaDrv

Zvao me doktor Škvorc maloprije i rekao da je nalaz u redu i da ne mijenjamo terapiju.

----------


## Vrci

Referentne vrijednosti za bilo koji nalaz od štitnjače će vam biti drugačiji u raznim labosima. Zato se savjetuje vaditi uvijek u istom

----------


## mala-bebica

Imam blaži oblik Hashimota i na terapiji sam. Budući su štitnjača i gluten povezani, dobila sam rezultate intolerancije na gluten i super je, dakle po tome ispada da mi ne smeta. Da li to znači da ni mojoj štitnjači ne smeta odnosno da li bez obzira na to bilo bi dobro izbaciti ga iz prehrane? Ako neka zna nešto više bila bi zahvalna.

----------


## Sybila

Nema razloga za izbacivanje glutena iz prehrane, ako su testovi pokazali da nemas problema s preradom glutena.

----------


## mala-bebica

*Sybila* hvala puno!

----------


## Jolica30

Cure moj tsh je 2,15 a ft4 16,2 jel to ok za postupak?

----------


## CHIARA...

To je u redu. Toleriraju do 2 i pol za postupak, a i ft4 ti je dobar.  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

I ja sam upravo dobila nalaze.
TSH mi je 2,83 a ft4 18,4..
ANTI TPO je 6.
Malo je povisen TSH jel?

Idem 16.6.na dogovor nadam se da je to ok za postupak

----------


## CHIARA...

Milasova8 da, malo je povisen za mpo. Racunaj ako ides u stimulirani da bi se mogao jos povisiti zbog stimulacije. Nekima je i od duphastona skocio TSH. Optimalno bi bilo oko 1 za trudnocu, a koliko znam za mpo je granica 2.5.

----------


## milasova8

Bas cu pogledati nalaze prije zadnjeg stimuliranog,cini mi se da je isto bio tu negdje oko 3..
Postoji mogucnost da cemo odgoditi postupak onda zbog toga? Ufff..stalno neke brige

----------


## CHIARA...

Jesu ti savjetovali da malo podignes dozu? Jos mozes spustiti TSH do postupka. A ako ostane ovako povisen, ja ne bih isla u postupak da sam na tvom mjestu.

----------


## milasova8

Ne koristim nikakvu terapiju..
Prosli postupak je bio uspjesan..
Vidjet cu sta ce mi reci sad 16.-og

----------


## CHIARA...

Sorry, mislila sam da si na terapiji. Jesi provjeravala TSH prije tog dobitnog postupka? Ovo ti je mozda i u redu nalaz kad nisi na terapiji. Meni je bez terapije bio oko 6.

----------


## milasova8

Ne mogu naci nalaz TSH prije prvog (i jedinog) uspjesnog postupka,ali ga imam dok sam trudna bila u prvom tromesjecju i bio je manji od 2..
Sad nemam pojma i nisam pametna..
Mozda mogu u stimulaciju pa u FET kad se taj TSH malo snizi sa terapijom.
Ne znam koliko je taj moj TSH alarmantan i dali je uopce za snizavanje,odnosno za terapiju..
Svi ostali nalazi su odlicni..

----------


## CHIARA...

Stvarno ti ne znam reci. Jedno je kad si na terapiji, a drugo je kad si bez toga. Vidi sa svojim mpo doktorom/endokrinologom/nuklearcem pa ces znati kako dalje. I TSH ti zna varirati. Da ga opet vadis, moze ti drugacije pokazati jer dosta ovisi o stresu kojem si izlozena.

----------


## milasova8

Poslala sam nalaze gin.na mail ona bi mi uvela euthyrox 25 mg..
Sad cu vidjet sta kaze MPOovac..
Nisam mislila da je taj moj TSH za terapiju, kad sam dobila nalaz poskocila sam od srece jer je sve u referentnim granicama.
Koliko je vremena potrebno da se on snizi?

----------


## MonaLi

Milasova - meni se TSH snizio u tjedan dana sa 4 na 1.75 sad u trudnoći ali sve ovisi o terapiji. U svakom slučaju to jako brzo ide dole  :Smile:  kad sam imala nalaz 8 prije trebalo je oko 2-3 tjedna da bude ispod 2, tako da ovisi sve ali neces dugo čekati  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## milasova8

Hvala ,
Nadam se da cemo ga do postupka koji je za tri tjedna uspjeti sniziti..

----------


## mono111

Cure,
Molim pomoc.
Inace mi je tsh s terapijom bio oko 1, cak.i 0,9
Dns sam ga vadila i iznosi 1,94 sto bi bilo i duplo nego svo ovo vrijeme.
Na stimulaciji sam Menopura, ne znam da li mozda lijekovi povisuju??
Znam da on prije T treba biti.oko1 pa sam sad zabrinuta malo.

Ima tko kakvih iskustva?
Hvalaa

----------


## Morin

Lijekovi dizu tsh zato je bitno vadit ft4, na pocetku trudnoce tsh zna isto malo narast al ako je ft4 ok ne treba mijenjat terapiju...

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## milasova8

Meni sada nije jasno, hoce li meni terapija euthyroxom povecati ft4? Mislim TSH je malo povisen,ali ft4 je skroz ok..ako pocnem koristiti terapiju moze li mi ft4 biti previsok?
Stvarno ne znam nista o tome buduci da evo dosad nisam uopce imala problema sa hormonima

----------


## nina977

milasova,ja mislim da je tvoj TSH potpuno ok pošto nisi na terapiji a fT4 je isto baš kakav i treba biti.

----------


## CHIARA...

Da, euthyrox je t4. Spustit ce ti TSH, a povecati ft4 i ako je pretvorba dobra dio ft4 se pretvara u ft3.

----------


## mono111

Cure,
Da li je moj tsh previsok s.obzirom na terapiju??
Kako moze negativno utjecati na postupak i T??

----------


## Rominka

Mono, ok ti je. Ne brini. Stimulacija zna smrdati, ali nece ni oni odreagirati odmah pa povisiti dozu jer dodje na svoje. U slucaju pozitivne bete je druga stvar, ali tada te ionako vode kao trudnicu. Ne brini, zaista. Ja sam sad isla sa 2,7. S betom vadim i tsh i tada cemo znati i u kojem smjeru dalje.

----------


## mono111

Rominka,
Hvalaaa !

----------


## milasova8

MPO dr.mi je uveo Euthyrox 25mg,za mj.dana kontrola TSH i mora biti ispod 2,5 za postupak jos bolje da bude ispod 2..

----------


## željkica

Milasova jel znas da tabletu pijes ujutro nataste i nista jest pola sata nakon?

----------


## Vrci

Niti piti. I kavica mora pricekati

----------


## milasova8

Hvala curke, ne znam zapravo nista o toj terapiji,od sutra pocinjem piti tako da hvala vam na iskustvu..
Popit cu ju odmah cim se probudim i suzdrzat se pol sata od svega..
Nadam se da necu imati nikakvih nuspojava i da ce se za mjesec dana TSH sniziti.
Moram li kontrolu TSH iskljucivo raditi u iston labu?
To bi izvadila privatno da se ne zezam sa cekanjem u vinogradskoj samo zbog toga..

----------


## Vrci

Bilo bi dobro, ali meni dr ne inzistira na tome.
Mozes vec za 2tj privatno izvaditi, vec bi se mogao vidjeti pomak (meni i za tjedan dana bude vidljivo)

----------


## MonaLi

Bilo bi dobro da izvadiš i ft4, moj inzistira da uvijek i to izvadim.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## milasova8

Jeli koja od vas imala nuspojave od euthyroxa?
Meni su koljena naotecena,bila sam kod ortopeda na UZV,kaze da je sve ok,da edemi mogu biti od hormonalnih promjena ali da i ne mora..
Da moze biti da sam preforsirala koljena na treningu..
Sad ne znam sta da radim..
Ukoliko mi se TSH snizio,dali svejedno moram nastaviti piti terapiju ili prekidam? 
Moram kontaktirati MPO doktora..

----------


## Rominka

Terapiju nikako i nikada ne prekidas sama na svoju ruku iznenada. Ja sam ljeti redovito otecena, od toga da moram obucu br vecu nositi, da navecer jedva hlace skinem koliko su koljena nabujala, do toga da prsten ljeti ne mogu ni pomisliti imati na ruci. To je do vrucine. Stitna je pod kontrolom, ali oticanje je posljedica nje. Bude podnosljivih i podnosljivijih dana  :Smile:

----------


## fuksija

Imam pitanje..endokrinologica sa Vuk Vrhovca mi je rekla da se odmah javim u slucaju trudnoce a dali su mi termin tek 30.8. Sve sam im objasnila mailom ali vele da im je to prvi slobodan termin..vec sam imala dvije trudnoće koje su zavrsile spontanim pa se sad bojim..tada sam dobila ranije termin i odmah mi je dokica povisila dozu eutyroxa i sad se bojim da je mjesec dana predugo..sto da radim? Ne bi isla privatno jer ne znam ni gdje bi isla a i ne bi htjela u ovom trenu mjenjati doktora..
Pokusat cu ih nazvati..ima tko iskustva?

----------


## Vrci

Koja endica? Ja sam imala isti problem

Dosla sam tamo osobno, kad je netko izlazio od dr progurala sam se da joj kazem da sam trudna i da nemam termin i rekla je da ce me primiti. Samo sam se onda isla javiti dolje na salter i rekla da nisam narucena,al dr rekla da ce me primiti

2 puta sam to ovu trudnocu morala napraviti. Kad sam zatrudnila prvi puta, a drugi kad sam bila kod zamjene koja me nije mogla naruciti kod moje dr u srpnju, nego tek rujnu. Pa su mi sami rekli da samo dodem

I druge mi zene rekle da se samo pojavim,dobri su prema trudnicama. Telefonski ni ja nisam nista postigla

----------


## fuksija

Hvala ti puno..i ja sam mislila tako napraviti..samo sto ne znam kako sad radi kad su godisnji..moja dokica je Majić Milotić

----------


## Vrci

Ista doktorica kao i meni, znaci nemas frke  :Smile:

----------


## fuksija

Evo ulovila sam ju danas  :Smile:  Danas joj je zadnji dan, ide na godisnji..dobro da sam dosla..i naravno povisila mi je dozu i narucila za 24.8.
Hvala ti!

----------


## Vrci

Super  :Smile: 

Drago mi da je tako ok da bez problema primi ako je hitno, nije živčana i sl.
ja idem 30.08. opet

----------


## milasova8

Moj TSH nakon mjesec dana terapije iznosi 1.55
I dalje koristim istu dozu euthyroxa..
Dali cu ikad prestat piti te tablete ili?
Ima koja iskustva sa prestankom terapije nakon regulacije TSH?

----------


## Cathy

Ja sam pila eutyrox ali mi nije odgovarao. Sada pijem Letrox. Da li ga još netko pije?

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam pila Letrox kad Euthyroxa nije bilo u ljekarni. Isto mi bilo

Milasova, ako imas i inace problem sa stitnjacom,terapija je dozivotna. Ako si samo na njemu da se snizi radi trudnoce, ukida se nakon poroda,il po potrebi prije

----------


## milasova8

Hvala vrci,samo sam na terapiji zbog skorasnjeg postupka i eventualne trudnoce..

----------


## Vrci

U trudnoći će te češće pratiti, ako bude potrebe promijeniti dozu ili ukinuti, a onda tako i nakon poroda. Nemaš frke.
Kolegica mi je pila E u trudnoći, poslije više ne

----------


## Antonija Mia

Dan svima...nova sam na ovoj temi,imala sam kiretazu 3.08 vezano za molarnu parcialnu trudnocu koja je prekinuta u 10t prije 2 tj sam napravila pretrage stitnjace radi odlaska ponovno u prague....tsh je 2,4  malo mi je povisen!! nikad nije prelazio 2 dosada,nisam na nikakvoj terapij. trazim vase misljenje tnx

----------


## sarasvati

Tražiš mišljenje o čemu? 
To je malo povišeno za postupak, ali inace je savršeno dobar TSH. Kolik ti je ft4?

----------


## Munkica

Na zadnjem testu mi je TSH iznosio točno 2 i dr. je rekla da je ok za postupak, ali da ćemo morati pratiti TSH za slučaj da krene rasti.
Što ti kaže dr. koji vodi postupak?

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Tražiš mišljenje o čemu? 
> To je malo povišeno za postupak, ali inace je savršeno dobar TSH. Kolik ti je ft4?


11,5....kaj sad moram napraviti? trebala bi krajem 11mj se pripremiti za fet..hvala

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Na zadnjem testu mi je TSH iznosio točno 2 i dr. je rekla da je ok za postupak, ali da ćemo morati pratiti TSH za slučaj da krene rasti.
> Što ti kaže dr. koji vodi postupak?


kad je bio 2 nista mi nisu rekli...ali sad kad sam im napisala da je 2,4 odg je da trazim misljenje endica...sad budi pametan

----------


## Konfuzija

*Antonija Mia*, treba ti malo pojačati terapiju da bi bilo optimalno, ništa strašno.

----------


## sarasvati

Moj je varirao od 2,0 do 3,0. Dobila sam eutyrox, jednu dnevno od 25mg.

----------


## Inso

Antonija Mia mislim da bi ti bilo dobro da se obratiš nekom endokrinologu. Objasni im cijelu istuaciju, meni je moj dao euthyrox jer sam ga ja zamolila, jer je to bila preporuka mog MPO doktora. Inače da nisam u postupcima vjerojatno ne bi ni trebala terapiju za štitnjaču jer su vrijednosti unutar referentnih. Dobro je ući u postupak sa TSH manjim od 2, a mislim da ga relativno brzo možeš spustiti sa najmanjom dozom eu.

----------


## milasova8

Moj TSH je bio 2,84..dobila euthyrox 25 mg i spustio se na 1.55
Ppstupak je bio neuspjesan ali i dalje trebam piti terapiju..
Dokad? Jel to dozivotno?
Ici cu opet iduci tj.iskontrolirati TSH i ft4

----------


## Inso

> Moj TSH je bio 2,84..dobila euthyrox 25 mg i spustio se na 1.55
> Ppstupak je bio neuspjesan ali i dalje trebam piti terapiju..
> Dokad? Jel to dozivotno?
> Ici cu opet iduci tj.iskontrolirati TSH i ft4


Ja isto ne znam do kad ću biti na terapiji, ali dok sam u postupcim odnosno dok ne rodim sigurno hoću. Znam da je inače to doživotna terpaija sa ljudima koji imaju stvarnih problema sa štitnjačom, što ja baš i nemam. Kasnije ću pratiti TSH i ostale hormone pa ako sve bude u referentim intervalima u dogovoru sa svojim endokrinologom ću se pokušati skinuti. Trenutno sam na 50 mg

----------


## milasova8

A sto se desi kad prekines terapiju ako je TSH nizi od 2?
Sta bi bilo kad bi ja sad na svoju ruku prekinula terapiju jer nisam trenutno u postupku

----------


## željkica

Pa vjerojatno bi ti opet tsh narastao,ja nebih na svoju ruku prekidala terapiju.

----------


## milasova8

Nebi prekidala,nego me bas zanima..
Uglavnom,narucila sam se endokrinologu da mi kaze detaljnije informacije u vezi terapije buduci da nisam uopce bila kod njega..

----------


## sarasvati

> Antonija Mia mislim da bi ti bilo dobro da se obratiš nekom endokrinologu. Objasni im cijelu istuaciju, meni je moj dao euthyrox jer sam ga ja zamolila, jer je to bila preporuka mog MPO doktora. Inače da nisam u postupcima vjerojatno ne bi ni trebala terapiju za štitnjaču jer su vrijednosti unutar referentnih. Dobro je ući u postupak sa TSH manjim od 2, a mislim da ga relativno brzo možeš spustiti sa najmanjom dozom eu.


Ista stvar i kod mene, dobar TSH, ali ne i za mpo.

----------


## milasova8

> Ista stvar i kod mene, dobar TSH, ali ne i za mpo.



Jesi i ti dobila terapiju? Koliki ti je TSH i ft4?

----------


## sarasvati

Zadnji TSH mi je 2, a ft4 11,5 (njega sam prvi put u životu vadila) TSH mi je u petom bio 2,69, šestom 2,71 i početkom devetog 3,01. Doktor je rekao da mu to previše oscilira, da bi on to smanjio ipak i dobila sam 1x25mg tijekom tri tjedna.

----------


## Lota555

Pozdrav svima!
Pitanje, Tsh mi.2.76, ovaj mjesec bi trebala na IVF u Rijeci? Inf koje sam dobila od prijateljica koje idu na potpomognutu u Zg je da TSH nebi smio.biti veci od 1.5 ako.smo.u postupku!
Meni moj doktor nije uopce trazio nalaze   TSH (vadila sam na svoju ruku).
Ima li netko iskustva sa slicnim u Ri?

----------


## Antonija Mia

dobro jutro...vezano za moj tsh od 2,4 dobila sam 0,25 euthyrox nakon 3 tj on iznosi 2,13,sad mi je pojacao na tabletu i pol...sad u sredini ciklusa sam oskudno prokrvarila prvi dan jako tamna i sad vise rozo!! pitam se dali probojno krvarenje ima veze s padom(TSH) zbilja nemam pojma kaj se dogada...

----------


## sarasvati

A ja na TSH i jednu tabletu dnevno sam nakon 3 tjedna imala visi TSH nego bez tableta. Isto mi povišena terapija na dvije vikendom. Nisam se susrela s probojnim krvarenjem, samo s velikim trbuhom, tvrdim napuhnutim, vecom željom za jelom, i neobično vrućim stopalima u kojima stalno tinja nesto i kuha topla krv.

----------


## Antonija Mia

pitanje vezano za postupak...9.01 sam vadila tsh i bio je 1,89 sad se pripremam za fet i jutros idem opet provjeriti tsh kad ono 2,29...dali je moguce od ovih esttrofema da tsh poraste,jer nista drugo ne pijem osim estrofem ,decortin,(kršitelj koda) i b-complex...i dali je to alarmantno??

----------


## Madami

Pozdrav svima.. 
U 5tt, tsh bio 3,8.. I gin rekao da je to uredu. Sad sam 22tt., i svaka 2-3tjedna imam upale i koristim vaginalete. Bila kod par privatnih ginekologa, koji su rekli da su ceste upale moguce zbog loseg tsh. E sad, citala sam na netu, vecina trudnica koristi terapiju od pocetka trudnoce, cak i s manjim tsh. Zanima dal ima mozda koja da joj tsh ko meni, i da nije dobila nikakvu terapiju?

----------


## lopuzica

Pozdrav svima! 
Ja sam u pripremi za VTO. TSH mi je bio 4,95, pa mi je doktorica ukljucila Eutirox 1/2 od 25 mcg, kroz mjesec dana TSH je bio 2,5 pa mi je pojačala terapiju na 1x1 od 25mc, da bi sada vresnost iznosila 0,67. Da li je neko imao iskustva  i da li može da mi kaže da li je ova vrednost TSH preniska? Hvala svima unaprijed!

----------


## Vrci

Nisi navela referentne vrijednosti (razlikuju se od labosa do labosa), ali nije, ok ti je TSH. Od stimulacije se zna povisiti, tako je ovo ok. Ja sam imala oko 0,45 kad sam krenula s postupkom

----------


## lopuzica

Vrci, referentne vrijednosti su 0,35-4,94. 
Po referentnim vrijednostima jeste ok, ali rekoh ipak da pitam, možda je prenisko. 
Hvala ti u svakom slučaju  :Smile:

----------

